#ubuntu-es 2011-08-08
<ourizo> vale, eso es lo que acabo de leer en Internet   :)
<luiferares> ok gracias VLC rules:D
<luiferares> y para escuchar musica?
<luiferares> mp3?
<ourizo> Pues si no quieres escuchar desde VLC, puedes probar Amarok, aunque por lo que recuerdo, sólo con seleccionar la canción o las canciones creo que ya sonaban.
<ourizo> incluso solo dejando el puntero del ratón encima de la canción, ya empezaba a sonar
<luiferares> :o ok, gracias:D
<luiferares> eres un grandooooote ourizo :D
<ourizo> :) El mérito es de Linux y tambien de Ubuntu ;)
<rommel> hola
<rommel> mira ahora es mas no puedo entrar al sistema
<rommel> al tratar de recuperar la resolucion estre al registro de imagen y la cambien por 800x600 de resolucion
<rommel> y entro pero ahora no puedoentrar al sistema q sera?
<ourizo> rommel has usado  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg       ¿?
<rommel> si eso
<rommel> y ahora no puedo entrar al sistema
<Infernet> rommel: q es lo q intentas hacer?
<rommel> trate de arreglar la resolucion de la pantalla ya q todo se veia grande pero ya no me dejaba graficamente
<rommel> y ahora no puedo entrar al sistema
<Infernet> rommel: a q te referis con entrar? no inicia?
<rommel> no
<Infernet> rommel: cual es el error?
<rommel> estoybprendiendo aver q me dise al principio
<rommel> ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode
<katarcis> rommel, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/108895
<rommel> the following error was encountered  you may need to update your configuration to solve this.
<rommel> (ee) problem parsing the config file
<rommel> (ee) error parsing the config file
<rommel> esto sale despues de tratar de arrancar el sistema
<luiferares> puedo usar jdownloader en ubuntu? o q otro gestor de descargas es mejor?
<Infernet> luiferares: si
<katarcis> claro que si
<katarcis> el mismo jdownloader
<luiferares> :o ok:D
<ourizo> ¿que habrá pasado a IRC-Hispano ¿?
<Lataria> hola a todos
<Rasier> wolas lataria
<esmirlin> chicos se necesita conexión a internet para recuperar grub2 con un live CD?
<Lataria> alguien sabe como usar el comando find para buscar archivos ocultos?
<dabor> esmirlin, no se necesita, amenos que lo hayas desintalado
<Lataria> yA encontré gracias
<esmirlin> oookis
<esmirlin> thanks
<Lataria> tengo un problema con el comando cp me da este mensaje
<Lataria> cp: se omite el directorio «mtoxul0x.default»
<Lataria> yo puse cp dirorig dirdest
<xuuun> Hola.
<mosh> Buena tarde
<mosh> Alguien sabe como con nmap obtener una MAC remota con nmap, el protocolo ARP me ayudaria en una LAN por lo que se como hacerlo el detalle es que le problema lo tengo remoto tengo un equipo conectado del cual necesito la mac address para ingresar
<mosh> O cualquier otra tool
<Braiam> arping??
<mosh> no lo he probado
<mosh> lo recomienda
<Braiam> ah. No, espera. Eso es para hacer un ping a la MAC que ya conoces
<mosh> de echo hice un ping a la direccion y corri el arp -a pero obviamente las entradas mostradas son las correspodientes a la red local
<mosh> corri el nmap -V XX.XX.XX.XX la cual tampoco me arrojo ninguna MAC
<Braiam> mosh: http://nmap.org/book/man-host-discovery.html
<Braiam> y -sL escanea el mapa arp del router
<mosh> braiam miuchas gracias deja hago el intento con esta infdormacion proporcionada hermano
<Braiam> mosh: nmap -PR -oN nmap-arpscan.txt 192.168.0.0/16 <-- ejemplo si conoces las ips
<mosh> de echo no me anda
<Braiam> mosh: el ultimo??
<Braiam> mosh: espera, tratas de pasar por un nat???
<mosh> trato de obtener la mac address de un router
<mosh> que tengo en mi oficina
<Braiam> mm... namp -PR ip.dekl.router ????
<Braiam> *.del.*
<Braiam> D: nmap*
<mosh> no me anda esa la trate hace rato
<mosh> si pongo -PR me manda al -PN
 * Braiam lo va ha intentar el mismo
<Braiam> mm... no tengo nmap instalado...
<Braiam> mosh: a mi me funciona MAC Address: xx:xx:B5:xx:B7:xx (Unknown)
<mosh> el PR
<mosh> ??
<Braiam> si...
<Braiam> solo que no recordaba la ip del router... D:
<mosh> io pongo nmap -PR xx.xxx.xxx.xx
<mosh> i me sale host down try -PN
<Braiam> intentaste un ping?? tambien puedes usar xx.x.x.x/24 para escanear la red
<Braiam> trata nmap -T4 -F
<Braiam> tambien comprueba que la ip que intentes escanear este correcta
<mosh> si es correcta pero no me anda
<mosh> el scaneo
<Braiam> mm... intentaste hacer ping a la ip??
<Braiam> si el router no responde entonces nmap tira eso
<mosh> es lo ke ando viendo pero no encuntro la manera de obtener la mac
<rafaelpolanco> saludos
<rafaelpolanco> como puedo priorizar la conexion via inalambrica sobre la ethernet
<rafaelpolanco> para poner estar conectado al internet via wifi y configurando routers via ethernet al mismo tiempo
<dzup> sudo ifconfig ath down
<dzup> sudo ifconfig <eth> down
<dzup> ohhh, mira eso ultimo no lo lei bien
<dzup> hmmm quitandole el dchclient al ethernet port, seria una visitada a msn dhclient
<dzup> man dhclient **
<dzup> y tampoco lei que ya se fue heh
<xuuun> Hola dzup
<dzup> hola
<xuuun> como estan las islas...
<dzup> bien, quien eres?
<xuuun> mmm hace mucho tiempo pasé por aquí...creo que en 2007, tal vez ya ni me recuerdas
<xuuun> xD
<xuuun> yo le recuerdo por su nick.
<dzup> yo el tuyo no
<xuuun> si...
<xuuun> ya estamos en 2011 xD
<dzup> a la mitad
<xuuun> si.
<dzup> el prox se acaba el mundo
<dzup> heh
<xuuun> jaj..por eso mejor empiezo a leer algo de g++
<xuuun> para morirme al menos con algo de linux
<xuuun> o al menos unos comanditos
<xuuun> o como cambiar fondo de pantalla en linux xD
<dzup> heh
<xuuun> recuerdo que tienes un cyber
<dzup> el tiempo pasa volando, creo que ando ya en mas de 1x en esto ya heh
<xuuun> si
<dzup> :s no te equivocas heh
<dzup> o tengo ciber :p no seria mala idea heh
<xuuun> si
<xuuun> si muy rápido
<dzup> quizas seria buena idea armar un ciber, aunque con las pcs que tengo seria un ciber retro heh
<xuuun> y nose aun muchas cososotas
<dzup> yo nunca he tenido un ciber :p
<xuuun> si..
<xuuun> pero si eres de las islas
<dzup> ?
<dzup> cuales islas
<xuuun> creo que marias?
<dzup> ?
<xuuun> xD
<dzup> xD
<xuuun> si creo que si
<dzup> no digas marcas
<xuuun> xD
<xuuun> entonces islas Ma!
<dzup> nunca he estado preso :p
<xuuun> jajaj
<dzup> esos son los anonymous
<xuuun> anoosi
<dzup> las islas marias es una prision en culiacan ...el alcatraz mexicano lol
<xuuun> mmm esta bien
<luiferares> hola, una pregunta, conocen onenote de microsoft? tipo diario o cuaderno de borrador?
<luiferares> existe un programa similar en ubuntu?
<josue> hola, como cambio el splash screen de inicio de ubuntu?, instale kubuntu y me quedo el de kubuntu
<Josesordo> buenas noches xD
<luiferares> alguien q me ayude con avant window navigator?
<dzup> quieres hacer tu ubuntu que se mire como una apple?
<CrOnOs2000> alguien sabe como cambiar la velocidad de la rueda del mouse en lucid?
<Devils> hola
<CrOnOs2000> hola
<Devils> cronos2000: no se si te silva esto sistema, preferencias, ratón, velocidad de puntero
<CrOnOs2000> gracias lo probe pero no lo que quiero es la velocidad de la rueda
<Devils> ok
<Morfeo> CrOnOs2000, del scroll dices, no?
<CrOnOs2000> sip es bastante rapida me gustaria un tanto mas lento
<Devils> tengo un problema con aircrack-ng
<Devils> root@db:/home/db# aireplay-ng -1 0 -a B4:82:FE:CF:94:EC mon0
<Devils> No source MAC (-h) specified. Using the device MAC (00:1E:2A:46:DA:59)
<Devils> 02:37:24  Waiting for beacon frame (BSSID: B4:82:FE:CF:94:EC) on channel -1
<Devils> 02:37:24  mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 11
<Devils> no se me autentifica a mi propio módem
<Morfeo> CrOnOs2000, , creo que esta algo dificil eso,,, http://www.adslzone.net/postt210276.html
<CrOnOs2000> dejame veo el link gracias
<CrOnOs2000> zzzzz eso era lo que me temia y ahora que el maldito serverX cambio su config es una lata modificarlo ni modo a ponerme a leer las man pages
<Morfeo> jaja
<xuuun> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/11355731/aircrack-ubuntu-11_04.html
<xuuun> Devils
<xuuun> eso segun pasa por el nuevo ubuntu 11...hay que "parchar"
<Devils> xuuun, me dices como parchar, porque no tengo idea de como hacerlo
<CrOnOs2000> chao
<gema> dir
<gema> ventana incorrecta, perdon!
<tRaCk3r> hola
<wicope> hola voy a instalar un software privativo llamado smart (para una pizarra interactiva) y me dice el readme que necesito entre otras cosas: X Window System 11 release 6 or later (X11R6) that supports XRender and Xinerama .. que tengo que hacer para segurarme de que está puesto?
<tRaCk3r> wicope que sistema usas?
<wicope> pues el sistema que me pide es ubuntu 10.04 .. pero me estoy bajando el 10.04.3.. no se si debería de bajarme el que me pide el software como requisito
<wicope> tRaCk3r: yo uso trsiquel, aunque para esto usaré ubuntu porque es lo que me pide
<wicope> tRaCk3r: hola
<tRaCk3r> hola
<tRaCk3r> creo que por defecto, ya lo tendrás
<tRaCk3r> pero no estoy seguro
<wicope> si lo que estaba por mirar en los logs del xorg pero no ví esas extensiones a lo mejor tengo que añadirselas ..o no?
<tRaCk3r> yo creo que no, solo te pide que sea compatible
<tRaCk3r> para el xrender
<tRaCk3r> es: utxconfig -n off
<tRaCk3r> si lo quieres quitar o: utxconfig -n on
<tRaCk3r> si lo quieres activar
<tRaCk3r> en cuanto a xinerama creo que se hace desde el xorg.conf
<wicope> tRaCk3r: me pide el software: 2.6.32 or later to use a SMART Board 480 interactive whiteboard .. entonces estaba pernsando en bajarme el 10.04 a secas.. que por cierto no se donde se baja sólo veo 10.04.3 ... entonces creo un xorg y le añado algo (ya sea xinerama o xrender) es eso ? y después en el xorg log tengo que ver que se carguen esas extensiones es así?
<wicope> perdon ya lo ví el 10.04
<wicope> tRaCk3r: entonces la pregunta es debo de ver que cargue el xinerama y xrender en el log de xorg?
<wicope> o por el contrario no debe de salir en el xorg log el xinerama y xrender? porque ya están por defecto y no sale en los logs del xorg
<wicope> tRaCk3r: gracias por tu ayuda
<tRaCk3r> wicope en principio, solo te pide que sea compatible, no que estén activos
 * tRaCk3r is away: Away
<ilich> hola
<ilich> tengo un problema
<ilich> cuando abro playonlinux me sale el mensaje you dont semm to be connected to internet
<ilich> y no me funciona
<ilich> alguien sabe porque y como lo podria arreglar?? gatrcias
<ilich> gracias *
<ilich> ai alguien?
<alvaro> hola
<alvaro> hay alguien conectado?
<ourizo> no :)
<ourizo> estoy yo, pero no soy un experto
<alvaro> hola ourizo  tengo un problema con el playonlinux
<alvaro> que no me detecta la conexion a internet
<ourizo> acabo de mirar el mío, pero yo tampoco se como va
<alvaro> ok pues esperare a que se conecte alguien que sepa
<ourizo> Se ve que poca gente usa el PlayonLinux.   Yo intenté usarlo una vez y no lo conseguí
<ourizo> Además Playonlinux tiene una selección de juegos que puede ejecutar si mal no recuerdo
<alvaro> yo lo use y me iba bien
<alvaro> pero hoy al encender la compu no funcionaba
<alvaro> Marcusfx, tu entiendes del playonlinux?
<ourizo> alvaro, yo casi que probaba a desinstalarlo y volverlo a instalar
<alvaro> ok ahora lo intento ourizo
<MarioMey> Hola amigos/as. Tengo que instalar la última version de FFMPEG, de Oneiric. Cuando quiero instalar ese paquete, me pide otro... que me pide otro... que me pide otro. ¿No hay un script para bajar todo junto?
<tRaCk3r> si, hay programas, pero puede que sea tan simple como instalar un reproductor desde apt-get que resuleva la dependencia, no?
<MarioMey> tRaCk3r: Sí... ¿pero es así de simple?
<tRaCk3r> bueno, cuando instalas algo por medio de apt, TODAS las dependencias se cumplen de forma automática o sale un error
<MarioMey> Entonces... voy a intentarlo así.
<tRaCk3r> si sale error es, normalmente, porque otro paquete ya instalado entra en conflicto con uno de los nuevos
<MarioMey> Pero no se si esta versión está en los repositorios... es de Oneiric. ¿Hay que instalar el repositorio primero?
<tRaCk3r> también hay programas que instalan cosas de forma manual.. pero ahora mismo no me acuerdo de los nombres
<tRaCk3r> era algo así como tweak o no se que
<MarioMey> Porque esas versiones no están en Synaptic.
<MarioMey> tRaCk3r: ¿Hay que instalar algún repositorio primero?
<tRaCk3r> no que yo sepa
<tRaCk3r> pero puede que Medibuntu sea una buena opción
<tRaCk3r> http://sliceoflinux.com/2010/05/02/que-hacer-despues-de-instalar-ubuntu-10-04-lts-paso-a-paso/
<MarioMey> Yo encontré este: http://scriptmantra.info/2008/06/yum-ffmpeg-svn-client-installation-script/
<MarioMey> Pero me pide registración... y estoy esperando la confirmación que no llegó por mail, todavía.
<tRaCk3r> prueba simplemente sudo aptitude -y install ffmpeg
<tRaCk3r> o apt-get
<MarioMey> Pero yo (creo que) lo tengo instalado.
<MarioMey> Necesito la versión nueva.
<MarioMey> Es para compilar una branch de Blender y el desarrollador me dijo que tenog que instalar eso.
<tRaCk3r> ah... y no hay una guía completa?
<tRaCk3r> probablemente tengas que compilar a mano
<MarioMey> Eso es lo que estoy preguntando...
<tRaCk3r> o mira en la web oficial que puede que tengan repositorio
<tRaCk3r> o en los ppa que suele haber casi siempre suerte
<tRaCk3r> incluso creo recordar que hay un ppa de blender que lo hace todo solo
<MarioMey> ¿Dónde busco los PPA?
<tRaCk3r> que version de blender quieres?
<tRaCk3r> hace un tiempo escribí en mi blog: http://migcami.com/es/articulo/instalar-blender-desde-ppa-en-ubuntu
<MarioMey> tRaCk3r: gracias, ahora le estoy pegando un vistazo.
<tRaCk3r> van por la version 2.58.1
<MarioMey> Pero me gustaría saber (aprender) sobre la instalación de paquetes...
<MarioMey> Vamos a lo concreto.
<MarioMey> En http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ffmpeg aparecen los paquetes y dependencias que necesito.
<MarioMey> Empecé a bajar y bajé como 20 y me cansé.
<tRaCk3r> el problema de lo que dices es que si quieres instalar a mano desde el deb y te pide dependencias y no las tienes en repo, tienes forzosamente que bajar todas las dependencias en deb
<MarioMey> ¿No hay una forma de agregar un repositorio (si es que es un repositorio) de oneiric y bajar el FFMPEG y automáticamente sus dependencias?
<tRaCk3r> y luego ya puedes instalar todo de golpe
<tRaCk3r> pero es absurdo, habiendo como hay repositorios
<tRaCk3r> si es un repo si, lo añades y listo
<tRaCk3r> pasame el linkç
<tRaCk3r> pasame el link
<MarioMey> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ffmpeg
<tRaCk3r> si, es un repositorio
<tRaCk3r> que ubuntu tienes?
<MarioMey> 11.04
<tRaCk3r> perdona mi ignorancia, 11.04 que nombre tiene?
<tRaCk3r> :)
<MarioMey> Natty Narwhall... o algo así.
<tRaCk3r> mmm y oneiric que version de num. es?
<tRaCk3r> ah vale ya lo veo, la siguiente
<tRaCk3r> es decir, quieres un paquete de la siguiente version
<tRaCk3r> bueno, seguro que se puede, pero te recomiendo que vayas a un paquete de tu propia distribucion
<tRaCk3r> porque si no... va a ver un lío de paquetes impresioannte
<tRaCk3r> porque si no... va a ver un lío de paquetes impresionante
<MarioMey> Es que necesito ese para compilar una branch de Blender que lo nesecita.
<tRaCk3r> que version de blender?
<Focusyn> buenas tardes
<tRaCk3r> la del ppa que te pasé es la última
<tRaCk3r> hola Focusyn
<Focusyn> busco un programa, que a lo mejor ya viene instalado que me apague el ordenador a la hora que yo diga, o a los 60 minutos
<tRaCk3r> poweroff
<Focusyn> ves, que logico parecia
<Focusyn> gracias
<MarioMey> tRaCk3r: Es la rama Pepper de GSoC.
<Focusyn> vale, no lo encuentro
<Focusyn> ya viene instalado?
<tRaCk3r> perdón, quise ver la ayuda de poweroff y se me chapó el pc xD
<tRaCk3r> tal vez sea shutdown
<tRaCk3r> si, es eso
<tRaCk3r> shutdown -h 60
<tRaCk3r> creo que es eso
<tRaCk3r> pero mejor mira man
<Focusyn> ahora si gracias
<tRaCk3r> de nada
<MarioMey> tRaCk3r: Al final, ¿no hay una forma de instalar ese repositorio?
<tRaCk3r> MarioMey no si no quieres liarla
<tRaCk3r> es decir... si quieres usar un repo de una version mayor de ubuntu, lo mejor es pasarse a esa version
<tRaCk3r> o como mucho, buscar un repo que de las versiones que buscas
<tRaCk3r> pero poner un repo de una version en una más antigua, te va a provocar que tengas ubuntu entre dos versiones
<tRaCk3r> ni una ni la otra, una mezcla... y por lo tanto, habrá un montón de problemas de dependencias y cosas raras
<tRaCk3r> mejor no hacerlo
<tRaCk3r> poder puedes, pero yo no te lo recomiendo
<MarioMey> Ok.
<tRaCk3r> que conexión más cutre la de ZMR
<tRaCk3r> puede que lo meta en la lista de ignore XD
<MarioMey> tRaCk3r: conseguí un PPA de ffmpeg.
<MarioMey> Todavía no lo instalé, pero ¿cómo se hace, después, para instalar una versión específica del ffmpeg?
<MarioMey> En synaptic, aparece?
<tRaCk3r> si
<tRaCk3r> forzar versión
<ZMR> perdon, me pasa siempre que dejo un torrent bajando
<ZMR> supongo que me falta afinar los detalles de conexion :P
<MarioMey> tRaCk3r: instalé la versión 0.8 de ffmpeg... pero la compilación que no se lograba por un error que supuestamente se iba a arreglar... se volvióa  colgar por lo mismo.
<MarioMey> Le estoy preguntando al desarrollador de esa branch, a ver qué me dice... pero no creo que me ayude mucho.
<Aprendiz> buenas, quiero descargar el blendercad, pero no enuentro como hacerlo y quiero las 2 versiones la de ubuntu y la de windows
<Aprendiz> es para un trabajo en el colegio
<MarioMey> ¿Revisaste http://projects.blender.org/projects/blendercad/ ?
<MarioMey> No lo conozco, eh.
<MarioMey> Aprendiz: Es medio viejo, pero leé esto.
<MarioMey> http://www.niel3d.com/niel2/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=879
<Aprendiz> MarioMey: gracias, estaba instalando el blender en una maquina con windows
<Aprendiz> ayhora voy a probar el plugin
<MarioMey> Okas.
<Devils> hola
<Aprendiz> per leyendo mientras instala, me doy cuenta que SUPLE algunas herramientas del CAD, pero lo que necesito es una herramienta cad libre (ya saben por lo de estudiante falto de fondos)
<Devils> alguien se anima a enseñarme como instalar un programa que se tenga que compilar
<xangua> !compilar | Devils
<kubot> Devils: Ayuda y consejos para compilar desde el código fuente en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware | Trata siempre de usar !paquetes precompilados.
<xangua> leer el (sic) readme también ayuda
<Aprendiz> y en la descarga no te vino un readme?
<Devils> kubot, esta en ingles todo eso
<kubot> Devils: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Devils> ok
<Aprendiz> Devils: en el paquete que descargaste, no te vino un archivoredme?
<Aprendiz> ahí te dan las instrucciones para compilar e intalar
<Devils> si lo se
<Devils> pero no estoy falta de instalar ningún programa
<Aprendiz> ¿?
<Devils> solo quiero que me den uno a descargar para aprender a instalar de esa manera
<Devils> buscare uno espera
<Aprendiz> Devils: como se llama el programa que quieres compilar?
<Devils> estoy buscando uno para compilarlo
<Devils> o si quieres indica me uno
<Devils> para descargarlo
<Aprendiz> Devils: http://translate.google.com.co/translate?hl=es&sl=en&u=http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html&ei=x-0_Tp7oCoGbtwelqvmVAw&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CB0Q7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html%26hl%3Des%26sa%3DG%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D931%26prmd%3Divnsfd
<Aprendiz> ahí esta traducido si dices que no sabes ingles
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<tRaCk3r> hola noseasasi
<noseasasi> ;-)
<noseasasi> siempre se agradece una bienvenida...
<Devils> aprendiz, ya descargue el que quiero instalar
<tRaCk3r> :)
<Aprendiz> no seas así noseasasi
<Aprendiz> xD
<Aprendiz> como vas?
<Aprendiz> Devils: cual?
<Devils> airocript 2.2
<Devils> airoscript 2.2
<Devils> aprendiz........................!!
<Devils> donde te metiste?
<Aprendiz> de donde lo descargaste Devils
<Souchiro> nas
<noseasasi> holas
<Devils> alguien  que me ayude a a compilar airoscript 2.2
<m4v> que es el airscript?
<Devils> airoscript
<m4v> que es
<atotclic> es de la suit de aircrack??
<Devils> alguien  que me ayude a compilar airoscript 2.2 por favor
<atotclic> c  no sabes compilarlo??
<m4v> si es algo de aircrack entonces te digo que no damos soporte sobre eso. Existe el canal #aircrack-ng para eso, este canal está para ayudar sobre Ubuntu solamente
<cousteau> Devils, prueba a preguntarlo otra vez, cada vez que lo preguntas aportas más información sobre cuál es el problema
<Devils> lo que quiero es aprender a instalar programas de esta manera
<cousteau> m4v, yo diría que compilar un programa se puede considerar relacionado a Ubuntu
<atotclic> quieres compilarlo en .deb
<cousteau> es el uso de aircrack lo que no tiene soporte
<Devils> no tiene que ser ese programa
<atotclic> da igual aircrak o no lo que quiere es compilar una pliaccion en ubuntu
<cousteau> Bueno, la mayoría de códigos fuente se compilan de manera similar: (1) instalar algunos libnosequé-dev, (2) ./configure (3) make (4) sudo make install
<atotclic> si tienes el codigo fuente busca en el readme
<m4v> cousteau: igual no me siento cómodo ayudando con eso.
<cousteau> mira los archivos README e INSTALL para instrucciones
<Devils> m4v:
<atotclic> aircrak es para seguridad wireless
<Devils> puede ser el que sea
<xangua> algo difícil cuando no se sabe inglés
<Devils> lo que quiero es aprender
<Devils> si quieres busco otro
<atotclic> cousteau te a dado algunos datos
<m4v> si necesitara auditar una red ya debería saber como se compila.
<cousteau> bueno, instalar un programa desde fuentes son básicamente los 4 pasos que he dicho
<atotclic> los otros es mirar el archivo readme etc
<atotclic> o install
<Devils> ok
<m4v> Devils: hay un montón de formas de aprender que no involucra violentar redes
<Devils> ok
<atotclic> m4v,  nadie ha dicho que quiera violentar redees
<atotclic> igual quiere compilar y a cojido ese programa
<cousteau> bueno, más bien: (1) mirar README e INSTALL, (2) intentar hacer ./configure, (2a) si no funciona, mirar qué paquetes faltan y volver a (2), (3) make, (4) sudo make install
<Devils> m4v, elegimos otro software y asunto resurto
<cousteau> a veces hay que usar qmake o cmake o algo raro en vez de configure... instrucciones en README e INSTALL
<atotclic> podrias compilar un kernel
<atotclic> por ejemplo
<cousteau> atotclic, no! mal! mal!
<cousteau> mal ejemplo para empezar
<atotclic> te  puedes tirar horas
<m4v> compilar un kernel es complicado..
<Devils> mirare el readme y el install y en lo que no entienda le pregunto a ustedes
<atotclic> que archivos tienes  en la carpeta??
<atotclic> ya se que es complicado
<atotclic> muy complicado
<Devils> install-new
<atotclic> y es mucho tiempo
<cousteau> por eso, no es buena idea para empezar
<Devils> makefile-linux
<Devils> to-do
<cousteau> prueba por ejemplo... no sé, ¿rakarrack?
<cousteau> ¿qucs?
<atotclic> revisa el install new y el make file
<Devils> makefile
<cousteau> bueno, ni idea, cualquier programa que se te ocurra que sea sencillito
<atotclic> tienes un archivo configure
<cousteau> y que no esté escrito en python, que poco vas a compilar
<atotclic> o un archivo makeinstall
<atotclic> haz una captura y veremos los archivos que tienes
<Devils> voy a mirar a ver si hay esperen
<cousteau> me voy, hasta otra
<atotclic> deu
<maicol4> hola amigos como puedo actualiar ubuntu 10.04 a 11.04?
<xangua> maicol4: actualizas a 10.10 y lugo a 11.04
<m4v> maicol4: no :(
<xangua> !actualizar
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'actualizar'.
<xangua> !upgrade
<kubot> Una actualización de versión (upgrade) es el proceso de pasar de una versión anterior de Ubuntu a una nueva, ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Notas_sobre_actualizaciones o en inglés (mejor actualizada): http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade . Recuerda que es siempre una buena idea tener un backup de las cosas importantes por lo que pueda pasar.
<m4v> maicol4: tenés que actualizar a 10.10 primero como dijo xangua
<maicol4> gracias
<itali-chan> yo no te aconsejaria
<itali-chan> hacer eso...
<Devils> instale un programa ayer con un archivo .sh
<Devils> lo puedo hacer así?
<m4v> Devils: depende del programa, ese .sh es un script, asíque normalmente no
<Devils> ok
<Devils> m4v, dentro de una carpeta llamada doc es que esta el archivo readme
<noseasasi>   /quit
<Guest71610> hola a todos
<sergio45> chicos como consigo ascii 1 en ubuntu
<sergio45> esque en windows es alt + 1
<sergio45> pero en ubuntu no se como conseguirlo
<sergio45> por favor ayudenme
<mimecar> !ask sergio45
<kubot> sergio45: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<sergio45> kubot esta espuesto perfectamnete
<mimecar> sergio45: he entrado después de la explicación
<sergio45> necesito conseguir el símbolo de ascii 1
<sergio45> en ubuntu para poder escribir un comando
<mimecar> altgr + 1 ?
<sergio45> eso funciona en windows
<sergio45> alt + 1
<sergio45> pero ubuntu?
<mimecar> funciona igual
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<sergio45> 10.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<sergio45> si
<mimecar> tienes el sistema en castellano?
<sergio45> en consola lo pones mimecar?
<sergio45> si
<mimecar> si
<sergio45> |
<mimecar> en entorno gráfico si que sale
<sergio45> me sale eso con altgr+1
<mimecar> ese es el símbolo que quieres no?
<sergio45> en la revista que leo pone el simbolo ascii 1
<sergio45> ellos lo representan como un cuadrado
<sergio45> nose si es ese la verdad
<mimecar> en un teclado español, altgr+1 => |
<mimecar> que es el que se usa para comandos, para hacer redirecciones
<mimecar> una cosa es el código hexadecimal 1, y otra el ascii 1
<sergio45> mmm vale
<sergio45> pues pruebo aver si funciona
<sergio45> y te digo xd
<mimecar> que quieres hacer con el comando?
<m4v> cual es el símbolo ascii 1? altgr+1 siempre fué |
<sergio45> mimecar, ejecutar un comando ctcp en un servidor irc
<sergio45> por telnet
<mimecar> en una consola, se usa |
<mimecar> un cuadrado... no lo he encontrado nunca
<m4v> sergio45: prueba con altgr+shift+i
<sergio45> m4v ese símbolo para que sirve?
<m4v> sergio45: no es el que querés? este? ı
<mimecar> sergio45: pon una imagen en la que se vea ese símbolo
<m4v> sergio45: te lo hago más simple, fijate con todas las teclas con altgr y con altgr+shift a ver si alguna tira el símbolo que buscas
<sergio_> gracias chicos me sirvio
<sergio_> lo que me dijeron
<sergio45> muchas gracias chicos
<sergio45> me sirvio lo de altgr +1
<m4v> de nada
<maicol4> hola
<maicol4> amigos tengo problemas con actuiliar ubuntu de 10.10 a 11.04 alguien q me ayude por favor
<mimecar> maicol4: ¿has hecho un backup de tus datos antes de empezar?
<maicol4> no tengo nada de informacion en el disco
<maicol4> xD
<maicol4> apenas la instalacion de ubuntu
<mimecar> ok, ¿que error te da?
<maicol4> No se han podido descargar las actualizaciones
<mimecar> tendrás que cambiar del mirror que estas usando
<mimecar> ¿usas repositorios de PPA?
<dejoker> saludos al canal XD
<dejoker> me gustaria saber si alguien me puede ayudar tengo un problema... desinstale el controlador privativo ati catalyst desde ese programa que tiene ubuntu para verificar si hay drivers privativos para usar y luego de reiniciar en el login aparece la pantalla negra y ahi se queda
<mimecar> tendrás que instalar el driver libre
<mimecar> si te has puesto el propietario, por que lo has quitado?
<Devils> alguien por favor me ayuda a instalar algún programa que que requiera de compilar el codigo fuente
<Devils> ola mimecar
<dejoker> lo quite porque unos juegos del humble bundle que compre como ser el COGS se veia la pantalla negra y parpadeaba cuando hacia click...
<Gargadon> Devils: que programa es?
<mimecar> dejoker: el driver libre tiene peor rendimiento
<mimecar> tendrás que reinstalar el metapaquete de ubuntu
<dejoker> si pero yo no instale el driver libre todavia o que ubuntu lo pone automaticamente despues de desintalar el ati? y como es reinstalar el metapaquete de ubuntu jeje no entiendo bien... que metapaquete??
<mimecar> ubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> con suerte te pondrá el driver libre
<dejoker> o sea reinstalar ubuntu? a tengo el 11.04
<mimecar> no te he dicho eso
<mimecar> instala el paquete ubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> puedes hacerlo desde el centro de software
<mimecar> si no tienes entorno gráfico, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dejoker> ok pruebo y cualquier cosa me vuelvo a conectar jeje porque estoy en la misma pc muchas gracias mimecar XD
<Devils> gargadon. airoscript 2.2
<Gargadon> ah...
<Devils> puede ser otro
<mimecar> ese programa es un poco delicado
<Devils> la idea es que quiero aprender a instalar programas así
<mimecar> ¿no está en los repositorios?
<mimecar> si compilas programas los dejas fuera del control del sistema
<Devils> mimecar: lo que quiero es aprender y si aprender me hace o me hará formatear 50 veces lo aré
<mimecar> puedes empezar a compilar un programa normal
<Gargadon> si quieres aprender puedes por ejemplo compilar algun plugin no se,para pidgin
<Devils> di me cual para descargarlo
<mimecar> solo tienes que tener en cuenta que si compilas una librería del sistema importante marearás al sistema
<mimecar> prueba con el midnight commander (mc)
<mimecar> tienes el código fuente en los repositorios
<Devils> se supone que haré todo como debe de ser
<Devils> para eso los tengo a ustedes jiji
<mimecar> imagina que compilas la librería gtk
<mimecar> la instalas en el sistema, pero las actualizaciones no afectarán a esa librería
<Devils> no se ni pío de librerías en linux
<mimecar> pues se usan para compilar :P
<mimecar> el mc no creo que tenga muchas dependencias para compilar
<Devils> mejor dicho no se nada de linux solo usar un poco la terminal instalar con sudo apt-get install ............
<mimecar> sería mejor que aprendieras a mover por el sistema y la consola antes
<Devils> y usar el centro de software de ubuntu
<mimecar> normalmente no es necesario compilar
<Devils> no es lo necesario lo que necesito es aprender
<mimecar> como quieras
<Devils> mimecar: cual es el miedo? me gusta ir al grano de una ves http://ubuntusaurio.blogspot.com/2010/06/instalar-aircrack-y-airoscript-en.html
<mimecar> Devils: si quieres ayuda para compilar busca otro programa
<mimecar> de aircrack y derivados no hay soporte, se usan para sacar contraseñas wifi
<mimecar> no es miedo, muchos programas requieren conocer un poco de la shell para modificarlos
<Devils> entonces aprenderé a con puros errores
<adrian15> mimecar: No había un canal que se llamaba yangolinux o algo así...?
<mimecar> Devils: pregunta en el canal de backtrack
<mimecar> no lo se adrian15
<Devils> ok gracias
<xangua> no querrás decir en el canal de aircrack mimecar ¿
<mimecar> se que hay uno de BT, de aircrack no lo se
<adrian15> mimecar: El que yo digo era de hack en general.
<Devils> mimecar: preferencias,redes?
<mimecar>  /join #canal
<Devils> no entiendo como entrar a ese canal
<mimecar>  /join #backtrack
<Devils> es que no se demasiado
<mimecar> solo escribe eso (el canal es en inglés)
<Devils> mimecar: solo hay 8 personas
<Devils> jiji
<mimecar> pertenecerán a otra zona horaria
<Devils> algun otra canal?
<Devils> algún
<mimecar>  puede que #aircrack (inglés)
<Devils> ok
<Devils> wow aquí si que hay
<maximiliano> Buenas a todos...
<adrian15> Devils: yarolinux es el nombre del canal. Ahí son hispanohablantes y está orientado a novatos.
<maximiliano> quisiera saber si alguien puede ayudarme a reestablecer el grub desde un ubuntu cd live ....
<mimecar> maximiliano: ¿grub 2?
<maximiliano> mm no sé si es grub 2
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<maximiliano> pero la cosa es que instalé ubuntu 10.10 a un notebook que antes tenía windows
<Devils> ok adrin15
<m4v> !grub maximiliano
<kubot> maximiliano: GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<adrian15> maximiliano: Si te defiendes con el ingles puedes usar este programa: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/boot-repair-fix-ubuntu-boot-issues.html
<maximiliano> y me sale ahora cuando predí el pc...
<maximiliano> missing operative system
<adrian15> maximiliano: Tienes que activar una partición creo.
<adrian15> maximiliano: Usando el cfdisk te valdrá.
<mimecar> adrian15: ya hay documentación con los pasos
<m4v> maximiliano: el último link que pasó kubot tiene instrucciones de como arreglar el grub
<maximiliano> eso se puede hacer directamente desde la terminal del cd live de ubuntu, o...necesito otro sofware?
<mimecar> con el live cd lo puedes hacer
<m4v> maximiliano: si, en http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<maximiliano> :)
<adrian15> maximiliano: Con el live cd lo puedes hacer.
<maximiliano> ya muchas gracias...
<maximiliano> :)
<adrian15> mimecar: Sí, de acuerdo, te concedo que para recuperar el grub has de usar la doc. oficial y no programas externos. Pero él no tiene ese problema.
<adrian15> mimecar: Su bios cree que no hay ningún SO disponible y eso suele pasar cuando no hay partición activa.
<m4v> bios
<mimecar> adrian15: la marca de la partición de arranque no se modifica al instalar ubuntu
<maximiliano> y en ese caso que puedo hacer.. :S
<mimecar> maximiliano: instalastes ubuntu después de windows?
<maximiliano> me di cuenta de que paso eso, cuando en vez de ecnceder el notebook con el boton de Encendido y apagado... lo hice con un botón en donde sale una "casa"
<adrian15> mimecar: Humm... Bueno pues entonces igual es el windows que no se encuentra a sí mismo pero me extraña.
<maximiliano> osea, formatíe el notebook, y luego se instaló ubuntu
<mimecar> en este momento solo tienes ubuntu?
<maximiliano> sólo quiero que el pc tenga ubuntu
<maximiliano> si
<mimecar> se hicieron todos los pasos de la instalación?
<adrian15> maximiliano: Pero te ha llegado a funcionar con Ubuntu, no ?
<m4v> maximiliano: estas en el live ahora?
<maximiliano> mm sip, de echo cuando lo ocupé y luego me pidió reincio
<maximiliano> ahí es cuando presioné el botón donde sale la casa, en vez de el botón de encendido/apagado
<maximiliano> y me arrojó... missing operative system
<maximiliano> y ahora lo aprendo y apagado y me aparece lo mismo
<maximiliano> si, ya coloqué el cd live, en estos momentos por si acaso estoy en otro pc..
<adrian15> maximiliano: Pero vamos a ver... tu arrancaste el ubuntu en live cd, lo instalaste, reiniciaste y te llegó a arrancar sin cd/usb en la unidad ? Eso es lo que no me queda claro.
<maximiliano> sip.. me llego a arrancar de echo lo actualicé y todo..
<m4v> maximiliano: prueba arreglando el grub2, nose que significa el boton ese. Que notebook es?
<mimecar> maximiliano: el botón ese de la casa, ¿que función tiene?
<mimecar> no creo que sea una función de recuperación del sistema operativo
<maximiliano> es un DELL inspiron 9400
<m4v> adrian15: ya que no cambió las particiones, la partición nunca dejó de ser activa.
<mimecar> si puedes, mira que hace ese botón
<maximiliano> cuando lo presioné me salió como una presentación de DELL...
<maximiliano> ya habiendo instaldo ubuntu 10.10
<maximiliano> trataré entonces de recuperar el grub desde la terminal de un CD live
<m4v> maximiliano: seguramente pusiste la pc a hibernar
<maximiliano> mm no, si lo apagué
<m4v> depende de como esté configurado, el boton apagar puede hacer que la notebook hiberne
<adrian15> m4v: Humm.... El botón cambia la partición activa a una ex-partición de windows o freedos. Eso sí tendría sentido.
<maximiliano> :O, y como logro saber eso....
<m4v> adrian15: no tiene sentido que un boton haga eso..
<adrian15> maximiliano: Pero, vamos, pensandolo mejor recupera grub2.
<maximiliano> adrian15, si puede ser, pero no sé por que el note piensa que tiene Win si ya no lo tiene :S
<maximiliano> ya
<mimecar> maximiliano: ese ordenador tenía un modo de "arranque rápido"
<mimecar> que no era windows?
<m4v> maximiliano: cuando prende la pc podés ir al menú grub?
<m4v> mimecar: a veces no aparece y tenés que apretar shift o algo
<m4v> maximiliano: ^
<maximiliano> claro, mira el notebook vino con windows vista, luego se instaló XP, y despues Win 7, la cosa es que con este último no dio buenos resultados, y cuando quice volver a Win XP, hubo un problema con una carpeta en específicop que no puede instalar, asi que finlamente dedicií por ubuntu 10.10
<maximiliano> y bueno ahora tengo el problema que ya saben
<maximiliano> nop, no puedo ir a grub
<adrian15> maximiliano: Seguramente tienes un botón o algo que te descompone alguna cosa pero no creo que sea muy grave. Ahora tendrías que restaurar grub2 con la guia ubuntu que bien te han indicado.
<mimecar> maximiliano: por lo que veo, tu portatil tiene un modo para ver las películas
<mimecar> es cierto?
<mimecar> Dell MediaDirect, que es un modo instantáneo de reproducción multimedia para medios digitales
<Devils> mimecar: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/661447/
<mimecar> adrian15: me parece que tienes razón con el tema de la partición
<mimecar> que tenga el sistema normal y uno reducido para poder mostrar el contenido multimedia
<mimecar> maximiliano: ¿cuantas particiones tenía ese ordenador?
<mimecar> Devils: cual es la duda?
<Devils> es solo mostrándote
<Devils> como voy
<mimecar> ya he visto un par de errores
<maximiliano> tiene dos particiones
<maximiliano> una con ubuntu y otra vacía
<mimecar> maximiliano: cuantas tenía antes
<maximiliano> mm... una
<adrian15> mimecar: Está claro que intenta arrancar una partición que antes era windows... pero que el botón de visionado de peliculas te modifique el mbr modificandote el grub me parece algo fuerte.
<maximiliano> yo lo particioné ..
<maximiliano> :S
<mimecar> adrian15: puede tener dos particiones y con el botón selecciona una
<maximiliano> no tenía que hacerlo?
<mimecar> maximiliano: tu portatil tenía un modo para ver peliculas sin usar windows?
<maximiliano> :O!.... la verdad que no cacho..
<maximiliano> :S
<mimecar> si pulsas de nuevo el botón de la casa no hace nada?
<mimecar> me parece que , aunque restaures grub, cuando pulses el botón volverá a fallar
<Devils> jajajaja enserio?
<mimecar> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins9400/sp/om/om_sp.pdf
<mimecar> página 59 maximiliano
<maximiliano> mm miren, en estos momentos tengo el cd live de ubuntu puesto (corriendo), y apreté el famoso botón y salió un asunto para reproducir música
<Devils> mimecar: mira http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/661452/
<Devils> los errores son de que puse algunos comandos mal
<mimecar> maximiliano: si pulsas de nuevo el botón sale de ese modo de reproducción?
<mimecar> Devils: ok
<Devils> voy bien?
<mimecar> si no te ha dado errores de compilación si
<maximiliano> claro
<maximiliano> ok
<mimecar> maximiliano: sale de ese modo?
<maximiliano> me abre una ventaba de como un gestor de reproducción
<mimecar> si, pero cuando pulsas de nuevo sale del gestor de reproducción?
<maximiliano> si
<mimecar> ¿puedes reiniciar ahora?
<maximiliano> desde cd live?
<mimecar> si
<maximiliano> o
<maximiliano> ok
<maximiliano> lo haré
<mimecar> me parece que el botón de la casa te modifica la partición que arranca
<mimecar> entonces si pones grub y cambia la partición, pasará lo mismo
<maximiliano> entonces que hagpo?
<mimecar> al reiniciar sale el mismo error?
<Infernet> hola
<Devils> mimecar: que es ~
<mimecar> el directorio home del usuario
<Devils> cd ~/aircrack-ng/scripts/airoscript-ng
<adrian15> mimecar: Y si hacemos que instale grub en sda1 ?
<Devils> se que me dirige hacia un directorio
<m4v> Devils: ya van varias veces que te dijimos que no queremos dar soporte para usar aircrack en este canal, no estuvo claro?
<mimecar> maximiliano: prueba a recuperar grub y esperar que funcione
<m4v> kubot: dile a Devils sobre aircrack
<kubot> Devils: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<mimecar> adrian15: si ha borrado las particiones que tenía, no debería funcionar el botón de la casa
<mimecar> y lanzar un programa que no está en las particiones
<mimecar> es un poco raro el problema
<adrian15> mimecar: No, hombre, porque el programa está en la EFI.
<Devils> m4v: solo no me pongas asunto te lo tomas muy enserio lo de aircrack amigo
<adrian15> mimecar: O dónde sea qué esté... Si no cómo es que toma el control del ordenador con un live cd en marcha?
<adrian15> !ot | Devils
<kubot> Devils: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> adrian15: como no tenga una parte en memoria, no lo se
<adrian15> mimecar: De todas maneras hay una tercera posibilidad
<mimecar> di
<adrian15> mimecar: Hay una cosa que se llama tatoo mbrs o algo así. Qué es que la bios para que no piratees el windows o algo así te guarda una copia del mbr y cuando la modificas te la vuelve a poner. Algo así como un antivirus del mbr.
<mimecar> el problema parece que se inició al pulsar el botón
<mimecar> no en la instalación normal de ubuntu
<adrian15> mimecar: Pues entonces qué instale grub en sda1, no?
<mimecar> no lo se
<mimecar> depende de como actue el sistema
<adrian15> mimecar: Si su mbr "estandar" intenta arrancar sda1 (que suele ser dónde está windows) se instala grub ahí y lo arrancará como si de un windows se tratase.
<Devils> kubot: dile a m4v sobre aircrack
<kubot> m4v: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<mimecar> Devils: no estabas preguntando antes en el canal de aircrack?
<adrian15> mimecar: Pero vamos siempre puede reinstalar grub2 y probar de pulsar el botón y a ver qué pasa.
<m4v> Devils: no empecemos a molestar, ok?
<Infernet> Devils: preguntame lo q quieras saber por privado
<mimecar> adrian15: tendrá que hacerlo como prueba
<m4v> no encuentro a nadie con algún problema similar al de maximiliano
<Devils> es en ingles ese canal
<mimecar> Devils: en la temática de este canal, aircrack no tiene soporte
<mimecar> por usarse principalmente para robar el wifi al vecino
<Infernet> mimecar: aircrack se usa para autoria de seguridad tambien, no solo para robar
<mimecar> Infernet: totalmente de acuerdo
<m4v> Infernet: alguien que necesita auditar una red no vendría a un canal de Ubuntu a preguntar como usar aircrack
<mimecar> pero la mayoría de los usuarios que entran en este canal no lo usan para eso
<mimecar> por eso se manda backtrack o aircrack
<m4v> ahora teminamos el offtopic por favor?
<m4v> terminamos*
<Devils> ok mala mía por hacer preguntas inadecuadas en el canal
<m4v> maximiliano: al final, probaste en reinstalar el grub? lo otro que se me ocurre es que uses los CDs de vieneron con la notebook, seguramente alguno puede recuperar la maquina a como vino de fábrica
<mimecar> Devils: puedes pedir ayuda para compilar programas
<mimecar> pero otro tipo de programas
<Devils> ok cuando termine con este escogeré otro
<Sapote> hola gente!
<Infernet> maximiliano: q problema tiene?
<Infernet> hola
<Devils> gracias por la ayuda infernet
<Infernet> Devils: por nada ;)
<Devils> hola dabor
<Devils> alguien sabe porque el icono de apagado de mi ubuntu se muestras de color rojo?
<debsan> !detalles Devils
<kubot> Devils: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Devils> solo esta en color rojo
<Devils> ya se que es
<Devils> necesito reiniciar
#ubuntu-es 2011-08-09
<Devils> alguien me dice su tipografía de ancho fijo, desde cambiar de fondo de escritorio, tipografía, tipografía de ancho fijo
<Devils> el que pone por defecto
<lopez> hola amigos que tal? Con que comando veo si mi equipo levanto mi capturadora encore enltv-fm
<lopez> bien creo que encontré el problema pero no se como arreglarlo desde cheese veo que reconoce la placa pero como desconocida como instalo los controladores ?
<lopez> nadie ?
<Infernet> lopez: http://mfireweb.wordpress.com/2007/02/12/tutorial-para-placa-tv-encore-tv-fm-enltv-fm/
<bambanx> hola
<bambanx> Aguien me ayuda instale ubuntu server, con apache y mysql configure mi ip estatica, como puedo acceder a mi servidor desde otro pc ?
<granjero> con ssh bambanx
<bambanx> pero me refiero ver una pagina que este en mi servidor
<bambanx> la famosa its works no deberia poder verla?
<granjero> si tenés que estar en la misma red
<granjero> y poner en un explorador la ip del server
<bambanx> y desde internet?
<bambanx> quiero usar el server para colgar mis paginas
<granjero> tendrías que redireccionar el puerto 80 a la ip de tu server
<granjero> y tener la ip publica de tu red o usar algun no ip
<bambanx> y qeu conviene la ip publica o no-ip?¡
<cousteau> bambanx, si tienes ip variable tendrás que usar no-ip o algo similar
<bambanx> tengo fija
<Josesordo> para el proximo ubuntu 11.10 ya tendra el kernel nuevo 3.0 y gnome 3 o unity?
<cousteau> bueno, en ese caso puedes o bien dar tu ip (en plan http://123.45.67, o bien conseguir un dominio que redireccione a tu ip
<lopez> como hago para cargar los drivers correctos de mi capturadora encore enltv-fm recién me pasaron este link http://is.gd/4uy93U pero no funcionó
<cousteau> bueno, en ese caso puedes o bien dar tu ip (en plan http://123.45.67.89/fotos.html), o bien conseguir un dominio que redireccione a tu ip
<synth3tik0> cual sera l proxima version LT de ubuntu
<synth3tik0> ?
<cousteau> synth3tik0, probablemente la 12.04
<xangua> 12.04
<dylan66> gnome 3 con unity
<synth3tik0> ok
<lopez> al hacer make me sale este warning http://pastebin.com/vS36zMPA
<synth3tik0> <lopez> q intentas compilar
<synth3tik0> ?
<Electroale27> hola
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> hay alguien
<socratesxd> ah cierto...
<socratesxd> yo iba a preguntar algo aqui
<socratesxd> bueno, na, pregunto mañana
<pipo65> pero no te lo guardes socratesxd
<socratesxd> naaa
<socratesxd> pregunto mañana
<pipo65> si dale hombre
<pipo65> para q estamos
<pipo65> ufa se fue socrates
<AnalSplatter> alguien aqui sabe como instalar el Tor en Lucid Lynx?
<mosh> buenas noches
<Analoso> buenas noches
<Analoso> sabe alguien como instalar bien el Tor para el Lucid Lynx_
<Triviox> Analoso, yo lo instalé siguiendo este tutorial de taringa y me funcionó http://goo.gl/KC8Tl
<mosh> io lo instale en ubuntu junto con foxy proxy y idalia
<mosh> vidalia
<mosh> exit
<mosh> quit
<mosh> una duda como puedo obtener una mac cuando nmap no me deja, la mac esta en la WAN no en l LAN
<wicope> hola quiero instalar todas la fuentes ttf para lo cual hago: sudo apt-get install -y --force-yes ttf-* entonces me dice: E: Paquetes rotos, para lo cual cojo los paquetes que dan conflicto y los quito: sudo apt-get install -y --force-yes ttf-* libghc6-sdl-ttf-dev- libghc6-sdl-ttf-prof- libsdl-ttf2.0-dev- ttf-symbol-replacement-wine1.3- (antes me funcionaba, se quitaban los paquetes conflictivos). Ahora no me funciona es como si no 
<MikeSoft> Hola
<MikeSoft> HOLA
<MikeSoft> alguien?
<MikeSoft> 321123
<tRaCk3r> hola
<onicev> Hola
<tRaCk3r> hola
<onicev> ¿Como puedo bajarme un video de youtube? Normalmente utilizo el Youtube-dl, pero en esta ocasion no me permite bajar el video por "ERROR: no fmt_url_map or conn information found in video info"
<onicev> Lo que me interesa realmente es la banda sonora.
<onicev> ¿Hay alguna otra manera que no sea excesivamente complicada?
<onicev> Bueno, ya veo que no hay solución de momento. Ya preguntaré en otro momento. Un saludo.
<onicev> Bye
 * iUs3r hol -a
<GentooTe1> erUSUL ,estas?
<lopez> que tal amigos al tratar de compilar el driver v4l-dvd para instalar mi encore enltv-fm me sale el siguiente error http://pastebin.com/VACy9WpE
<luiferares> hola, ya actualice mi sistema, ahora como con q version estoy?
<Angolares> hola
<Angolares> a ver si alguien sabe algo acerca de esto
<Angolares> es el segundo disco duro que utilizo para instalar ubuntu ...
<Angolares> al principio todo bien
<Angolares> ahora los dos discos tienen un input/output error
<Angolares> ola?
<Angolares> despues de que salga este error ya es imposible instralar ni ubuntu ni cualquier otra distribución linux
<lopez> probaste reparar el disco con gparted ?
<Angolares> gparted que yo sepa  (o no se hacerlo) no repara errores de input/output
<Angolares> la cuestión tb es pq ubuntu me está rebentando discos duros ... nunca antes me habia pasado y ya llevo 2 discos en este PC y otro disco en otro PC
<Angolares> a uno de los discos que es de Western Digital le he hecho un formateo a bajo nivel con el programa que ellos te dan ... y ni por esas, sigue con el mismo error
<cousteau> Angolares, podría darse el caso de que hayan "caducado"? son muy antiguos?
<luiferares> hay forma de actualizar mi ubuntu de 10.04 a 11.04?
<luiferares> sin tener q volver a instalar todo?
<cousteau> luiferares, pasando por 10.10
<luiferares> y hay forma de instalar el 10.10 desde 10.04 lts?? XD
<cousteau> yo hice eso para pasar de 8.04 a 9.04 y funcionó
<cousteau> luiferares, sí, en "Orígenes de software" dile que te muestre los upgrades aunque no sean LTS
<luiferares> estoy en origenes de software y tengo 5 pestañas...
<luiferares> en cual de las 5 debo buscar amigo cousteau
<luiferares> yaa encontre :D gracias
<cousteau> bien :)
<Angolares> que va
<Angolares> los idscos son nuevos
<Angolares> 2 de 3 son nuevos
<Angolares> y el otro no tiene mas de año y medio
<Angolares> y estaban bien antes de intentar instalar ubuntu
<Angolares> de verdad que es raro raro
<Angolares> ahora voy a intentar desde un pendrive ... a ver si fuera a ser el lector de CD ... pero me temo que no va a ser
<wicope> Angolares: hola, que sistema de ficheros utilizas?
<Angolares> ext4
<Angolares>  wicope: ext4
<Angolares> y me acaba de dar el mismo error instalando desde usb nada mas empezar
<Angolares> asique no es el lector de CD
<cousteau> qué raro, ¿las ISOs están bien?
<wicope> Angolares: con seatool de seagate puedes testear el disco duro, algunos errores te los arregla ... lo del formateo a bajo nivel tarda lo suyo, y con gpartedlivecd pues checkear el sistema de ficheros, con e2fsck puedes chequear el sistema de ficheros
<Angolares> me pase 5 horas para formatear un WD caviar green y siguio dando el mismo error
<Angolares> yo no se por qué, pero me da la sensación de que está dañando los discos cuando creo las particiones a instalar de manera manual en lugar de decirle que lo instale todo en una ... no lo se, pero si me da la sensación
<Angolares> desde disk utility le digo que haga un master boot record y me dice error
<Angolares> le digo borrar particiones y me dice error
<Angolares> pero a su vez me esta diciendo que el disco esta bien, healcy
<Angolares> ...aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!! como no acabe esto no me voy de vacaciones!!!!
<Angolares> :-p
<jesuselifelet> como pongo evince al español?
<luiferares> como pongo thunderbird en castellano? alguien sabe'
<xangua> jesuselifelet: luiferares eres el mismo¿ :S instalas el Español desde el menú de Soporte de Idiomas
<xangua> si usas unity dale clic a lanzador y escribelo, si usas gnome2, sistema-administración-soporte de idiomas
<jesuselifelet> uso kde
<luiferares> gracias y no, no soy jesuselifelet :D
<jesuselifelet> no no soy luiferares
<xangua> entonces instalas kde desde el centro de preferecias de kde jesuselifelet
<xangua> ahi si no se, no uo kode
<xangua> uso*
<jesuselifelet> voy a ver si cambio el idioma
<luiferares> gracias me piro:D adios
<jesuselifelet> ya lo encontre :D
<lopez> que tal amigos al fin pude instalar mi encore enltv-fm pero no tengo sonido alguien me da una mano ?
<lopez> que tal amigos al fin pude instalar mi encore enltv-fm pero no tengo sonido alguien me da una mano ?
<jesuselifelet> :)
<XuMuK> hola
<socratesxd> oh cierto
<socratesxd> tengo que preguntar algo aqui
<socratesxd> :P
<socratesxd> anoche dije lo mismo
<socratesxd> ...
<socratesxd> bueno, lo que pasa es que los juegos me van lento
<socratesxd> en *buntu 11.04
<socratesxd> y pongo *buntu
<jesuselifelet> usa ubuntu 10.10 que es la rama mas estable
<jesuselifelet> 11.04 aun tiene algunos errores(bugs)
<jesuselifelet> al hablar de estable hablo de que por ejemplo ubuntu 10.10 viene del debian estable
<jesuselifelet> ;)
<mimecar> jesuselifelet: no me parece
<mimecar> ubuntu siempre usa la rama inestable de Debian
<jesuselifelet> pero si uno deja que madure no pasa nada y se mantiene sin errores
<jesuselifelet> solo es paciencia
<mimecar> la 10.04 es más estable..
<mimecar> si le van los juegos lentos es por la aceleración 3D
<jesuselifelet> no siempre se basa en la rama inestable
<mimecar> socratesxd: ¿has activado los efectos de kde?
<jesuselifelet> es verdad tambien lo de los   3D
<mimecar> cuando se publica una versión de ubuntu, los programas son recientes
<socratesxd> porque es en ubuntu y todos sus derivados
<socratesxd> alguno puede ayudarme
<socratesxd> en debian (que estuve probando hace poco) no ocurre esto
<socratesxd> de hecho, me iba bien
<socratesxd> nada de que quejarme
<mimecar> dentro de 1 minuto podrás hablar
<mimecar> otra vez no pegues el texto
<jesuselifelet> socratesxd es por lo que dije hace rato
<mimecar> socratesxd: ¿que tarjeta gráfica usas?
<socratesxd> es porque ubuntu 11.04 es inestable?
<socratesxd> pero si yo usaba la rama sid de debian
<socratesxd> debian unstable/sid/testing
<socratesxd> es lo mismo... ¬¬
<jesuselifelet> no no hablo de que sea inestable
<lopez> nadie tiene idea de como poner el sonido a tvtime?  o que lo reconozca
<jesuselifelet> nunca dije eso
<mimecar> ubuntu 11.03 NO es inestable
<mimecar> 11.04
<jesuselifelet> socratesxd,  hable de madures
<mimecar> lopez: no
<mimecar> socratesxd: ¿que tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<jesuselifelet> socratesxd, te lo dice un loco que se a metido en los alfas mas tiernos de los S.O
<jesuselifelet> :D
<socratesxd> jeje
<socratesxd> mi tarjeta grafica es integrada
<socratesxd> es una verguenza,...
<mimecar> y el modelo es...?
<socratesxd> un disparate
<socratesxd> S3 ProSavage DDR
<lopez> 3 semanas logrando levantar la capturadora para no poder escuchar nada, para colmo en la facultad no exigen autodesk
<socratesxd> ni siquiera soporta compiz
<socratesxd> pero si composite :D
<lopez> candidato a volar chubuntu
<mimecar> socratesxd: ¿cuanta memoria tiene esa tarjeta?
<socratesxd> 32mb
<socratesxd> pero jugaba con eso
<mimecar> socratesxd: con eso no esperes mucha aceleración
<mimecar> ¿has desactivado los efectos de kde?
<socratesxd> bueno, pero yo jugaba con eso
<socratesxd> a unreal tournament
<socratesxd> mimecar: no tengo kde
<jesuselifelet> socratesxd,  usas KDE?
<socratesxd> no
<mimecar> ¿que entorno usas?
<socratesxd> lxde
<jesuselifelet> usas uno livianito
<socratesxd> pero no creo que eso tenga que ver
<socratesxd> seeh
<jesuselifelet> y dices que probaste con debian sid?
<mimecar> el entorno si que influye en el rendimiento
<socratesxd> liviano... pero lo tunee y esta chulo
<socratesxd> bueno, si... dure un tiempo con debian
<socratesxd> sid
<socratesxd> y ahi la cosa iba bien
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<jesuselifelet> con que entorno en debian?
<socratesxd> y con la estable
<socratesxd> con xfce
<jesuselifelet> veo que todos tuneamos el escritorio yo hago lo mismo :D
<socratesxd> vamos, debe haber un paquete o algo que deba instalar/eliminar
<socratesxd> o alguna configuracion que deba hacer
<mimecar> para esa tarjeta solo tienes un tipo de driver
<socratesxd> sip los libres
<jesuselifelet> socratesxd, pero si lo actualizas constantemente como dice mimecar?
<mimecar> ¿tienes el xorg s3 instalado?
<socratesxd> si, el xorg esta instalado
<socratesxd> xorg-s3
<socratesxd> como sea... ahora mismo no me acuerdo el nombre del paquete
<socratesxd> y el sistema esta en constante actualizacion
<socratesxd> ahora mismo no hay actualizaciones disponibles para instalar
<jesuselifelet> xfce de ubuntu
<jesuselifelet> aunque mira
<mimecar> tienes bien configurado la aceleración del juego?
<socratesxd> no creo que deba configurar algo
<socratesxd> en debian no tenia que configurarlo
<mimecar> configuarlo en el juego
<mimecar> configurarlo
<socratesxd> por dios, unreal tournament solo pide 8mb de video
<jesuselifelet> yo cuando queria sacar los efectos con kde de compis solo pude hacerlo bien cuando ya estaba madurito todo
<socratesxd> y son todos los juegos, no solo ese
<mimecar> socratesxd: lo has configurado si o no
<socratesxd> no...
<socratesxd> pero esta lentisimo
<mimecar> revisa las opciones de configuración
<socratesxd> incluso el menu
<uBOTu-fr> uBOTu-fr: Je suis désolé Dave, je ne peux faire cela.
<socratesxd> es incomodo andar en eso
<mimecar> entonces no hagas nada
<socratesxd> e incluso juegos como teeworlds me van lento
<socratesxd> teeworlds!
<socratesxd> por dios! eso es 2-D
<jesuselifelet> socratesxd, yo opino que te vayas a un ubuntu 10.10 o 10.04
<mimecar> 2D que usa la tarjeta aceleradora
<socratesxd> see
<socratesxd> 10.04
<socratesxd> es el mejor ubuntu que he usado
<jesuselifelet> socratesxd, 10.10
<jesuselifelet> :D
<socratesxd> no he usado 10.10 -_-
<socratesxd> mejor vuelvo a debian
<socratesxd> ubuntu es buenisimo... pero no en mi maquina
<jesuselifelet> socratesxd, es casi lo mismo te lo dice alguien que andubo por ahi
<jesuselifelet> si es bueno solo madurito
<jesuselifelet> asi como la fruta
<jesuselifelet> ;)
<socratesxd> bueno, pero ahi lo configuro como yo quiero
<socratesxd> y los juegos van rapido
<socratesxd> bueno, gracias...
<socratesxd> cuando me compre otra pc le pongo ubuntu
<jesuselifelet> socratesxd, suerte
<socratesxd> de hecho, este inconveniente es el unico que tengo con este sistema
<jesuselifelet> socratesxd, es por lo mismo mira la mayoria ve que apenas sale un ubuntu y rapido lo pone en su pc o como yo que sale un alfa y le hecho mano
<jesuselifelet> me gana la curiosidad
<jesuselifelet> y eso es en todos los s.o
<socratesxd> bueno, pero esto salio en abril
<jesuselifelet> asta en los de los moviles
<socratesxd> practicamente en mayo
<jesuselifelet> si pero aun asi esta tiernon
<jesuselifelet> osea cuando vas a trabajar en serio si ahi que usar opciones maduras
<jesuselifelet> cuando no psss
<jesuselifelet> un bug o dos
<jesuselifelet> que veas al mes se repara y ahi te la llevas
<socratesxd> y es agosto
<socratesxd> deberian de haber reparado la mayoria de los bugs
<mimecar> socratesxd: ¿que bugs esncuentras?
<socratesxd> bueno, por ejemplo este
<socratesxd> los juegos van lento con la prosavage
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si ese bug está reportado?
<socratesxd> no... :P
<mimecar> si no está reportado no se puede arreglar
<mimecar> ya sabes lo que puedes hacer
<jesuselifelet> si el problema es saber cual es el bug
<socratesxd> bah, esta tarjeta de video es sh*t
<mimecar> jesuselifelet: el problema es no repotar un bug
<mimecar> y esperar que se arregle solo
<jesuselifelet> si es un problema pero que va a reportar si no saber cual es el bug exacto
<socratesxd> me compro una nvidia y problema resuelto
<mimecar> tu reportas un fallo en xorg con una tarjeta
<mimecar> y lo que se hace para salga el fallo
<jesuselifelet> yo vi la otra vez un problema en el dolphin vi por donde hiba lo reporte a los 5 dias lo repararon :D
<socratesxd> es demasiado troleo no reportarlo
<socratesxd> tienen razon, voy a reportarlo!
<socratesxd> pero como?
<mimecar> !bug
<kubot> ¿Quieres reportar un bug? Leé https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | Usa comando « ubuntu-bug <nombre del paquete> » para crear un reporte, de no ser posible reporta directamente en launchpad http://bugs.ubuntu.com/.
<socratesxd> ...ubuntu-bug...
<onicev> Hola
<socratesxd> pero no se...
<onicev> ¿Alguien puede recomendarme un programa para descargar videos de youtube?
<socratesxd> realmente que paquete esta fallando
<socratesxd> usa google, onicev
<mimecar> socratesxd: xorg
<socratesxd> hay muchos para ubuntu
<mimecar> onicev: download helper en firefox
<onicev> Hasta ahora utilizaba sin problemas Youtube-dl, pero no se que pasa que no me deja descargar ultimamente
<socratesxd> yo usaba ese :D
<socratesxd> bueno, pero es xorg o el driver?
<onicev> Socrates, eso ya lo he hecho. Si entro a preguntar es por que vosotros seguramente teneis mas experiencia que yo y conoceis mas programas ya suficientemente comprobados y fiables.
<jesuselifelet> ahi una pagina para descargar videos del youtube no la recuerdo por que el downlad helper luego ponia lento el navegador a menos que casi no tengas complementos
<jesuselifelet> ahora ando dando suluciones si no mas vine por una pregunta :D
<onicev> ¿Y que pasa con el Youtube-dl? Me ha ido muy bien hasta ahora. Pero desde hace un par de dias... falla bastante.
<jesuselifelet> onicev, por que falla?
<jesuselifelet> que hace?
<socratesxd> yo creo que esta atube catcher
<socratesxd> yo creo... compruebalo por ti mismo
<jesuselifelet> andale si es verdad
<onicev> Pues porque me da error y no me baja lo que le pido.
<mimecar> socratesxd: busca primero si está reportado
<onicev> Voy a hacer una prueba y os pongo el error.
<mimecar> onicev: prueba con download helper
<socratesxd> mira la cosa es que puede ser xserver-xorg-video-s3 o xorg
<socratesxd> y no se cual es?
<socratesxd> como puedo verificar si ya esta reportado?
<jesuselifelet> onicev,  desintala e instala el  Youtube-dl
<mimecar> socratesxd: www.google.es , modelo de tarjeta, xorg
<mimecar> video-s3 primero
<jesuselifelet> socratesxd, dices que va lento ya viste los procesos si no tienes alguno que este pesado?
<onicev> Muchas gracias por el consejo jesuslifelet, pero no se como se desinstala. Hay cosas de Ubuntu que no tengo mucha idea de como se realizan todavía.
<socratesxd> con lxde?
<socratesxd> no
<mimecar> onicev: abre el centro de software y lo desinstalas
<socratesxd> o haces: apt-get purge youtube-dl
<jesuselifelet> onice apt-get remove youtube-dl
<jesuselifelet> y tambien haces lo que te dijo socratesxd
<jesuselifelet> apt-get purge youtube-dl
<jesuselifelet> despues haces apt-get install youtube-dl
<onicev> No me deja hacer ni el "purge" ni el "remove".
<socratesxd> debe ser con sudo
<onicev> Me dice que no se puede abrir el fichero de bloqueo
<jesuselifelet> sudo
<onicev> vaaaaale
<socratesxd> sudo apt-get purge youtube-dl
<mimecar> con lo sencillo que es usar las herramientas que da ubuntu
<jesuselifelet> sudo apt-get remove youtube-dl
<jesuselifelet> mimecar, si pero ahi que aprender de las dos ;)
<jesuselifelet> todos asi empezamos bueno yo soy bien novatoide
<jesuselifelet> :D
<onicev> Ya, pero eso cuando se controla y domina al menos un poco este sistema operativo
<onicev> Que no es mi caso.
<mimecar> primero aprendes con las herramientas gráficas
<onicev> Bueno. Ya está eliminado
<onicev> Ahora voy a buscarlo en google para ver como se instala.
<jesuselifelet> onicev
<mimecar> onicev: download helper ?
<jesuselifelet> sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<jesuselifelet> creo se fue regreso por que ahi una actualizacion que me pide reinicio
<onicev> Mimecar, he instalado el download helper, pero no se donde está el icono que lanza el programa. He seguido las instrucciones que da la pagina del programa pero a mi no me aparece nada en la barra de herramientas donde deberia aparecer.
<mimecar> onicev: es una extensión de firefox
<onicev> Acabo de verlo jesuslifelet. Gracias por el apunte.
<socratesxd> oye, no se como reportar el bug
<socratesxd> de veras no se que es lo que falla
<onicev> Ya mimecar, pero pese a haber utilizado firefox como navegador desde hace mucho tiempo apenas conozco extensiones del programa y mucho menos como se utilizan en linux
<socratesxd> porque ni siquiera pone un log de fallo
<mimecar> onicev: abre firefox
<mimecar> cuanto tengas un vídeo, mira el botón que aparece en la barra de direcciones
<mimecar> descarga
<onicev> abierto
<socratesxd> onicev, se usan igual que en cualquier otro SO donde lo utilices
<mimecar> onicev: el icono tiene tres circulos, amarillo, azul y rojo
<onicev> Socrates, quiero pensar que es asi. En Win no me pierdo, pero aquí si que me pierdo. Los cambios es lo que llevan.
<mimecar> onicev: dentro de firefox no tienes cambios
<mimecar> solo la opción de preferencias que está en otro menú
<onicev> Si el icono lo conozco que lo acabo de ver en la pantalla de instalación. Lo que pasa es que no lo veo donde deberia estar y que indica la pagina oficial del mismo
<jesuselifelet> ya regrese
<jesuselifelet> :)
<mimecar> onicev: has instalado downloadhelper ?
<onicev> Ahora lo he encontrado
<socratesxd> alguno aqui sabe hacer ascii art?
<jesuselifelet> socratesxd, esas ya son palabras mayores
<onicev> Sigue sin funcionar el Youtube-dl aunque lo he reinstalado
<onicev> ERROR: no fmt_url_map or conn information found in video info
<jesuselifelet> onicev, voy a ver ese error
<onicev> A ver si alguno de vosotros tiene el mismo problema. Os pongo lo que quiero bajar de youtube:
<onicev> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLhraQaCLx0&feature=related
<redenzion> saludos
<mimecar> onicev: usa la extensión de firefox
<redenzion> saludos mimecar
<onicev> Lo que me interesa es la banda sonora de Local Hero "Going Home" de Mark Knopfler
<onicev> Mimecar, es lo que estoy intentando. Pero de momento no se como se utiliza
<mimecar> al lado del título del vídeo tienes el icono
<onicev> si que se ha puesto su icono a dar vueltas sobre si mismo. Pero dudo que eso sea suficiente como para bajar albo
<mimecar> pulsas, descargar
<onicev> algo
<socratesxd> yo quiero convertir una imagen en ascii
<socratesxd> es una imagen simple
<mimecar> socratesxd: en google tienes la forma de hacer imágenes ascii
<onicev> y ahora sin mas se ha desactivado el icono.
<onicev> la m que lo p
<redenzion> sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/webcam-server
<redenzion> al intentar dar permiso dice ke no se encuentra el archivo revice y si esta ayuda
<fzeta> saludos!!
<mimecar> redenzion: usas el autocompletado al poner el nombre?
<redenzion> como asi?
<mimecar> parte del nombre + tabulador
<redenzion> mm no un ejemplo porfa
<fzeta> el "tab" redenzion
<redenzion> ahh ok
<mimecar> onicev: con cargar la página, das al botón de la extensión en la barra
<mimecar> descargar
<mimecar> no tiene más complicación
<onicev> Ya. No tiene complicación para el que sabe.
<redenzion> sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/webcam-server
<mimecar> onicev: lo acabo de hacer
<onicev> De momento me voy a leer las instrucciones de la pagina
<onicev> del programa
<mimecar> cargas el vídeo, en el botón de download helper de la barra de herramientas
<onicev> De todas maneras muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda
<mimecar> pulsas y te sale para descargar el archivo flv
<jesus_> hola
<jesuselifelet> onicev mira es un error del programa ahi que aplicar un parche estoy en eso
<onicev> Si tengo no soy capaz de descargar el archivo... volvere. De momento me voy a leer las instrucciones.
<onicev> Un saludo
<onicev> bye
<mimecar> onicev: el icono de la extensión se mueve al cargar la página?
<jesuselifelet> adios
<onicev> se mueve cuando quiere
<onicev> a veces gira y otras está inactivo, pero no se de que depende
<mimecar> ... cargas la página y se mueve?
<onicev> ahora mismo está inactivo
<mimecar> ¿que versión de firefox estas usando?
<jesus_> alguien ha tenido y ha solucionado el problema del adaptadr wifi de red belki f7d4101 v1 N+N 300
<onicev> Ufff! ya son muchas preguntas seguidas.
<onicev> Ni idea de la version de firefox. Supongo que será la última
<onicev> por que se actualiza cuando quiere.
<socratesxd> sigan haciendo lo que hacen
<socratesxd> todos los usuarios de ubuntu estan agradecidos
<onicev> la 5.0
<socratesxd> muchisimas gracias a todos
<mimecar> onicev: no se que fallo tienes
<mimecar> he probado ahora la descarga y me funciona
<onicev> he cambiado de video, poniendo otro al azar y si se mueve el icono
<jesus_> abrelo con la terminal y pega lo que te salga
<onicev> Vale, creo que he pillado como va mas o menos
<onicev> Al entrar se mueve solo y es cuando se puede descargar
<onicev> Bueno, lo dicho, me voy a leer el manual a ver si saco algo en claro, y como último recurso, lo pongo como reproducción y lo grabo en otro sitio.
<onicev> Un saludo
<onicev> Y gracias a todos por vuestra paciencia
<onicev> Bye
<redenzion> ayuda con asignacion de servivio porfa
<redenzion> no me funka
<redenzion> sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/webcam-server
<mimecar> ¿existe ese archivo?
<redenzion> no se si estara mal escrito
<redenzion> si man lo revice
<mimecar> ¿estas seguro? el sistema dice que no está
<jesuselifelet> onice ya encontre la solucion
<jesuselifelet> ya se fue :(
<jesuselifelet> ;(
<jesuselifelet> bueno al menos aprendi algo nuevo
<jesuselifelet> :)
<redenzion> claro dice ke no  esta el directorio
<redenzion> osea dice ke no existe
<mimecar> redenzion: entra en ese directorio y usa ls
<mimecar> tiene que aparecer
<redenzion> pero revice manualmente y si
<redenzion> revice y esta
<mimecar> entra en el directorio
<mimecar> sudo chmod +x archivo
<mimecar> por curiosidad, el nombre del archivo coincide en mayúsculas y minúsculas?
<jesuselifelet> y baje el video y esta bonita la musica por cierto en fin
<redenzion> si coinside
<mimecar> entra en el directorio y modifica los permisos
<redenzion> ok
<redenzion> se agradece mimecar problema solucionado
<redenzion> era error mio
<lopez> eh probado casi todos los tutoriales que salen en google y con ninguno pude hacer funcionar el sonido en tvtime de miencore enltv-fm
<Rajon9Rondo> Hola puede ayudarme alguien?
<Rajon9Rondo> Por favor.
<wicope> Rajon9Rondo: hola
<cousteau> Rajon9Rondo, formula la pregunta
<cousteau> y si alguien sabe la respuesta (y está despierto) la dirá
<Rajon9Rondo> ok
<Rajon9Rondo> necesito cambiar la IP publica. se que apagando el router se cambia pero necesito algo que lo haga automaticamente
<mimecar> Rajon9Rondo: no puedes
<mimecar> tienes que apagar el router y esperar que tengas una nueva
<Rajon9Rondo> vaya
<jesuselifelet> Rajon9Rondo, tu quieres cambiar tu ip desde tu pc?
<Rajon9Rondo> si
<jesuselifelet> Rajon9Rondo, el problema es el modelo del modem ese modelo lo pones el youtube
<jesuselifelet> ahi te saldra como
<jesuselifelet> despues de que tengas los pasos usas jdownloader
<jesuselifelet> ahi un scrip ahi para que despues sea automatico el proceso
<mimecar> eso no te cambia la IP pública
<jesuselifelet> yo asi lo cambio mimecar
<jesuselifelet> solo que cuesta
<mimecar> la IP te la da el proveedor
<jesuselifelet> yo si la cambio
<jesuselifelet> es mas asta un proxy tengo ahi :D
<mimecar> sin modificar el router?
<jesuselifelet> logico modifico el router
<jesuselifelet> le meto mano
<jesuselifelet> no es facil
<jesuselifelet> aunque tampoco es imposible
<jesuselifelet> si no para ver las peliculas online
<jesuselifelet> ahi unas buenas de 1950
<jesuselifelet> :D
<jesuselifelet> no no es cierto es broma no me hagan caso de cambiar ip para ver pelis pero si se puede
<lopez> logré mi encore enltv-fm y se ve perfectamente pero no tengo audio, directamente no se escucha nada y cuando subo el vo
<Rajon9Rondo> entonces no me queda otra que reiniciar el router
<jesuselifelet> Rajon9Rondo, ya hiciste lo que te dije?
<jesuselifelet> lopez, para que es enltv-fm?
<Rajon9Rondo> esque no entiendo
<Rajon9Rondo> pongo en youtube el modelo?
<jesuselifelet> si
<Rajon9Rondo> no sale nada
<jesuselifelet> que modelo es?
<Rajon9Rondo> solo como abrir los puertos
<Rajon9Rondo> router inalambrico xavi 7968
<jesuselifelet> mira ahi muchas opciones en youtube ya vi
<jesuselifelet> Rajon9Rondo, me lees?
<Rajon9Rondo> si
<jesuselifelet> mira te dare una idea este es un router de otro modelo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtLP4ZuH7jI
<lopez> jesuselifelet,  es mi capturadora de tv encore
<jesuselifelet> mira como se cambia en eeste modelo
<jesuselifelet> lopez, pero tienes la tarjeta ya instalada?
<lopez> si se ve perfectamente desde tvtime pero no tira sonido jesuselifelet
<jesuselifelet> lopez ya le metiste mano a tu audio
<jesuselifelet> usas gnome?
<lopez> poco y nada no se donde meter mano si uso gnome
<jesuselifelet> Rajon9Rondo, mira este es otro sistema para cambiar pero como te digo cada modem es diferente http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ml9YVF-5Wao&feature=related
<jesuselifelet> a lo mejor te avientas algun tuto en ingles
<jesuselifelet> asi me paso ami :D
<Rajon9Rondo> ok
<Rajon9Rondo> gracias
<Rajon9Rondo> voy a probar
<Rajon9Rondo> adios
<jesuselifelet> Rajon9Rondo, suerte
<jesuselifelet> Rajon9Rondo, mira no es facil creme yo me desvele unas dos noches
<jesuselifelet> pero si se puede
<jesuselifelet> suerte
<jesuselifelet> lopez, es que ya no me acuerdo como se manipula el audio en gnome
<jesuselifelet> lopez, pero las demas aplicaciones si las escuchas?
<lopez> si si sin ningún problema, creo que es problema de los controladores de la placa por que al subir el volumen desde tvtime no hace nada queda en cero
<jesuselifelet> lopez, es un problema de configuracion y creo que tambien te tocara leer tutoriales en ingles
<lopez> si debe ser, pero que tutorial seguir de todos los que hay
<jesuselifelet> lopez, como son programas poco usados cuesta un poco configurarlos ya me a pasado
<jesuselifelet> lopez,  no te voy a decir oye google o algo asi si no que lo pruebes el programa y despues uses el traductor de google mi ingles es malo
<lopez> lo raro es que hace unos meses lo pude usar sin problemas, ahora al reinstalar el sistema me esta secando la cabeza
<jesuselifelet> a ok...
<jesuselifelet> a ver
<jesuselifelet> ya lo habias instalado y escuchado por lo que veo
<jesuselifelet> y lo desinstalaste?
<lopez> no no, tuve que hacer un cambio de disco y al instalarlo (nuevo) en el disco que estoy usando primero que me trajo problemas en la compilación no la detectaba hasta que hace un rato logré levantarla pero sin audio
<jesuselifelet> a ok...
<jesuselifelet> el programa lo compilaste lopez?
<lopez> que programa a los controladores ?
<jesuselifelet> no no es que si compilaste el progra que me dices ahi que desintalarlo y volver a compilarlo
<jesuselifelet> por que a lo mejor se paso algo
<jesuselifelet> eso llega  a pasar
<jesuselifelet> y lo que se te paso fue con el audio
<jesuselifelet> asi pasa con otro programas
<lopez> al terminar de compilar dio un error, pero como levanto el video no le di bola
<jesuselifelet> si si eso es
<lopez> como elimino lo último compilado ?
<jesuselifelet> bueno desintalandolo
<jesuselifelet> sudo apt-get purge (nombre del programa)
<lopez> lo que compile es el v4l-DVD
<jesuselifelet> que programa te dio error al compilar?
<lopez> ese
<lopez> al hacer make en esta carpeta cd v4l-dvb
<jesuselifelet> ese es parte del programa que no tiene audio?
<jesuselifelet> lopez,  es parte del enltv-fm?
<lopez> ese es el driver que uso para la placa encore enltv-fm
<jesuselifelet> a ok....
<jesuselifelet> bueno tienes que purgarlo y volverlo a compilar
<jesuselifelet> osea tienes que desintalarlo
<jesuselifelet> no te tiene que dar error si no no vas a tener audio
<lopez> como desinstalo lo compilado ?
<jesuselifelet> eso me paso con otro program me llamaron regreso en 15 voy a comer :D
<jesuselifelet> no tardo
<jesuselifelet> lopez, sudo apt-get purge enltv-fm?
<jesuselifelet> sudo apt-get purge v4l-DVD
<jesuselifelet> perdon
<jesuselifelet> regreso
<jesuselifelet> regreso
<Infernet> lopez: que version de ubuntu tenes?
<lopez> Infernet, 10.04
<Infernet> lopez: este link te puede ayudar http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/6840266/configurar-placa-ENLTV-fm-en-ubuntu-10_4.html
<Infernet> lopez: "si no tienen sonido revisen si esta bien la configuracion de entrada de linea en el panel de control"
<jose> buenas noches. alguien me podria decir o dar la direccion de una pg. q explique como instalar ubuntu en un laptop desde USB???? GRACIAS
<mimecar> pasa la iso con unetbootin
<mimecar> e inicia el sistema con el usb
<victor_> alguien sabe cómo se llaman estos iconos¿? http://e17-stuff.org/content/show.php/Japanuma+GTK+port+of+E17+Japan2007?content=143369
<jose> ok gracias mimecar
<jose> ahora buscare como usarlo jeje
<jesuselifelet> ya regrese
<jesuselifelet> lopez?
<jesuselifelet> creo ya se fue
<jesuselifelet> bueno ya me voy :)
<jesuselifelet> pasen una buen dia noche :D
<jesuselifelet> yo me voy
<fzeta> res
<Devils> como puedo abrir un archivo .jar ?
<mimecar> abrir el jar o ejecutar el jar ?
<Devils> ya lo ejecute
<mimecar> ¿quieres abrir el archivo comprimido?
<Devils> es un programa
<Devils> mimecar
<Devils> mimecar,  como miro y cierro puertos abiertos en mi equipo?
<mimecar> usa un cortafuegos y cierra todos los puertos que no uses
<Devils> cual cortafuegos me recomiendas?
<Crashbit> Devils: linux trae iptables como cortafuegos
<mimecar> solo tienes iptables
<Crashbit> Devils: hay programas para administrarlo, pero no son nada mas
<Devils> eso quiero administrar uno que esta en uso
<mimecar> ubuntu por defecto no activa el cortafuegos
<Devils> tengo un cortafuegos pero esta desactivado así que ese puerto que esta en uso lo esta bloqueando algun otro programa
<Devils> no sera eso?
<mimecar> si el cortafuegos está desactivado, no estas bloqueando nada
<Devils> con que programa puedo mirar los puertos que estén en uso
<Devils> mira
<dabor> Devils, podrias usar netstat para ver quien usa ese puerto
<mimecar> gufw o firestarter
<mimecar> para configurarlo
<Devils> ok gracias
<mimecar> si no instalas cosas raras, no deberías preocuparte
<mimecar> los repositorios de ubuntu están controlados
<Devils> el primero ya lo tengo instalado mimecar
<dabor> Devils, sudo netstat -putall
<Devils> dabor ok
<Novato_Debian> hola
<dabor> Devils, hay otras formas de usarlo depende lo que quieras ver (man netstat)
<Novato_Debian> alguien alli?
<Novato_Debian> gente les hago una consuulta
<Novato_Debian> puedo?
<CrOnOs2000> solo pregunta si alguien sabe te respondera
<Novato_Debian> tengo el inconveniente con ndiswrapper de que cuando hago modprobe ndiswrapper me dice que el modulo no existe
<mimecar> Novato_Debian: ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Novato_Debian> uso debian
<Novato_Debian> }:S
<Novato_Debian> :S
<Novato_Debian> 60
<Novato_Debian> 6.0
<mimecar> comprueba que tienes instalado ndiswrapper
<mimecar> te podrán ayudar mejor en el canal de debian
<mimecar>  /join #debian-es
<mimecar> con eso entrarás
<Devils> novato_debian: whereis ndiswrapper
<Devils> desde el terminal
<Devils> eso te mostrara el directorio donde esta instalado para que compruebes lo que te dice mimecar de ver si lo tienes instalado
<mimecar> Novato_Debian: si quieres seguir en este canal, las dudas de Debian tienes que hacerlas en el canal de offtopic
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<xangua> Novato_Debian: mejor usa ubuntu :D
<Devils> si xD
<Devils> usa ubuntu
<Novato_Debian> jajaja
<Novato_Debian> ubuntu miy bulnerable
<Novato_Debian> muy inestable
<Novato_Debian> soy una persona mayor
<mimecar1> Novato_Debian: no más estable que una debian sid
<xangua> y por eso vienes a pedir ayuda en ubuntu...
<Novato_Debian> no, mi tema es que tengo un hw de mierda
<carlos> hola
<Novato_Debian> hola
<carlos> tengo que hacer una pregunta que no es sobre ubuntu, sino sobre whatsapp
<carlos> ¿puedo hacerla?
<mimecar1> carlos: en el canal de offtopic
<carlos> cuál es?
<mimecar1> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<carlos> gracias :-)
<CrOnOs2000> a alguien le ha pasado que una memoria usb truene el gparted? en mi caso una kingston datatraveler 100 G2
<mimecar> truene?
<CrOnOs2000> mmm produzca un fallo al correrlo, la memoria se monta bien pero al tenerla conectada y correr gparted produce un error y se cierra
<mimecar> la desmontas antes de usar gparted verdad?
<CrOnOs2000> si
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<CrOnOs2000> 10.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<CrOnOs2000> las de seguridad si
<mimecar> ¿las normales no?
<CrOnOs2000> no esas no, pero son de samba y otras cosas que no me interesan todo lo que es del sistema si lo actualizo
<Guest38543> Alguien sabe por que aunque borre las cookies y el historial en firefox no se borran los campos de texto como en facebook hotmail etc ?
<Guest38543> Existe algún mecanismo para lograrlo ? por que no mas no puedo.
<xangua> si, borra las contraseñas
<mimecar> CrOnOs2000: ¿que error te da?
<CrOnOs2000> un segundo y te digo
<Guest38543> xangua, si en efecto borra las contraseñas pero no el historial de correos que entrar ! como puedo borrar tambien esos correos ?
<Guest38543> join #ubuntu
<Guest38543> fuck
<mimecar> si activas todas las opciones de borrado no tienen que aparecer
<Guest38543> haha
<xangua> Guest38543: aaah....borra los correos¿
<xangua> .....
<Guest38543> si borra el historial cookies etc pero no los correos de los textbox
<Guest38543> me explico ?
<mimecar> ¿borras también las cookies de flash?
<Guest38543> ya vi el problema solucionado !
<Guest38543> Gracias !
<Guest38543> Es que la configuracion por defecto de firefox en ubunto borra todo menos el historial de los campos de texto
<mimecar> ok
<Guest38543> Solo hay que mover esa opción y listo !
<d4em0n> clear
<d4em0n> ls
<d4em0n> up's
<CrOnOs2000> mimecar, http://pastebin.com/VHWKJYQB
<mimecar> no se me ocurre en estos momentos la causa del fallo
<mimecar> pero el assert de la línea 18 dice que se ha pasado algún limite
<CrOnOs2000> si es curioso, no que sea un problema para mi de momento pero es raro
<mimecar> ¿tienes actualizado gparted?
<CrOnOs2000> deberia, reviso que version tengo
<CrOnOs2000> mmm ya veo que no esta actualizado tengo el 0.5.1 y van en el 0.9.0
<mimecar> te has saltado un par de versiones"
<mimecar> seguramente al actualizar desaparecerá el fallo
<mimecar> yo lo dejo por hoy
<CrOnOs2000> supongo que tendre que activar las actualizaciones no publicadas
<mimecar> buenas noches
<mimecar> NO
<mimecar> pon solo las actualizaciones que están publicadas
<mimecar> las que están en pruebas no
<CrOnOs2000> las tengo y gparted no requiere actualizacion segun ubuntu
<mimecar> entonces para la 10.04 estas usando la última versión
<jjsalazar> hola
<jjsalazar> buenas
<CrOnOs2000> supongo pero es raro ya que se supone que es la LTS igual revisare
<jjsalazar> alguien me puede ayudar ?
<omikron4> jjsalazar: esto es soporte
<jjsalazar> no puedo usar liferea, el lector de noticias
<jjsalazar> por alguna extraña razon cuando esta abriendo, no termina de hacerlo yse cierra, ya probe quitar el programa y borrar su configuracion, lo volvi a instalar pero nada
<omikron4> jjsalazar: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/131900 mira a ver si te sirve
<jjsalazar> gracias, pero lo acabo de probar y no pasa lo mismo, no puedo hacer eso porq no aparece
<jjsalazar> hey
<jjsalazar> como hago en ubuntu para ejecutar un programa por consola ?
<d43m0n> jjsalazar, que programa quieres ejecutar ?
<d43m0n> jjsalazar, ya lo instalaste ?
<jjsalazar> si
<jjsalazar> lo instale
<jjsalazar> quiero ejecutar liferea
<jjsalazar> un lector de rss
<jjsalazar> como seria el comando por terminal ?
<d43m0n> jjsalazar, no lo creo es un screenlet ?
<jjsalazar> what ?
<d43m0n> si es un programa seria ./programa......
<Infernet> jjsalazar: liferea
<jjsalazar> ok
<jjsalazar> gracias Xd
<d43m0n> yw
<jjsalazar> tengo rato q no me metia con el terminal, y se me han ido olvidando cosas
<jmanuel_cool> saludando a todos los vagos y sin oficio del IRC
<jjsalazar> ok
<jjsalazar> saludos igual
<jjsalazar> ok, ya ejecute liferea por terminal y me sale esto
<jjsalazar> ** (liferea:10328): WARNING **: No se pudo encontrar la imagen: available.png
<jjsalazar> (liferea:10328): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_get_n_channels: assertion `GDK_IS_PIXBUF (pixbuf)' failed
<jjsalazar> Violación de segmento
<jjsalazar> (liferea:10328): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_get_height: assertion `GDK_IS_PIXBUF (pixbuf)' failed
<jmanuel_cool> jjsalazar, ¿violaste el segmento?
<jjsalazar> no se
<Infernet> jjsalazar: http://www.glatelier.org/2011/05/instalando-liferea-1-6-en-linux/
<Infernet> jjsalazar: "Desde hace un tiempo ya que no se actualizaba esta aplicación"
<jjsalazar> ok
<jjsalazar> pero, esa version es inestable
<jjsalazar> no hay problema ?
<Infernet> jjsalazar: claro q lo hay, por eso mismo te recalco q es una aplicacion q ya no tiene soporte alguno
<Infernet> jjsalazar: segun lo q dice ahi...
<jjsalazar> mmmm
<jjsalazar> ok
<jjsalazar> q lector me recomiendan entonces ?
<Infernet> jjsalazar: http://www.ubuntips.com.ar/2011/01/05/naufrago-0-3-lector-rss/
<jjsalazar> me sale un error en terminal
<jjsalazar> W: Error de GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 88DB8FC6C190F85D
<jjsalazar> por cierto, gracias por la recomendacion, instalando..............
<jjsalazar> me pueden ayudar con ese error q me dio a lo ultimo ?
<Infernet> jjsalazar: ese error se origina en base a q accion?
<jjsalazar> actualizar repos
<jjsalazar> por cierto, lo de actualizar liferea no sirvio, voy a probar con el q me recomendaron
<Infernet> jjsalazar: si estas intentando actualizar y te devuelve ese error lo mas probable es q necesites actualizar esa llave
<jjsalazar> ok
<jjsalazar> como se hace ?
<Infernet> jjsalazar: llendo al sitio de la aplicacion y actualizarlo
<jmanuel_cool> jjsalazar, el error de las llaves GPG no es crítico, sólo molesto
<jjsalazar> si, lo se
<jjsalazar> ya estoy en el sitio
<jjsalazar> como consigo la llave ?
<jjsalazar> cuando dije q estaba en el sitio me refiero, supongo yo q es este el sitio  http://ppa.launchpad.net
<jjsalazar> hay debo buscar la llave ?
<jjsalazar> como la consigo ?
<jmanuel_cool> jjsalazar, la llave es: 88DB8FC6C190F85D pero debes ejecutar un comando para instalarla
#ubuntu-es 2011-08-10
<jjsalazar> por favor dime cual es, yo creo q con eso no molesto mas
<jmanuel_cool> jjsalazar, mira esto: http://www.masio.com.mx/como-corregir-el-error-de-no_pubkey-en-ubuntu
<jjsalazar> ok gracias, horita la pruebo, estoy instalando el lector q me recomendaron
<jjsalazar> Conflictos con el paquete instalado «naufrago»
<jjsalazar> no puedo instalar naufrago
<jjsalazar> hay conflictos
<jjsalazar> gracias a todos
<jjsalazar> chao
<jmanuel_cool> hasta luego
<jahdyestroh> saludos
<Electroale27> hola
<jahdyestroh> ke tal
<Electroale27> hola
<energy> cómo hacer que Lubuntu 10.04 actualizado no muestre el Login de usuario, que inicie sesion a penas se enciende?
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<energy> con users-admin es inactiva el flag de "No volver a pedir la contraseña al iniciar sesion" o sea, no lo puedo ni activar ni desactivar, esta en opaco...
<dylan66> hacw click en desbloquear
<energy> a ver..
<energy> es Lubuntu (xfce ó lcde algo asi )no Gnome
<energy> no tiene eso de desbloquear...
<energy> dylan66
<dylan66> ahhhh yo pensaba en gnome
<dylan66> en gnome se llama pantalla de identificacion
<energy> claro pero estoy en lxde
<energy> o lxce algo asi
<energy> Xfce
<energy> asi es
<cousteau> lxde o xfce? decídete
<cousteau> (bueno, si es Lubuntu será lxde)
<energy> lxde
<cousteau> a ver si me acuerdo de cómo se hacía para que lxde iniciase sesión automáticamente
<cousteau> en los archivos /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf y default.conf yo tengo una línea (posiblemente escrita por mí) en la sección [base] que dice   autologin=usuario
<dylan66> lxsession-edit puede ser
<cousteau> (donde "usuario" es el nombre de usuario que inicia auto)
<energy> ahja!
<cousteau> dylan66, nop, eso es para aplicaciones al inicio
<energy> pruebo en unos minutos...
<dylan66> ahh
<cousteau> energy, bueno, cuando yo lo hice no estaba la opción de inicio automático y había que ponerlo a mano; a lo mejor ahora se puede
<energy> ahora está la opcion, pero no me deja... esa opcion esta opaca y no puedo configurarle..
<energy> ahora de paso estoy actualizando con tooodos los repositorios, porque recuerdo que antes,... en otra Lubuntu pude hacer eso...
<dylan66> capaz que lanzandola como root
<energy> pero estaba actualizado hasta el teclado ja!
<energy> no ni ahi...
<energy> yo abro en Lubuntu desde terminal sudo users-admin y no pasa nada tampoco
<energy> la opcion esta en opaco... de adorno...
<cousteau> pues tendrás que editar /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<energy> ok, graaacias!
<energy> reinicio!
<logui> hola como andan?
<logui> tengo una pregunta con respecto a ubuntu hay alguien que me ayude?
<cousteau> hazla
<logui> hola man, en realidad tengo 2 jaja, primero es si realmente altera el kernel instalarle los repositores etc de ubuntu a backtrack?
<logui> y la otra es que queria provar fedeora, que opianan? y q distro usan? grax
<logui> che hay alguien para charlar o solo es para rellenar?
<cousteau> bueno, lo primero, ni idea; en todo caso sería más una pregunta para backtrack... y podrías directamente usar ubuntu en vez de backtrack con repositorios de ubuntu; no conviene mezclar
<logui> si pensaba que no tendria q mesclar aunque ahoa esta bajo ubuntu
<cousteau> y lo segundo, eso sería más bien algo de #ubuntu-es-offtopic, aquí es para hablar de ubuntu en particular
<logui> que distro usas man?
<cousteau> Ubuntu
<logui> has probado otras?
<cousteau> y supongo que la mayoría (pero no todos) aquí usan Ubuntu
<cousteau> logui, la verdad es que no
<logui> ok
<logui> de donde eres man
<logui> ?
<logui> grax
<cousteau> (bueno, alguna vez he probado knoppix y cosas de esas)
<logui> ok
<logui> en contre una web q hace un analisis para ver q ver q distro elegir con n tes de preguntas
<luiferares> yo use puppy linux por curiosidad y como distro de emergencia no esta nada mal
<logui> que distro usas actualmente?
<logui> ahora yo uso bt5 pero prefiero install una más conosida y esa otra en un virtual, no como algo standart
<logui> alguien me hiso un ping?jeje
<luiferares> yo uso ubuntu ahora
<logui> muchos usan esa ahora yo la usaba es buena
<logui> probaste otras?
<luiferares> kubuntu, fedora
<luiferares> isolinux os
<luiferares> pero soy noob
<luiferares> super noob :f
<luiferares> jeje
<logui> ha
<logui> nubuntu alguien la ha probado y saben que susedio con la web?
<luiferares> xubuntu tambien use
<logui> esa creo q no la he probado
<logui> bt ?
<luiferares> resulta ser mas ligera q ubuntu y obviamente mas q kubuntu, pero marcha igual creo yo
<logui> alguien ha probado backtrack?
<luiferares> hay algun problema si actualizo mi sistema y por algun motivo se corta el internet a la mitad?
<logui> si man por lomenos ami creo q una ves con ubuntu se interrumpio la actualizacion y se me jodio
<luiferares> he buscado por todos los foros y creo q nadie hizo la pregunta, ¿hay alguna forma de hacer q se marque todo cuando uno hace click en la barra de direccion? digo con un solo click y no con dos como sucede de forma standar?
<energy> que buena pregunta luiferares me gustaria saber esa respuesta
<logui> si man
<luiferares> es q uno despues de 16 años de usar güindows se acostumbra al click y a escribir :d no al DOS CLICK y escribir :P digo
<logui> boton secundario seleccionar todo
<logui> shift he inicio o fin
<logui> etc
<luiferares> claro, pero n es eficiente, es más eficiente el tirarle un click al buscador de mozilla(morcilla) o a la direccion y empezar a escribir
<energy> luiferares: ubicate por favor!
<luiferares> :O
<energy> volvete a windows si no estais conforme ja!
<luiferares> :o mmmm es solo un comentario por dios... q manera de ser amargos
<luiferares> en fin gracias
<energy> y sino ponte a programar tu tu proppio navegador
<cousteau> si vuelve luiferares le decís que busque en google, que me suena que se podía
<cousteau> o no, que vaya a about:config y cambie browser.urlbar.clickSelectsAll a true
<logui> hablando parese que debian es mejor q fedora
<logui> mejor dicho chateando
<cousteau> !mejor
<kubot> Generalmente no hay una aplicación "mejor" para realizar una determinada tarea, todo depende de tus necesidades y/o gustos.
<logui> hablamos en general man, los fallos, actualizaciones, con deribaciones más amplias q otras distros
<logui> etc
<dylan66_> tu me mandaste un mensaje logui?
<logui> pv no man
<energy> perfecto cousteau
<logui> aunq paresca tonto si hay distros mejores q otras
<logui> hay algunas q son muy robustas y no mucha funcionalidad, otras con un kernel muy tocado etc
<logui> no para armar debates de esto haha
<energy> logui:  una vez intentaba hacer cosas con damnSmallLinux y me era imposible!
<logui> ha jaja
<logui> q distros usas man?
<energy> paso... como debian o ubuntuno hay!... la misma Kubuntu es hermosa, pero... el kernel y los privilegios funcionan algo diferentes... no me cabe!
<logui> jaja
<logui> si
<logui> y actualmente cuales distros usas man?
<energy> me encantaria tener solo y explusivamente KDE pero el resto exactamente como lo es en ubuntu...
<logui> ers de kde no?
<logui> ajaja
<logui> ami me bienen bien kde y gnome
<logui> usas baktrack?
<logui> backtrack
<energy> Kubuntu supuestamente es el ubuntu con KDE pero su estructura de privilegios instalacion de programas y otras vaaarias cosas es tan diferente que da asco a un usuario de costumbre de ubuntu
<logui> pero ubuntu permite cambiar el escritorio man
<logui> si no mal recuerdo
<energy> _aclaro que yo hace ya 10 meses o más que no pruebo un KDE
<logui> ja
<logui> pero dime q distro usas man?
<logui> y si has probado backtrak
<energy> ahora? ubuntu con el compiz a full (en mi compu, porque aca ahora estoy en un Lubuntu en la pieza de mi mamita jajaj)
<energy> backtrat???
<energy> logui: y si has probado backtrak    que onda eso que es?
<energy> voy a mi cuarto...
<ivedci89-desktop> aca estoy soy energy desde mi PC,,,,
<cousteau> nas noches
<Devils> buenas alguien me dice si el link de esta pagina esta funcionando bien http://www.orbit-lab.org ?
<Devils> crosnos2000: le buscas en tu navegador por favor
<CrOnOs2000> parece que no carga
<ludwing> ...
<fosco_> buenas!
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<tRaCk3r> hola
<fosco_> buenas
<erAbuelo> hi
<Benkinooby> hi, i don't speak spanish, but I need some1 who speaks spanish. I want to open the stream from maxima.fm in an external player like vlc, mplayer ,... therefor I need the *.pls files but I can not obtain it. on  http://www.maxima.fm/ click on the right top to start the stream
<Benkinooby> http://www.maxima.fm/ is in spanish so I don't  know where to find the file
<Benkinooby> for now, i play the stream with their webradio, but i requires too many resources :(
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<Lataria> hola
<Lataria> Alguien sabe como se puede saber si un determinado puerto está abierto o es bloqueado por el servidor?
<hashashin> Lataria, con telnet mismo se puede probar, telnet ip puerto
<Lataria> hashashin,  GRACIAS
<hashashin> nada
<Lataria> hashashin,  ip vendría a ser el host name. perdon pero no debe ser el nombre comercial ¿Sabés como se puede averiguar el nombre "técnico"
<Marcusfx> lobo33
<hashashin> Lataria, nombre técnico de qué?
<Lataria> hashashin,  well the porte required for amule don't appear even in the list not the tcp not the udp
<Lataria> hashashin,  well the porte required for amule don't appear even in the list not the tcp not the udp
<Lataria> porque ip sognifica algo
<Lataria> que no debe ser el  nombre comercial de la empresa
<Lataria> eso digo
<Lataria> hashashin,  con el comando netstat solo salen 2 puertos tcp 1 tcp6 escuchando varios udp sin actividad pero los que necesito no estan en las lista
<Lataria> así que tendría que saber como chequear como vos sugeriste pero no se que poner en lugar de IP
<Devils> alguien me podría comprobar que este link esta funcionando http://www.orbit-lab.org/
<Devils> por favor
<hashashin> Lataria, ip = dirección de red, el numerito único asociado a la tarjeta de red, si es el mismo pc dónde estás en el que quieres probar puertos, pon el nombre del host o 0.0.0.0: telnet 0.0.0.0 puerto
<Lataria> gracias perdon por la pregunta medio básica
<hashashin> Lataria, poniendo ifconfig deberias ver la ip que tiene tu tarjeta de red, si es eth0 por ejemplo en la segunda linea del carro que sale veras que empieza por: inet addr...
<Lataria> hashashin,  el puerto que necesito abierto aparece refused ¿se puede corregir? ¿usar otro puerto?
<Lataria> wlan Link encap:Ethernet  direcciónHW 90:00:4e:6b:cf:98   ¿puede ser?
<hashashin> no
<hashashin> segunda linea
<Devils> alguien me podría comprobar que este link esta funcionando http://www.orbit-lab.org/ por favor
<Lataria> gracias perdon por la pregunta medio básica
<Lataria> Direc. inet:192.168.0.10  Difus.:192.168.0.255  Másc:255.255.255.0?
<hashashin> Lataria, 192.168.0.10
<Lataria> sería 192.168.0.10
<hashashin> exacto
<Lataria> ok pruebo
<hashashin> Devils, a mi no me carga
<Devils> gracias
<Lataria> hashashin,  en los dos casos me aparece refused con 0.0.0.0. y con 192.168.0.10
<hashashin> pero que estás haciendo Lataria? pegaste algo antes del emule...
<Lataria> el puerto que busco no aparece en netstat porque esta "refused" ?
<Lataria> no me anda bien el amule y estoy viendo como aprender esto de los puertos
<Lataria> los que tengo configurados ni aparecen en el neststat y tendría que cambiarlos o algo
<Lataria> estoy buscando como solucionarlo
<hashashin> Lataria, pero eso es cosa del firewall de tu router seguramente o de ubuntu si le has intalado alguno
<Lataria> no tengo firewall que yo sepa?
<hashashin> y abriste esos puerto tu router?
<hashashin> en tu*
<Lataria> no entendí la última pregunta perdón?
<hashashin> si en el router has permitido esos puertos para tu pc/dirección ip? tienes router? jeje
<Lataria> Los puertos que abiertos en el router son los que abre mi IP?
<Lataria> tengo  "algo" que me puso la empresa perdon pero no se mucho
<hashashin> a ver tu cuando conectas desde tu pc a un servidor de emule, el emule en tu pc pone a la escucha 2 puertos y la gente de ese servidor intenta conectar a esos puertos de tu pc, pero si el router no sabe que tu pc quiere recibir esas conexiones a esa pc/ip rechaza las conexiones pq no sabe que hacer con ellas.
<hashashin> resumiendo en tu pc no tienes que tocar nada, tienes que saber como "abrir" esos 2 puertos en tu router
<Lataria> los que aparecen "refused"?
<hashashin> los que pusiste en el emule
<Lataria> esos son los que aparecen refused ok
<Lataria> o cambiarlos en emule por otros que esten escuchando  también
<Lataria> hashashin,  ¿Se pueden abrir?
<hashashin> Lataria, averigua que router tienes, tiene que tener alguna pegatina por ahi o un nombre y modelo, luego en google: abrir puertos emule "modelorouter"
<Lataria> motorola b3000 y algo mas además hay una contraseña busco con eso?
<hashashin> prueba a entrar con en navegador en http://192.168.0.1
<hashashin> Lataria, te sale algo?
<Lataria> hashashin,  tardo demasiado tiempo
<Lataria> que direción era esa?
<hashashin> Lataria, en una consola pon: route -n y dime que numerito sale en la columna gateway de la linea que empieza por 0.0.0.0
<hashashin> la del router supuestamente
<Lataria> 169.254.0.0  y el que vos me dijiste. Hay dos 0.0.0.0 en la columna pasarela
<hashashin> Lataria,  pegame todo lo que sale en http://pastebin.ubuntu.com y pon el enlace por favor
<Lataria> ok
<Lataria> ahh perdon me equivoqué cambie fila por columna es la que vos me pasaste
<Lataria> perdon te paso igual
<Lataria> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/662631/
<hashashin> Lataria, no conozco ese router pero normalmente tienen una interfaz web que en tu caso deberia estar en http://192.168.0.1
<hashashin> prueba: telnet 192.168.0.1
<Lataria> Trying 192.168.0.1...
<Lataria> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection timed out
<Lataria> es un hueso duro de roer je je
<hashashin> por probar... http://192.168.0.100 y si no deberias probar de conectar con un cable al router y volver a intentar http://192.168.0.1
<hashashin> que vi que estás por wifi
<hashashin> Lataria,  algunos router bloquean la interfaz a los que conectan por wifi, igual es el caso... no se, sino siempre te queda llamar a tu operadora y decirle que los abran ellos (no les digas que es para el emule)
<hashashin> normalmente lo pueden hacer remotamente ellos en el acto casi
<Lataria> entonces si no la otra opción es cambiar los puertos en emule?
<hashashin> por mucho que cambies si en el router no están configurados estarás igual
<Lataria> gracias por todo hashashin
<hashashin> nada
<Simancas> Buenas, alguien puede decirme donde se encuentran los drivers de la wifi en ubuntu?
<Simancas> en que carpeta estan los drivers de la wifi?
<Simancas> donde se encuentran los drivers de la wifi en ubuntu?
<Devils> alguien me puede decir de donde descargar compat-wireless-2.6.38.2-2.tar.bz2 ?
<Devils> de donde sea que intento descargarlo me dice servidor no encontrado
<Simancas> entonces si los archivos de los drivers de la wifi en ubuntu estan en el nucleo no puedo acceder a ellos y copiarlos como si de una carpeta de archivos se trataran?
<Simancas> fosco
<Devils> simancas: lamentablemente no se puede hablar de wifi aquí
<Devils> estoy cansado de preguntarles jjiji
<Devils> a lo mejor tienes el mismo problema que yo
<Devils> mira este link te ayudara http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/11355731/aircrack-ubuntu-11_04.html
<Devils> hola infernet
<Devils> estas ocupado?
<Devils> alguien me dice porque me sale esto? bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<Devils> tar: Child returned status 2
<Devils> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Devils> db@db:~$
<xchat> no.org
<Devils> una pregunta la particiones swap, boot, home, y / son mejores particiones todas o es mejor desde un solo disco?
<Devils> porque cuando las particiono antes de instalar ubuntu 10.10 a diferencia de particionarlas en la instalación de ubuntu lo siento que carga todo mas rapido si las particiono aparte o sea no cuando instalo ubuntu si no mucho antes
<Devils> o sea cuando las particiono primero con un cd de windows
<jahdyestroh> saludos a toda la comunidad
<femian> hola a todos como están
<femian> consulta, tengo el ubuntu 11.04 en un disco, con tres usuarios, y otro disco con dos particiones, una de datos y la otra con win xp, cuando entro en ubuntu a la particion de datos del otro disco y la veo con un usuario, luego entro con otro usuario y no la puedo ver, alguien sabe como lo puedo solucionar?
<femian> gracias
<femian> alguien me puede ayudar?
<femian> soy nuevo en esto
<Stoneangel> alguien sabe como enviar un mensaje a todos los canales al conectarse con xchat?
<mimecar> Stoneangel: ¿a los canales que tienes abiertos o a toda la red?
<Stoneangel> a los que tengo abiertos
<mimecar> tendrás que usar un script de tu cliente de IRC
<Stoneangel> he probado con /ame mensaje pero la mayoría de canales me devuelven un mensaje de eror
<Stoneangel> *error
<mimecar> pero dependiendo de los canales, eso no es algo que guste
<Stoneangel> por el contrario mimecar, es algo que quiero ya que en esa red es costumbre saludar al conectarse y dado que son mas de 30 canales quiero automatizarlo un poco
<mimecar> en los canales de soporte de #ubuntu-es no es costumbre
<Stoneangel> lo se, no es para esta red
<Stoneangel> es para una red alemana
<mimecar> dependiendo del canal, les puede dar igual o ponerte un ban
<mimecar> yo no pondría saludo
<Stoneangel> como dije es muy diferente el comportamiento social entre esa red y la de ubuntu
<mimecar> tendrás que preguntar en esa red si admiten los saludos automátic
<mimecar> os
<Stoneangel> si se permiten, la mayoría los tienen
<Stoneangel> solo que el comando /ame no funciona
<fosco_> Stoneangel: /amsg hola
<mimecar> ok, entonces tendrás que ver si el cliente de irc permite scripts
<Stoneangel> tambien los permite, tengo xchat, ya le tengo montados algunos scripts que he hecho
<Stoneangel> fosco el /amsg no enviaría el mensaje como privado a todos?
<fosco_> no
<Stoneangel> ¿Por qué hay que ponerse botas para ir al cielo? Porque en la Biblia dice: las almas devotas irán al cielo
<irene_Gran> Hola a tod@s
<mimecar> hola irene_Gran
<irene_Gran> se puede poner todo lo que tengo instalado en español?, lo digo por digikam y xnview
<mimecar> los programas del sistema si, xnview depende de la configuración del programa
<irene_Gran> como puedo ordenar en el centro de descargas de ubuntu 11.04 por valoraciones?
<manowar> hola a todos
<Devils> porque me sale esto cuando inicia mi ubuntu ? problem: fatal: could not  load /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/
<Devils> no lo alcanzo a ver pasa muy rápido es lo poco que pude ver
<manowar> hola acabo de instalar ubuntu 10.04 y el teclado numerico no me funciona solo con las teclas de funcion como lo activo?
<fosco_> Devils: eso es q por algun motivo no puede cargar algun módulo del kernel
<fosco_> puede pasar por muchas razones
<mimecar> manowar: ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<manowar> sip
<fosco_> posiblemente con una actualizacion se solucione: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Devils> ok
<Devils> lo haré
<fosco_> manowar: revisa en los leds de tu teclado que la función bloq. num. esté activada
<manowar> Fosco: mimecar: perdon no especifique he instalado en una laptop
<mimecar> no tendría que afectar
<Devils> fosco: como cuantos minutos durara esa actualización?
<mimecar> Devils: ¿te salen muchos paquetes?
<Devils> si
<aguitel> manowar, sudo apt-get install numlockx
<Devils> no me digas que estoy instalando para tener ubuntu 11.04?
<manowar> aguitel : ok voy a probara ahorita
<mimecar> ¿que versión tienes ahora?
<Devils> 10.10
<mimecar> ¿cuantos paquetes se va a descargar?
<mimecar> o cuantos MB
<fosco_> Devils: tardará dependiendo de la cantidad de informacion q tenga q descargar/instalar
<fosco_> es imposible de decir un tiempo exacto
<mimecar> fosco_: dist-upgrade puede hacer el salto de la 10.10 a la 11.04?
<fosco_> no
<mimecar> ok
<irene_Gran> Perdón ?? como puedo ordenar en el centro de descargas de ubuntu 11.04 por valoraciones?
<mimecar> irene_Gran: no se si puedes hacerlo
<luiferares> hola, existe algun programa abierto como el editor de flash de adobe? para ubuntu?
<manowar> aguitel: gracias ya resolvi :)
<mimecar> no creo luiferares
<XuMuK> luiferares, flex
<XuMuK> mimecar, si que hay, pero no es comparable ni de lejos con flash de adobe
<XuMuK> luiferares, para que es? para programar con actionscript?
<luiferares> lei en un foro q gnash tambien tenia un editor de flash...  pero no encuentro nad:D jeje, flex me dices? veamoslo :D gracias
<mimecar> siendo flash propietario..
<luiferares> exacto
<luiferares> necesito programar
<XuMuK> pues programa si lo necesitas)
<luiferares> jejeje :D
<d4em0n> Como agrego un acceso directo a la barra de la isquierda en ubuntu ?
<d4em0n> Como instalar un acceso directo al launcher de ubuntu ?
 * mimecar no ha usado unity
<fosco_> d4em0n: la manera mas sencilla es lanzar el programa en cuestion, aparecerá su icono en la barra, clic derecho sobre el icono -> mantener
<manowar> hola alguien sabe por que me aparece la imagen cabeza abajo en skype?
<mimecar> manowar: tienes que rotar la imagen de la webcam
<manowar> lotengo instalado en unbuntu
<manowar> en que la camara esta en una laptop? asus
<mimecar> es cosa del driver de la webcam
<d4em0n> fosco_, es un lanzador que hice
<d4em0n> y no se puede fosco_
<fosco_> manowar: es posible modificar ciertos parámetros del driver para corregir la imagen
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta esto:
<fosco_> cd /sys/class/video4linux/video0/ ; ls
<fosco_> dime que ves
<david__> que blog de ubuntu en ingles o español me recomendáis para estar al día y aprender cosas nuevas? alguien sigue algún blog de informatica o ubuntu?
<fosco_> david__: planetubuntu.es
<david__> muchas gracias fosco,
<fosco_> te recomiendo que uses un buen lector RSS
<fosco_> y le añadas 3 o 4 fuentes como esa
<fosco_> así no se te escapará nada que te interese
<manolin> hola a tod@s, lanzo una pregunta, se podría hacer una partición de un disco duro y ahí guardar una distribución linux de tal forma que cuando necesite una instalación pueda arrancarla desde esa partición para instalarla en el equipo?? en la bios solo aparece arrancar desde un disco duro pero no desde una partición del disco claro, ¿sería posible? gracias
<mimecar> manolin: ¿cuantos años tiene tu ordenador?
<manolin> 3
<mimecar> ese ordenador arranca por usb seguro
<manolin> sí
<mimecar> tendrás las opciones dentro de Hard Disk
<manolin> lo se mimecar ,era una curiosidad, es la forma de tener más a mano el disco de instalación, los usb se pierden... o hay que encontrarlos... pero si está en una particiónn lista para instalarla sería muy buena idea. Sobretodo con los discos duros tan grandes que existen que te lo permiten
<mimecar> manolin: con grub2 se puede hacer eso
<mimecar> lo mejor es que uses un USB
<mimecar> solo instalas una vez, no te pones a reinstalar cada cierto tiempo
<manolin> mimecar, instalo cada vez menos, estoy viejo para andar formateando cada año, uso mi ubuntu y lo dejo tranquilo, sin hacerle perrerías
<mimecar> es aconsejable tener a mano un live cd por si el sistema no arranca
<manolin> mimecar, ya te digo era mera curiosidad
<mimecar> se puede hacer lo que quieres con grub 2
<manolin> ok gracias mimecar
<fzeta> saludos!! hi!!
<fzeta> iep!!
<sergio45> hola
<adrian15> mimecar: Hey!
<adrian15> mimecar: Qué fué del tio ese que tenía un portátil con un botón que parecía que le fastidiaba el arranque? Le salía eso de: Could not find an operating system.
<mimecar> no se como quedaría al ginal
<mimecar> final
<mimecar> seguramente estará en los logs si consiguió algo
<ernest_> join / #rsecurity
<ernest_> hola
<ernest_> como mola
<ernest_> !!!!
<ernest_> un monton!!!
<ernest_> mimecar: buenas
<mimecar> ?
<ernest_> desde consola
<ernest_> experimentando
<darkien> hola
<darkien> quien habla español
<ernest_> hola
<ernest_> yoooo
<ernest_> que te pasa?
<darkien> busco un canal de anonymous, alguien tiene un poco de informacion
<mimecar> darkien: no preguntastes eso ayer?
<darkien> primera vez que entro a un canal IRC
<mimecar> ok, este canal es para soporte de ubuntu
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar en que servidor está ese canal en google
<ernest_> si buscas un canal de anonymous pon # delante
<darkien> yo tengo backtrack, pero tengo entendido que esta distro esta basada en ubuntu
<ernest_> si pero aqui no se da soporte a backtrack
<darkien> sise, xD... solamente estaba probando
<ernest_> entra en #backtrack-es
<darkien> gracias igual por la informacion
<darkien> aaa ok
<darkien> perfecto
<ernest_> alli te daran soporte
<FreeSoft> Hola
<FreeSoft> una pregunta... tengo un servidor web proxy.trasparente  con  proxy cache. cuando hago la medicion me dice q tengo 250ms de ping y cuando descartivo el proxy 19MS...
<FreeSoft> eso afecta solamente al trafico 80 http o a  todas las aplicaciones... ? Por que juego juegos online y seria demaciado ping para jugar
<m4v> solo las aplicaciones que se conecten a través del proxy, sospecho solo las del puerto 80
<fzeta> see you later!!
<FreeSoft> por que te explico como esta configurado... todo lo q que entra por puerto 80 es redireccionado al 8080.
<FreeSoft> si mido ping con www.speedtest.net a un servidor me dice 250 ms de ping. ahora  mido por consola  a la misma direccion y me dice 19..
<FreeSoft> sera por q una sale por puerto 80 y la otra no ¿
<m4v> el ping es otro protocolo, es ICMP. sospecho que el ping por consola no usa el proxy. No se que hará el seedtest
<FreeSoft>  m4v  te puedo pasar el tutorial q segui para q veas como lo hice?
<rommel> Buenas noches
<FreeSoft> Hola
<redcat> hola que tal
<rommel> alguien me podria decir en ubuntu 9.04 como saver cuanta memoria tiene la pc
<m4v> FreeSoft: nosé cuál es el problema que te preocupa. Los juegos no deberían usar los puertos del proxy, los juegos tipo Quake usan el 27960 normalmente. Si tenés tantas dudas porqué no te fijas si realmente tenés ping alto en vez de tirar preguntas que no son relevantes al canal?
<rommel> tenia 1 gb y le e incrementado 2 gb para ponerle una distribucion mas actual de ubuntu
<redcat> ohhh si sencillo rommel
<redcat> nomas baja
<redcat> el system profile
<rommel> redcat: lo q pasa q no hay repositorios para esa distribucion
<rommel> como ?
<redcat> ohhhhh
<rommel> es un paquete?
<m4v> rommel: que distribución?
<redcat> no es un programa mas bien
<rommel> 9.04
<redcat> mmmm deja checo
<FreeSoft> m4v: lo que pasa es que el juego q yo estoy jugando no te muestra el ping como el quake o en Open Arena
<redcat> pero te deberia arrancar es lo mas seguro
<redcat> no te arranca el centro de software
<m4v> rommel: porque no usas 11.04? 9.04 no tiene soporte.
<redcat> para buscar aplicaciones
<redcat> ohh lla
<redcat> si llo uso el 11.04
<rommel> m4v instale  el 9.04 pues mi disco del 1.04 no cargaba bien a la hora de instalar no se si por q esta defectuoso o q?
<rommel> asi q instale el 9.04
<m4v> FreeSoft: sin dudas vas a notar el lag aunque no te lo diga
<rommel> y la pc tenia 1 gb de ram
<FreeSoft> si lo noto por q se me traba todo el juego.. pero por eso preguntaba no importa grax igual
<rommel> ahora le e instalado 2 gb mas como saver si la pc acepto bien los 2 gb de ram adicionales o no?
<m4v> FreeSoft: 19 a 250 es mucha diferencia, no necesitas un indicado
<m4v> indicador*
<FreeSoft> claro pero eso lo tira por http (web) ahora estoy usando TEAMSPEAK y me dice 24ms a un servidor de mi pais
<FreeSoft> y con el webproxy activado
<m4v> rommel: la pc muestra la memoria detectada al iniciar
<rommel> ok boy a reiniciar entonces
<rommel> pues tenia apagado el monitor al principio
<redcat> disculpen una pequeña duda
<redcat> como extraigo un formato iso en ubuntu
<m4v> rommel: antes de que empiece ubuntu, ni bien la prendés, puede ser muy rápido para que lo veas, sinó podés ver la memoria disponible con "free" en la consola
<rommel> sacame una duda si no la detecta se puede hacer algo para q la detecte como reconocerla o la detecta sola?
<m4v> FreeSoft: para que tenés un proxy de todas formas?
<rommel> cmo seria ? pongo solo free en la consola?
<m4v> rommel: si
<m4v> rommel: el primer número, debajo "Total" sería la memoria ram disponible
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/663001/
<rommel> esto me sale en la mia q tiene 3 gb de ram mas 256 de video
<rommel> si mi disco esta defectuoso saves de algun lugar para bajar una buena distribucion de ubuntu?
<FreeSoft> m4v: por q tengo muchas pcs y una conexion limitada y queria usar el proxy-cache para ahorar ancho de banda
<rommel> por medio grafico se puede saver cuanta memoria tiene una pc con ubuntu
<redcat> hola una pregunta como extraigo un iso en ubuntu
<redcat> esque soy nuevo usandolo y nose como
<redcat> D:
<cousteau> redcat, debería haber una opción en click derecho
<Devils> fosco_: con el comand que me diste esta tarde o sea este sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade mi ubuntu se actualizara a la version 11.04 ?
<cousteau> *sigh* siempre se van cuando les ayudas
<redcat> perdon perdon
<redcat> me decias cousteau
<cousteau> redcat, botón derecho > Abrir con > Gestor de archivadores
<redcat> ohh aber
<cousteau> (creí que te ibas, menos mal)
<Devils> alguien que me pueda contestar por favor
<cousteau> o también puedes montarlos con algo como   sudo mount -o loop imagen.iso /mnt   pero eso ya es más avanzado
<redcat> nel jaja lo cerre por error :D
<cousteau> Devils, yo creo que sí... ¿qué ubuntu tienes?
<redcat> ohhh grax cousteau
<m4v> Devils: se hace con do-release-upgrade para actulizar a la siguiente versión de ubuntu
<redcat> creo que de nada sirvio instalar el iso master
<redcat> jaja
<m4v> Devils: apt-get es para actualizar paquetes
<cousteau> redcat, bueno, puede ser cómodo para montar ISOs... aunque yo uso mount
<Devils> ah ok, gracias por contestar
<Devils> otra pregunta
<cousteau> m4v, pero con apt-get también se podría
<redcat> ohhh
<Devils> yo no quería eso pero ya lo ejecute
<redcat> bueno me retiro y una nuevamente grax por solucionar mi dilema cousteau
<cousteau> o no, espera, eso era modificando la lista de sources a mano... ya lo hice una vez y no fue precisamente bien
<cousteau> redcat, de nada :)
<redcat> :D
<Devils> la otra pregunta es para que me pueda contestar
<m4v> cousteau: solo si querés romper tu sistema.
<cousteau> m4v, doy fe
<m4v> cousteau: do-release-upgrade es justamente para que no hagan eso de cambiar los sources.list y hacer apt-get update
<m4v> !worksforme cousteau
<kubot> cousteau: Sentido común: Solamente porque tú puedes, no significa que debas (y especialmente recomendar a otros). Piensa antes de hacer. "A mí me funciona" no significa que está bien. La última versión de todo no es siempre útil si uno quiere estabilidad.
<cousteau> m4v, es que de hecho no me funcionó
<m4v> ah, entendí mal, pensé que era "doy fe que funcionó"
<cousteau> pero creía recordar que era porque yo lo hice mal... sí, lo de do-release-upgrade será recomendable
<cousteau> "doy fe de que puedes romper el sistema"
<Devils> e notado que si hago particiones en mi disco antes de instalar ubuntu, a preferencia que con las misma opciones del iso también puedo hacerlas cuando estoy instalándolo, el asunto es que si las particiono antes con un iso de windows siento que me va mas rapido el cuando carga y todo que cuando las particiono con la mismas opciones del iso es cierto esto o yo estoy loco?
<cousteau> creo que lo segundo
<m4v> no entendí nada
<cousteau> m4v, que si formateando con windows va más rápido luego
<Devils> no
<cousteau> Ubuntu seguro que no va más rápido, porque Windows no formatea para Ubuntu
<Devils> primero hago las particiones con windows
<Yukiteru> Devils, son ideas tuyas
<Devils> no enserio
<Yukiteru> Devils, que sistema de archivo usas
<Yukiteru> ext3 o ext4
<Devils> ext4
<m4v> Devils: que es lo que va más rápido?
<Devils> me refiero ha que carga mas rapido todo el sistemas
<cousteau> qué sistema?
<Devils> mi ubuntu
<cousteau> ah, vale
<Yukiteru> Devils, son ideas touyas
<Yukiteru> *tuyas
<Devils> no men enserio
<Yukiteru> de verdad, dudo mucho que el formatear en ext4 usando Windows
<cousteau> pues lo dicho, no debe de tener que ver porque windows no puede formatear en ext4 ni swap, que yo sepa, así que ubuntu siempre formatea
<Yukiteru> haga que un sistema vaya mas rápido
<cousteau> a menos que sea algo de "redondear a cilindros"...
<Yukiteru> igual sigue siendo ext4
<Yukiteru> cousteau, eso es arriegado
<Yukiteru> una geometría de cilindros equivocada y no arranca tu disco XD
<cousteau> Yukiteru, el qué?
<cousteau> ah
<Devils> mira que es lo que hago les explico
<cousteau> no sé, en el gparted hay una opción de "redondear a cilindros"
<Devils> hago 4 particiones
<Devils> una home, boot, / y una de area de intercambio
<ubuntu> la
<ubuntu> hola
<Yukiteru> Devils, la verdad son ideas tuyas
<Devils> eso lo hago con el cd de windows
<m4v> Devils: no tiene sentido lo que decís. Hacé un benchmark.
<Devils> que no tios
<Yukiteru> <Devils> eso lo hago con el cd de windows <<< particionas en ext4 usando el CD de Win?????
<Devils> jjii
<Yukiteru> o.O
<Devils> nono
<Yukiteru> LOOOOOOOOOOOL
<Devils> solo particiones ntfs
<Devils> jajaja
<Devils> luego reinicio con f3
<ubuntu> necesito un tio pijudo que me ayude
<Yukiteru> y que haces con esas particiones en ntfs
<Yukiteru> instalas ubuntu sobre ellas
<Devils> cuando reinicio
<Devils> si
<m4v> usas linux con particiones ntfs?
<Yukiteru> jaajajajajajaajajajaja
<Devils> para entrar a instalar con el cd de ubuntu
<Yukiteru> me parto de la risas
<m4v> cousteau tiene razón, estas loco
<Yukiteru> XDDDD
<Devils> jajajaja
<Devils> ok
<Yukiteru> m4v, está mas que loco XDD
<Devils> no manos
<Yukiteru> en el buen sentido man, Devils no hagas eso
<Yukiteru> no tiene sentido
<Devils> enserio es mas rapido para mi
<Devils> no lo tiene
<Devils> porque lo mismo lo se
<Yukiteru> no, no lo tiene
<Devils> pero
<Yukiteru> Devils, sabes porque no tiene sentido???
<Devils> porque creo que es igual
<Yukiteru> Devils, equivocado
<Devils> hacerlas con el iso
<Devils> de ubuntu
<Devils> y porque?
<Yukiteru> extX y ntfs son tan distintos como el agua y el aceite
<Devils> ok
<cousteau> Yukiteru, el aceite y el agua son bastante parecidos, dentro de lo que cabe...
<Devils> lo cierto es que cuando lo hago como digo
<m4v> Devils: seguramente anda más rápido porque nose, el driver del ntfs para linux no implementa todas las medidas de seguridad que tiene el ext4 o que se yo
<Yukiteru> a cuantas personas aqui no les ha dado el error de UNBOOTEABLE en ntfs
<cousteau> a mí no, por ejemplo
<m4v> Devils: pero usar ntfs en linux es realmente no recomendado y no soportado
<m4v> Devils: de hecho, ahora te tengo que negar el soporte. Por favor sal del canal.
<Yukiteru> cousteau, pero son sustancias muy distintas
<Devils> solo cuento hasta 6 segundos tengo mi ubuntu esta listo
<cousteau> ntfs no tiene permisos compatibles con linux
<m4v> Devils: claro que estoy bromeando :P
<Devils> no las particiones no las dejo ntfs
<Yukiteru> Devils, eso que estas haciendo es una locura
<Devils> no e dicho que las dejo ntfs
<Yukiteru> entonces igual no tiene sentido
<cousteau> Yukiteru, ¡todas las sustancias son iguales ante los ojos de MEV!
<m4v> bueno, si después las formateas como ext4 entonces te parece
<Yukiteru> que formatees ntfs con el cd win, luego con el cd Ubuntu pases a ext4 y digas que va mas rápido así
<Devils> si
<Yukiteru> lol
<m4v> no tiene sentido
<Yukiteru> de pana
<Yukiteru> no tiene ningún sentido
<Devils> no las borro
<Devils> solo las cambio
<Yukiteru> Devils, el formateo a ext4 las borra igual
<cousteau> bueno, podría tener que ver con lo de los cilindros
<cousteau> o que redondee a un número entero o yo qué sé
<Yukiteru> Devils, no existe cambio posible de ntfs a ext4
<Yukiteru> son completamente incompatibles
<Yukiteru> por no decir mas
<Devils> bueno cuando les toque prueben eso
<cousteau> sí, formatear
<Yukiteru> o formateas, o formateas XD
<Devils> si quieren
<Yukiteru> Devils, yo lo he hecho
<Yukiteru> es decir he tenido particiones ntfs en un disco
<Yukiteru> y lo he cambiado a ext4
<Yukiteru> y nada
<Yukiteru> no noto que vaya mas rápido
<Devils> jjiijji
<Yukiteru> que el mi disco ext4 primario
<Devils> que ordenador tienes tu?
<Yukiteru> Core Duo 2 Ghz
<Devils> a cuantos?
<Devils> el procesador?
<Yukiteru> Intel Core Duo @ 2 GHz
<Yukiteru> 2GB Ram @ 800 Mhz
<Yukiteru> 1 Disco SATAII - 500 GB (ext4)
<Yukiteru> 1 Disco SATAII - 160 GB (ext4)
<Yukiteru> 1 Disco SATAII - 250 GB (ext4)
<Devils> eso es de dos núcleos igual que el dual core
<Yukiteru> el de 160 gb estaba en ntfs y lo cambie luego a ext4
<Yukiteru> Devils, si
<Yukiteru> por algo el DUO
<Devils> yo tengo un intel a 3 ghz 3 gb de ram
<Yukiteru> no por eso va a ir mas rápido de lo normal
<Yukiteru> lo que dices no tiene ningun sentido
<Devils> ok
<Devils> lo se
<m4v> Devils: tienes una pc mágica, me alegro por vos.
<Devils> pero se nota la diferencia
<Devils> jajajaja
<Devils> si anja
<Yukiteru> lo unico que puedo creerte
<Devils> m4v
<Yukiteru> es que hayas hecho la comparacion con una version mas vieja de un particionador de ext4
<Devils> i tu que tienes un core !7?
<Devils> de seguro
<Devils> no no yukiteru
<m4v> tengo un Athlon xp dual
<Yukiteru> Athlon XP Dual.......XDDDD
<Devils> es un laptop?
<m4v> que tiene?
<Devils> nada
<Devils> jij
<Devils> es que creo que e visto de esas
<Devils> chicos como se que versión tengo ahora de ubuntu?
<Devils> como puedo ver eso
<flypp> cat /etc/issue
<Devils> flypp?
<dylan66> ve a monitor del sistema
<Devils> 10 .10
<m4v> lsb_release -a
<Devils> ook
<Devils> ya veo 10.10
<Xago> quiero actualizar a la versión libreoffice....cómo lo hago?
<Xago> 3.4
<Devils> otra pregunta muchachos
<Xago> quiero actualizar a la versión 3.4 de libreoffice....cómo lo hago?
<Devils> en el centro de software de ubuntu cuando vemos detalles del programa donde dice complementos es necesario tildar esas opciones para que ese programa que vallamos a instala funcione perfectamente?
<Devils> instalar*
<dylan66> no es necesario
<dylan66> son complementos que pudes usar o no
<dylan66> segun las necesidades
<Devils> ok
<Devils> gracias
<Xago> quiero actualizar a la versión 3.4 de libreoffice....cómo lo hago?
<dylan66> la actualizacion es automatica
<dylan66> cuando la pongan en los repositorios
<dylan66> sino tienes que bajasr un ppa
#ubuntu-es 2011-08-11
<rommel> Buenasnoches
<rommel> alguien sabria decirme como seguir despues de actualisar 9.09 a 10.04 por consola
<rommel>  lei un post y con este comando $sudo do-release-upgrade
<Devils> una pregunta
<rommel> me baje supuestamente la actualiscion
<rommel> ahora no se si hay q hacer algo mas o?
<Devils> cuando hago esto me dice que no es un directorio
<rommel> hise eso porq al tratar de instalar 10.04 con un cd me da esta ventana
<Devils> cd blablabla.3.4.5.tar.gz
<Devils> blablabla es el nombre del programa
<Devils> que es lo que hace, tar -jxf nombredelprograma.tar.gz ?
<rommel> el instalador encontró un error irrecuperable.
<rommel> una sesión de escritorio ahora se llevará a cabo de modo que usted puede.
<rommel> investigar el problema o intentar instalar de nuevo
<rommel> alguien sabria decirme como solucionar eso asi poder instalar ubuntu 10.04
<Devils> porque quieres usar la 10.04?
<rommel> porq ya no hay repositorios para el 9.04
<rommel> te cuento la pc tenia xp y le quise instalar 10.04 es el cd q tengo a mano
<Devils> anja
<rommel> y no pudo lebantar del todo ni como live cd
<rommel> asi q probe con el 9.04 y cargo bien
<Devils> tienes un disco aparte para linux?
<rommel> luego me doy con la sorpresa que ya no hay repositorios para esa distrib.
<rommel> a q te referis,en blanco?
<Devils> yo nunca e probado las versiones .04
<Devils> siempre son beta
<rommel> y sabrias por q me da ese error?
<rommel> entiendo
<rommel> y cual tenes vos?
<Devils> 10.10
<Devils> cuando sarga la 11.10
<Devils> me cambio
<rommel> y q pasa si me bajo un iso del 10.10 y no carga denuebo
<rommel> pero ya estan en la 11.04
<rommel> saves como migrar desde el 10.04 a 10.10?
<rommel> por consola
<Devils> no se te interrumpen las descarga de los iso?
<Devils> espera
<rommel> por q trate me baje una instalacion del 9.04 a 10.04  bajo bien supuestamente pero ahorano se como seguir
<maximiliano> amigos, como cambio de pantalla en ubuntu 11.04?
<maximiliano> quiero mediante clable HDMI proyectar la imagen del notebook hacia un TV
<rommel> bueno me despido hasta dentro de poco
<maximiliano> o quizás alguien sabe como puedo hacer funcionar las teclas "FUNCION" en mi notebook?
<werte10> si desinstalo unity puedo instalr gnome tres sin ningun problema
<werte10> ???
<xangua> si te refieres a ubuntu natty los paquetes de gnome3 son experimentales y te puedes quedar sin escritorio
<werte10> mmm
<werte10> es que me parece enredado el nuevo escritorio que trae la version 11.04
<ourizo> Hola buenas noches. Acabo de borrar la partición contigua a a la que estoy usando, pero ahora no me deja ampliar la partición que estoy usando, no me da la opción de redimensionar
<xangua> ourizo: hazo desde el live cd
<xuuun> buenas.
<werte10> si...debes salir del uso montado de la particion para poder redimensionarla
<werte10> lo puedes hacer con el live cd o con gparted booteable
<ourizo> espera un segundo xangua, que a lo mejor me faltaba aplicar las operaciones pendientes
<ourizo> Pero gracias
<werte10> sin embargo corres riesgos de perder tu sistema si se presenta algun error
<werte10> #leave
<werte10> jjeje
<werte10> #leave ubuntu-es
<ourizo> Perdonad una cosa, os suena lo de particionar en caliente, es algo que leí en una revista o algo así pero no pasé del titular del artículo. Supongo que se refiere a hacer modificaciones sobre la paratición que uno está usando
<Lataria> Holaaaaa
<khalid> #iRC-Hispano
<malena> hola
<malena> hay alguien que me pueda ayudar a hacer funcionar una epson tx110??
<malena> ya instale avasys packages
<malena> ya cambie los archivos epson.conf epson2.conf
<malena> incluso dll.conf
<malena> nadie despierto?
<dabor> ZZZZzzzZZZ
<malena> hahaha
<malena> menos mal alguien dormido
<dabor> malena, ni idea, no te aparece listada? dejame ver en cups si está sportada
<malena> dabor, de hecho ya instale los paquetes de avasys, cambie los ficheros de epson.conf, epson2.conf...
<malena> dabor, nada, no logro imprimir ya busque en los blogs, los agote, en todos dicen funcionar a la perfeccion pero en otras versiones de ubuntu, yo tengo 11.04
<malena> dabor, no veo por que cambiara entre versiones anteriores y esta...
<dabor> malena, no deberia cambiar pero ultimamente modifican todo, hasta lo que antes andaba
<dabor> malena, mira este link, habla de unos paquetes con los drivers http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/3936262/Hacer-funcionar-escaner-multifuncion-Epson-en-Ubuntu.html
<malena> dabor,  haha ya lo lei...
<dabor> malena, y segun avasys está soportada en linux
<dabor> malena, http://avasys.jp/eng/linux_driver/news/id000414.php
<malena> dabor, si, asi dice, no se si el que no este soportado sea 11.04...
<dabor> malena, el servidor cups no tendria que ser diferente en las distintas versiones de linux
<dabor> malena, te bajaste los drivers de esa página? http://avasys.jp/eng/linux_driver/download/
<dabor> este seria para la tx 110: http://avasys.jp/eng/linux_driver/download/lsb/epson-inkjet/escp/
<maximiliano> amigos, alguien me puede ayudar a reestablecer los bordes de las ventana en Ubuntu 11.04?
<maximiliano> amigos, alguien me puede ayudar a reestablecer los bordes de las ventana en Ubuntu 11.04?
<eldank> hola buensa noches
<eldank> amigos estoy intentando instalar virtualbox en ubuntu 11.04 y me pide esto:
<eldank> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/663100/
<eldank> ¿que deberia hacer?
<eldank> de antemano gracias
<dylan66> desactiva el cd en repositorios
<dylan66> o pone un# en source.list
<eldank> disculpame hermano si pudieras explicarme con mas detalle te agradeceria ya que soy nuevisimo en gnu/linux a penas y me estoy adaptando :D
<dylan66> sabes entrar a synaptic?
<eldank> sip
<dylan66> configuracion
<dylan66> repositorios
<eldank> ok
<eldank> ya estoy en repositorios
<dylan66> esta clickeada la opocion del cd?
<dylan66> opcion
<eldank> si
<dylan66> descliqueala
<eldank> ya
<dylan66> ahora intenta insalar de nuevo
<eldank> ok
<eldank> muchas gracias dy lan66, boy a intentar a ver que pasa
<dylan66> de nada
<eldank> dy lan66,despues de instalarlo vuelvo a clikear (tildar) la opcion cd?
<dylan66> si piensas intalar algo del cd si
<dylan66> sino no es necesario
<eldank> ok, :D
<Devils> gente una pregunta
<Devils> que ya la hice antes pero quiero una respuesta mas informativa
<Devils> desde el centro de software de ubuntu cuando vamos a instalar una aplicación yo siempre le doy donde dice mas detalles y donde dice complementos
<Devils> es recomendado tildar esos complementos?
<Devils> o sea mi pregunta es puede que si no aplico los cambios con esos complementos de tiene como opción el programa, no me funcionaria corectamente
<G0di> buenas
<G0di> necesito hacer una pregtuntita
<G0di> quien me asiste/
<G0di> ?
<Triviox> G0di, hazla, quien sepa responderá.-
<G0di> grax bro
<G0di> oye, quiero saber si el magic jack me funcionaria con linux , sin tener ke instalar el vmware
<remaster> Alguien sabe sobre el error 101 de  navegacon
<cousteau> ¿qué hace magic jack?
<cousteau> !appdb
<kubot> Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<cousteau> remaster, ahora te digo
<G0di> (cousteau): [ necesito saber ]
<remaster> gracias costeau el del problema es mi amigo Mikotube
<mikotube> : O
<cousteau> 'Switching Protocols', 'Switching to new protocol; obey Upgrade header'
<cousteau> remaster, ^^
<remaster> parece que ya funciona
<cousteau> G0di, ni idea de ese programa, pero si lo queieres hacer funcionar en wine, mira en la appdb
<remaster> gracias costeau
<HaH-Tarball> (mensaje de prueba)
<mikotube> gracias remaster solucione el problema
<G0di> (cousteau): [ checare a ver que tal, para asi yo saber .. es que quiero mudarme a linux... y no me atrevo pq necesito siempre mi telefono :X ]
<cousteau> ¿qué hace magic jack?
<cousteau> hay un prog llamado wammu que a lo mejor hace lo que quieres... es para conectarse con teléfonos
<G0di> (cousteau): [ no sabes ke es magic jack ? ]
<remaster> nos vemos y gracias :3
<cousteau> G0di, no, no lo sé
<cousteau> ¿voy a tener que buscar en google qué es magic jack para poderte ayudar?
<G0di> te ayudo ?
<G0di> es para hacer llamadas
<G0di> a estados unidos
<G0di> free
<G0di> desde el pc
<G0di> con un telephone
<cousteau> yo conocía "voip buster"
<G0di> ah
<G0di> :(
<G0di> es ke kiero probar linux, me canse de windows :X
<cousteau> bueno... en la pág de wine dice que no va muy bien el magic jack funcionando bajo wine
<cousteau> por probar, que no quede. Haz un CD y arranca desde él para probar la versión live
<cousteau> o instálalo pero deja windows por si acaso
 * cousteau se va a dormir
<G0di> grax
<XuMuK> http://www.mequedouno.com/
<XuMuK>  a por ello hoee)
<xuuun> jaj
<neoclasical> ola?
<neoclasical> .,..
<neoclasical> dudas...
<Tiffon> nas
<fosco_> buenas
<jose> holas
<XuMuK> hola
<sambalespetri> buenas...Alguien en la sala que utilice GOLDENDICT en Ubuntu 11.04 me podría ayudar?
<sambalespetri> No encuentro como configurar el diccionario morfológico español
<mimecar> no conozco ese programa
<sambalespetri> está en los repositorios. Es un diccionario muy versatil que permite utilizar la wikipedia. traductor de google, diccionario de la rae, etc.
<sambalespetri> y hay una opción que te permite configurar un diccionario morfológico para que ante una palabra mal escrita, te proponga una recomendación
<sambalespetri> el diccionario español que debe utilizar viene por defecto en ubuntu y se llama myspell-es
<sambalespetri> Goldendict espera que el diccionario se encuentre en /usr/share/myspell/dicts
<sambalespetri> pero allí no se encuentra myspell-es
<sambalespetri> esto no era problema en ubuntu 10.04
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<sambalespetri> yo? si
<sambalespetri> quizas me explique mal
<mimecar> ¿en que ruta está el diccionario de myspell?
<sambalespetri> por lo que pude averiguar en /usr/share/myspell/dicts tengo diccionarios pero no el español. en cuanto a myspell-es creo que esta en usr/share/doc
<sambalespetri> alli encontre la carpeta.
<mimecar> en principio no tiene mucho sentido que esté en /usr/share/doc el diccionario
<mimecar> ahora no tengo ubuntu iniciado, no puedo comprobar el error
<sambalespetri> sin embargo puede que este en var/lib/dictionaries-common/hunspell
<sambalespetri> lo que he probado es copiarlo y pegarlo en la ubicación /usr/share/myspell/dicts
<sambalespetri> pero el programa no lo encuentra
<mimecar> hunspell me parece que es otro tipo de diccionarios
<mimecar> sambalespetri: ese programa es de los repositorios o lo has añadido con un PPA?
<sambalespetri> el programa acepta diccionarios myspell y tambien hunspell
<sambalespetri> lo instale desde repositorios
<mimecar> Linux users: Linux versions usually come without morphology files. You can use system myspell/hunspell files, but there are better versions with more stems available specially for GoldenDict. Download them here. Unzip them to a separate directory and change morphology path in the program to point to it. Do not replace your system myspell dictionaries with those files - they don't add any new...
<mimecar> ...words, just more stems.
<mimecar> parece que en la web del proyecto utiliza otros arhivos que no son los de myspell
<mimecar> no podré probar el fallo en ubuntu hasta mitad tarde
<sambalespetri> gracias mimecar. tienes el enlace de donde has sacado esta información?
<mimecar> http://goldendict.org/
<mimecar> la web del proyecto
<sambalespetri> ok. gracias
<sambalespetri> mimecar...
<mimecar> di
<sambalespetri> solucioné mi problema
<sambalespetri> indicando que la ruta al diccionario morfológico es /usr/share/hunspell
<mimecar> ok
<sambalespetri> gracias
<mimecar> lo has solucionado tu solo
<xuuun> hola
<lopez> como elimino un driver compilado  ? quiero reinstalar el driver v4l-dvd para una captradora encore
<mimecar> lopez: entras en la carpeta del driver compilado
<mimecar> y con suerte, sudo make uninstall
<mimecar> no siempre funciona, lo tienes que ejecutar desde la carpeta que tiene la compilación
<lopez> dice que no hay ninguna regla para uninstall.
<lopez> Si compilo nuevamente sin sacar puede que se tapen los errores ?
<mimecar> si no tienes regla para uninstall me parece que no lo podrás quitar
<mimecar> revisa la documentación del driver
<lopez> y así es nomas en la documentación no sale nada sobre uninstall  solo las cosas que ya hice
<mimecar> si no te sale en la documentación, no podrás quitar el driver
<mimecar> puedes en todo caso bloquear la carga del driver
<lopez> creo que encontré el error al compilar firedtv generaba un error al compilar y buscando en ubuntu-es dice que hay que desactivar esa opción ya osm comento
<mimecar> lopez: te daba un error con el driver que habías compilado?
<lopez> si
<lopez> no lograba escuchar el sonido
<lopez> pero con el video no había problemas
<lopez> regreso en minutos
<lopez> sigue dando error al compilar y veo pero no escucho
<lopez> formateo y reinstalo todo ?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> ¿que error te da al compilar?
<lopez> las utimas lineas son http://pastebin.com/DuupG1d4
<mimecar> donde aparece el error ahí?
<lopez> ahh entonces compilo perfecto ambos, tomaba como error se sale del directorio, pero entonces por que no tengo sonido ?
<mimecar> puede ser que no esté con volumen el canal
<lopez> con alsamixer puedo ver eso ?
<mimecar> depende de si usas pulse audio o alsa
<lopez> yo si mal no recuerdo había un comando de reconfiguración de tvtime en modo gráfico desde la consola donde pedía la dirección del dispositivo
<lopez> pero no lo recuerdo y no lo encontré
<grumete> hola alguien despierto?
<mimecar> !ask grumete
<kubot> grumete: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<grumete> hey muchachos, mi computador simplemente se congela, y me molesta mucho... sólo se puede mover el mouse, y ni siquiera puedo entrar a ninguna shell tty para tratar de reiniciarlo....
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<grumete> me pasa a menudo es muy molesto.
<grumete> 11.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<grumete> yeah
<mimecar> ¿cuando empezó el fallo?
<grumete> no recuerdo bien, apenas llevo un par de meses...y creo que desde el principio.
<grumete> lo único que se me ocurre es volver a instalarlo.....
<mimecar> ¿que tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<grumete> nvidia geforce with cuda
<mimecar> ¿usas el driver libre o el privativo?
<grumete> estoy en un computador portatil.
<grumete> mmh no sep
<mimecar> ¿has instalado el driver privativo?
<grumete> dice que el driver privatico está activado pero que no se usa por el momento
<grumete> y sólo me aparece la opción de removerlo
<mimecar> si está activado se tiene que usar
<grumete> mmh
<mimecar> ¿estas usando unity?
<grumete> nop
<mimecar> gnome clásico?
<grumete> si
<mimecar> ¿no te funciona unity?
<grumete> al parecer no porque una vez mostró un mensaje que decía que era mejor con la version clásica
<grumete> la verdad no me molesta, no me gusta el unity.
<mimecar> entonces no tienes aceleración 3D
<grumete> que raro porque este computador tiene buena tarjeta de video... bueno una decente.
<grumete> con razón no me sirve ni el compiz
<mimecar> ¿es muy reciente la tarjeta?
<grumete> no sé
<fij0> gente , con iproute2 puedo hacer nat, bien, pero puedo ademas jugar con los puertos ?? o sea ippublica:100 a ipprivada:22 ??? por lo q entiendo es todo o nada el nat de iproute2
<duende> hola gente
<duende> tengo un problema con el X, no puedo ver un video o mover la ventana del reproductor sin que se reinice el X que puede ser???
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<duende> mimecar uso lubuntu 11.04 pero me pasa lo mismo con xubuntu 11.04 recien instalado
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<duende> mimecar eso estoy haciendo, como para comprobar pero solo hay una de adobe flash
<mimecar> cuando acabes, en la consola
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<cousteau> qué navegador?
<cousteau> chromium?
<cousteau> hace poco leí algo de un fallo gordo con chrome y flash
<cousteau> que no podía leer ActionScript 2 o algo así
<cousteau> así que si te llega una actualización de chromium, estupendo
<duende> si chrome
<duende> chormium
<duende> mimecar hecho
<cousteau> (aunque personalmente uso Epiphany para Lubuntu; el chromium no me termina de convencer)
<mimecar> duende: ¿con que programa aparece el fallo?
<duende> con vlc con mplayer con guvcviwe que es para poder usar la camara web
<mimecar> ¿que tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<duende> es una integrada via
<mimecar> eso no es bueno
<duende> y en otro PC que tengo tambien via me pasa lo mismo
<mimecar> VIA es una marca con tarjetas flojas
<duende> pero .... antes no pasaba y raaaastreando el problema, dicen que se debe a una nueva version del X y del kernel en esta nueva version de kernel que tiene el 11.04
<duende> mimecar .... siii :-/
<mimecar> ¿quien lo dice?
<mimecar> lo del fallo
<duende> buscando por internet, la gente que se ha quejado de ese mismo problema, tienen por lo general tarjetas VIA
<duende> mimecar por ejemplo: http://www.ubufaq.com/question/agp1YnVudHUtZmFxchALEghQcmVndW50YRi8vDoM
<mimecar> ¿está reportado ese fallo?
<duende> donde puedo mirar eso?
<mimecar> en la web de launchpad
<mimecar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome/+bug/760743
<mimecar> si que está reportado
<mimecar> al final del enlace que has puesto sale eso
<duende> mimecar esa pagina tiene pistas para arreglar el problema??
<mimecar> al final del enlace que has puesto al principio tienes una posible solución
<guampa> buenas
<Devils> tengo un problema con mi HG520B
<Devils> al usarlo como switch
<Devils> este en el modelo http://www.google.com.do/search?hl=es&cp=3&gs_id=t&xhr=t&q=hg520b&pq=switch&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&biw=1238&bih=470&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi
<luiferares> hola, puede ser que el grub se haya desconfigurado despues de actualizar de 10.04 a 10.10?
<fosco_> luiferares: lo que es seguro es que se habrá actualizado
<luiferares> sale todo grandote y se supone q esta en una resolucion mayor, y al entrar a mi sistema sale un error pero es poco legible
<luiferares> puedo ver q error es desde algun comando?
<luiferares> como puedo elimnar un kernel antiguo?
<fosco_> luiferares: como cualquier otro paquete
<fosco_> sudo apt-get remove --purge paquete
<fosco_> si no sabes como se llama exactamente el paquete usa dpkg -l | grep -i linux-image
<luiferares> ok gracias
<SupportCancun> hola
<xangua> adios
<wicope> adiós :P
<mimecar> alfplayer: estabiliza un poco tu conexión o kubot se activará
<xangua> tal ves ese es el problema por el que vino :P
<SupportCancun> hola
<mimecar> hola SupportCancun
<SupportCancun> alguien me ayuda ha hacer un canal irc para mi mini empresa ?
<mimecar> SupportCancun: tendrás que buscar una red que admite empresas
<mimecar> te será más sencillo crear una cuenta en facebook / twitter
<Gargadon> una empresa requiere de un canal irc? personalmente no lo creo
<SupportCancun> wbueno en realidad como contacto con mi socio
<SupportCancun> Bueno la verdad voy inciando en esto
<m4v> /join #tucanal
<fosco_> SupportCancun: si quieres crean un canal temporal donde poder hablar simplemente ejecuta /j #nombre_del_canal
<fosco_> si quieres que el canal persista tendrás que usar otra red
<SupportCancun> ha ok nomas me interesa un canal temporal
<SupportCancun> Usted sabe como puedo lograr que en mi empresa ya cree una pagina de facebook pero que salga asi facebook.com/miempresa
<m4v> lo podés registrar, freenode no cierra un canal por ser de una empresa
<SupportCancun> porque mi facebook me aparece algo asi:
<fosco_> este canal es para soporte de ubuntu
<fosco_> no de facebook
<mimecar> SupportCancun: sigue la conversación en el canal de offtopic
<mimecar> !ot SupportCancun
<kubot> SupportCancun: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<SupportCancun> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Support-Cancun/130841423663370
<SupportCancun> asi me sale
<SupportCancun> mmm ok entonces solo es para soporte ubuntu gracias
<SupportCancun> no saben donde me puean ayudar sobre ee tema ?
<xangua> SupportCancun: facebook.com/username
<xangua> creo que asi es, ahi le puedes poner nombre
<xangua> aunque creo que solo es con los usuarios, no con las págias
<xangua> páginas*
<SupportCancun> ok gracias investigare :D
<SupportCancun> Efectivamente es con Facebook/username gracias tambien sirve para paginas !
<SupportCancun> ahora
<SupportCancun> apenas ayer me instale el Xubuntu
<SupportCancun> pero no me ha gustado el visor de fotos/imagenes no saben si existe otro ?
<mimecar> SupportCancun: puedes instalar otro usando el centro de software
<mimecar> SupportCancun: puedes instalar shotwell como visor de imágenes
<Elixe> Hola
<Elixe> Necesito saber como cambiar el idioma de los comandos de la consola ?
<m4v> creo que se hace con la variable $LANG
<Elixe> de donde toman los comandos el idioma?
<Elixe> es propio de los archivos binarios o los toma de otro lado?
<m4v> tenés que instalar el paquete del idioma que corresponde
<m4v> como language-pack-es, las traducciones están en archivos .po o .mo, no están dentro de los binarios
<Elixe> necesito que el comando "ifconfig"
<Elixe> use el lengauje original
<Elixe> en ingles
<Elixe> se puede cambiar le idioma a un programa en particular de la consola?
<Elixe> exit
<m4v> si, con la variable LANG como dije antes...
<mimecar> m4v: lang no afecta a todos los programas de la sesión?
<cousteau> con `export LANG=C` se puede hacer que todos los programas lanzados desde esa consola estén en inglés (a menos que el programa use otra configuración)
<fzeta> res, hi...
<m4v> mimecar: solo de esa sesión de consola, para que esté en todas las sesiones abría que ponerlo en el bashrc o profile
<mimecar> ok
<fij0> buenas.....pregunta........se puede hacer algo como postrouting - dnat pero con una cadena que yo cree en la tabla nat ?
<dabor> fij0: iptables
<m4v> !iptables
<kubot> Iptables es una herramienta de configuración del cortafuegos. Ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Iptables | Tutorial avanzado de iptables (en inglés): http://www.frozentux.net/documents/iptables-tutorial/ | Ver también !ufw
<Devils_> tengo un problema con mi HG520B
<Devils_> al tratar de ponerlo como hub
<Devils_> real mente es un módem tiene la entrada hembra de un conector rj11
<ELETRONICO> Devils_: el HG520B es un modem
<ELETRONICO> xd
<Devils_> funciona como hub
<ELETRONICO> Y TIENE CUANTAS SALIDAS PARA RJ45
<Devils_> 4
<ELETRONICO> tonse es modem router
<ELETRONICO> xd
<Devils_> me ayudas a ponerlo como quiero?
<ELETRONICO> podria ayudarte, no tengo mucha experiencia
<ELETRONICO> :D
<Devils_> ok
<Devils_> al parecer sabes de red
<Devils_> no se si sea el dhcp
<ELETRONICO> fijate si en sus configuraciones , esta activado el dhcp
<Devils_> no lo tengo configurado
<ELETRONICO> y el protocolo tcp/ip  , q tipo de Ip tiene, por ip automatica o esta fija
<Devils_> osea no estoy conectado con el ahora mismo
<ELETRONICO> Devils_:
<ELETRONICO> https://networkspeedy.wordpress.com/2009/09/30/configuracion-huawei-echolife-hg520b-router-adsl-wireless/
<Devils_> creo que usa dchp automático
<ELETRONICO> abre la pagina ( firefox
<ELETRONICO> y pone esta ip
<ELETRONICO> 192.168.1.1
<Devils_> jiji
<Devils_> yo se eso jiji
<ELETRONICO> puedes entrar ai?
<Devils_> no porque
<Devils_> no lo tengo conectado
<Devils_> ahora mismo
<ELETRONICO> xd
<Devils_> no me entra el internet
<ELETRONICO> conecttate
<Devils_> o es la mascara de red
<ELETRONICO> al modem
<mimecar> Devils_: no necesitas conexión a internet para acceder al modem
<Devils_> o es el dhcp
<ELETRONICO> conecttate directo al modem pa configurar
<Devils_> solo tengo un puerto
<ELETRONICO> sin importar q tengas internet
<ELETRONICO> xd
<Devils_> rj45
<Devils_> si
<Devils_> tambien
<Devils_> eso mismo como dices
<Devils_> si no tengo internet
<Devils_> como leo lo consejos de ustedes
<ELETRONICO> pone la ip 192.168.1.1 , en tu navegador de internet ( da igual q tengas o no internet)
<Devils_> espera
<ELETRONICO> ya
<Devils_> me conectare con ta tarjeta inalambrica
<ELETRONICO> ok
<Devils_> porque mi nombre abra cambiado a Devils_?
<mimecar> porque no lo tienes registrado
<Devils_> si lo esta
<Devils_> YA LISTO
<Devils_> ahora si muchachos
<Devils_> estoy dentro ELECTRONICO
<ELETRONICO> ya colocaste usuario y contraseña?
<ELETRONICO> admin , password :1234
<Devils_> es root por defecto
<Devils_> y la pass 12345
<ELETRONICO> bueno
<ELETRONICO> entraste?
<Devils_> si
<Devils_> te diré algo
<ELETRONICO> si?
<Devils_> la configuración esta por defecto solo le e cambiado el pass de absceso
<ELETRONICO> de q pais eres?
<Devils_> y el tipo de segurida es wpa
<Devils_> dominicano
<ELETRONICO> te sabes el usuario y contraseña de internet?
<mimecar> si la conversación se alarga , sería mejor que pasarais al canal de offtopiv
<ELETRONICO> mimecar: yo diria q esta conversa es pa minimo 1 hora
<ELETRONICO> por chat
<mimecar> la configuración del modem no es algo relacionado con ubuntu
<ELETRONICO> xd
<Devils_> jajaja
<ELETRONICO> ajjajajaa
<Devils_> ubuntu es caprichoso
<Devils_> lo han hecho caprichoso
<ELETRONICO> Devils_: si kieres q te ayude baja el skype
<ELETRONICO> y por ai te hablo
<Devils_> bamos a privado
<Devils_> vamos*
<ernest_> buenas
<Alemedina> buenas tardes amigos soy de venezuela necesito de su ayuda por favor les explico para ver si me podrian ayudar, estoy montando un filtro de contenido con proxy transparente a traves de ZENTYAL  y en realidad me funciona perfecto pero tengo un problema no puedo cambiar o mejor dicho personalizar la pagina de acceso denegado que el trae ya que no la llama directamente de dansguardian por favor ayuda
<mimecar> Alemedina: ¿ese programa está en los repositorios?
<Alemedina> no es una distro a parte es muy completo excelente de verdad aaa y lo otro es que el prox transparente me cierra las pestañas del navegador cuando estan duplicadas es decir si tengo face por dar un ejemplo face abierto y abro otro link me cierra y me permite abrir solo uno
<mimecar> Alemedina: si estas usando otra distribución, te podrán ayudar mejor en el canal de esa distribución
<Alemedina> no tiene ese es el detalle de verdad soy nuevo en eso y muy interesado de verdad
<Alemedina> como hago para ver si tiene
<Alemedina> la distro es zentyal
<mimecar>  /join #nombrecanal
<mimecar> en su página web tendrás más información
<Alemedina> gracias amigs de verdad voy a intentarlo
<Devils_> mimecar:
<manolin> hola, ¿que herramienta me aconsejais para escanear un usb en busca de posibles fallos? he instalado varias veces un livecd y me dice que no encuentra el SO
<Devils_> como puedo ver detalles de mi ip o los destalles de mi conexión a internet
<fosco_> manolin: como has creado el liveUSB?
<fosco_> Devils_: ifconfig
<manolin> fosco_, con dd
<fosco_> manolin: de ese modo no se pueden usar isos de ubuntu
<manolin> fosco_, no es de ubuntu, es una livedvd de gentoo 11.2
<fosco_> usa unetbootin o la utilidad de discos de arranque de ubuntu
<fosco_> manolin: no estoy seguro del tipo de iso q usa gentoo
<fosco_> pero si no es hibrida no puede hacerse con dd
<mimecar> manolin: sabes que un error con dd te puede dejar sin disco duro?
<manolin> fosco_,  he intentado varias veces instalar livecd de otras distros no ubuntu, y la herramienta que viene en ubuntu parace creada solamente para crear liveusb de ubuntu
<mimecar> manolin: usa unetbootin
<manolin> ok
<fosco_> así es
<fosco_> es sólo para ubuntu
<fosco_> estamos en un canal de ubuntu, supuse que querías crear un liveUSB de ubuntu
<fosco_> para el resto de isos lo mejor es unetbootin
<omikron4> manolin: tambien puedes usar multiboot para linux
<manolin> ok gracias, es que ya estaba casi convencido que tenia el pendrive joio
<omikron4> manolin: si quieres usar el dd tendras uqe preparar primero el usb con una aplicacion de synaptica que te lo prepara para hacerlo arrancabble
<mimecar> dd es peligroso si no sabes lo que estas haciendo
<mimecar> el riesgo de romper algo es grande
<omikron4> dd = duplicate disk ; if= input file of= output file
<mimecar> omikron4: imagina que pasa si lo pones al reves
<omikron4> pues que la kgas
<Devils_> como desactivo mi conexion de red?
<Devils_> conexión*
<mimecar> Devils_: quita el cable de red
<Devils_> jijji
<omikron4> Devils_: que es lo que realmente quieres hacer?
<m4v> Devils_: usa el applet de red?
<omikron4> porque si quieres desconectar la inalambrica.. sudo service network-manager stop
<Devils_> ya se como gracias
<Devils_> clic derecho en la barra de arriba y luego desconectar verdad?
<Guest55895> si, es lo que yo pensaba
<Devils_> si jijij
<omikron4> Devils_: es que cuando alguien pregunta eso yo creo que no sabe que los iconos superiores tienen opciones.. de ahi mi respuesta
<Devils_> quien sabe de redes para que me de una mano en privado?
<Devils_> solo se me olvido eso
<Sapote> Devils_: que le sucede?
<Devils_> tengo dos modem
<Devils_> y uno lo usare y uno lo quiero usar como
<Devils_> hub
<Devils_> para conectar mas equipos
<mimecar> si son dos líneas independientes, donde está el problema?
<Devils_> lineas?
<Devils_> como asi mimecar?
<mimecar> tienes dos modems
<mimecar> cada modem es independiente
<Devils_> ok
<Devils_> uno lo usare como hub
<Devils_> comprendes?
<Devils_> porque el otro no tiene wireless y el que pondré de si
<mimecar> no veo donde tienes el problema
<Sapote> Devils_: no hay problema, si en definitiva internamente esos modems tienen un chip de switch
<Sapote> Devils_: todas las bocas que tienen 4 bocas, son un switch
<Devils_> a ok
<Devils_> pero no me funciona
<Devils_> lo conecto y me saca
<Devils_> me deja de dar internet
<Sapote> en realidad un puerto emulado, si transfiere entre dos puertos obtendra no mas de 50mbps, en un switch real logra 80-100mbps
<Sapote> Devils_: eso seguramente pasa porque ambos equipos tienen la misma ip en la misma red
<DavidMiguelGomez> hola
<DavidMiguelGomez> una pregunta
<Devils_> no no es eso
<Devils_> sapote
<Sapote> Devils_: fijese que tengan ip diferentes, y al que usara como switch, desactivele dhcp
<Devils_> una ip es de clase a y otra de clase c
<DavidMiguelGomez> como puedo hacer un chat irc que tambien lo puedan usar en windows?
<mimecar> DavidMiguelGomez: un servidor de IRC ?
<Sapote> DavidMiguelGomez: el irc es irc, no es de windows o linux
<Sapote> DavidMiguelGomez: usted busca un server de irc o un cliente de irc?
<omikron4> DavidMiguelGomez: yo tengo todas las cuentas en el pidgin..incluyendo el msn el yahoo y el gmail
<Sapote> Devils_: fijese si tienen mac diferentes
<Devils_> obvio que si sapote
<Sapote> Devils_: lo unico que se me ocurre es que sea dhcp
<Devils_> eso pensé yo
<Devils_> también pensé en sus mascara de red
<Sapote> Devils_: usted conecta la PC al router A, luego desde el switch del router A cable al router B, siendo B quien se conecta a internet?
<Devils_> pero eso esta automatico
<Sapote> Devils_: pueden estar en la misma red con ips diferentes
<Devils_> yo estudio redes sapote
<Devils_> estoy buscando ayuda
<Devils_> porque no se la encuentro
<Devils_> las ip de clase a y clase c
<Sapote> Devils_: le puedo ayudar en redes, me dedico a ello, pero con la poca informacion que tengo es lo unico que puedo decirle
<Devils_> se diferencian es que una de para redes mas amplias
<Sapote> que sean clase a, c, d, m no importa
<Sapote> lo que importa es que no tengan la misma mac, que no tengan la misma ip
<mimecar> Devils_: si el problema es de configuración del modem, usar el canal de offtopic
<Devils_> sapote
<Devils_> vamos a privado?
<Sapote> venga a offtopic
<Sapote> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Sapote> gracias por recordarlo mimecar
<Devils_> mimecar. como entro a eso?
<Devils_> jijijij
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Devils_> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Devils_> jij
<Devils_> sorry
<DavidMiguelGomez> omikron4 oye me ayudas en esto del irc porfa?
<omikron4> DavidMiguelGomez: es que aun no se lo que quieres
<DavidMiguelGomez> mira yo uso linux pero otros amigos no
<DavidMiguelGomez> entonces
<DavidMiguelGomez> quiero que por ejemplo yo tenga un canal irc y los que usen windows tambien lo puedan usar
<Guest24715> en windows se puede usar
<Guest24715> si esa es tu pregunta
<DavidMiguelGomez> aja pero como ?
<DavidMiguelGomez> bueno
<DavidMiguelGomez> se que
<DavidMiguelGomez> aqui no devo
<Guest24715> jaja
<DavidMiguelGomez> preguntar sobre windwos
<Guest24715> bueno te lo digo aun asi
<omikron4> Decir para los que hayan actualizado en el dia de ayer la alpha 2 de oneiric.. y solo les salga el menu de escritorio de la barra superior habiendo desaparecido unity.. yo solucione el tema.. si alguien tuvo ese problema.. que lo indique
<Guest24715> ya tendras el nombre del canal y todo eso
<DavidMiguelGomez> pero creo que tiene que ver porque lo quiero conectar con ubuntu
<DavidMiguelGomez> sip supportcancun
<Guest24715> lo unico qe necesitas es un cliente IRC
<DavidMiguelGomez> te refieres que si ya tengo creado el canal ?
<Guest24715> como xchat en ubuntu
<mimecar> DavidMiguelGomez: tu creas el canal de irc y lo puede usar cualquier sistema operativo
<Guest24715> si
<Guest24715> a eso me refiero
<m4v> DavidMiguelGomez: creá un canal, y usá webchat.freenode.net y ya
<Guest24715> si lo tienes creado y puesto en webchat como muy bien dice m4
<Guest24715> m4v*
<Guest24715> puedes acceder desde cualquier cliente IRC
<DavidMiguelGomez> oye me puedes ayudar por msn ? esque soy muy nuevo en linux no se mucho
<HBoss> Hola, alguien puede ayudarme con un problema de mi conexión wifi
<mimecar> DavidMiguelGomez: solo tienes que entrar en una web
<DavidMiguelGomez> aja?
<mimecar> y ya tienes el irc,
<HBoss> mi wi fi funcionaba correctamente hasta que decidi cambiar de driver.
<Guest24715> Es como subir una foto al tuenti xd
<Guest24715> mas facil incluso
<mimecar> HBoss: ¿versión de ubuntu?
<Guest24715> y el driver?
<HBoss> cambie el broadcom STA al broadcom B43
<omikron4> DavidMiguelGomez: lo que debes hacer es instalar pidgin y añadir las cuentas que tu tengas, en caso de que sea eso lo que quieres
<HBoss> tengo ubuntu 10.10
<m4v> HBoss: poné el driver que estaba antes
<HBoss> ya lo hice pero ahora tampoco funciona
<DavidMiguelGomez> ok probare entre a la web que me dieron  webchat.freenode.net
<Guest24715> los broadcom he leido que daban muchos problemas
<Guest24715> como muchos belkin
<HBoss> quiero saber si hay alguna forma de volver a la configuración anterior
<m4v> HBoss: como instalaste el driver?
<Guest24715> yo tuve qe devolver un belkin
<HBoss> entre en la aplicación donde dice controladores adicionales
<HBoss> en sistema/administración
<omikron4> HBoss: si tienes la broadcom b43 11, 12 1xx lo mejor pones el STA
<omikron4> sin embargo creo que una vez instalado debes reiniciar la makina
<HBoss> si ese era el controlador que usaba antes y funcionaba
<HBoss> pero despues de cambiarlo y volver a ponerlo ya no funciona
<Guest24715> desactivalo en hardware adicional
<HBoss> lo he hecho en todas las combinaciones posibles
<m4v> HBoss: desde esa misma aplicación podés desinstalar el driver que pusiste, eso ya lo hiciste presumo..
<Guest24715> a ver si asi te devuelve a la version anterior....
<DavidMiguelGomez> otra pregunta si yo abro un canal por aki con el /j "nombredelcanal"
<HBoss> si claro lo he intentado más de 100 veces.
<Guest24715> vaya
<DavidMiguelGomez> me aparece
<DavidMiguelGomez> en otros lados ?
<mimecar> DavidMiguelGomez: si
<Guest24715> en otro canal quieres decir
<mimecar> te aparecerá en la red freenode
<DavidMiguelGomez> ha okk
<HBoss> m4v: estoy intentando actualizar a Ubuntu a la versión 11.04 cree que con eso se solucione el problema?
<HBoss> m4v: tengo la esperanza de que todos los controladores se vuelvan a configurar en modo default.
<Guest24715> HBoss no se....
<mimecar> HBoss: el controlador se mantendrá
<Guest24715> prueba a hacer la revision de los elementos del sistema
<m4v> HBoss: capaz, pero no estoy seguro, si el problema persiste despues de desinstalar el driver capaz que hay un config mal
<Guest24715> limpia las configuraciones de todo
<Guest24715> con el purge
<DavidMiguelGomez> en otros programas para chat irc puedo conectarme a la red de freenode?
<HBoss> como hago ese purgue?
<Guest24715> o con el ubuntu-tweak
<Guest24715> qe es mas facil
<mimecar> DavidMiguelGomez: si
<DavidMiguelGomez> ok muchas gracias me esta quedando mas claro xD
<Guest24715> en cualquier programa de irc
<mimecar> si tienes un fallo de configuración en el driver, purge no lo arreglará
<Guest24715> mmm
<DavidMiguelGomez> que programa me recomiendan para el irc?
<mimecar> DavidMiguelGomez: usa la página web
<Guest24715> el ubuntu tweak crees qe podra hacerlo mimecar?
<mimecar> Guest24715: purge quita la configuración de los programas desinstalados
<mimecar> si el driver "original" está instalado no hará nada
<Guest24715> dice que ha desinstalado el que no le funcionaba
<mimecar> purge solo quitará la configuración del driver que ha desinstalado
<mimecar> pero no tocará nada del original
<Guest24715> sip
<mimecar> alfplayer: intenta arreglar tu conexión
<Guest24715> a eso me refiero
<HBoss> como hago para desinstalar todos los drivers de la tarjeta wifi, para realizar la configuración desde cero
<mimecar> HBoss: no es tan fácil
<Guest24715> buf
<m4v> HBoss: pasá la salida de "lspci" en un pastebin
<m4v> a ver que está detectando
<Guest24715> pon en una terminal lpsci
<Guest24715> se me han adelantao xd
<m4v> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<m4v> HBoss: ahí está el pastebin ^
<HBoss> ese comando no existe
<HBoss> debe estar mal la sintaxis
<Guest24715> lspci?
<Guest24715> pon:
<Guest24715> lspci
<m4v> HBoss: es lspci
<m4v> Guest24715 lo escribió mal
<HBoss> listo
<HBoss> lo pego en esta ventana?
<Guest24715> sip perdon :S
<m4v> no, en un pastebin
<m4v> !paste HBoss
<kubot> HBoss: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Guest24715> pastebin mejor
<HBoss> ok um momento para generar el pastebin
<HBoss> m4v: aqui esta el pastebin    http://paste.ubuntu.com/663767/
<Guest24715> este es el driver que instalaste: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312?
<m4v> parece que está detectado
<HBoss> si
<Guest24715> desinstalalo y reinstala el que tenias antes qe era el sata has dcho no?
<HBoss> ya he hecho eso como 10 veces y nada que funciona
<m4v> no se desinstala bien el driver parece
<Guest24715> mmmm
<HBoss> de hecho cuando pongo el que tenia antes ni siquiera detecta las redes wifi
<Guest24715> eso es a lo mejor porque no borraste laas configuraciones del otro
<HBoss> cuando pongo el B43 si detecta las redes pero no se conecta.
<HBoss> y ya verifique que no fuera problema del access point.
<HBoss> porque el wifi de mi celular conecta bien
<Guest24715> que tipo de encriptacion tienes?
<Guest24715> WEP, WPA o WPA2??
<HBoss> de hecho le quite la clave a la red y la deje abierta, (sin clave)
<HBoss> uso WPA cuando tenia clave
<Guest24715> mmm
<Guest24715> y no te funciona ni abierta
<HBoss> ahora le quite la clave para tratar de solucionar el problema
<m4v> HBoss: bueno che, porque no empezas por ahí, si detecta las redes entonces el driver está bien!
<HBoss> nada.
<Guest24715> ni con wpa
<Guest24715> con wep has probado?
<m4v> HBoss: probá reiniciando el router wireless
<DavidMiguelGomez> existen comandos de admin ?
<HBoss> no mi router no soporta wep
<m4v> DavidMiguelGomez: de que?
<HBoss> tengo un cisco DPC2445
<Guest24715> prueba esto
<Guest24715> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Net_Controller_broadcom_Corporation_BCM4312_802.11B/G
<Guest24715> HBoss has probado las dos soluciones del link que te he pasado ahora mismo?
<DavidMiguelGomez> pues no se para hablar por ejemplo a alguien en especifico para kickear etc etc
<m4v> HBoss: probaste en reiniciar el router wireless?
<Guest24715> dale a enviar mensaje
<m4v> DavidMiguelGomez: este canal es para soporte en Ubuntu, pregunta en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<m4v> soporte de Ubuntu digo
<Guest24715> le das click derecho en la persona con quien quieras hablar y le das a abrir ventana de dialogo
<HBoss> si resetee el router varias veces
<Guest24715> HBoss y la pagina qe te acabo de pasar?
<Guest24715> lo has probado ya?
<HBoss> si ya lo probe cuando hago sudo dpkg-reconfigure bcmwl-kernel-source sale error
<HBoss> dice varias lineas como esta: error en la cadena `Version' `3.1.6-59338_Ubuntu_karmic': carácter inválido en el número de revisión
<Guest24715> pega el error (si no es muy grande)
<Guest24715> tienes instalado el karmic?
<HBoss> si claro el karmic 10.04
<Guest24715> ah cierto qe el karmic es el 10.04
<m4v> HBoss: desinstalá ese paquete
<HBoss> cual paquete?
<Guest24715> tienes instalado el paquete bcmwl
<Guest24715> ?
<HBoss> espera y lo busco
<HBoss> si lo tengo instalado
<Guest24715> vale
<Guest24715> haz lo que te ha dicho m4v
<m4v> HBoss: desinstalá bcm-kernel-source y asegurate que firmware-b43-installer y b43-fwcutter están instalados
<m4v> hecho eso reiniciá
<HBoss> el bcmwl -kernel-source no lo tengo,  lo que tengo es bcmwl -modaliases
<m4v> mirá, o haces lo que te digo o te dejo y busco mejores formas de perder el tiempo.
<Guest24715> o tienes qe tener
<Guest24715> lo*
<m4v> dije "bcm-kernel-source"
<Guest24715> si te sale error...
<HBoss> por eso, ese paquete no lo tengo instalado
<m4v> dijiste que estaba instalado hace un rato
<HBoss> solo tengo el bcmwl -modaliases
<Guest24715> haz lo que te dice m4v
<HBoss> dijiste: <Guest24715> tienes instalado el paquete bcmwl
<Guest24715> si
<Guest24715> pero haz lo que te dice m4v ahora
<m4v> HBoss: firmware-b43-installer y b43-fwcutter están instalados?
<HBoss> por eso me dijo que desinstalara el "bcm-kernel-source" y no lo tengo instalado
<HBoss> espera
<HBoss> aparecen instalados con un signo de (!) lo que quiere decir que no estan en su versión más actual.
<HBoss> ambos paquetes.
<Guest24715> actualiza
<m4v> HBoss: ok, desinstalá bcmwl-kernel-source y ejecutá "sudo apt-get update" y "sudo apt-get upgrade" para actualizar
<HBoss> estoy actualizando todo el sistema al ubuntu 11.04, cuando termine, entro de nuevo al IRC y les cuento como me fue.
<Guest24715> no tienes por que actualizar al 11.04 si no quieres
<m4v> uh
<Guest24715> actualiza SOLO los paquetes sin actualizar al 11.04
<HBoss> ps la verdad si queria, pero no le habia gastado el rato porque siempre toma tiempo
<m4v> pero si ya está actualizando a 11.04 no lo puede interrumpir
<Guest24715> te has asegurado que estuvieran todos los paquetes en su ultima version?
<Guest24715> absolutamente todos
<Guest24715> ya...
<HBoss> esta en la fase de descarga de paquetes.
<m4v> ya fué, terminá de actualizá y volvé cuando esté
<m4v> me fuí
<HBoss> ok gracias.
<HBoss> cuanto acabe de actualizar vuelvo.
<Guest24715> ok
<Devils> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Devils> sapote estas hay?
<Sapote> Devils: offtopic
<igorov> hola
<igorov> una pregunta sobre hardware
<igorov> tengo una memoria ram ddr 2 de  533Mhz
<igorov> le podria cambiar por una memoria ddr2 de 800 Mhz
<igorov> ??
<Crashbit> !ot | igorov
<kubot> igorov: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<XuMuK> igorov, pues sí que podria funcionar
<XuMuK> Crashbit, y por que le dices lo de ot?
<Guest54750> porque esta fuera de lugar esa pregunta, se lo habra dich por eso
<XuMuK> Guest54750,  por que esta fuera de lugar?
<Guest54750> porque es un sitio para hacer preguntas relacionadas sobre ubuntu
<Guest54750> no sobre hardware del ordenador
<cousteau> porque no tiene que ver con ubuntu en particular
<Guest54750> si fuera problemas con el driver vale
<Crashbit> XuMuK: lee lo que pone el kubot
<Guest54750> es como si yo preguntara qe que es mejor
<Crashbit> XuMuK: ahí explica incluso porque está fuera de lugar
<XuMuK> y si ordenador en el que quiere cambiar la memoria lleva instalada ubuntu?
<Guest54750> si la pantalla led o lcd
<Guest54750> igualmente
<XuMuK> y que hay de malo que lo preguntaras?
<Guest54750> pos que no es correcto
<XuMuK> por que?
<Guest54750> para eso esta el offtopic de ubuntu
<Crashbit> !ot | XuMuK
<kubot> XuMuK: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Crashbit> XuMuK: son las normas del canal!
<XuMuK> Crashbit, pues sugue leiendolas grammarnazi
<XuMuK> de eso se descute en mailinglist de operadores...
<XuMuK> que se han inventado demasiadas restricciones
<Crashbit> XuMuK: ahora son las que son
<XuMuK> Crashbit, y de verdad te parece bien eso?
<Crashbit> XuMuK: sí
<Crashbit> XuMuK: pero esto que estas haciendo sigue siendo offtopic
<Crashbit> XuMuK: por fabor si quieres hablar de temas no relacionados ve a ubuntu-offtopic
<XuMuK> que todos esten callados y cuando se hable de algo que no esta directamente relacionado con ubuntu te mandan a la mierda( o al canal de ot)...
<Crashbit> !ot | XuMuK
<kubot> XuMuK: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<XuMuK> Crashbit, no te has hartado de poner eso?
<XuMuK> Crashbit, y quien te ha dicho que eres op del canal o algo por el estilo para llamarme la atencion?
<Crashbit> !ot | XuMuK
<kubot> XuMuK: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<XuMuK> los ops no dicen nada y tu quien te has creido?
<XuMuK> Crashbit, flood tambien es contra las reglas, por si acaso...
<Crashbit> XuMuK: deja el tema ya
<Crashbit> XuMuK: deja de hacer offtopic, se te está pidiendo por favor
<XuMuK> Crashbit, deja tu el tema ya
<Crashbit> y con toda la educación del mundo
<XuMuK> Crashbit, y si no que haras?
<Crashbit> XuMuK: este canal es de soporte para ubuntu, para temas no relacionados, como pueden ser als normas, ve a offtopic
<XuMuK> aqui nadie pide nada de momento
<Crashbit> XuMuK: comentar a los operadores tu actitud en el canal
<XuMuK> Crashbit, ya pensaba yo que eras un lameculos
<XuMuK> sigue asi)
<Crashbit> vaya, si es un troll
<flypp> Crashbit, "cuando un tonto se agarra a una verja..."
<flypp> déjalo
<Crashbit> Bueno, me voy a hacer algo de provecho, /ignore XuMuK
<Crashbit> flypp: ya xD
<XuMuK> Crashbit, pues hazlo sin sacarlo para que lo veyan todos
#ubuntu-es 2011-08-12
<roko> hola
<roko> alguien en casa]
<chilicuil> o/ roko
<roko> hola
<roko> oye
<roko> ando buscando una info sobre ubuntu
<chilicuil> roko: sobre que tema?, algunas personas por aqui podriamos ayudar
<roko> es que mira. tengo una laptop.. y no he podido isntalarle ubuntu es una sony vaio serie z el problema es que tiene un raid de fabrica tiene 2 ssd
<roko> supongo que debo desactivar el radi?
<roko> raid
<roko> antes de instalar? o el ubuntu te permite instalar en 2 hds unidos por raid
<chilicuil> roko: podria funcionar, en linux tambien puedes crear volumenes en raid, usando 'md'
<roko> aun asi puedo tener windos y ubuntu? en la compu?
<chilicuil> roko: he escuchado (como en la mayoria de hardware) que puede requerir determinados bits de un sistema operativo especifico, si es asi, si tendras que deshabilitarlo
<chilicuil> roko: si, aunque tendrias que reinstalar ambos sistemas
<chilicuil> roko: enviame el modelo de tu laptop, puede ser que alguien mas haya tenido antes ese problema
<m4v> estoy mirando en foros y parece como que ubuntu no anda bien en esa laptop
<m4v> (por el tema del raid)
<chilicuil> puff, es una pena, seguro es una de esas maquinas construidas especialmente para correr aplicaciones de alto rendimiento
<m4v> Sony has engineered its own software layer for this, and this hasn't been implemented in Linux at the time of this writing (20100330). Since Linux cannot recognize this kind of Fake RAID at boot time, it will cause problems when trying to install Ubuntu with default options
<cousteau> es decir, que tampoco se podría instalar Windows si no es de fábrica?
<m4v> roko: parece que hay formas de hacer Ubuntu andar en esa laptop pero ...
<m4v> bag
 * chilicuil agrega a su lista negra la serie z de sony
<m4v> cousteau: windows supongo que si
<cousteau> m4v, si necesitas un software especial... no creo que venga en un CD de Windows normal
<m4v> cousteau: pero debe venir con los cd que trae la laptop, no?
<cousteau> m4v, creo que desde hace años las laptops ya no traen CDs... de todas formas, imagina que el pc viniera con win vista, ¿no se le podría instalar win 7?
<m4v> mi netbook trajo cds, podemos no dejar el tema que no es topic?
<m4v> s/no//
<cousteau> vale, vale...
<XuMuK> m4v, las vaio en general no andan bien con linux
<XuMuK> casi ninguno de ellos
<XuMuK> huy... estaba scroll arriba
<XuMuK> y ademas de esto suelen instalar mucho software basura que nadie usa, pero lo cobran a lo alto, eso sí...
<argentico75> hola
<argentico75> hay alguien?
<argentico75> tengo un problema con una web que se supone es de google: http://translate.google.com.ar/#es|en|
<XuMuK> alguien
<argentico75> hola
<XuMuK> hola
<argentico75> tengo ubuntu 11.04 con firefox 5
<XuMuK> argentico75, y que problema es?
<argentico75> cuando abro esa web así no mas no hay problema, pero cuando la pongo como home page me abre esa y dos pestañas con otreas webs
<argentico75> al abrir una nueva instancia
<argentico75> probé borrar el caché, las cookies y hasta toda la carpeta /.mozilla/firefox/
<argentico75> y pasa lo mismo
<argentico75> si pruebo con la dirección cambiada ligeramente ya no sucede
<XuMuK> pues no sabria decirte, yo no uso firefox
<argentico75> http://translate.google.com.ar
<argentico75> asi no pasa nada
<argentico75> pero si es asi:
<argentico75> http://translate.google.com.ar/#es|en|
<argentico75> o así :
<argentico75> http://translate.google.com/#es|en|
<argentico75> es lo mismo
<argentico75> ocurre
<chilicuil> argentico75: interesante, y si solo lo dejas http://translate.google.com/#es| o http://translate.google.com/#es ?
<arescorpio> Dj_Dexter:-D
<Dj_Dexter> :D arescorpio .D
<Dj_Dexter> :D
<arescorpio> y 200 IRC +
<m4v> argentico75: y si usas %7C en lugar de los |, así http://translate.google.com.ar/#es%7Cen%7C
<Dj_Dexter> arescorpio:  jaja si :D
<Dj_Dexter> como va ? arescorpio :D
<arescorpio> Dj_Dexter ocio post trabajo;-)
<jachavez> hola buenas
<argentico75> a ustedes les pasa lo mismo o es mi navegador?
<jachavez> existe alguna forma de reinciar el cdrom sin reinciar la pc
<jachavez> estaba grabando y me dio un error y no se por que  segfault at 4e447c5c ip b6e49152 sp bfc32d40 error 4 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.2800.6[b6e15000+45000]
<m4v> reiniciar el cdrom?
<mariapaula> hola'
<m4v> jachavez: no entiendo, estabas grabando y se interrumpió?
<Dj_Dexter> ok arescorpio :DDDDDD
<argentico75> m4v, con %7C en lugar de | no me abre esa segunda web fantasma
<Dj_Dexter> m4v: wtf, se saca el cd jaja
<Dj_Dexter> jachavez:  :s
<Dj_Dexter> y no dejaba andar mas ?
<chilicuil> Dj_Dexter: o/
<Dj_Dexter> chilicuil:  Hi .. :D
<Dj_Dexter> aun sigues con wms tiling -?
<Dj_Dexter> :D
<chilicuil> sip Dj_Dexter demasiado buenos =)
<m4v> Dj_Dexter: el canal para charlar es #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<jachavez> m4v, eso mismo ya intente grabar con gnome-baker y con brasero y con k3b y me da error
<jachavez> m4v, graba un dvd y luego el siguiente me da error
<jachavez> m4v, y la maquina se pone b ien lenta cuando va cerrar el dvd y no se por que
<mariapaula> alguien sabe como le hago para instalar windows 7 en una unidad con ubuntu?
<XuMuK> jachavez, pero se repite el error o solo ha sido una vez?
<Dj_Dexter> m4v:  si1 :D
<argentico75> es una maquina vieja? digo, poca ram, poco disco?
<LaraGirl> alguien?
<m4v> jachavez: honestamente no se que puede ser. No hay más mensajes de error? ese segfault no me dice nada...
<argentico75> LaraGirl, instalá virtualbox que emula una computadora y ahí adentro instalas todas las compus virtuales que quieras
<XuMuK> LaraGirl, tendrias que tener una particion formateada en NTFS, instalas windows ahi y luego con un LiveCD reinstalas el grub
<XuMuK> argentico75, no es eso lo que ha preguntado
<argentico75> emula. no des el brazo a torcer
<argentico75> ya...
<LaraGirl> Okey,meparece mas simple la opciòn de virtual box
<jachavez> m4v, este es el log entero http://pastebin.com/Kav00DXz
<XuMuK> LaraGirl, depende para que quieres la windows
<m4v> LaraGirl: puedes usar VB, aunque no va a andar tan bien como si estuviera nativo
<argentico75> se fue
<m4v> buh
<dabor> cuac
<jachavez> m4v, error 15 dice
<argentico75> a mi me funciona más rapido aun
<argentico75> en VB que cuando estaba en el disco
<m4v> jachavez: prueba grabando con una velocidad más baja
<argentico75> m4v, a vos tambien te abre esa segunda pestaña la web de google translator cuando la seleccionas como home page? ( http://translate.google.com.ar/#es|en|)
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<m4v> argentico75: no probé honestamente, no tengo interés.
<XuMuK> jachavez, parece que es un bug de maverick...
<argentico75> ah, le había interesado a chilicuil
<XuMuK> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1607814 y https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/529696
<argentico75>  chilicuil,  ¿a vos tambien te abre esa segunda pestaña la web de google translator cuando la seleccionas como home page? ( http://translate.google.com.ar/#es|en|)
<chilicuil> argentico75: no he probado porque tengo muchisimas paginas abiertas, pero ahora lo hago
<argentico75> no es necesario cerrar firefox. ya lo probé
<Dj_Dexter> chilicuil:  igual, con la mania de tener tantas pestañas abiertas
<argentico75> solo con ponerla como pagina de inicio y abrir una nueva instancia me lo hace
<chilicuil> Dj_Dexter: sip, uno no aprende xD, argentico75 has probado codificar los caracteres? http://translate.google.com.ar/#es%7Cen%7C asi?
<XuMuK> argentico75, y has probado con otro navegador?
<m4v> argentico75: google search https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=306047
<XuMuK> argentico75, te lo digo porque a mi se me abre una, uso chrome
<argentico75> probé con codificarlos diferentes y no lo hace, de borrar lo del final y  tampoco lo hace
<XuMuK> ahi esta
<chilicuil> argentico75: bueno a mi tambien me abre unicamente 1 pagina
<argentico75> pero siempre que use | y tanto en la .com como en la .com.ar lo hace.
<argentico75> a ver el thread
<XuMuK> argentico75, hazlo sin usar | (pipe)
<m4v> argentico75: que firefox tienes? ahí te pasé el reporte del bug
<Dj_Dexter> chilicuil:  aja
<argentico75> 5
<m4v> argentico75: debería estar arreglado
<XuMuK> m4v, ha dicho el 5
<chilicuil> argentico75: sip, parece ser la | bonito, uno podria usarla a proposito para abrir varias paginas.., feature o bug? o.o
<m4v> argentico75: parece ser una "carácterista" de firefox para almacenar varias páginas en un solo renglón de texto. En todo caso, es un bug de firefox y no te podemos ayudar, salvo que uses lo que te dije antes %7C en lugar del |
<argentico75> pero el problema no es que me abra 3 tabs, sino que el segundo tab es una propaganda
<argentico75> aaaaa si
<argentico75> de hecho, la web que me abre es http://www.en.com/
<m4v> nose, llevalo al canal de firefox
<argentico75> es porque la barra esta que es busqueda, omnibar, busca lo que está despues del caracter |, o sea "en"
<argentico75> lo primero que encuentra es en.com
<argentico75> solved
<argentico75> pensé que estaba infectado
<argentico75> gracias!
<m4v> para futura referencia: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Multiple%20tabs%20open%20when%20starting%20Firefox
<razor____> por fin
<razor____> alguien me ayuda
<debsan> @ayuda razor____
<debsan> !help razor____
<razor____> me ayudan??
<kubot> razor____: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<razor____> bueno,te cuento que tengo placa de video ATI x1250 y no me anda la accelarion 3D
<razor____> tengo Ubuntu 11.04
<razor____> help
<TrollFace> hola trolls
<m4v> Guest7797: hola, funcionó instalar windows con virtualbox?
<Guest7797> pues no lo he intentado
<Guest7797> apenas lo intente te cuento como me fue
<tirano> hola
<ivangarcia_> hola tirano
<tirano> tengo un problema con mysql
<ivangarcia_> q le pasa
<tirano> en mi ordenador teng una version de mysql que viene en el xampp 1.7.3  y estoy desarrollando en php 5  pero cuando pongo mi sistema en el servidor con lampp me sale error en procedimiento y el error lo muestra en la  linea que lleva DELIMITER $$
<tirano> por cierto el lampp del servidor dond corre un linux red hat  tiene una version antigua
<tirano> una version antigua del lampp ahora mi pregunta es existe alguna forma de reemplazar el DELIMITER $$   para alguna version antigua del lampp xk en mi xampp si corre
<xuuun> saludos
<m4v> tirano: vas a tener más suerte en un canal de mysql, aquí damos soporte de Ubuntu
<tirano> me podrias dar el enlace del canal?
<m4v> #mysql es el único que conozco, pero es en inglés.
<tirano> ok
<tirano> :)
<tirano> dracias
<tirano> gracias
<maximo> Buenas noches
<maximo> alguien sabria decirme como hacer para poder poner los iconos en el escritorio en ubuntu 10.04 porque no puedo con el editor
<maximo> por otro lado entro al centro de ubuntu y no me deja instalar el vlc alguien save porq?
<maximo> buenas noches
<maximo> ay alguien ahi
<spjulius> buenas maximo
<maximo> hola
<maximo> sabrias por q no uedo instalr el vlc
<spjulius> decime los pasos que seguis para instalarlo.
<maximo> desistale el toten y no me dejo tampoco
<maximo> entre a el centro de sot de ubuntu puse vlc en sonido quise instalr y mno me deja me dise a faya al bajar los paquetes
<maximo> q revise mi inter
<maximo> pero instale denuebo el toten y lo pude hacer
<maximo> a su ves no logro poder poner los iconos en el escritorio
<spjulius> intentaste el metodo por el terminal, o solamente desde el centro de software o synaptic?
<Devils> maximo: tu lo habías instalado antes?
<Devils> la pregunta es que si ya lo habías desinstalado también antes
<maximo> por los dos lados
<maximo> con el editor de
<maximo> tambien y nada
<maximo> nolo  instale desde la terminal con esto sudo aptitude -y install vlc
<maximo> se instalo ok pero no sale
<maximo> instalado
<maximo> aca les paso esto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/663914/
<maximo> sin embargo no me sale o no lo puedo encontrar instalado
<logui> hello
<logui> hola
<logui> hola
<logui> che hay alguien para charlar?
<logui> ...
<Elixe> Buenas
<Elixe> alguien me dice como cambiar el idioma de los programas de terminal?
<logui> hola
<logui> bt5 vs debian q opinan?
<Tiffon> nas
<jesus> hola
<Guest43031> alguien sabe como hacer funcionar e adatador wifi
<Guest43031> sitecom dualband 300N x5
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<Guest43031> 11.04
<Guest43031> y tambien quiero instalarlo en 10.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Guest43031> sip
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si ese adaptador está soportado en ubuntu?
<Guest43031> he mirado
<Guest43031> y dicen qe con ndiswrapper se soluciona
<mimecar> ¿no tiene soporte nativo en ubuntu?
<Guest43031> voy a volver a mirar a ver..
<Guest43031> voy a reiniciar a ver
<jesus_> volvi
<LuxRDR> buenos dias, mis panas, estoy montando un servidor con ubuntu server, le instale xampp pero para que pueda funcionar bien debo parar el apache2 y el mysql
<LuxRDR> logre que xampp cargue desde el inicio
<LuxRDR> como hago para parar el apache2 y el mysql
<LuxRDR> y que cada vez que reinicie el servidor estos dos servicios no se carguen
<LuxRDR> o no se inicien
<LuxRDR> espero me puedan ayudar gracias
<Alemedina> buenas dias como van
<Alemedina> podrian ayudarme con zentyal por favor se los agradezco encarecidamente
<Alemedina> podrian ayudarme con zentyal por favor
<cousteau> ni sabemos lo que es ni sabemos cuál es el problema, así que ve explicando
<Alemedina> ok gracias disculpen, les cuento no se que hacer para cambiar la pagina de acceso denegado del filtro de contenido de zentyal, es decir en la plantilla necesito colocar logo y esas cosas de mi empresa pero lo cambio desde el directorio de dansguardian y nada sigue tomando el de zentyal que no se donde se encuentra ubicado para poder modificarlo
<Alemedina>  les cuento no se que hacer para cambiar la pagina de acceso denegado del filtro de contenido de zentyal, es decir en la plantilla necesito colocar logo y esas cosas de mi empresa pero lo cambio desde el directorio de dansguardian y nada sigue tomando el de zentyal que no se donde se encuentra ubicado para poder modificarlo
<hashashin> Alemedina, dale un vistazo a esto http://blogs.zentyal.org/jacalvo/2011/01/04/how-to-customize-the-configuration-files-generated-by-zentyal/
<abdabanesha> buen dia a todos
<abdabanesha> podrias decirme como instalar el creador de discos de arranque? no recuerdo como se llama el paquete
<abdabanesha> gracias
<fosco_> abdabanesha: abre un terminal y escribe usb-creator-gtk
<abdabanesha> lo pregunto porque estoy en otra distro y no recordaba como se instalaba
<abdabanesha> gracias hermano
<fosco_> es un programa porpio de ubuntu
<fosco_> no se si en otras distros existirá
<fosco_> si no está siempre puedes usar unetbootin
<abdabanesha> ese es el problema no me funciona correctamene
<abdabanesha> correctamente
<abdabanesha> conoceis de algun otro?
<abdabanesha> la disro en cuestion que necesito meterla en usb es lubuntu para el laptop de mi chica
<abdabanesha> recierntemente he migrado de Arch  y en arch me funcionaba unetbootin pero ahora....
<fosco_> unetbootin deberia funcionar sin probelmas
<abdabanesha> sabeis si depende algun paquete en concreto en este?
<abdabanesha> o alguna libreria que dependa de el?
<Daemonproxy> hola!
<PunkiD> saluton ubunteros
<PunkiD> alguien usa urxvt ?
<PunkiD> uhmm cierto que ubuntu no usa gnome-shell :(
<PunkiD> bue no dije naaa :D
<PunkiD> que cuentan?
<mimecar> gnome-shell no está oficialmente en ubuntu
<m4v> usa gnome-terminal, gnome-shell es un manejador de ventanas.
<PunkiD> m4v: el problema es que gnome-terminal no tiene transparencia con gnome-shell, solamente cuando esta maximizada es un bug de mutter
<mimecar> PunkiD: gnome-shell no está oficialmente en ubuntu, es un paquete inestable
<PunkiD> la idea es usar urxvt de fondo de pantalla pero no puedo quitarle la decoracion de ventana
<PunkiD> lo se mimecar es que uso otra distro
<m4v> PunkiD: pero estas en gnome2 o gnome3?
<PunkiD> gnome3
<m4v> PunkiD: es más aceptable que preguntes en #ubuntu-es-offtopic si no estás usando Ubuntu
<PunkiD> okz no se molesten :) somos una comunidad linux
<PunkiD> :P
<m4v> ni idea sobre gnome3, hasta el proximo release no lo tocamos.
<PunkiD> bue igual gracias m4v  mimecar :)
<fosco_> PunkiD: es verdad lo de la transparencia, no me había dado cuenta :-O
<PunkiD> fosco_:  sip es un bajon :(  por cierto saludos! :)
<fosco_> veo que en konsole pasa lo mismo
<fosco_> que curioso, yo es que no suelo usar terminales con fondo transparente
<mimecar> fosco_: ni que en gnome 3 funcionara todo :P
<PunkiD> fosco_:  mira... probe bocha de terminales la unica que lo hace en mi caso es tilda
<PunkiD> urxvt solo funciona con la transparencia trucha :D
<PunkiD> fosco_:  yo la uso de fondo  de pantalla a la terminal con tilda http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/851/pantallazo1fk.png/
<PunkiD> el problema es que ultimamente al usar screen en tilda se me crashea :(
<mimecar> mejor pasar la conversación a OT
<sianhulo> amigos, estoy intentando instalar xlink kai en ubuntu de 64 bits(maverick)pero al ejecutar me da este error
<sianhulo> http://pastebin.com/GBadzZJQ
<mimecar> sianhulo: ese programa es de 64 bits?
<sianhulo> no, no tiene version para 64 bits
<mimecar> ¿has instalado las librerías de 32 bits?
<jondalar> como puedo saber mi ip en el chat???
<sianhulo> no hya una forma de emularse las librerias de 32 bits¿?ya que sino ocuparia mas espacio al tener instalado librerias de 32 y 64 bits
<sianhulo> aun que, me parece que tengo son las de 64 bits, dejame pasearme por synaptic
<mimecar> sianhulo: tienes que instalar las versiones de 32 bits
<sianhulo> mimecar, la version de 32 bits depende de 14 librerias que "no seran instaladas"
<mimecar> ese paquete no lo estas poniendo de los repositorios
<sianhulo> mimecar el paquete es libwxgtk2.8, esta en los repos
<jondalar> como puedo saber mi ip en el chat???
<mimecar> jondalar: usa una página que te de tu ip actual
<sianhulo> sin embargo supongo que no asi sus dependencias(raro es que esten las dependencias para la version de 64 bits pero no para la de 32)
<mimecar> sianhulo: tu sistema usa por defecto las librerías de 64 bits
<mimecar> tendrás que instalar los paquetes de 32 bits "a mano"
<jondalar> gracias
<sianhulo> mimecar, lo raro es que es que una de las dependencias es libc6, pero ya esta instalado, tanto 64 como 32 bits
<mimecar> la versión de libc6 que quiere el paquete?
<sianhulo> si, eso es lo que vi, actualizare todos mis paquetes, tardara un rato asi que probare en un rato
<cousteau> no había nu paquete? nosequé de "ia32-libs" o algo
<sianhulo> bueno, gracias por la ayuda, me parece en unas horas :)
<erAbuelo> buenas
<fzeta> saludos!!
<guichosk8> Hola, alguien puede ayudarme con una duda que tengo referente a Virtualbox
<mimecar> !ask guichosk8
<kubot> guichosk8: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<guichosk8> Tengo una PC que tiene 2 hdd de 1TB estan en RAID 1 controlados por el BIOS. Cree una VM con Windows dentro y configure un disco RAW para que accediera a una particion del RAID. El problema que tengo es que al iniciar la maquina y entrar al disco esta se queda frizada.
<guichosk8> me dijeron que posiblemente fueran problemas de permisos en algo llamado udev
<mimecar> ¿estas ejecutando la máquina virtual en ubuntu?
<guichosk8> si.
<mimecar> no he trabajado usando particiones reales en virtualbox
<mimecar> ¿sale algún error¿
<guichosk8> no, aparentemente me permite el acceso y puedo ver los archivos por un momento pero luego la maquina se traba y si voy a ver si tengo acceso aldisco ya no me permite explorar las carpetas
<mimecar> los dos discos están independientes o uno es la copia del otro?
<mimecar> en el momento que la máquina virtual usa la partición, no puedes acceder desde el sistema real
<guichosk8> cuando uso la VM, no monto la particion en ubuntu, por seguridad.
<guichosk8> con respecto al RAID 1, lo que se efectua en el disco 0 se copia al disco 1, ya que esta en modo mirror
<mimecar> uno de los discos lo usa la máquina virtual?
<guichosk8> no, solo una de las particiones del RAID.
<guichosk8> el RAID esta dividido en 3 particiones. 1) SO Ubuntu 2) Swapp 3) Particion NTFS
<mimecar> ok, llegan a salir los mensajes de arranque en la maquina virtusl?
<guichosk8> la maquina muesta el mensaje de Bienvenido a Win-2, luego entra en el escritorio del usuario , pero despues de entrar al disco se friza la vm.
<mimecar> sin tener los mensajes de error de windows se complica
<mimecar> si la máquina fuera linux, se podría tener más información
<MarioMey> Hola amigos. Estoy intentando compilar ffmpeg. E, intentando bajar los paquetes necesarios, tengo un error que no entiendo. ¿Alguien podría explicarme?
<MarioMey> libva-dev:
<MarioMey> Depende: libva1 (<1.0.8+1~) pero se va a instalar 1.0.12-2
<fosco_> por que no usas el ffmpeg ya compilado por ubuntu?
<MarioMey> Porque:
<MarioMey> 1.- necesito la versión 0.7.1 o 0.8 para poder compilar una rama del Blender
<MarioMey> 2.- quiero codificar x264.
<MarioMey> (1.- ... que la necesita)
<MarioMey> fosco_: ¿Qué significa eso que dice?
<mimecar> la versión de esa librería tiene que ser anterior a la 1.0.8
<MarioMey> ¿Y no se actualiza sola?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> esa dependencia no la puedes modificar
<mimecar> por lo menos con la versión que quieres compilar
<MarioMey> mimecar: ayer, además de agregar el PPA, tuve que forzar la versión de algunos paquetes.
<MarioMey> Me parece que tengo que desforzarlos... ¿no?
<MarioMey> ¿No hay alguna opción para que todos los que estén forzados, se desfuercen?
<mimecar> tienes un poco de caos en ese ordenador
<MarioMey> Sí... me parece que sí.
<MarioMey> Porque acabo de encontrar que la librería libva1 está en 1.12... y podría forzarla a 0.8.
<mimecar> si fuerzas paquetes, conseguirás que el sistema se rompa
<MarioMey> Es que lo necesitaba si o sí.
<mimecar> MarioMey: de forma sencilla
<MarioMey> Ahroa, quiero sacar todo eso y compilar fffmpeg.
<MarioMey> A ver.
<mimecar> un programa necesita una función que está en la v 2.0
<mimecar> tu instalas la 1.0, el programa instalado piensa que tiene la 2.0 y muere
<mimecar> si pones la 0.8, todo lo que dependa de la 1.12 puede dejar de funcionar
<MarioMey> O sea... ahora quiero desinstalar las versions forzadas.
<MarioMey> Así compilo de cero ffmpeg.
<mimecar> puedes quitarlas, pero no cumplirás las dependencias de compilación
<MarioMey> Pregunto: ¿no hay forma de encontrar todas las forzadas?
<mimecar> ... ¿cuantos paquetes has forzado?
<MarioMey> Uno que forzó unos 10 más.
<chilicuil> en ese caso usaria un chroot (tal vez pbuilder?), instalaria todas las dependencias ahi, compilaria ffmpeg estaticamente y copiaria el binario final al entorno fuera del chroot.., solo son ideas aleatorias, no me imagino que tan dificil pueda ser compilar estaticamente ffmpeg, tampoco se si quieres algunas cabeceras para blender o solo el binario...
<mimecar> MarioMey: que paquetes has forzado
<MarioMey> Ya te digo.
<MarioMey> ffmpeg (lo forzó solo) y libavutil50 forzó varios más...
<MarioMey> Creo que todos los de libav
<mimecar> ¿como los has forzado?
<MarioMey> Si ahora pongo que me fuerze a Natty el libavutil50, me dice que va a forzar también a todas las demás... y unos cuantos programas más! Audacious, Audacity, blender, GEM, Mplayer...
<MarioMey> Desde Synaptic, Paquete, Forzar versión.
<gema> no se pueden tener dos versiones del mismo paquete instaladas?
<MarioMey> No se.
 * gema hace su primera pregunta de newbie
<mimecar> MarioMey: si has usado el gestor de paquetes no es tan grave
<mimecar> cuando actualices el sistema se actualizarán todos los programas
<MarioMey> ¿Desfuerzo esos paquetes?
<mimecar> desforzar no existe como palabra
<MarioMey> Pero si están forzados, no van a actualizarse... bah, creo yo.
<MarioMey> ¡Sí, ya se!
<mimecar> si has compilado el paquete para una versión de la librería, no se si te funcionará después
<m4v> MarioMey: por forzar, a que te refieres?
<mimecar> gema: usando el gestor de paquetes no
<MarioMey> Synaptic, menú Paquete, opción Forzar versión.
<MarioMey> Fuerza a instalarse una versión en particular.
<gema> mimecar: gracias
<MarioMey> Lo tuve que hacer ayer, para compilar Blender.
<m4v> !pinning
<kubot> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<MarioMey> (Una rama especial de blender)
<m4v> debe ser el pinning del apt
<gema> y no puedes hacer un apt-get en particular que te actualice todo?
<mimecar> eso es lo que hace una actualización normal
<MarioMey> mimecar: Si yo desinstalo la dependencia de un programa desde Synaptic, ¿va a querer desinstalar todos los programas que requieren de él?
<MarioMey> *ella
<mimecar> MarioMey: todos
<MarioMey> Ok.
<mimecar> por ejemplo, quitas libc6 y te quedas sin sistema
<MarioMey> Eso lo puedo evitar desinstalando (o forzando, en este caso) uno por uno.
<MarioMey> Los que necesito.
<mimecar> busca otra forma de compilar como quieres
<mimecar> si fuerzas un paquete, eso afecta a todos los programas que dependan de el
<mimecar> MarioMey: asegurate que luego blender funcionará con las actualizaciones de las librerías
<mimecar> si tiene una dependencia con < versión , será que en la siguiente versión esa función ya no está
<MarioMey> mimecar: ¿Hay alguna forma de filtrar las versiones forzadas, en Syaptic?
<MarioMey> O mejor aún, "desforzar" las que son por repositorio...
<mimecar> supongo que en los filtros de synaptic tendrás alguna opción
<mimecar> al forzar una versión, es posible que no se apliquen las actualizaciones que salgan del paquete
<MarioMey> Uh, por Dió... esto es peor de lo que pensaba.
<MarioMey> Intenté darle que fuerce la versión Natty de los archivos que están con la versión del PPA.
<MarioMey> Pero nohizo nada.
<mimecar> MarioMey: lo mejor es que hagas las pruebas con una máquina virtual
<mimecar> y tengas el sistema real funcionando bien
<mimecar> ¿que tiene ese ppa?
<MarioMey> ffmpeg 0.8
<MarioMey> A ver...
<mimecar> MarioMey: ¿ese PPA es para tu versión de ubuntu?
<MarioMey> Y... parece que la versión 0.8 de ffmpeg es más nueva.
<MarioMey> De Oneiric.
<MarioMey> Pero tenía que instalarla.
<MarioMey> ¿Podés mirar una captura?
<mimecar> MarioMey: dime que no estas usando una versión de ubuntu de desarrollo
<MarioMey> No, 11.04.
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> ese repositorio de PPA es para ubuntu 11.04?
<MarioMey> Sí.
<MarioMey> Ahroa me acuerdo, sí.
<MarioMey> Es para Natty.
<mimecar> entonces deberías cumplir directamente las dependencias
<mimecar> (22:48:27) MarioMey: libva-dev:
<mimecar> (22:48:27) MarioMey: Depende: libva1 (<1.0.8+1~) pero se va a instalar 1.0.12-2
<MarioMey> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/16273
<mimecar> si libval tiene que ser inferior, tendrás algún cambio en la siguiente versión
<MarioMey> Te cuento lo que hice para ver si puedo hacer lo que te muestro.
<MarioMey> Voy paso por paso, para ver si podemos hacer algo...
<MarioMey> Voy a libavutil50 y le fuerzo para Natty (tiene el del PPA que usé para instalarlo).
<MarioMey> Éste me pide desinstalar de todo.... le doy que sí.
<mimecar> MarioMey: NO
<MarioMey> Pero no desinstalo..
<mimecar> que paquetes quiere desinstalar
<MarioMey> VLC, blender, audacious, audacity...
<MarioMey> Pero no aplico...
<MarioMey> Ya se que estoy haciendo cualquiera, pero estoy intentando entender.
<MarioMey> Y solucionar.
<MarioMey> En el filtro "Cambios marcados" veo los que se van a desinstalar y ahí... ¿no los puedo desmarcar?
<mimecar> tienes un backup de todos tus datos actualizado?
<mimecar> si fuerzas un paquete, todo lo que dependa de ese paquete se modifica
<MarioMey> No.
<MarioMey> A ver... vamos con un objetivo concreto.
<MarioMey> Mientras, te agradezco el tiempo que me dedicás.
<mimecar> te aconsejo que tengas un backup de tus datos y un live cd de la 11.04 a mano
<m4v> MarioMey: que necesitas hacer en concreto?
<MarioMey> El objetivo es: bajar las versiones de los paquetes que bajé del PPA de Jon Severinsson al original de Natty.
<m4v> es un ppa?
<MarioMey> https://launchpad.net/~jon-severinsson/+archive/ffmpeg?field.series_filter=natty
<MarioMey> m4v ese es el PPA.
<m4v> osea, querés desinstalar un ppa que instalaste?
<MarioMey> m4v: Sí. Este PPA me actualizó varios paquetes e instaló otros.
<MarioMey> Pero no lo hizo automaticamente, tuve que forzar versiones.
<m4v> prueba usando ppa-purge
<m4v> "sudo apt-get install ppa-purge"
<m4v> y "sudo ppa-purge ppa:jon-severinsson/ffmpeg"
<mimecar> MarioMey: haz un backup y ten un live cd a mano
<m4v> MarioMey: como agregaste el ppa?
<MarioMey> ¿Backup de todo?
<MarioMey> m4v: Esperá un toque...
<MarioMey> El Live CD lo puedo hacer en un pendrive, en 5 minutos...
<MarioMey> Pero el backup total... estaría días.
<mimecar> MarioMey: backup de tus datos
<MarioMey> No tengo rígido externo como para hacerlo.
<gema> por que tiene que hacer un backup para desinstalar un paquete?
<gema> es que le va a tocar sus datos?
<MarioMey> Eso iba a preguntar.
<gema> como mucho los datos de la app que quiere desinstalar, no?
<m4v> MarioMey: como agregaste el ppa?
<MarioMey> mimecar: Es lo mismo si tengo otro ubuntu en otra partición?
<MarioMey> m4v: Tal como dice en la página que te pasé.
<lopez> que tal les hago una consulta, puede ser que ubuntu tenga un bug que me desconecte wireless cada tanto ? es con el único equipo de la red que sucede y el que mas cerca esta.
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas lopez?
<lopez> 10.04 mimecar
<m4v> MarioMey: fijate si existe un archivo /etc/apt/preferences
<MarioMey> preferences.d
<m4v> MarioMey: creo que ahí si guarda lo de forzar versión
<MarioMey> Está vacío.
<MarioMey> Es un dir.
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones lopez?
<m4v> MarioMey: ok, si no hay nada seguramente vas a tener que sacar el force ese que pusiste en cada paquete a mano
<m4v> y después usar "sudo ppa-purge ppa:jon-severinsson/ffmpeg"
<m4v> no se donde mete synaptic el force ese
<lopez> so mimecar
<mimecar> ¿cuando ha empezado el fallo?
<lopez> hace unas cuantas semanas pero aunque reconecta de toque es molesto
<lopez> probe cambiando el gestor de conexiones pero sigue el problema
<MarioMey> m4v: intenté bajar de versión paquete por paquete, y aparecía un iconito de ubuntu al lado de cada paquete. Le di Aplicar... pero todo sigue igual.
<MarioMey> Vamos paso a paso.
<MarioMey> A ver...
<MarioMey> El ffmpeg ya está desinstalado, es no hay drama.
<MarioMey> Ahora, vamos con los paquetes que no quieren bajar de versión.
<MarioMey> m4v: Me parece que conviene desinstalar el repositorio... ¿vamos con el purge que me dijiste hace un rato?
<m4v> MarioMey: no es lo que quieres hacer? sacar el repositorio ese?
<m4v> no entiendo porque tuviste que usar el force, eso es para mantener los paquetes a una versión más vieja
<MarioMey> Yo lo tuve que hacer para una más nueva.
<MarioMey> Me dice que ppa-purge es un comando que no existe.
<m4v> no puede ser
<m4v> si es más nueva se actualiza
<m4v> tenés que instalarlo, te lo dije antes
<MarioMey> Y... qué querés que te diga...
<MarioMey> Bueno, me dice lo de ppa-purge, que no es un comando.
<m4v> dije, líneas atras "sudo apt-get install ppa-purge"
<MarioMey> Ah, ok!
<MarioMey> Perdon.
<MarioMey> Está updateando packages lists.
<MarioMey> Ahí está sucediendo...
<CanihoJR> buenas
<MarioMey> Revirtiendo paquetes...
<MarioMey> Buenoas CanihoJR
<MarioMey> m4v: Me parece que va por acá...
<CanihoJR> alguno sabe que tengo que cambiar del Theme para cambiar los separadores de los paneles de gnome????
<MarioMey> m4v: Creo que ya está.
<MarioMey> Tuve que forzar otro paquete para downgradearlo a la version original... el que me estaba pidiendo al principio del chat.
<MarioMey> m4v: Te hago una pregunta.
<Leviathan__> ola
<Leviathan__> xD
<MarioMey> Cuando dice: El paquete indicado a continuación se instaló de forma automática y ya no es necesarios. libffado-dev
<MarioMey> ¿Se puede sacar con el autoremove?
<MarioMey> ¿No lo usa nadie?
<m4v> MarioMey: se saca con autoremove
<MarioMey> ¿Y no hay problema¡?
<m4v> nop
<MarioMey> Ok.
<MarioMey> Bueno, por ahroa no voy a isntalar de nuevo el ffmpeg.
<m4v> creo que ahí vas a tener el problema nuevamente, porque nunca sacasque los forces
<m4v> sacaste*
<MarioMey> Ah...
<MarioMey> ¿Habría que sacarlos?
<m4v> y no sé donde guarda synaptic eso
<m4v> MarioMey: y si no los sacás, van a seguir estando, supongo que no se van aunque desinstales los paquetes
<MarioMey> Me parece que los del PPA aparecen en Synaptic, pero no los usa nadie... ya que el libavutil50 ya no está de este PPA.
<MarioMey> Son 5, nomás.
<Leviathan__> CUAL ES EL channel de Loic
<m4v> !alis | Leviathan__, ni idea, buscá con alis
<kubot> Leviathan__, ni idea, buscá con alis: alis es el servicio para buscar canales en freenode, « /msg alis list *algo* » | « /msg alis help » para ver la ayuda.
<Leviathan__> alis?
<Leviathan__> esque es primera vez que entro
<Leviathan__> xD
<m4v> /msg alis list *loic*
<m4v> no existe ningún canal con ese nombre. Así que no.
<MarioMey> m4v: En Synaptic, aparecían varios archivos del PPA, que me imagino que no iban a ser usados.
<MarioMey> Así que los desintalé.
<MarioMey> Éstos me pidieron que desinstale un tal libffms2-2... de una versión Lucid, no del PPA.
<MarioMey> Y ya fue... lo saqué también.
<MarioMey> Ahora, probé de instalarlo solo... y me dice que "El paquete libffms2-2 no tiene una versión disponible, pero existe en la base de datos. Esto generalmente significa que el paquete fue mencionado en una dependencia y nunca fue subido, ha sido declarado obsoleto o no está disponible en el contenido de sources.list"
<MarioMey> Pero si dice eso... y no es del PPA... entonces, no debe ser necesario... ¿o sí?
<m4v> el "me imagino que no iban a ser usados" está mal, no imagines, si no sabés no hagas.
<MarioMey> já!
<m4v> prueba instalando "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" a ver si instala paquetes que falten
<MarioMey> Leí que los archivos del PPA tenían como dependencia este archivo.
<MarioMey> Pero ningún paquete más lo pedía... ¿no será algo como provisorio, algo beta que usa ese archivo hasta que hagan otra cosa?
<MarioMey> No sé... como usar código viejo para desarrollar uno nuevo...
<MarioMey> ¿No puede ser posible esto?
<m4v> no se, si el empaquetador lo hizo así por algo será.
<MarioMey> No pide nada el comando que me pasaste.
<MarioMey> 0, 0, 0 y 14 no actualizados.
<m4v> no voy a ponerme a suponer cosas sobre algo que no conozco, vos tampoco deberías.
<MarioMey> Bueno, la lógica propia enseña.
<m4v> volviste a instalar el ppa?
<MarioMey> No.
<MarioMey> Claro que la lógica propia te hace hacer cagada...
<MarioMey> ¡Pero así se aprende!
<m4v> la lógica funciona cuando sabés lo que hacés.
<m4v> bueno, hacé el upgrade entonces
<maximo> Buenas noches,alguien sabra porque no puedo instalat el vlc desde el centro de sot de ubuntu tengo 10.04,
<m4v> maximo: que error da?
<maximo> ayer trate por consola me salio bien la instalacion pero no tengo el paquete instalado?
<MarioMey> Bueno, m4v, agradezco mucho tu ayuda.
<m4v> MarioMey: ejecutaste "vlc" desde la consola?
<m4v> maximo: ^
<MarioMey> Que tengas buenas... noches?
<MarioMey> No, yo no soy..
<MarioMey> Ja!
<m4v> tab fail
<MarioMey> Tardes, días...
<maximo> que no se pudo bajar bien el paquete q puede ser mi instalacion local sim embargo otras cosas si puedo instalar como ejm sesistale el toten y lo pñude volvver a instalar
<maximo> m4v
<maximo> ahora busco el comando con lo q lo ise desde la consola aver si esta bien ?
<m4v> "sudo apt-get install vlc"?
<maximo> sudo aptitude -y install vlc
<maximo> m4v osea q esta informacion esta mal la que ,maneje
<m4v> necesito saber el error completo que te da ese comando
<maximo> pongo con las comillas tambien?
<m4v> con aptitude debería andar
<m4v> si lo tenés instalado, ubuntu normalmente tiene apt-get solamente
<m4v> maximo: no, el comando que usaste para instalar vlc, que error da?
<maximo> no me da nada en consola al pegar esa linea
<m4v> !paste | copialo y pegalo con un pastebin
<kubot> copialo y pegalo con un pastebin: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<maximo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/664563/
<m4v> los comandos son sin comillas
<maximo> intento con la linea anterior aver q opinas si encontras algun problema
<maximo> ok
<m4v> aptitude y apt-get es lo mismo, da igual, solo pasame el error
<maximo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/664565/
<maximo> eso por consola y desde el centro de sot sale esto espera
<maximo> desde elcentro de sot.al intentar descargar sale fallo el intento de descargar el paquete compruebe su coneccion a internet
<m4v> cambiaste algo del source.list? dice que tenés repositorios duplicados
<maximo> la verdad entre a un post de ubuntu y estube actualisando algo derepente
<maximo> o saldra eso porq ayer intente instalarlo y salia como si lo ubiese echo
<maximo> pero no encuentro el paquete instalado
<m4v> vas a tener que editar el sources.list y sacar el repositorio duplicado
<maximo> m4v me podrias guiar para hacer eso porfavor
<m4v> "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<m4v> y borrá la línea que tenga http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner
<maximo> ya esta
<maximo> ahora
<m4v> "sudo apt-get update" y "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<maximo> disculapa mi imnorancia para q son estos comandos?
<m4v> el primero actualiza la lista de paquetes
<maximo> a uno por uno o junto todo¡?
<m4v> el segundo actualiza los paquetes
<m4v> uno por uno
<maximo> ok
<maximo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/664569/
<m4v> ok, "sudo apt-get install vlc" ahora
<maximo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/664571/
<maximo> no logro ahinj no se porq
<maximo> perdon ahun
<m4v> medio raro, supongo que el mirror ese está mal
<flypp> maximo, lo pone, 404, not found
<flypp> si pones en un navegador http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/sdl-image1.2/libsdl-image1.2_1.2.10-1_i386.deb , te pondrá lo mismo
<maximo> que es el mirror?de donde se descarga los paquetes?
<flypp> sí
<m4v> flypp: pero debería estar, el mirror está mal
<maximo> y como soluciono eso sera q podre cambiar quien me brinde los paquetes
<m4v> maximo: que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<maximo> 10.04
<m4v> desde el synaptic se debe poder cambiar de mirror
<maximo> guiame porfavor amigo
<maximo> esta en sitema?
<maximo> si ahi esta ahora
<flypp> maximo, has actualizado la lista de paquetes?
<maximo> si
<flypp> si vas a http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/sdl-image1.2/ verás que han quitado libsdl-image1.2_1.2.10-1_i386 y han puesto libsdl-image1.2_1.2.10-2_i386 en su lugar
<maximo> y q puedo hacer con eso
<maximo> en favor de lo q esta pasando
<m4v> mmmh
<m4v> maximo: hacé esto
<maximo> si desime
<m4v> "sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/" y después "sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/apt/lists/partial"
<m4v> después de eso volvé a hacer el apt-get update y instalar vlc
<m4v> e instalar*
<m4v> fijate de no errarle a los comandos, podes romper algo
<maximo> m4v: eso es para cambiar de mirror?
<maximo> ok
<m4v> no, para borrar las listas del apt-get
<m4v> es una forma media fea de decirle al apt-get que se olvide lo que sabe
<maximo> nada amigo
<m4v> si no dan mensajes es porque se ejecutaron bien
<m4v> ejecutaste los dos ya?
<maximo> si
<maximo> pero a la hora de instalr el vls sale lo mismo
<m4v> "sudo apt-get update" entonces para volver a actualizar las listas
<maximo> ai te paso la copia
<m4v> a ver
<maximo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/664578/
<dylan66> por que no mira en synaptic si tiene paquetes rotos
<m4v> porque no los tiene, el mirror tiene el paquete con la version incorrecta o algo
<maximo> y como saver eso una vez estando en sinaptis
<lopez_> que tal gente tengo un problema se desconecta la red inalambrica cada cierto tiempo lo cual es bastante irritante (aún estando al lado del router) actualize todo el sistema pero no paso nada aún sigue el problema.
<dylan66> hay un filtro que dice roto
<m4v> maximo: abrí el sinaptic
<m4v> synaptic
<maximo> como te mando una foto o captura
<maximo> pues en donde un amigo el sinaptis era de otra manera no me da ni la ocion de buscar paquetes
<m4v> maximo: y cambiá al servidor principal, en Configuración -> repositorios
<maximo> como amigo
<maximo> o sera q hay q actualisar dsesde sinaptis
<m4v> abrí el synaptic, menú configuración -> repositorios
<m4v> hay una opción que dice Servidor para argentina, cambialo a servidor principal
<m4v> y le das cerrar
<maximo> ok ya lo hise
<m4v> le das al botón recargar, y cerrás el synaptic.
<maximo> a eso no isevuelvo ygual de la misma manera?
<m4v> el recargar es lo mismo que el apt-get update, pero desde el synaptic
<maximo> entiendo
<maximo> ahora volvemos hacer o tratar de instalar el vlc?
<maximo> me sale tres vls en verdepero no lo tengo para usar
<maximo> en sinapti
<m4v> cerrá el synaptic y instalalo desde la consola
<maximo> como poder mandarte una captura de pantalla saves por casualidad la pagina del sapo amarillo
<maximo> ok
<maximo> amigo ya lo hisomuchas gracias
<maximo> era el mirror de argentina q estaba mal
<m4v> era el mirror de argentina que estaba mal.
<maximo> te puedo pedir una colaboracion mas
<maximo> porfavor
<maximo> no puedo poner los iconos del sistema en el escritorio
<maximo> segui un tuto desde el hacer alt f2 y seguyis los pasos y no lo pude lograr
<duende> hola
<duende> gente que opinan del rendimiento de un lubuntu de bits en un PC con  512 MB de ram ??
<m4v> ni idea, debe ser desde las preferencias de apariencia, en algún lado del menú sistema
<maximo> como poner los iconos de carpeta personal y de equipo y demas en el escritorio?
<m4v> duende: te faltó el número de bits
<maximo> ok no hay drama amigo desde ya te agradesco
<duende> 64 bits maximo
<maximo> mucha gracias
<duende> m4v
<duende> jejjee gracias
<maximo> saludos arriba ubuntu
<m4v> maximo:  ah, entendí otra cosa, igual no se como se hace eso, yo uso kubuntu.
<maximo> amigo y como saver si una copia de ubuntu esta grabada bien
<m4v> duende: 64bits con 512mb de ram va a ser una pc muy lenta. Con esa memoria tenés que usar 32bits
<CanihoJR> maximo, comparando el md5
<maximo> una ves lei q hay una página para ver eso puede ser?
<duende> humm... m4v
<maximo> CanihoJR: como se puede hacer eso?
<duende> m4v anoche "descubrí" que este procesador es de 64 bits y me acabo de instalar un lubuntu de 64 bits
<duende> aun así vengo a preguntar
<duende> alguno conoce una prueba para evaluar el rendimiento de un PC
<duende> alfo eficaz ??
<CanihoJR> maximo, sino me equivoco dentro del CD, ya ha incluido un archivo que se llama MD5, comparalo con el md5 que debe haber en la web
<maximo> ok
<m4v> duende: la ventaja de usar 64bits es poder usar más de 3gb de ram, si no tenés más de 3 gb de ram. es un despropósito.
<duende> entiendo ....
<maximo> segui estos pasos para poner los iconos en la pantala y nada http://sliceoflinux.com/2010/05/01/mostrar-todos-los-iconos-en-los-menus-de-ubuntu-10-04/
<m4v> duende: 64bits usa más ram que los 32bits, estás desperdiciando ram ahí.
<m4v> en el caso de 512mb de ram.
<CanihoJR> maximo, miraver si tienes en Sistema-> Preferencias->Configuracion de escritorio
<duende> qué lástima, es un procesador de gama media baja y venía con esa cantidad de ram, no sería tan rentable comprarle mas de 3 GB para sacarle juego, para esa gracia se puede comprar un procesador mas poderoso
<duende> entiendo m4v gracias por comentar
<m4v> duende: yo estuve con 64bits en una pc con 1gb de ram y volví a los 32bits de lo lenta que se ponía porque empezaba a swapear y todo eso.
<duende> siii swapear y otra pregunta m4v cuánta ram me recomendaría usar??
<m4v> duende: para que?
<maximo> CanihoJR: no solo despues de sistema -apariencia y ahi entro a lo q es escritorio
<duende> jaja corrijo: cuánta memoria swap me recomienda usar
<maximo> mira esto porfavor
<maximo> http://sliceoflinux.com/2010/05/01/mostrar-todos-los-iconos-en-los-menus-de-ubuntu-10-04/
<m4v> duende: depende de la memoria que tengas, si es para 512mb de ram, un 1gb de swap estaría bien
<sianhulo> me estoy intentando instalar las dependencias de xlink kai, por lo que tengo que bajar las librerias de 32 bits(xlink kai solo esta para 32 bits)pero al intentar instalar tiene 14 dependencias incumplidas(que:"no se van a instalar")entre los cuales por lo menos 1 esta realmente ya instalada(tanto en 64 como en 32 bits)asi que no se que problema tiene
<CanihoJR> maximo, ahh perdona, que lo que quieres es mostrar los iconos del menu?
<maximo> si
<CanihoJR> tienes instalado Ubuntu-Tweak?
<duende> m4v gracias
<duende> de nuevo
<maximo> no
<maximo> como lo instalo?
<maximo> y para que sirve?
<CanihoJR> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<CanihoJR> es un panel de configuracion con mas opciones, entre ellas mostrar esos iconos con 1 solo clic.
<CanihoJR> desde ubuntu-tweak podrás configurar mas cosillas y instalar algunos programas y repositorios.
<duende> una preguta mas en cuanto a rendimiento, que opinan: en un PC con 512 de MB con un amd sempron 3400+ ===> debian 6 + lxde vs lubuntu ???
<maximo> CanihoJR: me sale error me4 dise que la dependencia no se puede satisfacer
<CanihoJR> usas 10.04?
<maximo> que la pc deve contar con siertos requisitos?
<m4v> duende: ni idea, debian y ubuntu son bastante parecidos. no creo que haya diferencia
<maximo> si
<CanihoJR> dale justo debajo del boton de descargar
<CanihoJR> que pone old versions
<ruben_l1nux> wenas
<m4v> duende: habrá que hacer un benchmark para comparar. y ni ganas de perder el tiempo con eso :P
<maximo> me abrio muchas opciones cual descargar pues esta todo en ingles
<duende> jajajajajaja m4v
<maximo> es esto?https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/+download
<CanihoJR> bajate el primero que pone ubuntu-tweak_05...maverick1_all.deb
<CanihoJR> maximo,  si
<CanihoJR> alguno conoce algun canal de linuxmint en español?
<maximo> ya esta amigo esta en curso
<m4v> no, solo existe el inglés
<maximo> la instalacion
<maximo> ahora
<maximo> donde se queda instalado el paquete?
<ruben_l1nux> yo no
<CanihoJR> m4v y ayudan si habla uno en español?
<CanihoJR> maximo, en aplicaciones->herramientas de sistema (si no recuerdo mal)
<maximo> CanihoJR: ya se instalo tweak
<m4v> CanihoJR: no creo.
<CanihoJR> cachis, entonces me quedo por aqui :P
<maximo> ahora desde ahi como sigo
<CanihoJR> maximo, lo has abierto?
<maximo> si
<CanihoJR> hay una seccion que se llama escritorio?
<m4v> CanihoJR: no soportamos Mint aquí, solo Ubuntu y los derivados oficiales
<CanihoJR> (no lo recuerdo de memoria)
<maximo> si estoi ahi amigo esta rebueno
<CanihoJR> m4v, uso los dos, asi que no hay problema :P
<m4v> kubot: dile a CanihoJR sobre mint
<maximo> seleciono eso y cierro nada mas?
<kubot> CanihoJR: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<m4v> CanihoJR: ok
<CanihoJR> maximo, si asi de simple :P
<CanihoJR> sin tocar cosas "raras"
<maximo> gracias amigo esta bueno
<duende> m4v gracias! buena noche me iré a 32 bits
<m4v> suerte
<maximo> señores muchas gracias
<maximo> a todos utds por su ayuda
<maximo> arriba ubuntu?
<maximo> Buenas noches nuevamente
<maximo> alguien me podra guiar como hacer una copia de un cd ejplo 10.04me lo emprestaron y quiero sacarle una copia
<onicev1> Hola
<maximo> o si conocen la pagina donde pedirlo a la gente de linux
<onicev1> ¿Alguien podría decirme como convertir archivos flv a mp3?
<dylan66> con vlc se puede hacer
<maximo> onicev con el firefox?O otro?
<maximo> desde internet o videoas q ya tenes en tu ordenador?
<onicev1> Hará como cosa de un par de meses alguien de aquí me indicó como hacerlo mediante el terminal. No he vuelto a repetir la operación y tampoco encuentro las instrucciones que tomé en aquella ocasión. Solo recuerdo que era algo muy sencillo y funcionaba.
<onicev1> un par de videos que ya tengo en el ordenador
<brian-99> ffmpeg?
<onicev1> si era ffmpeg. Pero no recuerdo que era lo que habia que ordenar
<brian-99> http://linuxd4.comlu.com/?p=1028
<brian-99> mira ahi hay informacion
<brian-99> creo que si reemplazas el .oog por el .flv
<brian-99> podria funcionar
<dylan66> ffmpeg -i “archivodevideo” “audio.mp3”
<maximo> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/ofde/Desktop/nombre_imagen.iso
<onicev1> La orden era directa. No habia que reemplazar nada
<maximo> que opinan de esto púes segun el tutorial dise q desde la consola se genera una copia iso en el escritorio
<onicev1> voy a probar dylan
<maximo> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/65663 lo saque de aqui
<brian-99> si quiero decirte que cambies la terminacion pues el tutorial explicaba para archivo con otra extension entendes?
<dylan66> maximo el cd debe estar desmontado
<dylan66> dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/home/roberto/Escritorio/imagenx.iso
<onicev1> A ver si me explico bien. Que me he perdido. Tengo los videos desde hace tiempo en el ordenador. Son FLV, y a mi solo me interesa la banda sonora en MP3.
<onicev1> Bueno, seguiré buscando las instrucciones que hice en su dia. Un saludo y gracias por vuestra ayuda.
<onicev1> Bye
<maximo> hola onicev1 con esto podes soun convert
<maximo> q distribucion usas
<maximo> soundconverter  perdon es asi
<maximo> tenes tutoriales de esto en you tube
<maximo> esta bueno probalo
<CanihoJR> buenass
<CanihoJR> de nuevo!
<maximo> y lo descargas desde los repositorios
<maximo> hola CanihoJR  saves como hacer una copia iso
<CanihoJR> perdon?
<CanihoJR> explicame un poco mas que quieres hacer, o que necesitas :)
<maximo> me emprestaron un cd de 10.04 y le quiero sacar una copia
<maximo> tengo el brasewro y el kb3
<CanihoJR> ajá,
<maximo> con el brasero lo podre hacer
<CanihoJR> pues con el brasero mismo, metes el CD en la unidad, le das a Copiar DVD 1:1
<CanihoJR> donde pone selecione un disco en el que grabar
<CanihoJR> elijes archivo de imagen, y le dices donde lo quieres guardar
<CanihoJR> y eso te genera un archivo .iso
<CanihoJR> :)
<maximo> como poder tener el kb 3 en español
<maximo> se instalo en ingles
<dabor> maximo: instala el paquete para español
<CanihoJR> maximo, vete a Sistema->Administracion->Soporte de idiomas
<dabor> maximo: está aparte
<CanihoJR> te dirá que not ienes el soporte español totalmente instalado
<CanihoJR> le dices que te lo instale y listo ;)
<maximo> si me salio eso hantes como poder solucionarlo
<maximo> salio hantes pero el mirror estaba roto
<CanihoJR> asi de camino traduces todas las aplicaciones qt
<maximo> estaria bueno
<CanihoJR> maximo, vuelve a abrirlo aver si te lo dice otravez
<maximo> ok
<CanihoJR> alguien conoce algun editor de blogger para el escritorio???
#ubuntu-es 2011-08-13
<maximo> no me la da amigo
<maximo> alguien save como hacer por consola para que todos los programas instalados y por instalar se  pueda leer en español
<CanihoJR> mirave en synaptic
<CanihoJR> si tienes instalado el paquete kde-l10n-es
<CanihoJR> y language-pack-kde-es
<maximo> esta en esoahora
<maximo> alguien save como hacer para saver si una pc tiene o no gravadora de cd o dvd
<maximo> CanihoJR: ya hise lo de el idioma sera q tengo q reiniciar la pc para q tome los cambios
<CanihoJR> maximo, sino me equivoco, con reiniciar k3b seria suficiente
<CanihoJR> lo de la grabadora........ nose si con "sudo lshw"
<maximo> ok amigo y saves como o a donde hay q abrir para saver si la pc tiene o no gravadora de cd o dvd?
<CanihoJR> alguien conoce algun editor de blogger para el escritorio???
<sianhulo> alguno ha podido utilizar xlink kai en un sistema de 64 bits?
<maximo>  description: DVD-RAM writer
<maximo>              product: DVD RW AD-7200S
<maximo>              vendor: SONY
<maximo> amigo bien con ese comando esta rebueno
<maximo> dvd rw ad-7200s esto dise q opinas
<maximo>  description: DVD-RAM writer
<maximo>              product: DVD RW AD-7200S
<maximo>              vendor: SONY
<maximo>  capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram
<sianhulo> ¿nadie?
<m4v> sianhulo: no creo que nadie sepa que es eso
<sianhulo> m4v, es un programa para conectar ciertas consolas(gamecube por ejemplo)al modo online, el problema es que solo tienen version de 32 bits, al intentar instalar una libreria necesaria, esta tiene 14 dependencias incumplidas, entre esas libc6 que al instalarlo que eliminara decenas de paquetes, asi que no puedo.
<m4v> si tu sistema es de 64bits no creo que lo puedas hacer andar, salvo que lo compiles.
<m4v> sianhulo: pero es un problema de los que hacen el programa ese, a esta altura deberían dar versiones de 64bits
<Devils> buenas noches jjiji
<Devils> al canal
<CanihoJR> alguien conoce algun editor de blogger para el escritorio???
<jmanuel_cool> CanihoJR, en su momento yo usaba BLOGtk
<CanihoJR> jmanuel_cool, lo he usado, y parece bastante bueno y tal, pero no me termina de "enviar" la noticia :/
<jmanuel_cool> CanihoJR, ¿no será tu conexión? digo, es una opción
<CanihoJR> no no, la conexion la tengo mas que probada
<jmanuel_cool> O.O
<CanihoJR> espera, que creo que este no es el q yo probe..... instalandolo estoy otravez xD
<CanihoJR> ah, blogilo era el que no terminaba de ir
<CanihoJR> bloggtk me tira este error nada mas abrir (por consola)
<CanihoJR> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/664622/
<Devils> porque no puedo ver las películas online en pantalla completa?
<Devils> en firefox?
<Devils> a alguien le a pasado esto?
<jmanuel_cool> CanihoJR, es extraño, prueba a buscar ese paquete que te falta (aptitude search gtkhtml2)
<CanihoJR> Devils 32 o 64 bits? y grafica Ati o nvidia?
<CanihoJR> jmanuel_cool, acabo de ver en launchpad que se conoce el bug, y "dont fix"
<CanihoJR> xD
<Devils> 32
<jmanuel_cool> CanihoJR, huy, por eso dije "en su momento" hace mas de un año que no lo uso
<Devils> es integrado mi tarjeta de vídeo
<CanihoJR> yo en su dia, usaba FLOCK, un navegador basado en chrome..... pero parece que tambien murió... :/
<CanihoJR> devils, tienes activos los efectos de escritorio??
<Devils> no creo que sea mi tarjeta
<Devils> no
<CanihoJR> prueba a desactivarlos, y poner el video en pantalla completa
<CanihoJR> aj
<CanihoJR> aja
<CanihoJR> flash actualizado?
<fzeta> ieep!!
<Devils> n0
<Devils> no*
<Devils> no lo tengo actualizado
<CanihoJR> prueba por ahi, quizas te esté dando problemas alguna tonteria de ahi.....
<CanihoJR> de donde ves la peli? para probar aver si ami me pasa
<Devils> donde se supone que quito efecto de escritorio dices del vlc?
<CanihoJR> ¿?
<Devils> de donde sea
<Devils> cinetube
<CanihoJR> no decias que la veias online??
<Devils> peliculas21
<CanihoJR> con flash directamente? o la cargas en vlc?
<Devils> no
<Devils> desde el navegador
<Devils> con el flash
<CanihoJR> devils, acabo de probar de cinetube y la veo sin problemas
<CanihoJR> prueba a actualizar flash aver
<maximo> bueno me dspidos señores gracias por todo
<Devils> como lo actualizo ?
<CanihoJR> http://get.adobe.com/es/flashplayer/
<Devils> tengo ubuntu 10.10 que versión selecciono para descargar ?
<jmanuel_cool> Devils, el que dice .tar.gz (es mas sencillo de instalar)
<xuuun> Hola, uso linux mint, ¿Alguien sabe por qué tengo cierre repentino de sesión?
<xuuun> Regularmente sucede cuando estoy navegando(uso firefox 4.0.1)
<Devils> ok
<Devils> y desde donde lo instalo ahora?
<Devils> desde el terminal?
<CanihoJR> que te descargaste?
<Devils> el tar.gz
<Devils> además creo que eso esta actualizado ya
<Devils> porque cuando instale
<Devils> seleccione que se instalara actualizaciones de codes de vídeo y esas cosas
<jmanuel_cool> Devils, lo descomprimes y el archivo que sale (flashloquesea.so) lo guardas en $HOME/.mozilla/firefox/plugins (luego reinicias el navegador)
<CanihoJR> eso mismo :P
<Devils> no tengo ese directorio
<CanihoJR> ¿? cual te falta?
<Devils> root@db:/home/db# whereis firefox
<Devils> firefox: /usr/bin/firefox /etc/firefox /usr/lib/firefox
<Devils> root@db:/home/db#
<Devils> hay es donde esta mi instalación de firefox
<CanihoJR> ¿?
<CanihoJR> ponte en donde esté el archivo flasplayernoseke.so
<CanihoJR> cp flashnoseke.so /home/db/.mozilla/firefox/plugins/flashplayernoseke.so
<Devils> ese directorio no existe
<Devils> en mi ordenador
<Devils> a
<Devils> copy
<Devils> desde el terminal?
<CanihoJR> sips
<CanihoJR> si existe, solo que está oculto
<Devils> como lo des oculto?
<CanihoJR> si quieres verlo desde nautilus mejor
<CanihoJR> vete a tu home
<CanihoJR> y pulsa CONTROL+H
<Devils> ya
<CanihoJR> buscas la carpeta .mozilla
<Devils> no tengo nautilus
<CanihoJR> luego firefox
<Devils> creo
<CanihoJR> usas gnome o kde?
<jmanuel_cool> Devils, tienes que crearlo
<Devils> no hizo nada con ctrl + h
<Devils> mkdir
<jmanuel_cool> Devils, la carpeta .mozilla, debes tenerla; el directori plugins si debes crearlo
<Devils> ok
<Devils> mkdir /.mozilla/firefox/plugins?
<Devils> ha si?
<jmanuel_cool> Devils, no, mkdir /home/TUUSUARIO/.mozilla/firfox/plugins (cambia TUUSUARIO por el nombre de tu carpeta personal)
<Devils> root@db:/home/db#
<Devils> estoy aqui
<Devils> y quedaría a si
<sianhulo> alguna forma de forzar compatibilidad de programas 32 bits para 64 bits?
<Devils> root@db:/home/db# mkdir /.mozilla/firefox/plugins
<Devils> esto en mi carpeta personal desde la terminal
<Devils> o es como dices aun así
<Devils> desde donde estoy
<jmanuel_cool> Devils, si estas en tu carpeta personal (y no en la de root) es sólo mkdir .mozilla/firefox/plugin
<jmanuel_cool> Devils, si estas en tu carpeta personal (y no en la de root) es sólo mkdir .mozilla/firefox/plugins
<Devils> ok
<Devils> entiendo
<Devils> entonces estoy en la carpeta personal de root por lo que te mostré?
<Devils> asi?
<Devils> db@db:~$ mkdir .mozilla/firefox/plugins?
<jmanuel_cool> Devils, si, asi mismo; pero sin el ? del final
<Devils> ok
<Devils> ya ahora?
<Devils> cp libflashplayer.so bla bla bla .......................?
<jmanuel_cool> Devils, si, asi mismo y por último "sudo chmod -Rfv 777 .mozilla/firefox/plugins" (sin las "") y reinicias el navegador
<Devils> primero esto, cp libflashplayer.so /home/db/.mozilla/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Devils> y luego
<jmanuel_cool> Devils, "sudo chmod -Rfv 777 .mozilla/firefox/plugins" (sin las "") y reinicias el navegador
<Devils> sudo chmod -Rfv 777?
<Devils> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/664643/
<Devils> correcto verdad?
<jmanuel_cool> Devils, si, lo que hiciste con ese comando fue darme permisos para entrar en tu PC y usarla como servidor de porno para internet
<jmanuel_cool> Devils, XDDD, nah, eso lo que hizo fue garatizar que no tendrás problemas de permisos de usuario a la hora de acceder a la carpeta (lee "man chmod" para mas referencias)
<Devils> jajaja
<Devils> ok lo leere
<Devils> sigue lo mismo
<Devils> mira que es lo que pasa
<Devils> entro a la pagina
<jmanuel_cool> deavid, con "lo mismo" te refieres a??????
<Devils> pongo la película
<Devils> le doy a cargar
<Devils> ya se esta viendo
<Devils> y cuando le doy al botón para ponerla pantalla completa se pone pero la imagen se queda frisada
<Devils> ya se reparo
<Devils> jmanuel*
<Devils> no sorry
<Devils> aun sigue
<Devils> esto esta loco
<Devils> porque me pasara eso?
<jmanuel_cool> Devils, espera a que cargue el video completo
<Devils> alguien mas le a pasado?
<Devils> no
<Devils> eso no tiene sentido así
<Devils> si hago eso me dirá que me pase de los  72 minutos
<jmanuel_cool> Devils, ¿porque no haces lo que la gente normal y usa downloadhelper para descargarlo?
<Devils> tengo 8 megas no me hace falta eso
<Devils> no voy a llenar mis discos
 * jmanuel_cool aclara (para quien no lo conozca) downloadhelper es un addon de firefox para descargar videos
<Devils> de pelis jiji
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<MarioMey> Estoy queriendo bajar unos paquetes de Oneiric.
<MarioMey> ¿No hay forma de que Synaptic los tome como repositorio
<MarioMey> ?
<m4v> MarioMey: mezclar paquetes de distintos releases no es buena idea
<MarioMey> Por ejemplo, en esta página http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ffmpeg esté el ffmpeg, pero también las dependencias. No puedo bajar una a una...
<m4v> deja de romperlo
<MarioMey> m4v: Pude desinstalar todo el quilombo (lío) que había hecho.
<MarioMey> Y pude compilar ffmpeg.
<MarioMey> Pero sólo se compiló ffmpeg... las dependencias siguen siendo viejas.
<MarioMey> Y necesitaría las nuevas.
<MarioMey> m4v: estoy trabajando con una rama de Blender. Necesita lo último.
<MarioMey> Por eso insisto.
<MarioMey> Digo, insisto en instalar estos paquetes.
<MarioMey> m4v: La pregunta fue concreta... esa página, donde están estos paquetes, ¿no puede funcionar como repositorio?
<m4v> creo que podés bajar los paquetes a mano
<m4v> Trabajamos con la versión estable de Ubuntu. No con Oneric.
<m4v> Oneric ni siquiera está en beta.
<MarioMey> Qué cosa estos programadores de Blender...
<MarioMey> Pero bueh, están avanzando.
<m4v> no hay un ppa de blender?
<MarioMey> Yo tengo que usar esa rama, porque funciona algo que necesito y que no está disponible en ninguna otra rama.
<MarioMey> Sí, debe haber... pero no de esta rama.
<m4v> espero que valga la pena.
<MarioMey> Mirá la diferencia:
<m4v> podés poner los repositorios de oneric, pero vas a tener problemas de dependencias. Es a riesgo tuyo y no te puedo ayudar si pasa algo.
<MarioMey> Trabajo con una marioneta digital.
<MarioMey> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/16279
<MarioMey> Y eso es sólo una partecita que me permite hacer.
<MarioMey> Con esto, se me expanden muchísimo las posibilidades.
<MarioMey> ¿Cómo pongo los repositorios?
<m4v> en el sources.list, es igual que los que tenés pero cambias natty por oneiric. Ojo con lo que actualizas/instalás, natty usa gnome2 pero Oneric pasa a gnome3, lo más probable es que rompas algo.
<MarioMey> ¿Pero cambian TODOS los paquetes?
<m4v> si le das upgrade si
<MarioMey> Pero con el upgrade no se instala nada...
<MarioMey> ¿o si¿
<m4v> se actualiza todos los paquetes, sabés como funciona el apt-get?
<m4v> porque vas a terminar mal
<MarioMey> Sí, ya se...
<MarioMey> Me parece que por ahora no lo voy a hacer...
<m4v> yo te diría que uses apt-get install a cada paquete que quieras de a uno a mano
<MarioMey> Pero hay un paquete que no me está queriendo desinstalar... y creo que es el mismo que hace unas horas me dió dolor de cabeza...
<m4v> para actualizar los paquetes de a uno.
<MarioMey> ¿Y en Synaptic, se puede hacer? Me da menos miedo...
<m4v> bueno, eso es por problemas de dependencias, es de esperar si estas tocando los repositorios
<m4v> en tu caso creo que tendrías que compilar todo para hacerlo bien. las dependencias incluidas.
<m4v> Ubuntu no es para mezclar paquetes.
<MarioMey> Sí... ffmpeg ya lo compile. Pero no se cómo compilar los otros paqutes.
<MarioMey> Si compilo en esas versiones nuevas... ¿sería mejor que bajarlos de esa página?
<MarioMey> ¿O es lo mismo?
<m4v> yo los bajaría de upstream, es decir, del desarrollador que los programa. deben publicar los tar en alguna parte. y normalmente tieneninstrucciones para compilarlos
<MarioMey> Okey...
<MarioMey> m4v: vos me ayudaste hoy desinstalando el PPA, ¿no?
<MarioMey> Tirame el comando, así lo guardo, por las dudas.
<MarioMey> Poruqe me parece que voy a volver a instalar ese PPA.
<m4v> cuando agregas un ppa usas add-apt-repository <algo>
<m4v> para borrarlo es con ese mismo algo, ppa_purge <algo>
<m4v> en tu caso ppa-purge ppa:jon-severinsson/ffmpeg
<jmanuel_cool> me despido a la llanera
<MarioMey> m4v: Buenísimo, gracias. chau jmanuel_cool
<m4v> escribí mal ppa-purge con el guión bajo
<MarioMey> No...
<MarioMey> Ah, sí.
<MarioMey> Che, me voy a comer.
<MarioMey> Estoy muy limado.
<Devils> m4v, no sabes porque me pasa esto?
<jaime> buenas
<dimas_> hay algun programa que pueda grabar una conferencia de voz?
<dimas_> jaine saludos
<jaime> una duda mmm es mas como curiosidad
<jaime> mas que nada
<jaime> osea mm quiero ver un video
<dimas_> jaime no seas tan curioso
<jaime> pero las dimeciones
<jaime> del
<jaime> jajaj deja termino
<jaime> simon pero las dimenciones de la pelicula no son las proporciones que quiero
<jaime> como le hago para que se adapte asi con el zoom estilo k lite codecs
<jaime> me explico
<jaime> osea digamos que las dimenciones son de 720x800
<jaime> como las adapto para que queden 800x1024
<dimas_> jaime siempre puedes usar un lupa
<jaime> jaja nono esque quiero verlo en toda mi pantalla
<jaime> full
<jaime> y no ver las esquinas negras
<dimas_> velo con totem
<jaime> osea en el k lite codecs se podia pero aqui no veo como solo se acerca con el zoom pero se pierden los subs
<jaime> amm totem
<dimas_> ese program te da la oprtunidad the ver pantalla completa
<jaime> ?
<jaime> aber deja checo
<dimas_> jaime es muy sencillo
<jaime> el motor xine
<jaime> porque el otro lla lo tengo
<dimas_> esta en os comandos princiàles
<dimas_> el reproductor por defecto de ubuntu
<dimas_> se llama totem
<jaime> simon
<jaime> pero como configuro para ver lo completo
<jaime> osea la resolucion completa del video
<jaime> sin ver las esquinas negras
<dimas_> tienes retroceder play adelantar y ver la opcion pantalla completa
<jaime> simon
<jaime> osea
<jaime> pantalla completa sin tener las esquinas negras
<jaime> mira a esto me refiero
<Devils> alguien sabe porque no puedo ver en pantalla completa las películas online en mi navegador mozilla firefox i no es el flash porque eso ya se lo actualice ?
<dimas_> hoy todo el mundo quiere ver las pornos pantalla completa
<jaime> jajajaj awebo
<jaime> mejor resolucion
<jaime> mmmm como devils osea
<jaime> si te carga el vvideo
<dimas_> Devils a que pagina te refieres?
<jaime> awanta primero vemos el problema y luego que nos pase la pagina porno
<jaime> relax
<jaime> todo a su tiempo
<dimas_> jajaja
<Devils> cuando selecciono lo película que quiero ver la pongo, i cuando activo pantalla completa se frisa
<dimas_> Devils eso suena que no tienes suficiente ram
<Devils> no es eso
<jaime> mmmmm
<jaime> nel no creo
<Devils> tengo de mas
<jaime> esta raro eso
<jaime> pero osea
<jaime> en pantalla
<jaime> normal
<jaime> si se ve el video
<Devils> 3 gb de ram
<jaime> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/pantallazorb.png/
<jaime> ala mierda
<jaime> llo tengo como 4 kb
<jaime> a dimas a eso me refiero checate el link
<jaime> ammmm
<jaime> esque esta raro
<jaime> osea si te carga
<jaime> en pantalla normal
<jaime> pero no en pantalla completa
<jaime> no la neta ni idea amigo
<jaime> alo mejor
<jaime> actualizando la version de firefox
<jaime> o borrando y volviendo a instalar
<jaime> alo mejor asi
<Devils> como lo actualizo desde la terminal?
<jaime> el firefox
<jaime> update
<jaime> pera
<jaime> que version tienes
<jaime> no valla a ser la version mas nueva si no no tendria sentido
<dimas_> jaime el prgrama ajusta el video sin alterarlo
<Devils> ok dejame ver
<jaime> osea que si se puede alargar como quien dice
<dimas_> de manera proporcional
<jaime> para que se vea pantalla full completa
<Devils> 3.6.10
<jaime> pero no te refieres al zoom verdad
<jaime> ohhh creo que es la mas nueva devils
<dimas_> pudes configurarlo para espandir pero cambia la imagen original
<jaime> deja checo
<dimas_> no se si me explico
<jaime> mm mas o menos
<jaime> en donde lo configuro
<Devils> por lo de las paginas no es
<dimas_> 1024 x 768
<Devils> porque ya probé en distintas
<Devils> el flash no es ya lo actualice
<dimas_> tiene que ser un video con proporciones relativas para cubrir toda la pantalla
<jaime> simon dimas pero en que parte lo configuro del totem
<dimas_> a menos que le digas a la configuacion que espanda sin tomar en cuenta la proporcionalidad
<Devils> y tengo la ultima versión del fiirefox según jaime
<jaime> para que se vea el video en proporciones relativas y cubrir la pantalla como dises
<jaime> devils:osea llo tuve un problema similar te sugiero que borres el firefox y lo vuelvas a instalar ami me funciono en una ocasion y si sigues teniendo problemas me dices y aber que te investigo porque esta raro dices que si s puede en pantalla normal no
<Devils> te diré como lo configure espera
<Devils> ok
<Devils> espera
<jaime> dimas y entonces que show como lo configuro mi video para que se vea pantalla completa==???
<dimas_> Devils sis e freeza no tiene nada que ver con el programa...tu internet es lento, es todo
<Devils> jaime, no tengo todos los complementos instalado mira sera por eso?
<Devils> tengo 8 megas
<Devils> no es eso tampoco
<dimas_> devils dime que pagina estas viendo y te digo cuales extenciones  necesitas
<jaime> simon lo mas seguro
<jaime> aguanta dimas no seas tan apresurado
<dimas_> no te de pena si es una porno...jajaja
<Devils> peliculas21
<jaime> lla al final que nos pase la pagina
<jaime> jajajajja
<Devils> cinetube
<jaime> ohhhh
<jaime> falta y el video de la pagina este dañado
<jaime> olles porcierto
<jaime> devils
<jaime> lla probaste con un video de youtube
<jaime> para ver si se puede pantalla completa
<Devils> si se ven
<jaime> ahi esta
<jaime> entonses es problema de la pagina
<jaime> lo mas seguro
<Devils> espera no estoy seguro
<jaime> checate
<jaime> si se puede
<jaime> con un video
<jaime> normal de youtube seguro es eso
<dimas_> esta buena esa pagina
<dimas_> eso funciona con silverlight
<dimas_> un momento y te digo el generico
<jaime> olles dimas tenias razon lla lo solucione era un rollo en las proporciones
<jaime> esta algo raro pero lla porfin
<jaime> grax por la info
<Devils> no se puede
<dimas_> Devils instalate moonlight plugin for mozilla
<jaime> ahora aber que pdo con lo de devils
<jaime> simon buena idea
<Devils> ok
<Devils> esperen
<dimas_> lo tienes en el paquete de instaladores
<dimas_> jaime el unico problema cuando configuras que espanda la imagen la defor ma si no tomas en cuenta la proporcion
<jaime> les digo que bien me siento ver un video porno en toda su resolucion
<jaime> a me decias dimas
<dimas_> jajaja
<jaime> a simon simon
<Devils> eso no lo encuentro en el centro de softwares
<jaime> pero osea llo no tome en cuenta la proporcion
<jaime> sino en la expancion
<xuuun> simio. xD
<jaime> y me asia bolas
<jaime> pero lla le agarre la onda
<dimas_> jaime checkeate una pelicula  muy buena mejicana se lla ma como agua para chocolate
<dimas_> Devils moonlight
<Devils> no esta
<dimas_> esta para mozilla y chomy
<dimas_> claro que esta
<Devils> puse moon
<dimas_> Devils un minuto
<Devils> i no aparece programa que se llame asi ni ningun
<Devils> complemento
<Devils> le voy a instalar todos los complementos
<dimas_> Devils si solo colocas moon no te saldra porque es solo un plugin
<dimas_> escribelo completo
<dimas_> moonlight
<Devils> ok
<Devils> alguno mas?
<dimas_> luego asegurate de usar el  que dice mozilla
<dimas_> si estas usando firefox
<dimas_> Devils ese es el que necesitas
<dimas_> nada mas
<Devils> ok
<Devils> les digo si se soluciono
<jaime> jajajja
<jaime> agua con chocolate
<jaime> que pdo
<dimas_> jaime pero asegurate mirarla con una mujer para que no estes perdiendo el tiempo con porno...jajaja
<Devils> jajaja
<Devils> ya
<Devils> se arreglo
<Devils> gracias
<Devils> a los dos
<dimas_> Devils me debes dos euros
<dimas_> jajaja
<Devils> jajaja
<Devils> no se que le pasa
<Devils> entro bien
<dimas_> te entra bien?
<Devils> y cuando salí a decirles a ustedes
<dimas_> siempre es bueno un poco de vacelina
<Devils> luego entre de nuevo a pantalla completa i esta igual
<jaime> jajajaj vale
<Devils> se friso de nuevo
<jaime> gente me tengo que ir lamentablemente
<jaime> devils se que es una ley aqui no pasar el correo pero me vale pito ahi te lo paso
<jaime> si sigues teniendo broncas me dices y aber si te puedo alludar en algo
<Devils> ok
<jaime> soulreaver@live.jp
<Devils> que descances
<Devils> algo mas antes de irte?
<dimas_> Devils vacelina
<jaime> muy cierto
<jaime> en la cabeza
<dimas_> jajaja
<Devils> lolz
<jaime> y con el avanico a todo dar
<jaime> que bien se debe sentir
<jaime> ahi me agragas tambien dimas
<jaime> si tienes correo
<Devils> de donde son ustedes dos?
<jaime> chau
<Devils> oye
<jaime> llo mexico
<Devils> jaime
<dimas_> yo estoy en barcelona
<jaime> genial
<dimas_> jaime mejico...entonces conoces como agua para chocolate
<jaime> dime devils
<jaime> jajajaj
<jaime> nel ni idea
<Devils> ok
<Devils> jijjii
<jaime> ni sabia de su existencia
<jaime> com aca sacan pura mierda
<dimas_> jaime rambo no
<dimas_> que no chingas nada
<m4v> !lengua
<kubot> Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<Devils> m4v, de donde sacas esos detalles?
<dimas_> uppps
<dimas_> jajaja
<dimas_> dejense de eso que el bot los bota
<Devils> jajajaja
<m4v> el canal social es #ubuntu-es-offtopic, si no van a usar este para soporte por favor vayan allí
<Devils> m4v: ??
<dimas_> m4v estamos hablando de ubuntu y sus barbaridades
<dimas_> tranquilo
<jaime> jajajaj que pdo
<Devils> jajajaja
<jaime> apoco rambo es mexicano
<jaime> jaja tranquilo m4v
<dimas_> jaime que no lo es?
<jaime> jajjaj ni idea loco
<jaime> si lo fuera
<jaime> que groso
<jaime> rambo mexicano
<jaime> dios
<jaime> jajajaj
<dimas_> a mi me dijeron que era familia de pancho villas
<jaime> que genial
<m4v> el tema del canal es soporte de Ubuntu. no cualquier cosa sobre ubuntu, vayan a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<jaime> jajajaj see
<jaime> no lo dudo
<m4v> cambiar de canal no es la muerte de nadie.
<dimas_> jaime descargate ese programa
<jaime> cual
<Devils> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<dimas_> m4v for all...tiene buen soporte tecnico en español
<jaime> cual dimas
<jaime> que programa
<dimas_> !bienvenido Devils
<kubot> dimas_: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<m4v> por favor
<dimas_> jajaja
<jaime> bueno me boy gente
<jaime> chau
<Devils> cual es el canal?
<m4v> /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<m4v> lo dije 3 veces, está en el topic
<dimas_> m4v que dices?
<m4v> Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<dimas_> m4v ok
<Devils> m4v: de donde sacas esas detalles para poner a el bot a hablar?
<Devils> dimas
<dimas_> en verdad que no me viene nada a la mente
<dimas_> pero extenciones no crep
<dimas_> creo
<Devils> gracias m4v
<rafaelpolanco> como puedo hacer que claws-mail me informe via la barra superior el icono de correo de Ubuntu cuando llega un correo. o al pulsar redactar un nuevo mensaje sea via claws y  no evolution
<CanihoJR> buenass
<CanihoJR> alguien sabe como modificar el theme para cambiar el color de las barras separadoras del panel?
<mimecar> busca un tema que haga el cambio y estudia el archivo del tema
<CanihoJR> sabes almenos si es una imagen que se modifica? o está directamente en el theme?
<mimecar> puede ser una imagen o un cambio de color
<CanihoJR> aja, gracias :)
<CanihoJR> y alguien sabe como modificar la separacion de la miniaplicacion de indicadores 0.4.12?? me deja demasiado espacio en blanco entre un icono y otro...
<fosco_> CanihoJR: no hay una manera fácil de modificar esas cosas, hay q meterse en el applet y modificarlo, lo cual no es nada aconsejable
<fosco_> lo mejor que puedes hacer es contactar con el creador del applet y sugerirle que para futuras versiones reduzca el espacio entre iconos
<CanihoJR> ajam
<CanihoJR> aun asi, si me bajo el fuente, y busco el espaciado, lo modifico y lo compilo
<CanihoJR> deberia funcionar sin problemas cierto?
<fosco_> si
<uPuPa> Hola
<uPuPa> tengo un problema con Fedora, igual no es el sitio idoneo para preguntar
<uPuPa> cuando arranco el SO no me encuentra ningun usuario registrado
<uPuPa> sabeis si ene solucion, o tengo ke reinstalr el SO ?
<josee> Hola, una pregunta ¿Cómo puedo reestablecer todos los controladores wirelles?
<josee> *wireless
<mimecar> ¿que has modificado en el sistema?
<josee> instale unos nuevos compact-wireless con un parche pero ahora mi usb no es capaz de conectarse a una wifi, antes si.
<mimecar> tendrás que quitar el que has instalado
<mimecar> y reinstalar el paquete que viene en el sistema
<josee> se pueden desinstalar completamente los compact wireless?
<mimecar> tendrás que quitarlo desde la carpeta que has compilado
<josee> aham
<josee> si no recuerdo mal, make unistall?
<mimecar> con un poco de suerte, tendrás make uninstall
<josee> ooki
<josee> ahora directamente no la reconoce, en el lsusb si
<mimecar> ¿has reinstalado el paquete?
<josee> eso era lo que te iba a preguntar
<josee> desde la carpeta "vieja" no verdad?
<josee> me vuelvo a bajar el paquete ó se puede desde los repositorios?
<mimecar> tienes que hacerlo desde los repositorios
<josee> sabes como se llama el paquete?
<josee> no me aparece por compact
<mimecar> se llama igual
<mimecar> antes de poner el paquete que compilastes lo tuvistes que quitar
<josee> ese va a ser el fallo, que no lo desinstalé antes de compilar, lo instalaría encima o sepa messi...
<mimecar> seguro que no tienes compat wireless?
<josee> en el apt-cache search no me aparece
<josee> seguramente no me esté enterando bien..
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<josee> 11.04
<josee> serán estos?
<josee> linux-backports-modules-cw-2.6.39-2.6.38-10-generic - compat-wireless Linux modules for version 2.6.38 on x86/x86_64
<josee> linux-backports-modules-cw-2.6.39-2.6.38-10-generic-pae - compat-wireless Linux modules for version 2.6.38 on x86
<mimecar> no lo se
<josee> me estoy bajando los 2os, a ver que pasa...
<mimecar> ¿usas un kernel PAE?
<carlos> hola buenas, he creado un usb live de ubuntu booteable, quisiera saber si puedo poner el idioma en castellano ya que me sale por defecto inglés, alguien puede ayudar? gracias de antemano
<fosco_> carlos: al iniciar el live te pregunta el idioma
<carlos> no fosco, no me pregnta nada
<carlos> :S
<carlos> y tampco aparece el menú para cambiarlo
<carlos> recuerdo que con los cds si aparecia pulsando f2 creo recordar
<carlos> encontré esta página http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2010/10/10/crear-un-usb-live-de-ubuntu-10-10/
<carlos> pero es para 10.10
<carlos> he buscado el archivo syslinux.cfg y no esa
<carlos> está*
<fosco_> carlos: el liveCD de ubuntu 10.10 pregunta idioma al iniciarse, si a ti no te lo pregunta es q lo has creado mal, o no es ubuntu
<carlos> perdona fosco_ es que no especifiqué, el que yo he fabricado es ubuntu 11.04
<carlos> lo hice con el programa que aprece en la pagina oficial de ubuntu
<carlos> no creo que haya podido hacer nada mal...creo
<mimecar> carlos: la 11.04 pide el idioma cuando has iniciado el live cd
<fosco_> el 11.04 tambien pregunta el idioma, pero lo hace una vez cargado el escritorio
<carlos> es un usb mimecar
<carlos> creado con el programa
<mimecar> da lo mismo
<carlos> universal usb installer
<carlos> ese es
<mimecar> por que no usas unetbootin?
<carlos> porque es lo que pone en la pagina oficial mimecar
<carlos> yo que se...
<carlos> lo que hice es
<carlos> descargar la imagen en iso
<carlos> de la 11.04
<carlos> usar el programa universal usb installer
<carlos> y sguir los pasos, nada mas
<carlos> no he tocado nada
<carlos> :S
<mimecar> ¿el sistema no se inicia?
<carlos> sisi
<carlos> si que inicia
<carlos> pero eso, aparece en ingles
<mimecar> puede ser que esa herramienta deshabilite la selección de idioma
<carlos> por eso decía, antes yo recuerdo que cuando lo grababa en cd si que me daba opción a elegir el idioma con F2
<fosco_> aparece en ingles, pulsas español y listo
<mimecar> carlos: el idioma se elige cuando se ha iniciado el sistema
<carlos> ahm
<mimecar> si no te sale, tendrás que usar otra herramienta para pasar la iso
<carlos> y como lo cambio?
<fosco_> al iniciarse el live la primera pantalla q muestra en el escritorio es si quieres instalar o probar ubuntu
<fosco_> a la izquierda tienes la lista de idiomas
<carlos> jolin fosco_ parece que quiera llevarte la contraria, nada mas lejos de mi intención pero... no me aparece esa ventana
<carlos> directamente carga el escritorio
<mimecar> pasa la iso con unetbootin
<fosco_> si es la iso ofical debe mostratelo
<fosco_> voy a tener q iniciarlo para hacer una captura :)
<carlos> es la oficial fosco_ claro
<carlos> lo he sacado todo de la pagina oficial
<carlos> yo si quieres grabo un video
<carlos> porque no tengo intencion de mentir...
<mimecar> .... pasa la iso con unetbootin
<fosco_> carlos: te creo, pero es raro, ese no es el comportamiento normal de la iso
<fosco_> prueba lo q dice mimecar
<carlos> vale lo voy hacer con ese programa a ver que tal
<carlos> gracias chicos/as
<carlos> vuelvo en un ratito y os cuento de acuerdo?
<carlos> hasta ahora
<carlos> Hola de nuevo
<carlos> he creado de nuevo el usb con el unetbootin
<carlos> pero sigue sin dar opción de cambiar el idioma...
<carlos> ahora subo un video para que lo vean
<mimecar> pon el enlace de la iso que has puesto
<carlos> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<mimecar> pon el enlace completo
<carlos> no sale entero, pincho en el botón naranja y se descarga
<cousteau> botón derecho > Copiar ruta del enlace
<carlos> no sale cousteau
<carlos> ya he probado
<carlos> pero encima del botón no sale el menú del botón derecho...
<cousteau> hay una cosa debajo que pone "Direct url for this download"
<cousteau> usa eso
<carlos> si
<carlos> ok
<carlos> http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest
<fosco_> carlos: esto es lo primero q aparece al iniciar el live, ya sea cd o usb http://i.imgur.com/EhNVJ.png
<carlos> fosco_, a mi eso no me aparece
<carlos> esta vez lo hice con unetbootin
<fosco_> tocas algo antes de llegar ahi? debes arrancar sin tocar nada
<carlos> no, no toco nada en absoluto
<carlos> a ver si termina de subir el video y os lo enseño
<fosco_> pues no me lo explico
<carlos> yo tampoco la verdad..
<carlos> si lo grabo en cd si aparece
<mimecar> carlos: has formateado el usb antes de pasar la iso?
<carlos> pero en usb no
<carlos> si mimecar en fat32
<mimecar> se usa la misma imagen para el live cd y el usb
<carlos> si, lo se
<carlos> yo solo tengo esa
<carlos> sin embargo en cd si sale y en usb no sale
<fosco_> que curioso
<carlos> ni con el método que pone en la página oficial ni con el unitbooting
<carlos> bueno como se escriba, perdón
<fosco_> yo esa captura la he sacado en mi netbook con liveUSB
<flypp> qué captura fosco_ ?
<flypp> puedes pegarla otra vez?
<carlos>  http://i.imgur.com/EhNVJ.png
<carlos> la puso justo antes de entrar tu
<fosco_> la pantalla de bienvenida del liveUSB
<carlos> bueno a ver si termina el video, va por el 84% un poco lento...
<fosco_> si quieres una captura de mi escritorio es esta http://www.flickr.com/photos/fosco_/6037941820/lightbox/
<flypp> la pantalla de bienvenida gráfica nunca la uso, siempre uso la clásica... y cuando uso unetbootin con una imagen de ubuntu, no me aparece la selección de idioma. Me lleva directamente a una sesión live en inglés
<carlos> exacto!
<flypp> quizás dependa de la versión de unetbootin.
<carlos> eso es lo que me pasa a mi flypp
<flypp> desde ubuntu no me pasaba con la utilidad de crear usb de arranque. Desde Debian Wheezy es lo que me hace
<carlos> anda, usas gnomeshell
<fosco_> carlos: una solucion alternativa puede ser pulsar la telca ESC mientras aparece la pantalla lila con el icono del teclado y el hombrecito en la parte inferior
<fosco_> eso te llevará al antiguo menú de arranque
<carlos> jaja fosco_ puede que parezca broma, pero creo que esa pantalla a mi no me sale
<flypp> a mí tampoco
<fosco_> bueno, pulsa ESC igualmente justo en cuanto arranca el usb
<fosco_> puede q no veais la pantalla por problemas gráficos
<flypp> qué versión de unetbootin tienes fosco_ ? Versión: 549-2
<carlos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80GWFAK2gnA
<fosco_> he usado el creador de discos de ubuntu
<carlos> mirad
<fosco_> ummm ese menu de unetbootin no lo tengo yo
<fosco_> supongo q ya prefija ciertas opciones
<flypp> sí, va a ser eso
<carlos> no se como hacerlo
<carlos> para que salga en castellano
<fosco_> quiza lo puedes hacer desde el menu azul
<fosco_> :-?
<carlos> i dont know
<carlos> quieres que lo pruebe?
<fosco_> no se q opciones tiene ese menu
<fosco_> pero desde luego si lo haces con el creador de didscos de ubuntu no verás ese menú
<carlos> cuando lo hice con el universal usb installer no salia ese menú tampoco
<carlos> lo que pasa que no creo que pueda crearlo con el usb de ubuntu cargado
<carlos> (no tengo ubuntu instalado ahora mismo)
<cousteau> yo en mi vida había visto ese menú
<carlos> no sé, me dijeron que lo hiciera con ese programa unetbootin
<fosco_> en el propio live tienes el creador de discos usb
<fosco_> puedes arrancar en modo liveCD para tener el usb libre y hacerlo desde ahi
<cousteau> pues yo creo que una vez usé unetbootin y eso no salía, pero no estoy seguro
<carlos> pero tendré que grabarlo a un cd fosco_ ?
<cousteau> carlos, no tienes cds regrabables? son lo mejor
<fosco_> si tienes 2 pendrives y dos puertos usb supongo q no necesitarás CD
<CanihoJR> ami ese menu de unetbooting si que me ha salido alguna que otra vez...
<carlos> vale
<cousteau> CanihoJR, pues a lo mejor es que yo usé el usb creator en vez de unetbootin
<carlos> entonces lo voy hacer asi
<carlos> a ver si funciona..
<CanihoJR> nose, yo sé que lo he visto con unetbooting
<CanihoJR> 100% seguro
<CanihoJR> tambien te digo, que aveces si aveces otro
<cousteau> ah :/
<CanihoJR> quizás dependa tambien de que distro intentes hacer bootable
<carlos> voy a probar con el usb creator y ahora os cuento, gracias chicos
<Devils> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Devils> buenos días a todos
<Devils> alguien me dice si estoy haciéndolo mal esto
<Devils> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/664990/
<flypp> Devils, tar.gz
<flypp> comprimido gzip
<flypp> tar xzvf archivo.tar.gz
<Devils> i como le hago?
<flypp> tar xzvf archivo.tar.gz
<Devils> lo descomprimo
<Devils> luego cd wlan............?
<Devils> y despues make ?
<Devils> make install?
<flypp> busca un archivo de texto plano que pueda tener las instrucciones de compilación
<mimecar> lee las instrucciones
<Devils> INSTALACION
<Devils> Compilar:	make clean && make
<Devils> Instalar:	sudo make install
<flypp> Devils, léetelo todo
<Devils> lo demás es solo de lo que es el programa solo tiene esa parte donde dice
<Devils> INSTALACION
<Devils> Compilar:	make clean && make
<Devils> Instalar:	sudo make install
<flypp> me extraña que no indique librerías necesarias... pero bueno. Dale si consideras que ya te has documentado sobre el proceso
<Devils> flypp: mira http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/664996/
<mimecar> Devils: ¿ese programa no está en los repositorios?
<mimecar> Devils: sigue las instrucciones
<Devils> no se que es repositorio ni que función hace
<Devils> jij
<Devils> tendré que leer sobre eso
<Devils> mimecar: viste el link creo que lo hice bien?
<mimecar> eso parece, pero no se lo que hace ese programa
<cousteau> Devils, los repositorios son los programas que están disponibles desde synaptic o el centro de software
<Devils> ook
<Devils> gracias
<Devils> entonces este no lo esta
<Devils> creo
<mimecar> ¿que hace ese programa?
<duende> hola buenos días gente una duda desde chromium no puedo entrar en phpmyadmin cuando le doy enter a la direccion: localhost/phpmyadmin
<duende> me baja un archivo, que podría ser???
<mimecar> no tienes apache funcionando
<duende> hola mimecar si lo tengo, desde firefox sirve
<duende> me bajar un archivo que se llama phpmyadmin no sé de donde vendrá
<mimecar> si está funcionando, te tiene que dar directamente la página
<CanihoJR> duende, has probado escribiendo http://localhost/phpmyadmin ?
<duende> eso si, mimecar pero no sé porque desde chormium no entra y ma baja un archivo con el nombre de de phpmyadmin y desde firefox si entra a phpmyadmin
<duende> <CanihoJR> eso es lo que escribo y al darle enter a la barra de dirreciones en chromium me descarga es un archivo que se llama phpmyadmin
<mimecar> ¿que versión de chromium estas usando?
<CanihoJR> duende y en consola "sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart" te tira algun error?? parece que sea alguna tonterihilla de los mimes
<duende> CanihoJR me sale esto O_o sudo: /etc/init.d/apache: command not found
<mimecar> no es apache2 ?
<duende> eso si con apache2
<duende> y sale esto:
<duende>  * Restarting web server apache2                                               apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<duende>  ... waiting ....apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName                                                                        [ OK ]
<mimecar> duende: ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Yama_> Ehmm... tengo problema con instalar mp32ogg
<mimecar> !detalles Yama_
<kubot> Yama_: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Yama_> El paquete «mp32ogg» no tiene candidato de instalación
<duende> mimecar lubuntu 11.04
<Yama_> eso?
<mimecar> Yama_: te está diciendo que no lo puedes instalar
<mimecar> !medubuntu
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'medubuntu'.
<mimecar> !medibuntu
<kubot> medibuntu es un repositorio que no puede incluirse con Ubuntu por razones legales | Sitio: http://www.medibuntu.org | Para agregar el repositorio ver en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<mimecar> añade ese repositorio Yama_
<Yama_> oh oh
<Yama_> ok
<mimecar> duende: ¿has instalado apache o lamp?
<duende> apache2 desde synaptic
<mimecar> ¿te carga la página de apache2?
<duende> si puedo ver lo que está en /var/www y en esa carpeta está la carpeta de phpmyadmin
<curiousx> duende: para que no te aparesca ese mensaje tenes que abrir este archivo de configuracion ---> /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<mimecar> phpmyadmin me parece que no sale como carpeta en /var/www
<curiousx> dentro de el escribi esto ---> ServerName localhost
<curiousx> y no aparecera mas ese mensaje
<mimecar> duende: phpmyadmin es de los repositorios verdad?
<duende> mimecar al principio lo instalè de los repos, pero al ver que no servía en chromium, lo bajé de la pagina oficial, y lo puse en /var/www que es el "localhost" de apache
<duende> curiousx voy a mirar
<curiousx> sudo echo "ServerName localhost" > /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<mimecar> esos detalles los tienes que decir
<duende> mimecar ..... pue ahora veo que si ....
<flypp> que no sirve en chromium?
<duende> flypp no puedo entrar a phpmyadmin desde chormium
<mimecar> duende: ¿que versión de chromium estas usando?
<flypp> duende, borra la caché de chromium
<curiousx> luego ---> sudo apache2 retart  // y veras que no aparece mas ese mensaje
<curiousx> sudo service apahce2 restart =P
<duende> esta es la version de chromium 12.0.742.112 (90304) Ubuntu 11.04
<duende> flypp voy a probar reso
<mimecar> ¿te funciona bien con otros navegadores?
<duende> mimecar si, en firefox funciona y en iceweasel
<mimecar> ¿tienes iceweasel en ubuntu?
<mimecar> puede ser un fallo exclusivo de chromium
<flypp> me suena de haberme pasado eso del chromium con phpmyadmin. Ahora no sé si lo solventé limpiando la caché de chromium o la de Apache
<mimecar> que tenga algún fallo al procesar los datos
<flypp> algo de la caché era fijo
<duende> flypp siii :D :D limpiè todo la cache historial y todo eso de chromium y ahora si puedo entrar
<duende> :D :D gracias flypp mimecar gracias curiousx gracias
<duende> y si tengo icewasel porque eso me pasaba tambièn en debian que lo tengo instalado tamibpen
<taitustito1> hola a todos
<taitustito1> les planteo una pregunta a ver si se puede
<taitustito1> yo tengo ubuntu, coloque tb otro disco rigido de uan pc mass vieja, y desde mi ubuntu quiero instalar linux en el otro disco
<taitustito1> como podria hacerlo?
<carlos> hola
<carlos> al final he podido crear el usb con el creator
<carlos> y si sale la ventana
<mimecar> taitustito1:  no puedes instalarlo desde el ubuntu que tienes
<Smoof> Hola
<mimecar> tendrás que usar un live cd o un usb
<Smoof> Quería haceros una pregunta
<taitustito1> es que la pc vieja es de mi cuñada  y no me carga el usb y la lectora anda mal
<taitustito1> por eso habia traido el disco
<taitustito1> no hay forma entonces
<Smoof> Que trafico suele tener una pagina con un buen numero de visitas al mes? mas o menos
<xangua> mucho¿
<Smoof> Mas o menos cuantas?
<mimecar> taitustito1: puedes conectar el disco duro e instalar desde tu ordenador
<mimecar> aunque tendrás que hacer cambios
<taitustito1> como lo podria hacer
<mimecar> inicia el live cd e instala en el otro disco
<taitustito1> pero despues me lo leeria la otra pc?
<Smoof> mm nadie me responde..
<mimecar> Smoof: entre 1 y 100.000
<mimecar> taitustito1: si instalas todo en el otro disco si
<taitustito1> gracias
<mimecar> taitustito1: ten cuidado y no instales en tu disco normal
<mimecar> puedes quitarlo como precaución
<Smoof> mimecar...jaajajja eso no es muy orientativo
<mimecar> Smoof: que quieres con la pregunta que has hecho
<mimecar> define tu "un buen número de visitas"
<taitustito1> si lo voy a dejar solo el de la otra pc y lo voy a instalar gracias
<Smoof> Saber si mi nivel de visitas es elavado o no
<taitustito1> nos vemos
<Smoof> Yo tengo unas 13000 al mes
<mimecar> depende de tus espectativas
<Smoof> Ser conocido a nivel nacional
<jhonjrr> Hola queria consultarles un problema con mi conexion a la wifi; lo que pasa es que la conexion es intermitente, y la señal del router es muy buena...
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<jhonjrr> la 10.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<jhonjrr> si!!!
<mimecar> ¿tienes otras redes emitiendo en el mismo canal?
<jhonjrr> bueno e escaneado las redes de mis vecinos y no, emiten en canales diferentes
<mimecar> ¿cuando ha empezado el fallo?
<jhonjrr> umm, creo que tras una actualización, pero no recuerdo muy bien cual fue...
<MakeConfig> Hola buenos días, me gustaría saber por qué en consola el comando "make config" o "make iconfig" no me funcionan. Diciendome que "Make Permission Denied".
<mimecar> MakeConfig: has descomprimido el código con sudo?
<MakeConfig> No, solo con Make config
<mimecar> ¿que es lo que quieres compilar?
<MakeConfig> Un eggdrop.
<mimecar> ¿lo tienes en tu carpeta home?
<MakeConfig> Así es.
<MakeConfig> Estoy dentro de la shell en estos momentos, pero no me deja.
<mimecar> lo has descomprimido con el usuario normal?
<MakeConfig> Con el usuario con privilegios.
<mimecar> ..
<mimecar> con que usuario lo has descomprimido?
<MakeConfig> Con el usuario de la shell.
<MakeConfig> Que tiene acceso a todo.
<mimecar> root ?
<mimecar> jhonjrr: ¿con el live cd te pasa?
<MakeConfig> Si, es el usuario que tiene acceso a todo.
<mimecar> MakeConfig: descomprimelo con el usuario normal
<mimecar> el usuario normal NO es el que tiene acceso a todo el disco
<MakeConfig> Es que es un usuario fijo mimecar.
<mimecar> fijo?
<flypp> MakeConfig, tienes alquilada una shell?
<MakeConfig> Si flypp.
<mimecar> MakeConfig: por que no dices esos pequeños detalles?
<MakeConfig> Perdón.
<flypp> pues contacta con el servicio técnico para que te den permiso para utilizar make y acceder a las librerías del sistema. O léete la FAQ del sitio, porque normalmente en las shells implementan algún sistema para que los usuarios puedan compilar
<mimecar> el error te dice que no tienes permisos para compilar
<MakeConfig> Si mimecar.
<mimecar> si utilizas siempre el mismo usuario tienen que funcionarte los permisos
<mimecar> tendrás que hablar con los que te venden la shell
<MakeConfig> gmake es la solución.
<MakeConfig> Gracias y adiós.
<cousteau> ...gmake? de qué hablaba?
<cousteau> no hay `gmake` en ubuntu, hay que usar `make`
<mimecar> cousteau: me parece que la shell no es de ubuntu
<cousteau> no entiendo nada, voy a leer los logs...
<mimecar> quería compilar un programa en una shell que ha comprado / alquilado
<omikron4> para quien le parezca feo unity.. vean los cambios ya en la alpha 3.. sera una caña la final.. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/escritorio_oneiric.png
<cousteau> omikron4, pues no se ve tan feo... aunque yo sigo prefiriendo lo clásico
<omikron4> cousteau: lo estan haciendo bastante majo.. el problema es que la vista clasica desaparecera puesto que gnome tambien cambio el estilo... entonces.. entre esos dos.. me quedo unity.. como siempre.. sobre gustos.. pos eso
<m4v> charla es #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<omikron4> lo siento.. m4v se me fue la emocion, tienes razon
<Andres95> hola
<Andres95> tengo un problema
<Andres95> me puede ayudar alguien?
<m4v> !pregunta Andres95
<kubot> Andres95: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Andres95> tengo un portatil conectado por cable a un router. Y tengo otro portatil conectado al portatil anteriormente dicho para tener internet. Sin embargo, solo consigo conexion limitada o nula. ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?
<mimecar> Andres95: ¿como conectas los portatiles entre ellos?
<Andres95> uso ghost phisher. Pongo la tarjeta inalambrica del portatil en modo monitor para ello.
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas usando?
<Andres95> 11.04
<mimecar> ¿en los dos equipos?
<Andres95> no, en el otro uso windows 7
<mimecar> ¿para que pones la tarjeta en modo monitor?
<m4v> Andres95: que pc tiene internet?
<Andres95> para simular un punto de acceso
<Andres95> el primer portatil, que esta conectado por cable al router
<m4v> Andres95: y la otra pc está conectada como?
<Andres95> por via wifi al portatil
<m4v> y donde está la antena
<Andres95> ambas responden al ping entre ellas
<m4v> el router no es wifi?
<Andres95> no, no lo es
<mimecar> Andres95: estas usando un programa para ataques de phising para conectar los dos equipos !! ?
<Andres95> estoy abierto a cualquier sugerencia
<mimecar> me parece un poco exagerado usar un programa de ese tipo
<mimecar> con una red ad hoc ya puedes conectarlos
<m4v> Andres95: la otra pc debería sacar internet desde el router, no deben estar en el mismo segmento
<m4v> Andres95: que IP tiene cada pc?
<Andres95> ip del router
<Andres95> 192.168.1.1
<Andres95> ip del ordenador "servidor" 192.168.1.130
<Andres95> ip del punto de acceso: 192.168.0.1
<Andres95> ip del ordenador que se asocia: 192.168.0.2
<m4v> Andres95: bueno, pero si la pc la usas de servidor vas a tener que mascarar la conexión de la otra pc, no se como se hace eso con windows. Seguramente es alguna opción de compartir internet
<m4v> si están en distintos segmentos no va a funcionar a no ser que hagas eso
<Andres95> el que uso de servidor tiene ubuntu 11.04
<m4v> la otra es que la antena funcione como access point nada más, así la otra pc queda en el mismo segmento y toma internet desde el router
<m4v> Andres95: haceme un ifconfig en la pc servidor y pasalo con un pastebin
<m4v> !paste Andres95
<kubot> Andres95: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Andres95> voy
<m4v> Andres95: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<m4v> Andres95: fijate donde dice IP Masquerading
<m4v> Andres95: no te voy a poder guiar paso a paso porque estoy haciendo otras cosas, fijate en el wiki y preguntá si algo no anda.
<Andres95> no tengo ufw instalado
<m4v> viene por defecto en ubuntu
<Andres95> ah cierto
<Andres95> ya lo vi
<Andres95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/665111
<Andres95> m4v
<Andres95> como debo poner esto adaptado para mi caso?
<Andres95> A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<m4v> Andres95: cambiá eth0 por at0
<Andres95> ya esta
<Andres95> pero no funciona
<m4v> Andres95: que error da? danos datos, no estoy en tu pc, no puedo adivinar.
<jose1> Buenas a todos. Una pregunta, si deseo configurar el puerto serial ttyPS0 con el comando stty, a una velocidad de 1200, 8 bits de datos, sin paridad, 1 bit de parada, control de flujo xon/xof, cómo sería la instrucción???
<mimecar> jose1: ¿has revisado la página de manual del programa?
<jose1> mimecar: Sí, pero supuestamente así está configurado pero quería corroborarlo con alguien. Es que tengo el siguiente problema. Se mandan y reciben datos por el puerto. Cuando se ejecuta la aplicación que efectúa este proceso de envío y recepción, sí funciona bien, pero al cabo de un tiempo determinado (a veces horas) el puerto deja de funcionar. Cuando sucede eso, lo que hago es
<jose1> correr el putty y hyperterminal en ambos equipos entre los cuales se envían y reciben información usando dicho puerto, pero sí hay comunicación, pero el software que utilizo como que ya no procesa información. El software es una interface de PMS de conmutador y tarificador, pero usa comandos UNIX. Puede ser esta la causa entonces de que deje de funcionar???? Aunque al momento de ejecutarse
<jose1> la aplicación todo vaya bien y después ya no quiera funcionar el programa??? O pudiera haber alguna configuración en el puerto serial de linux que al cabo de un tiempo este se deshabilite o algo así?? Aunque no creo que esa sea la causa, porque como te menciono, cuando esto pasa con el software del PMS, conecto el putty y hyperterminal y si hay comunicación. A qué crees que se deba??
<mimecar> jose1: intento no escribir esos parrafos
<mimecar> frases cortas y resumidas
<jose1> Perdón, escribiré más corto.
<jose1> mimecar: A qué crees que se deba esto, mimecar??
<mimecar> no se la causa de que falle después de varias horas
<omar> hola a todos
<omar> necesito aplicación para descargar desde megaupload, algo así como para escribir todos los links y haga su trabajo
<mimecar> jdownloader
<omar> mimecar, eso es nativo para ubuntu?
<omar> o hay que correrlo con wine?
<mimecar> es un programa escrito en Java
<omar> mimecar, sorry por mi ignoracia, que esté en Java indica que es multiplataforma o algo por el estilo?
<mimecar> correcto
<omar> ok, gracias proberé lo que señalas, un abrazo.
<mimecar> vas a la web del programa y lo descargasç
<omar> ok, lo haré como indicas
<antisistema> hola a todos
<antisistema> quisiera hacerles una consulta acerca de ubuntu
<antisistema> me gustaria saber si funcionaria bien en una maquina con 450mb de ram y un micro sempron de 1.6ghz
<mimecar> un poco justo con esa memoria
<mimecar> usa el live cd y pruebala
<antisistema> si el tema es que ya lo instale...pero no lo use al maximo
<antisistema> en realidad es la maquina de un conocido
<antisistema> en mi maquina uso debian con openbox
<antisistema> pero ubuntu 10.04 es muy buena distro y es mas simple asi que decidi instalarle esa version
<antisistema> mas que nada me gustaria saber si alguien de este chat lo esta usando en una maquina de similares caracteristicas
<jachavez> hola buenas estoy quemando unos dvds con k3b y me sale que cdrao no tiene permisos .. como puedo corregir ese problema alguno me ayuda
<mimecar> ¿versión de ubuntu?
<jachavez> 11.04 mimecar
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<jachavez> si
<jachavez> http://minus.com/meDpwtS
<jachavez> esos son los permisos actuales..
<antisistema> jachavez, proba ver esto
<antisistema> ls -l /usr/bin/cdrdao
<antisistema> como root
<antisistema> y decime que te devuleve
<jachavez> un segundo
<jachavez> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 545808 2010-09-09 20:08 /usr/bin/cdrdao
<jachavez> antisistema, eso
<antisistema> dame un segundo los permisos estan bien
<jachavez> ok !
<antisistema> cual es el error especifico jachavez
<jachavez> estaba sacando 7 copias de un dvd saco 5 y en la 6 me dijo que no tenia permisos el cdrao0 para poder seguir que consultara con el k3bsetup
<jachavez> tengo ubuntu y cuando instale k3b solo puse sudo apt-get install k3b
<jachavez> no se si me falto algo en la instalacion
<jachavez> otra cosa la pc se me pone bien lenta cuando graba y antes no hacia eso
<antisistema> brasero te daba problemas?
<jachavez> brasero igual me da problemas y hasta gnomebaker
<jachavez> todos me salen con un error gnomebaker sale conun error de lectora y el brasero tambien
<antisistema> jachavez me gustaria que leas y revises estas dependencias de k3b
<antisistema> http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/k3b
<antisistema> abris el gestor de paquetes synaptic y revisas de tener todas esas dependencias
<jachavez> ok! now
<antisistema> tene en cuenta que k3b te instala muchas cosas de KDE
<mimecar> antisistema: para instalar k3b ya está cumpliendo todas las dependencias
<antisistema> muchas veces no
<antisistema> ademas es conveniente instalar sigeridos
<antisistema> sugeridos
<mimecar> los paquetes que están definidos como dependencia son obligatorios
<mimecar> los sugeridos no
<antisistema> en mi experiencia prsonal pude encontrar que apt-get a veces se salta dependencias
<antisistema> te cuento algo brasero necesita estos paquetes por ej
<antisistema> cue2toc
<antisistema> cdrdao
<antisistema> brasero-cdrkit
<antisistema> python-brasero
<mimecar> antisistema: dentro de 1 minuto podrás hablar
<mimecar> no escribas frases cortas tan rápido
<acantide> buenas
<jachavez> antisistema, es decir http://minus.com/meDpwtS estan bien los permisos
<acantide> tengo un inconveniente y es que aunque cambie a resolucion de mi monitor, al reiniciar  volver a iniciar sesion se me mantiene en 800x600. No consigo ponerla fija en 102x768. He provado a crear un nuevo usuario y eliminar el antiguo
<acantide> alguna idea
<acantide> ?
<antisistema> jachavez, ahi te contesto en privado
<jachavez> :D
<totocolombia> Buenas tardes, tengo el siguiente problema, el sonido en ubuntu 11.04 se daña y tengo que cambiar las preferencias de sonido cada 10 min pa que funcione el reproductor bien
<totocolombia> alguien sabe como puedo solucionarlo
<mimecar> totocolombia: ¿que modificastes en el sistema?
<totocolombia> voy a preferencias de sonido y entro a hardware y selecciono una opcion a la que tenga
<mimecar> versión de ubuntu?
<totocolombia> inmediatamente se arregla pero luego de unos minutos vuelve a dañarse
<totocolombia> en este justo momento se acaba de dañar
<totocolombia> 11.04
<totocolombia> ya lo cambie a anagolo sorround 4.0 output
<totocolombia> otra vez volvio a suceder
<totocolombia> mimecar agradezco cualquier sugerencia
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<m4v> totocolombia: se me ocurre probar en desinstalar pulseaudio, capaz anda mejor. Aunque si tenés que configurar algo como 4.0 surround sin pulseaudio se pone complicado.
<sancochito> buenass
<sancochito> ¿hay alguna manera para cambiar ubuntu 11.04 por kde?
<k-milogars> gnome
<k-milogars> sip
<k-milogars> desde el synaptic
<mimecar> k-milogars: ya se ha ido
<k-milogars> sip
<esmirlin> chicos puedo hacer una pregunta sobre kubuntu aquí?
<mimecar> si
<esmirlin> vale, os cuento, tengo un acer que usa catalyst y que tiene 4G de ram, he instalado kubuntu, porque creo que kde es lo más completo en linux desde que existe unity... pues la pregunta es, si tengo un equipo medio en condiciones... por qué kubuntu parece no funcionar de una forma fluida?¿
<mimecar> ¿has activado los efectos de kde?
<esmirlin> eso sí, quiero señalar que he instalado la versión de 32bits en lugar de la de 64, porque una vez intenté instalar la de 64 y todo se fue a la mierda
<esmirlin> mimecar: sí, pero no va mejor sin ellos activados...
<mimecar> ¿usas driver libre o privatico?
<esmirlin> mimecar: cómo puedo saberlo¿?
<mimecar> ¿que tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<esmirlin> no lo sé exactamente, sé que el jockey siempre me pide instalar fglrx (catalyst)
<mimecar> entonces estarás con el libre
<esmirlin> mimecar: te puedo envíar unos screenshots para que lo veas¿?
<mimecar> ponlas en el canal
<esmirlin> oks voy
<esmirlin> bueno en realidad no hace falta
<esmirlin> a ver, creo que tengo los privativos instalados porque los he instalado
<esmirlin> pero no sé si los he activado o se activan sólos :S
<CanihoJR> buenass
<XuMuK> Hola
<_Shai> Una pregunta, en Ubuntu 11.04, funciona GNOME 3 a la perfeccion ?
<_Shai> Una pregunta, en Ubuntu 11.04, funciona GNOME 3 a la perfeccion ?
<AzoteLogiko_> hola
<_Shai> Una pregunta, en Ubuntu 11.04, funciona GNOME 3 a la perfeccion ?
<AzoteLogiko_> no
<_Shai> mmm
<_Shai> Y entonces, que OS me recomeindas para que me corra gnome 3 ?
<_Shai> Una pregunta, en Ubuntu 11.04, funciona GNOME 3 a la perfeccion ?
<dylan66> fedora 15 viene con gnome 3
<fzeta> saludos habitantes de la Red............................................................echo [ok]
<fzeta> ieee tranky!!
#ubuntu-es 2011-08-14
<elmurci> hola a todos alguien me ayuda a activar el dispositivo usb en virtualbox
<_Shai> Alguien me ayuda a instalar gnome 3 en mi ubuntu 11.04 ?
<GridCube> !ayuda
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<GridCube> !gnome3
<kubot> Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » si necesitas removerlo.
<dimas_> GridCube yo necesito una sugerencia
<GridCube> ps pregunta en algun canal de gnome3, acá no se da soporte a gnome3 como bien dice el mensaje de kubot
<dimas_> GridCube quien manda en tu casa tu o tu esposa?
<dimas_> GridCube yo necesito un programa para grabar una conversacion de voz, sabes de alguno?
<Genelyk> Ola
<Genelyk> alguien sabe usar gimp?
<dimas_> Genelyk que quieres saber?
<Genelyk> quiero como colorear una imagen
<Genelyk> lei un manual de gimp hice loq dicen pero cuando agrego el fondo blanco sale rosado
<dimas_> Genelyk hay muchas formas, la brocha, el aerografo, la cubeta, con macaras
<Genelyk> si pero
<dimas_> a ver
<Genelyk> mira lei este manual
<dimas_> vamos por paso
<Genelyk> http://peumonos.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/como-colorear-en-gimp1.pdf
<dimas_> pero que quieres hacer?...colorear el fondo?
<Genelyk> te paso la imagen
<dimas_> cuando creas la plantilla te sale blanco por defecto y si haces click en el color entonces lo puedes cambiar
<Genelyk> en ese manual dice q mi imagen su fondo lo haga transparente
<dimas_> Genelyk te recomiendo mires los tutoriales en youtube que estan muy buenos
<dimas_> tambien lo puedes hacer trasparente
<Genelyk> mm
<Genelyk> http://twitpic.com/65pnrb
<Genelyk> esta es la imagenq deseo colorear
<dimas_> Genelyk si quieres te muestro en to desktop, pero me tienes que authorizar accesar you desktop
<dimas_> te doy unas cuantas clases gratis
<dimas_> a mi me encanta gimp
<m4v> dimas_: autorizar acceso?
<dimas_> m4v si
<Genelyk> yo solo quiero pintar de rosado el corazon y al kiti un celeste muy tenue
<dimas_> Genelyk entonces te recomiendo los tutoriales de gimp en youtube
<dimas_> eso es facil solo que tienes que seleccionar el area , lo cual puedes hacer con la cuerda que es muy facil
<dimas_> pero si quieres te ayudo compartiendo escritorio conmigo
<m4v> dimas_: soporte aquí es a través del IRC, no podemos facilitar que los usuarios den acceso remoto (por ssh, vnc o lo que sea) a su PC por el riesgo de seguridad que implica. Por favor no lo hagas en este canal.
<Genelyk> pense q era como el paint donde solo con el valdecito le daba clic y ya estaba
<Genelyk> uhmmmmmmmmm
<dimas_> m4v oke, no lo sabia, solo queria ser amable y mostrarle como comenzar a usar gimp
<dimas_> Genelyk pero tienes que seleccionar el area primero
<dimas_> es facil con la cuerdita
<m4v> dimas_: ok, no es porque desconfie de vos, pero hay mucha gente malintencionada dando vuelta y preferimos estar en lo seguro y no dar ese tipo de ayuda.
<GridCube> Genelyk, que ubuntu tenes?
<Genelyk> la 9.04
<GridCube> uh
<Genelyk> pero igual reinicie a windows
<dimas_> le var dando click alrededor de la figura hasta que tengas todo seleccionado yluego usas el baldecito
<m4v> 9.04 perdió el soporte creo
<Genelyk> x q en gimp  para mi es muy dificil hacer
<m4v> !9.04
<kubot> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) es la décima serie de Ubuntu. Soportado hasta Octubre del 2010. Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<Genelyk> un cimple circulo
<dimas_> mv4 eso lo entiendo, no te preocupes que no ando con malas intenciones, solo queria ayudar a esta persona y tu sabes que este caso se ve que requiere un poco mas que darle la descripcion escrita
<m4v> Genelyk: 9.04 ya no tiene soporte y no vas a poder instalar o actualizar desde los repositorios de Jaunty. Te recomiendo tratar de actualizar a una nueva versión
<m4v> Genelyk: cuál es el problema en concreto?
<m4v> ah, sobre pintar con gimp
<Genelyk> q cuando  uso el pincel con el color seleccionado no pinta
<Genelyk> y ya seleccione con la cuerdita ...
<Genelyk> tampoco
<dimas_> Genelyk es probable que estes creando mascaras sin darte cuenta y no tengas seleccionada la imagen
<m4v> no sabría decirte, no tengo gimp aquí y el canal es para soporte sobre Ubuntu. Buscaste si hay algún tutorial sobre gimp en youtube para guiarte?
<m4v> o como dice dimas_
<dimas_> Genelyk sabes hacerca de las mascaras?
<Genelyk> mm
<Genelyk> mucho enredo
<m4v> capaz que iniciando un documento nuevo, sin mascarás?
<dimas_> yo te sugeriria youtube
<m4v> mascaras*
<Genelyk> si
<Genelyk> pero solo era pinta una imgen en dos colores
<Genelyk> http://twitpic.com/65pnrb
<dimas_> gimp es un programa profecional tan complejo como photo shop y querel
<m4v> Genelyk: fijate en el menú seleccionar, y buscá algo de limpiar seleccion o deseleccionar todo
<dimas_> pero lo que necesitas es muy sencillo por lo que te sugiero leas un poco
<Genelyk> x eso estaba leyendo ese manual
<dimas_> leelo de nuevo pero despacito
<m4v> ubuntu también tiene otro programa para pintar que es más simple, pero no creo que esté en 9.04, creo que estaba en la versión 9.10
<Genelyk> no creoq sea muy conveniente formatear pa pintar una imagen
<m4v> no :p
<dimas_> m4v lo que necesita esta persona si no lo hace con gimp no lo hace con ningun otro programa, muy basico lo que necesita
<m4v> y como estas en una versión no soportada de ubuntu no vas a poder instalar nada :/
<m4v> dimas_: eh, pero otro programa más simple no tiene esos enredos de mascaras, capas o selecciones
<lopez> que tal amigos sigo acumulando problemas pero hasta ahora con solucion ahora es que hacía unas semanas luchaba con mi encore enltv-fm  primero el video y luego el sonido instale oss4-gtk oss4-base oss4-dkms con lo que solucione el sonido de la tv pero me dejo sin sonido en todo el sistema
<dimas_> Genelyk tambien lo puedes imprimir y colorearlo con creyones
<lopez> desde el control de sonido no aparece ningún dispositivo
<dimas_> lopez que version de ubuntu tienes?
<m4v> en #gimp-es hay 2 personas no más :/
<Genelyk> intentaste  alsamixer  en la consola ?
<Genelyk> si
<Genelyk> yo y uno mas
<Genelyk>  pero igual no responde
<m4v> Genelyk: debe ser chanserv, ese es un bot :P
<m4v> Genelyk: sabés inglés? capaz en #gimp?
<lopez> dimas_, 10.04
<dimas_> lopez te voy  a dar los repositorios de sonido de ubuntu un momento, no te vayas
<Genelyk> a verdad
<lopez> dimas_,  okay
<Genelyk> bueno ya encontre la solucion
<dimas_> lopez coloca en el terminal esto: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa
<dimas_> luego sudo apt-get update
<dimas_> y al final te instalas : sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<lopez> sigo sin escuchar
<dimas_> hiciste lo que te dije?
<lopez> si si instalo pero abrí grooveshark y nada
<dimas_> no hay sonido en el systema?
<dimas_> pruebate banshee
<lopez> si abro tvtime con mi placa encore si
<lopez> pero grooveshark o mp3 no
<lopez> es mas no reconoce ningún dispositivo de entrada desde la preferencia de sonido
<dimas_> lopez abre el terminal
<dimas_> y tipea alsamixer
<lopez> listo
<dimas_> y con las flechas asegurate que no tengas nada en mute
<lopez> dice que no existe el paquete
<dimas_> no tienes alsamixer?
<Genelyk> sudo apt-get install  alsa-tools   creo q asi se instala
<Genelyk> xD
<lopez> pero raro por que lo usaba antes de instalar esos paquetes que nombre, aunque con esos logre escuchar la tv en tvtime
<lopez> usaba alsamixer
<dimas_> Genelyk yo pense que andabas coloreando corazones
<Genelyk> ya encontre la solucion como dije ase media hora
<dimas_> tenias que mojar la brocha?
<Genelyk> no vino mi hermano y lo hizo en paint
<Genelyk> mucha nota el  cambiar modo indexdo a rgb
<Genelyk> crear capaz
<Genelyk> :S
<GridCube> Genelyk, si usaras ubuntu 11.04 te recomendaria que instalaras pinta
<xangua> y que tiene si usa o no 11.04¿
<GridCube> en 9.04 instalar pinta implica compilarlo
<GridCube> usando librerias de mono, acutalizadas
<xangua> minimo actualiza a 10.04 Genelyk
<GridCube> 9.04 no tiene librerias de mono actualizadas
<xangua> eso que usas ya ni soporte tiene......y desde hace un año creo
<rommel> Buenas noches alguien sabra como se llama la aplicacion o pauete q sirve para areglar o retocar ubuntu pero graficamente
<xangua> ubuntu tweak¿
<rommel> gracias xangua
<Genelyk> :( se burlan de mi 9.04  como si tener la ultima version sirviera de algo para una p4
<xangua> Genelyk: sirve para tener soporte
<xangua> nadie se ha burlado en ningún momento
<Genelyk> yo solo queria colorear una imagen con gimp
<rommel> hola ayer copies una linea de comandos para editar souuces lis pero aparente menet la copie mal
<Genelyk> era una tarea simplee x eso , aparte la 9.04 funciona perfecto no me quejo
<rommel> alguien sabra
<Genelyk> rommel: q linea
<rommel> gksudo gedit/etc/apt/sources.lisl
<rommel> era para editar source
<rommel> s
<rommel> lis
<xangua> puedes editar las fuentes desde origenes de software
<rommel> como
<rommel> o q elijo
<rommel> quiero borrar
<xangua> centro de software-editar-fuentes
<rommel> algo q me dise el mirror q no lo encuentra de cine lerra
<rommel> ok
<rommel> aver
<xangua> Genelyk: no es simple si no tienes ni las dependencias actualizadas como te dijeron antes
<Genelyk> xangua: solo es pintar con gimp :S no tengo q instalar nadaa
<rommel> xangua: saves desde la terminal como hacerlo para borrar una linea q este en sources lisl
<rommel> por q me da error
<xangua> Genelyk: mi error, si quieres aprender a usar gimp hay muchas guías y videotutoriales en internet ;)
<xangua> me da flojera la terminal rommel
<xangua> cuando realmente la necesito, todo lo que se me viene a la cabeza
<xangua> como cuando uno canta el himno, si me preguntas como es simplemente no me acuerdo
<rommel> tenes rason
<rommel> pero no logro borrar lo que quiero
<rommel> al  intentarlo me dise q falla la descagra o q mi internet esta mal
<rommel> nesecito entrar en sources .lisl
<Infernet> rommel: editalo, seguramente tenes duplicada alguna linea
<rommel> si eso quiero pero copie mal ayer una linea de comando q me llebaba al donde hay q borrarlo en sorces
<rommel> sources perdon
<rommel> copie algo asi no se en q me equiboque
<Infernet> rommel: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<rommel> gksudo gedit/etc/apt/
<rommel> eso me faltaba era la t al final y habia puesto l
<rommel> aver amigo
<rommel> gracias
<Infernet> por nada
<rommel> sudo apt-get apgradess    con esto actualiso los paquetes o tambien copie mal?
<Infernet> rommel: sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<Infernet> rommel: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rommel> gracias a todos buenas noches
<HAlvarez777> Hola a todos, necesito ayuda urgente.
<Infernet> HAlvarez777: hola
<Infernet> HAlvarez777: a q se debe tu urgencia?
<HAlvarez777> realize un upgrade a ubuntu 11.04 desde el 10.10
<HAlvarez777> y se me daño el sistema.
<HAlvarez777> no pasa del programa de arranque.
<HAlvarez777> que opciones tengo para recuperar el sistema
<Infernet> HAlvarez777: te fijaste cual es el error?
<HAlvarez777> arrancan los drivers y todo, pero cuando llega al entorno grafico donde uno debe logearse, se bloque todo, mouse y teclado
<HAlvarez777> no sale ningun error visible
<HAlvarez777> simplemente se bloquea
<debsan> HAlvarez777, no deja loguearte ?
<Infernet> HAlvarez777: q placa de video tenes?
<HAlvarez777> noo.
<HAlvarez777> el problema no es de la placa de video, porque estaba funcionando todo de maravilla en la versión 10.10
<HAlvarez777> al actualizar se daño.
<HAlvarez777> actualice a la versión 11.4
<Infernet> HAlvarez777: por eso mismo, el fallo de seguro esta en X11
<Infernet> xorg.conf debe ser tu problema
<HAlvarez777> si, supongo, que opciones tengo entonces?
<Infernet> HAlvarez777: q placa de video tenes?
<HAlvarez777> estoy usando un interprete de comandos con funciones de red para intentar salvar la carpeta root.
<HAlvarez777> no estoy seguro de que placa de video es, tengo un portatil dell studio 1555
<HAlvarez777> como puedo salvar el root desde la terminal con funciones de red?
<HAlvarez777> el /home quise decir perdon
<HAlvarez777> estoy con la cuenta de root.
<HAlvarez777> pero no me muestra las carpetas de mi usuario cuando escribo 'dir'
<Infernet> HAlvarez777: escribi ls
<HAlvarez777> tampoco me sale nada
<Infernet> HAlvarez777: cd ~
<HAlvarez777> debe ser porque esta con la cuenta de root.
<HAlvarez777> nada
<Infernet> HAlvarez777: a ver...podes iniciar el sistema entonces, pero por terminal o no?
<HAlvarez777> si claro, solo por terminal
<Infernet> HAlvarez777: entonces no hay tanta urgencia
<HAlvarez777> pero no me deja entrar al salvar mis archivos.
<Infernet> HAlvarez777: por eso trato de explicarte y darte un paño blanco de suave calma, q no inicie X no significa q vayas a perder todo tu sistema
<HAlvarez777> pero que opciones tengo para recuperar el sistema?
<Infernet> HAlvarez777: la opcion seguramente sea probar el modo de recuperacion en las opciones de inicio
<HAlvarez777> ya probe y solo entra en modo terminal.
<Infernet> "recovery mode"
<HAlvarez777> en modo seguro con funciones graficas no arranca.
<HAlvarez777> sii de hecho estoy en recovery mode, con terminal con funciones de red
<HAlvarez777> sera que se puede reinstalar el sistema desde un cd o una memoy stick sin perder el /home?
<Infernet> HAlvarez777: en todo caso tambien podes usar el live
<HAlvarez777> y como puedo restaurar el sistema desde el live?
<dude> hola
<coleix> con el live no puedes hacer una particion nueva , copias el /home y despues reinstalas en la particion actual?
<Infernet> HAlvarez777: te fijaste si hay un backup del xorg.conf en /etc/X11?
<HAlvarez777> ya veo.. espera
<HAlvarez777> si tengo un archivo llamado xorg.conf.failsafe
<Infernet> HAlvarez777: ese archivo creo q se genera al recuperar
<HAlvarez777> mm supongo.
<Infernet> HAlvarez777: intestaste arrancar x?
<Infernet> desde la terminal
<HAlvarez777> con x te refieres a nautilus
<Infernet> HAlvarez777: al comando startx
<HAlvarez777> si lo intente y no deja por ser una terminal de recuperación
<Infernet> arrancar el entorno grafi co
<HAlvarez777> ahh ok, dice, parece que no dispone del harware necesario para poder ejecutar Unity...
<HAlvarez777> y se queda trabado en esa ventana de alerta.
<Infernet> HAlvarez777: entonces llegaste al menu de inicio de sesion?
<Infernet> abajo, en las opciones elegi entorno normal en lugar de unity
<HAlvarez777> no solo sale un cuadro con esa alerta . y un boton de cerrar, pero esta trabado así que no hace nada
<HAlvarez777> no sale más nada, solo se mensaje.
<Infernet> HAlvarez777: luego del comando startx se volvio a trabar entonces?
<HAlvarez777> sii
<Infernet> HAlvarez777: hace un backup de tu xorg actual
<HAlvarez777> como lo hago?
<Infernet> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X1W/xorg.backu
<Infernet> p
<HAlvarez777> ok
<Infernet> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.backup
<HAlvarez777> cuando dices xorg te refieres al sorg.conf.failsafe?
<Infernet> escribi esta linea taulc cual pongo aca:
<Infernet> tak cual
<Infernet> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.backup
<HAlvarez777> lo hice pere el xorg.conf no existe
<HAlvarez777> eso es lo que me dice.
<Infernet> pone dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Ramir00> samba
<Ramir00> ubuntu 10.10 tra samba???
<HAlvarez777> ok un momeno
<HAlvarez777> momento
<HAlvarez777> me sale el siguiente error el cual creo ha sido el causante de toda esta catastrofe:
<Infernet> Ramir00: sudo apt-get install samba samba-common
<HAlvarez777> error en la cadena `version' `3.1.6-59338_Ubuntu_karmic': caracter invalido en el numero de revisión
<HAlvarez777> ese error salio muchisimas veces durante la actualización
<HAlvarez777> el error esta en el archivo llamado: /var/lib/dpkg/status
<darkgod> hola gente, como andas todos?
<rodri_> hola gente, necesito saber donde se guardan los archivos de configuracion de unity, es decir, cuales lanzadores deben aparecer, configuraciones de los indicadores, etc...
<Ramir00> como hago saltar el nautilus? ctrl+??
<Ramir00> como hago saltar el nautilus? ctrl+??
<rodri_> alguien puede ayudarme?
<Ramir00> es peligroso usar nesus?????????
<Ramir00> es peligroso usar nessus?????????
<Ramir00> cristina 2011
<Ramir00> es peligroso usar nessus?????????
<Binner_2011> no
<Binner_2011> y no repitas Ramir00
<Ramir00> bueno pero gana cristina
<Ramir00> quiero chequear los puertos de la red de hogar
<Binner_2011> Cristina_2011, anda a comer choripan
<Binner_2011> Cristina_2011, choripanero
<Binner_2011> te llaman con el bordolino y el chori
<Binner_2011> dale que se enfria
<Cristina_2011> binner tu problema es que clarin te hizo muchos favores ultimamente, y si llegaras a la presidencia tendriamos que devolverlos,,,lo primero que te van a pedir es privatizar los aportes e eliminar la ley de medios,,,,,seria un presidente debil condicionado
<Cristina_2011> me imagino una tapa binner corazon de leon ajusta a los jubilados por el bien de la patria
<rodri_> es ubuntu, no politica, andate!
<Cristina_2011> grande binner el genuflexo
<Cristina_2011> si va a ser progresista que sea al 100% y que elija bien a su vice
<Cristina_2011> estoy ocupado...mañana
<Cristina_2011> che si tengo acceso a una red puedo ver el escritorio???
<Binner_2011> Cristina_2011, depende
<Cristina_2011> de que depende don binner
<Binner_2011> que acceso tenga
<Binner_2011> si es rdp, samba, netbios, ssh, telnet, etc.
<Binner_2011> y que permisos
<Cristina_2011> estoy practicando entrar a otra maquina en mi casa conociendo la ip
<Cristina_2011> desdee ubuntu a w7
<Binner_2011> puf
<Binner_2011> busca
<Binner_2011> samba
<Binner_2011> smbclient
<Binner_2011> nbtscan
<Cristina_2011> pero yo le pedi a un familiar que cambie los datos, no se nada solo la ip , que la obtuve con aircrack
<Cristina_2011> obvio que tiene algo compartiendo
<Hjonthn_> binner xD
<Cristina_2011> este es el unico servidor donde hay gente que sabe sobre algun tema y comparte las otras reds esta lleno de parasitos
<Cristina_2011> inserviblees
<Binner_2011> epa Cristina_2011
<Binner_2011> te noto nerviosha y agresiva, como todo kirchnerista
<Binner_2011> XD
<Cristina_2011> es un elogio a la red,,,aca no entran los parasitos
<Binner_2011> depende el canal
<Binner_2011> no se, no conozco otras redes
<Cristina_2011> no entres a preguntar nada en otras redes porque no saben nada,,,tienen la mano en el teclado y la otra vaya a saber donde
<wicope> lool
<wicope> me toco ^^
<Binner_2011> :o
<Ramir00> bueno me voy , voy a votar temprano
<Binner_2011> vaya
<Binner_2011> recuerde
<Binner_2011> Binner presidente
<Binner_2011> socialismo de verdad
<Binner_2011> y no falso progresismo
<Ramir00> no te la crees ni vos
<Binner_2011> si me la creo
<Binner_2011> milito activamente
<Ramir00> no me jodas
<Binner_2011> de verdad
<Ramir00> que hacees
<Binner_2011> partido socialista
<Binner_2011> afiliado
<Ramir00> y no sos fiscas?
<Ramir00> fiscal
<Binner_2011> sep
<Binner_2011> de mesa
<Ramir00> y que vas a ir s in dormir?
<Binner_2011> que tiene?, jaja, la ultima vez tambien lo hice, con 4hs me alcanza
<Ramir00> pero binner va a salir 3ero me parece
<Ramir00> le va costar remontar
<Binner_2011> no se, hay que ver, hay fe
<Ramir00> ademas todabia le falta, tiene que juntar mas poder, la lucha arriba es brava,,,,y te  come la vida
<Ramir00> entras al face de 678 a bardearr?
<Binner_2011> no
<Ramir00> militancia real....o blogger
<Binner_2011> real
<Ramir00> y porque eligio a esa vice?
<Binner_2011> y... son acuerdos politicos que se hacen, con la gente mas capaz para el puesto
<Binner_2011> morandini no es ninguna boluda eh
<Ramir00> pero eso le saca progresismo
<Binner_2011> no, por?
<Binner_2011> por su pasado kirchnerista?
<Ramir00> por como voto las leyes mas pesada
<Binner_2011> pocos partidos o candidatos se animan a poner el link a la internacional socialista en su web oficial, binner lo hace
<Ramir00> vos a binner guapeando con los poderosos?
<Ramir00> lo ves
<Binner_2011> la verdad?, si, no lo veo transando
<Binner_2011> el socialista no transa
<Ramir00> zapatero si...jajaja
<Binner_2011> ese es un pe....
<Ramir00> y no me digas que no es socialista
<Ramir00> yo a binner lo tengo despues de la cristi
<Ramir00> alfonsin es muy debil
<Ramir00> panquequeo para todos lados
<Ramir00> a binner lo veo mas para el 2015
<Binner_2011> sabes que no me va de cris
<Binner_2011> su autoritarismo
<Binner_2011> al estilo yankee
<Binner_2011> ponele
<Binner_2011> que necesidad de pedirle a la side que bloquee el sitio leakymails.com ?
<Ramir00> eso salio solo en clarin
<Ramir00> lo  lei poco
<Hjonthn_> u.u
<Binner_2011> es real Ramir00
<Binner_2011> intenta entrar
<Hjonthn_> pino y binner me defraudaron
<Binner_2011> pino nunca lo tuve en cuenta
<Ramir00> pero que tiene, macri loo hizo y nadie se espanto
<Hjonthn_> yo voto a cristina
<Binner_2011> macri no bloqueo nada!
<Ramir00> pero nadie se escandalizo
<Hjonthn_> iba a votar a pino
<Ramir00> por eso gano
<Hjonthn_> pero bue
<Binner_2011> pero reitero, macri fue procesado
<Binner_2011> por otros temas
<Hjonthn_> quedo demostrado que solo le importaba el poder
<Binner_2011> muchas cosas de este gobierno no me van
<Binner_2011> Hjonthn_, pino es la cara visible del pj disidente
<Hjonthn_> solo queria poder anda mas
<Binner_2011> nada mas
<Ramir00> si pero volvio a ser reelecto, a la gnte no le importo
<Binner_2011> no
<Binner_2011> antes que filmus
<Ramir00> yo te dije no le tengo bronca a binnerr lo voy a ir viendo para ell 2015
<Binner_2011> filmus == colegio shopping, te olvidas?
<Ramir00> vos donde vivis?
<Ramir00> sta fe?
<Binner_2011> capital
<Binner_2011> no
<Ramir00> mdp
<Binner_2011> c.a.b.a.
<Ramir00> a quien votaste?
<Ramir00> a pino
<Binner_2011> en capital?
<Ramir00> si
<Binner_2011> para jefe de gobierno, a la izquierda unida
<Ramir00> eso es extremismo
<Ramir00> binner con que va a pagar la deuda?
<Binner_2011> no me gusta votar en blanco
<Binner_2011> no se, no charlo con el hjahaha
<Ramir00> como va a hacer para mejorar la redistribucion
<Binner_2011> Ramir00, si te paso unas imagenes
<Ramir00> como va a generar mas pueesto de trabajo?
<Binner_2011> las miras?
<Ramir00> dale que me voy
<Binner_2011> http://www.taringa.net/posts/offtopic/12000479/Hermes-Binner_-ejemplo-de-politico.html
<Binner_2011> asi.. leelo
<Hjonthn_> estaria bueno
<Hjonthn_> que binner
<Hjonthn_> si es un ejemplo de politico
<Hjonthn_> no le den tanta cuerda los medios opositores
<Binner_2011> eso es porque los medios opositores buscan el mas fuerte
<Binner_2011> q van a apoyar a duhalde?, un narco 100%
<Hjonthn_> mas fuerte?
<Hjonthn_> ojala fuera el mas fuerte
<Hjonthn_> estaria bueno que gane
<Binner_2011> yo le tengo fe
<Binner_2011> estaria bueno un cambio
<Hjonthn_> mañana voto a cristina xq no me queda otra
<Binner_2011> siempre peronismo y radicales, nunca otra cosa
<Binner_2011> si te queda otra Hjonthn_
<Hjonthn_> binner me parece un muñequito de clarín
<Binner_2011> na
<Binner_2011> para nada
<Binner_2011> jajajaja
<Binner_2011> en serio que no
<Binner_2011> lee el post ese
<Hjonthn_> eso es lo que leo
<Binner_2011> el tipo se hizo de abajo
<Hjonthn_> en los diarios
<Binner_2011> es medico
<Binner_2011> no es abogado
<Hjonthn_> cuanto mas te quieren vender algo
<Hjonthn_> mas desconfianza te da
<Hjonthn_> juegan sucio
<Binner_2011> hay que oir ambas campanas
<Binner_2011> o mejor dicho, todas
<Hjonthn_> hacen politica con las peores mierdas que pueden encontrar
<Hjonthn_> eso hago
<Ramir00> uh esta donda!!!!!!!
<Hjonthn_> esa donda xD
<Hjonthn_> esta para darle nomas
<Ramir00> desde que la v i en canal 7 me intereso, en un documental
<Ramir00> cuando era K
<Hjonthn_> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_d0Gt1ZprLgU/TRDM_jUE42I/AAAAAAAAAh8/DnmuviB6S98/s1600/1732702744_60d7510171.jpg
<Ramir00> ahora no creo que lo pasen
<Hjonthn_> increible las cirugias que se hizo
<Ramir00> grande donda, lastima ese cartel que tapa todo
<Hjonthn_> no se que le hicieron pero quedo re buena xD
<Ramir00> che binner lo voy a leer es mucho
<Ramir00> pero porqu e una imagen de cristina enojada
<Binner_2011> ah no se, jajaja, leelo que es interesante
<Ramir00> che binner me parece que copio ell discurso el otro dia
<Hjonthn_> che binner
<Hjonthn_> yo soy de los convertidos al kirchnerismo
<Hjonthn_> gracias a clarin
<Ramir00> che binner porque clarin debe estar interesado en usted
<Binner_2011> no me dejo influenciar por clarin ni pagina 12
<Ramir00> que espera de usted
<Binner_2011> no es que espera de binner
<Binner_2011> es el unico candidato que ve potable, y que es contra directa de los K
<Binner_2011> a ver
<Binner_2011> seamos realistas
<Binner_2011> por algo perdieron por afano en capital
<Binner_2011> y en santa fe
<Binner_2011> no todo el mundo esta de acuerdo
<Binner_2011> y no porque sean videla o derechistas o gorilas
<Binner_2011> sino porque no se creen muchas cosas y saben otras
<Ramir00> yo a rossi no lo hubiese votado no me agrada
<Ramir00> me parece muy forro, siempre esta enojado
<Binner_2011> jajajaja
<Ramir00> parece un facho con ese bigote
<Binner_2011> como chavez
<Ramir00> eh, con chavez no
<Binner_2011> chavez es un facho 100%
<Hjonthn_> che
<Ramir00> no
<Binner_2011> parece stalin
<Hjonthn_> pero binner que tiene de socialista?
<Hjonthn_> jaja
<Binner_2011> lee un poco su historia
<Ramir00> a mi me da miedo la gente que no distingue el kirchnerismo del menemismo
<Binner_2011> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermes_Binner
<Hjonthn_> no se pero todos parecen hacer su historia en torno a cristina
<Hjonthn_> hace un año era kirchner
<Ramir00> menem ni en su mejor epoca tenia militancia
<Hjonthn_> ahora es cristina
<Hjonthn_> mañana va a ser binner
<Binner_2011> cristina apoya a menem
<Ramir00> siempre me pregunte, si la gente que le tiro huevazos a cristina, ahora la deben votar
<Hjonthn_> nah nadie cree eso
<Hjonthn_> eso solo lo lei en clarín
<Binner_2011> no?
<Binner_2011> jajajaja
<Binner_2011> XD
<Hjonthn_> que insisten en decir eso
<Ramir00> los que defendian a barrionuevo en catamarca
<Ramir00> estuve escuchando radio, y le preguntaban a la gente a quien iba a votar...muchos no sabian
<Hjonthn_> ya estan muy gastadas esas teorias
<Ramir00> una que tenia una voz de ser una persona humilde....le dijo al periodista que iba a votar para presidenta a cristina
<Hjonthn_> tanta campaña sucia hace que la gente habra los ojos, el que quiere ganar de verdad tiene que dejar de querer hacer leña del arbol caido, la gente ya no es tan idiota
<Ramir00> a presidenta....como si el termino fuera ese y no presidente, dejando la opcion a otros candidatos
<Ramir00> si, hay gente humilde que vota a la nebulosa que le tira un plan
<Ramir00> lee lo de arriba
<Ramir00> para presidenta voto a....
<Ramir00> falta mucho todabia
<Ramir00> a mi no me gusta fanatisarme porque te encegueces
<Hjonthn_> parece que la unica formula que encontraron lsos opositores de ganar votos es tratando de ser mas antikirchnneristas, pareciera que el q s mas "anti" es el que va a ganar y las encuestas ya demostraron que no sirvio de nada
<Ramir00> hoy me parece que lo mejor es cristina...
<Binner_2011> no
<Ramir00> no me cierro a otra opcion en un futuro a mediano plazo
<Hjonthn_> a mi me gustaba pino
<Hjonthn_> se acercaba a mis ideas
<Hjonthn_> aunue me parecia muy extremista
<Ramir00> pero ojo, nunca mas depender del mercado extreemo
<Hjonthn_> con pino como presidente
<Hjonthn_> seriamos una venezuela
<Hjonthn_> pero bue
<Hjonthn_> todos tienen algo malo
<Ramir00> y binner pensabas que eramos extremistas no?
<Ramir00> nos tildaste de violentos
<Ramir00> pero te diste cuenta que no somos ganado
<Ramir00> como el tonto de ishii el muy bobo dijo me pongo en la 678 total estos tontos son tan fanaticos que me van a vo tar
<Ramir00> en la lista 678
<Ramir00> y otra cosa, el sindicalismo,,,,que hay que entregarr sangre para el rey
<Ramir00> a mi me gusta un sindicato mas igualitario, que no haya reyes
<Ramir00> quee se queda con la papuza y tira las migas
<Ramir00> Binner_2011 que paso
<Binner_2011> con?
<Binner_2011> leiste el post?
<Hjonthn_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRNlCJg3LrQ e aqui un discurso socialista
<Binner_2011> Hjonthn_, piñera es de derecha
<Binner_2011> no digas pavadas
<Ramir00> mañana, ya te dije , binner 2015
<Hjonthn_> jaja
<Hjonthn_> ya se boludo
<Ramir00> che y que hacia moyano con binnerr le tien miedo?
<Binner_2011> que edades tienen?
<Binner_2011> porque veo q muchas cosas se les pasa por alto
<Ramir00> deci vos primero
<Binner_2011> 30
<Ramir00> 29
<Ramir00> vivi la caja de pan
<Ramir00> efecto tekila
<Ramir00> hiperinflacion
<Ramir00> recesion
<Hjonthn_> etc etc
<Binner_2011> ahora no hay inflacion?
<Ramir00> y lo que saben
<Binner_2011> vos le crees al indec?
<Ramir00> si, pero por el consumo
<Hjonthn_> uh
<Hjonthn_> ves
<Binner_2011> ves no
<Hjonthn_> binner
<Binner_2011> es real
<Hjonthn_> sos clarin! jaja
<Ramir00> yo tomo la mitad entre el privado y el indec
<Binner_2011> 5 mangos un litro de leche
<Binner_2011> no man
<Binner_2011> vivo en la realidad
<Hjonthn_> nadie es idiota binner
<Hjonthn_> a todos nos toca ir comprar al super
<Ramir00> si es verdad, pero hay que ver donde esta el problema
<Binner_2011> y donde esta?
<Binner_2011> donde esta el problema?
<Ramir00> oferta demanda
<Ramir00> principal para mi
<Hjonthn_> para mi uno de los problemas esta en la propaganda de los medios
<Ramir00> y despues tecnisismo
<Binner_2011> no pensas que existe alguna relacion con que el banco central no tiene respaldo en dolares de los billetes que circulan?
<Ramir00> la verdad es que se consume mas, y eso no se puedee negar
<Ramir00> no me especializo en economia
<Ramir00> pero no quiero que se juegue con ese para que termine gobernando un salame como macri
<Binner_2011> bueno, lee un poco, porque la inflacion aumenta un poco cada mes y no para
<Binner_2011> nadie dijo macri
<Binner_2011> no te vayas de tema
<Ramir00> que te ponen como el salvador
<Ramir00> a eso me refiero
<Ramir00> podria haber sido duhalde
<Ramir00> no me gusta ver a cristina como a una diosa salvadora
<Ramir00> hay que ver como funciona el todo
<Binner_2011> Ramir00, mira
<Binner_2011> la tira de imagenes en este post, el ultimo comment, negame todo eso
<Binner_2011> http://www.taringa.net/posts/ecologia/12027499/El-Video-que-la-TV-Argentina-tiene-prohibido-mostrar_.html#pagina-4
<Ramir00> ya se que los k estaba con magneto
<Ramir00> la cosa cuando te quieren imponer, ahi te quiero ver
<Binner_2011> vos miraste todas las imagenes?
<Binner_2011> me preguntas por binner
<Binner_2011> tenes respuesta a cada noticias de esas?
<Ramir00> a cristina le quedaba bien el azul
<Ramir00> la pregunta es, vos pensas que este gobierno es peor que el menemismo????????
<Binner_2011> no
<Binner_2011> pero creo que argentina puede estar mejor
<Ramir00> otra cosa, yo no soy un fanatico k.
<Ramir00> yo leo clarin la nacion perfil
<Ramir00> y oficialistas el argentino tiempo, pagina diario registrado, infobae.
<Ramir00> pagina alterna
<Ramir00> y las noticias el 85% lo tengo presente
<Ramir00> y si es obvio que en algun momento tiene que habeer un cambio....pero el 2015
<Binner_2011> no para mi
<Binner_2011> el cambio debe ser ahora
<Binner_2011> esto no da mas
<Ramir00> esa foto de la patota sindical con cristina ya la vi
<Ramir00> hayy mucho materiall de clarin , la nacion, y perfil
<Ramir00> y algun ''independiente''
<Ramir00> ''independiente'' como los que robaron los informes de la sid
<Ramir00> side
<Ramir00> ahi atras hay algun grupo poderoso
<Ramir00> no soy estupido, publicar eso un dia antes de las primarias
<Ramir00> no vi como repercutio en los medio, porque no tengo cable
<Binner_2011> queres verlo?
<Binner_2011> leakymails.com
<Binner_2011> entra usando proxy
<Binner_2011> por cierto
<Binner_2011> Ramir00, vos tenes speedy
<Binner_2011> podes entrar ahi o no?
<Binner_2011> www.leakymails.com
<Ramir00> si
<Binner_2011> yo no
<Binner_2011> puta
<Binner_2011> que ISP de mierda
<Binner_2011> puedo entrar con proxy nomas
<Ramir00> digo que los que hicieron eso estan pagos
<Hjonthn> U.u
<Hjonthn> Siguen aca ja
<Binner_2011> no
<Binner_2011> Ramir00, no creo que sean pagos
<Binner_2011> acaso assange era pago?
<Ramir00> y si algo de plata hay
<Binner_2011> na
<Binner_2011> en todo caso puedo llegar a pensar que son ex side
<Ramir00> y saber saben, y no dejarron rastros
<Ramir00> lo que digo es la casualidad de la publicacion que se hace
<mimecar> si la conversación no es de ubuntu, usar el canal de offtopic
<Ramir00> mimecar todo bien
<Ramir00> mimecar a esta hora no hay nadie
<Ramir00> mimecar no preeguntaron nada todabia, si preguntan corto
<mimecar> Ramir00: estoy de acuerdo, pero el canal de OT está para eso
<Ramir00> bueno si queres aburrirte
<Hjonthn>  Parece el chat del gobierno de chile
<Ramir00> mimecar a quien votas?
<Ramir00> pasame el canal offtopic
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Hjonthn>  mimecar sos carabinero? :p
<mimecar> Hjonthn: si hay un canal para soporte de ubuntu y otro para hablar, respeta la temática de cada canal
<Ramir00> bueno anda al fuera de topic
<Hjonthn>  No se como ir mimecar
<Hjonthn> Toy probando el irc en el cel
<mimecar>  /join #canal
<Hjonthn> Es el primer intento
<Ramir00> binner anda al offtopic
<Ramir00> mimecar te dije esto esta muerto
<fzeta> buen día !!
<asftm> hola , como se renombra un archivo
<mimecar> con el gestor de archivos, pulsa F2 estando seleccionado el archivo
<asftm> ¤ mimecar ¤ he de hacerlo en modo texto
<mimecar> comando "mv"
<asftm> si pero me dice que falta algo
<mimecar> claro
<mimecar> mv nombreantiguo nombrenuevo
<asftm> pongo mv xorg.conf.new.conf/etc/X11/org.conf
<asftm> perdon
<jose__> alguien sabe porque me sale esto en los controladores restringidos? this driver is activated but not currently in use...
<asftm> pongo mv xorg.conf.new./etc/X11/org.conf
<mimecar> asftm: tienes que tener un espacio entre los nombres
<asftm> pongo mv xorg.conf.new. /etc/X11/org.conf
<asftm> asi ¿?
<mimecar> ¿para que pones un punto al final del nombre antiguo?
<asftm> se coló
<asftm> perdon
<mimecar> como vas a mover a una carpeta del sistema, tienes que poner "sudo " antes de mv
<asftm> aun desde root ?
<mimecar> ¿como has pasado a root?
<asftm> desde grub
<mimecar> haz un resumen de lo que estas haciendo
<asftm> perdona , pero soy negada para esto
<mimecar> no pasa nada
<mimecar> pero es importante decir lo que has hecho y lo que quieres hacer
<asftm> intento crear xorg.conf
<asftm> para poder encontrar mi entorno grafico
<mimecar> ¿versión de ubuntu?
<asftm> creo que un controlador que puse hace tiempo ( de la grafica) fue el que me fastidio todo
<asftm> 10.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<asftm> si creo ke si
<mimecar> ¿que tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<asftm> simepre lo tenia actualizado
<asftm> ups
<asftm> pera ke lo miro
<mimecar> ati / nvidia / otra ?
<asftm> ^^
<asftm> nvidia
<asftm> mimecar hace tiempo me dijeron un comando para ver si mi grafica podia ...
<mimecar> ok, ubuntu en principio no necesita usar el xorg.conf
<asftm> digamos encontras mas resoluciones de pantalla
<asftm> y ahi empezo todo a ir mal
<mimecar> ¿ahora tienes xorg.conf?
<asftm> despues de poner ese comando y reiniciar
<asftm> si pero como new
<mimecar> entonces, si no tienes el archivo xorg.conf el sistema no te funciona?
<asftm> no tengo entorno grafico
<asftm> pero si esta ,
<asftm> porke entrando en modo
<asftm> como se dice
<mimecar> consola
<asftm> recuperacion , la opcion de...
<asftm> no
<mimecar> prueba => sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.old
<mimecar> sudo ls /etc/X11
<mimecar> y no te tiene que aparecer el xorg.conf
<asftm> vale y si no aparece ¿?
<asftm> ya pongo Xorg -configure ¿?
<mimecar> ¿te aparece un xorg.old ?
<mimecar> no
<asftm> no se
<asftm> mimecar
<asftm> estoy con XP ahora
<mimecar> ok
<asftm> tengo e lubuntu en el mismo pc
<mimecar> con ese cambio quiero saber si el sistema te arranca o da algún error
<mimecar> si da error apuntalo
<mimecar> después ya crearás el xorg.conf con el comando
<mimecar> asftm: ¿te conectas por wifi o por cable?
<asftm> por wifi
<asftm> pero mimecar
<asftm> me decia que es xorg new
<mimecar> si, pero quiero ver si te funciona el entorno gráfico aunque sea con menos resolución
<asftm> ok
<mimecar> el sistema al no encontrar el xorg.conf detecta la configuración del sistema
<asftm> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.old esto entonces...
<mimecar> si no quieres hacer el paso previo
<mimecar> renombra el xorg.new que has creado
<mimecar> al renombrar xorg.conf, el sistema te arrancará con una resolución menor (pero tendrás entorno gráfico)
<LNNT> »º« mimecar »º«
<mimecar> si
<LNNT> soy yo
<LNNT> la que hablo contigo ahora mismo
<mimecar> ¿has conseguido algo?
<LNNT> que no tenia entorno grafico
<mimecar> aunque si usas el ircap no creo
<LNNT> si
<LNNT> ya estoy con ubuntuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mimecar> ¿con la resolución correcta?
<LNNT> weewewewe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<LNNT> no
<LNNT> con una resolucion henorme
<LNNT> lo veo todo henorme
<mimecar> será 800x600
<LNNT> me gustaria verlo mas pequeño
<mimecar> habías renombrado el xorg.conf a xorg.old verdad?
<LNNT> no
<LNNT> solo puse el comando que te dije
<LNNT> pero bien puesto
<mimecar> el .new a .conf?
<cousteau> has instalado los drivers de la gráfica?
<LNNT> con la separacion
<LNNT> si
<LNNT> mmmm
<LNNT> no he hecho nada
<LNNT> solo entrar y buscarte
<cousteau> (bueno, no he leído la conversación así que mejor no me meto)
<LNNT> :P 
<LNNT> buf ya no m eacuerdo de nada de esto
<LNNT> XD
<LNNT> »º« mimecar »º« antes de entrar intente recuperar paquetes rotos
<LNNT> la opcion esa que hay en grub
<LNNT> perdonar si digo alguna burrada !
<LNNT> no conozco la terminologia
<LNNT> »º« locobot_1 »º« ¿?
<mimecar> ¿paquetes rotos LNNT?
<LNNT> si
<LNNT> no existe eso ¿?
<LNNT> :S
<LNNT> »º« mimecar »º« çcomo se mira la resolucion ¿?
<LNNT> sistema monitor ¿?
<mimecar> prueba, aunque me parece que tendrás que editar el xorg
<LNNT> se abrio una ventana
<LNNT> preferencias de monitor
<LNNT> me da miedo editar eso otra vez ...
<mimecar> miedo por?
<LNNT> tengo 1024 x 768
<LNNT> ira y ala hice mas pekeña
<LNNT> :)
<mimecar> ¿que resolución le has puesto?
<LNNT> 1152 x 864
<LNNT> pone ke es desconocida
<LNNT> pero va
<LNNT> :P
<mimecar> esa resolución no me parece estándar
<LNNT> ya te comente al principio ke puse un comando para ver si mi grafica podia admitir mas resoluciones
<LNNT> tal vez sea por eso ke diga ke es desconocida ¿?
<mimecar> puede admitir resoluciones que no sean valores estándar
<mimecar> mientras el monitor lo aguante..
<LNNT> si
<LNNT> pero ahora tengo dos paneles arriba
<LNNT> :S
<mimecar> no he usado lxde
<LNNT> voy a salir mimecar
<mimecar> ok
<LNNT> gracias por tu atencion
<LNNT> ^
<LNNT> :)
<LNNT> xao , suerte !
<gnome-terminal> Cual creen que tiene buena calidad el Flac o OGG?
<mimecar> gnome-terminal: depende
<mimecar> flac no comprime el audio, ogg si
<gnome-terminal> Osea que si comprimiera se perderia calidad no?
<mimecar> siempre pierdes calidad al comprimir
<cossier> pero no mucha y casi es imperceptible
<mimecar> si está bien convertido no se nota, pero siempre hay perdida
<gnome-terminal> gra por el dato
<carlos> buenas, alguien me hecha un cable con el live-usb? me gustaría que guardara los cambios que le hago, por ejemplo instalar flash player, algún que otro programa, etc...
<mimecar> si lo creas con el programa de ubuntu, puedes dejar espacio para tus cosas
<carlos> hey! mimecar
<carlos> al final ayer conseguí hacerlo con el unetbootin y ponerlo en español
<carlos> me costó un poquito pero ya lo tengo, ahora necesitaría que me guardase los cambios
<carlos> se puede hacer?
<mimecar> que llegastes a modificar para que funcionara?
<carlos> un archivo que se llama mmmm syslinux.cfg me parece
<CanihoJR> ostricas... yo sé que lo he echo con algun lxde...
<carlos> supongo que los programas que vienen "pre-instalados" en el live usb se podrán modificar o agregar nuevos, no es cierto?
<carlos> lo que no se es cómo..
<wicope> carlos: hola, que manual sigues?
<mimecar> carlos: si quieres poder guardar cosas en el usb, tendrás que usar la herramienta de ubuntu
<carlos> wicope, ahora mismo ninguno, ayer vine aquí y me ayudaron mucho en lo que intentaba
<wicope> carlos: entonces preguntas sin saber... lee, busca un manual, busca 100 manuales y después pregunta... es muy generico todo...
<carlos> mimecar, no se puede crear una segunda partición en el usb que sea como un "home" donde guardar las configuraciones??
<mimecar> si
<carlos> wicope, cuando entro aquí es porque no encuentro manual alguno sobre lo que busco
<CanihoJR> carlos, haciendolo con la herramienta de Ubuntu te deja un espacio para eso
<wicope> carlos: si se llama casper-rw
<carlos> uhm interesante
<carlos> eso es lo que quiero!
<wicope> carlos: aprende a buscar en internet que no es fácil y nadie aprende sólo ...
<carlos> lo sé wicope no pretendo molestar, simplemente si alguien está dispuesto a ayudarme lo agradezco, se supone que es para eso éste canal
<wicope> carlos: no puedes preguntar cómo se hace tal cosa, porque es muy largo de explicar, mejor lee y pregunta algo concreto, fácil de responder. Ahora bien tu puedes preguntar lo que quieras
<carlos> wicope, que te molesta en concreto?
<wicope> carlos: me molesta que pienses que me molesta algo
<carlos> a mi me molesta que parezcas molesto por algo que yo haga
<mimecar> carlos: si quieres instalar programas en el usb, tendrás que pasar la ISO al USB con la herramienta de ubuntu
<carlos> simplemente yo soy libre de preguntar, y tu libre de responder
<carlos> nada mas que eso...
<mimecar> unetbootin pierde los cambios al reiniciar
<carlos> mimecar, busqué casper-rw en google (alusiones) y estaba leyendo una especie de manual
<mimecar> acabarás antes si creas de nuevo la iso con la herramienta de ubuntu
<carlos> si si
<carlos> tengo que crearla de nuevo si o si para darle espacio libre
<carlos> pero quiero saber si tengo que hacer algo mas, por eso estaba leyendo un poco el artículo..
<mimecar> ok
<carlos> ( si no hubiera entrado aquí probablemente hubiera dado 10 vueltas mas en el tema ) <--- para wicope
<carlos> gracias mimecar
<carlos> a ver si funciona! :)
<wicope> carlos: cada uno tiene su forma de ser, si mi forma de ser para tu forma de ver no es como tu quieres que se te trate pues es tu problema
<carlos> wicope, te digo algo? realmente eres TU el offtopic y no yo, así pues si no vas a ayudar, cállate ;)
<wicope> carlos: así será me pierdes
<gnome-terminal> chale
<CanihoJR> alguno sabe el sitio exacto donde tengo que modificar las barras de separacion para los themes? he destripado ya 4 y no los encuentro >.<
<wicope> CanihoJR: que tema?
<carlos> ya leí suficiente, voy a ver si funciona, gracias por las ayudas! volveré a contarlo!
<CanihoJR> wicope, concretamente el tema se llama "fusion_blue"
<CanihoJR> me gusta bastante, haciendole algun cambio tontillo
<CanihoJR> pero las barras separadoras de los paneles, que suelo utilizarlas para separar los distintos tipos de lanzadores, me pone rayas grises ahi, mas feas que judas
<CanihoJR> no le hace justicia al theme xDDDDDD estaba destripandolo aver si puedo cambiarlas por algo como los iconos azul oscuro monotono que pone :P
<wicope> CanihoJR: no se bien lo que quieres ... te explicas mal .. aún así ... http://es.scribd.com/doc/43684081/Como-crear-Temas-para-Metacity-Espa-ol-Lionel-Bino
<gnome-terminal> Quitar los bordes de mi ventana ¿como le hago?
<CanihoJR> wicope, gracias! voy a ver que saco de ahi ^^ ahora te subo una imagen, por simple curiosidad para que lo veas :P
<CanihoJR> rebuenas
<gnome-terminal> Me dicen? ¿como quitar el borde de la ventana?
<CanihoJR> gnome-terminal, supongo que es cosa de modificar el theme
<CanihoJR> o tambien otra forma, seria buscar un theme que no lo traiga
<CanihoJR> (el mio por ejemplo, no trae)
<gnome-terminal> Dimelo por favor
<CanihoJR> o podria ayudarte tambien el enlace que me ha pasado wicope
<gnome-terminal> vale thx
<CanihoJR> http://es.scribd.com/doc/43684081/Como-crear-Temas-para-Metacity-Espa-ol-Lionel-Bino
<CanihoJR> gnome-terminal, mi theme se llama "fusion_blue"
<CanihoJR> gnome-look está
<wicope> gnome-terminal: si quitas el decorador de ventana como arrastras las ventanas con el ratón?
<gnome-terminal> no
<CanihoJR> wicope, te deja la barra superior, te quita los bordes solo
<CanihoJR> voy a malaga ahora vuelvo >:<
<cousteau> gnome-terminal, me parece que unity quita la decoración de las ventanas al maximizarlas
<gnome-terminal> Olvidalo, acabo de leero y es largo como para quitar un par de ventanas
<cousteau> hay un programa llamado "Maximus" que maximiza y quita la decoración a las ventanas
<gnome-terminal> Oh, aver...
<gnome-terminal> Fail
<gnome-terminal> Otro programa facil de manejar?
<mimecar> ¿que es lo que falla?
<gnome-terminal> Instale Maximus pero no lo encuentro en ninguna
<gnome-terminal> Lo que instale es un paquete y no una aplicacion O_o
<mimecar> ¿has leido como se usa el programa o lo que hace?
<gnome-terminal> nah ninguna
<gnome-terminal> Pierdo tiempo sera para otro dia... ¿algun conversor de audio? una muy buena y sea una aplicacion y no un paquete.
<mimecar> audacity
<mimecar> todas las aplicaciones son paquetes
<gnome-terminal> Ok
<cousteau> gnome-terminal, a lo mejor tienes que poner maximus para que se inicie automáticamente, o si ya está puesto iniciarlo manualmente una vez
<cousteau> me voy a comer, adeu
<gnome-terminal> Encontre un buen conversor Sound Converter se la recomiendo es facil y rapido! :D
<manolin> hola buenas, tengo el archiconocido problema de que el disco duro no para de trabajar y no para nunca ralentizando el pc, he mirado en google y he hecho de todo lo imaginable y nada, ya se que es un chat de ubuntu pero quizás sepais de una aplicación de linux para resolverlo desde ubuntu, gracias
<graciela> hola
<graciela> mi hermano me ha puesto ubuntu, yo estudio informatica pero tengo un problema
<graciela> no aparece la red inalambrica
<graciela> uso ubuntu 10.04 lts con el kernel 2.6.38
<graciela> este es el error:
<graciela> root@graciela-laptop:/home/graciela# ifconfig wlan0 up
<graciela> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Error desconocido 132
<graciela> alguna idea, por favor?
<graciela> clear
<graciela> si pongo iwconfig me sale
<graciela> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  Mode:Monitor  Tx-Power=off
<graciela>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<graciela>           Power Management:off
<graciela> si no me ayudais matare un gato
<graciela> es broma xDD
<Braiam> graciela: cual es el problema??
<GFT> uyyyyy!!!!!
<graciela> hola Braiam :)
<graciela> pues nada, que no puedo conectar por wifi
<graciela> puse antes los datos, si quieres te los vuelvo a poner
<Braiam> graciela: mm... en realidad primero necesito "lspci | grep network"
<graciela> vale
<graciela> no sale nada
<graciela> escribo eso en terminal y no sale nada
<graciela> creo que voy a reinstalar ..
<graciela> si, va a ser lo mejor. ciaoo
<Braiam> graciela: si es la tarjeta wifi que estoy pensando, no te valdrá de nada reinstalar
<graciela> es una intel
<graciela> interna de un portatil
<Braiam> entonces por "lspci" y pegalo en pastebin
<graciela> hola de nuevo
<graciela> ya hice lo que me dijo Braiam
<graciela> http://pastebin.com/f4W0jP6H
<graciela> la cuestion es que tengo un portatil compaq y no soy capaz de usar la red wifi
<graciela> ubuntu 10.04 lts
<graciela> y no se que otros datos tengo que decir ...
<graciela> root@graciela-laptop:/home/graciela/Escritorio# ifconfig wlan0 up
<graciela> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Error desconocido 132
<graciela> este es el error ...
<SadlyMistaken> Hola, Cuando Grabo DVDs de DATOS con Brasero, cualquier Ubuntu, Fedora etc.. Y el lector de DVDs de mi tele los lee perfectamente, pero Windows nunca los lee
<SadlyMistaken> Alguien sabe porqué? Incluso es la misma grabadora-lectora....
<mimecar> estarás usando alguna extensión que no está disponible en windows
<SadlyMistaken> extensión?
<SadlyMistaken> son datos cbr....
<SadlyMistaken> y avis normales.
<SadlyMistaken> o te refieres a otra cosa que también se llame "extensión"?
<mimecar> hay varios formatos en la grabación, joliet, eltorito...
<SadlyMistaken> uhmm.... espera, voy a mirar en BRASERO a ver que es eso de formato de extensión.
<mimecar> realmente es el formato que usa para hacer la imagen
<SadlyMistaken> no uso imagenes... iso ni esas cosas... lo grabo directamente, de todas maneras estoy mirando el apartado Ayuda de Brasero, y no expicifica nada en la parte "Propiedades de Grabación" sobre ningun formato de esos....
<SadlyMistaken> tan solo llego a leer una parte que te pregunta al grabar "Aumentar la compatibilidad con sistemas Windows" y siempre le digo que SÍ
<SadlyMistaken> aunque siempre he pensado que era por lo de compatibilizar los "nombres" de los archivos... nada sobre formatos
<mimecar> lo debería poner bien
<SadlyMistaken> ahora estoy buscando en google algun lugar que expecifique estas cosas sobre Brasero, y en una web hace un versus de varios K3B ACETONEISO ISOMASTER... etc.. pero justo en los programas con nombre ISO si habla sobre Joliet, pero en k3b y en brasero no lo mencionan... uhmmm
<SadlyMistaken> en otro sitio pone BRASER (supports joliet extension)
<SadlyMistaken> asi que debe ser que sí graba en joliet, siempre y cuando use la extensión, pero para eso tendré que grabar las cosas desde TERMINAL, porque cuando yo lo hago con el frontend nunca me lo ha preguntado
<SadlyMistaken> Gracias mimecar. Al menos me has abierto los ojos en que podría ser el fallo. Mil Graciaaaas
<mimecar> el programa lo tendría que hacer directamente
<mimecar> pero si no lo detecta windows puede ser que uses alguna extensión rara
<SadlyMistaken> weno seguire investigando, mil gracias
<SadlyMistaken> chaauu
<HAlvarez777> Hola, necesito ayuda con virtual box
<HAlvarez777> por tonto desconfigure mi sistema ubuntu 10.04 y tuve que formatear e instalar ubuntu 11.04
<raul> hola alguien podria ayudarme en instalar jquery
<HAlvarez777> logre salvar todos mis archivos importantes.
<HAlvarez777> usaba virtual box para correr win xp.
<HAlvarez777> logre salvar la carpeta .virtualbox
<HAlvarez777> ahora quiero instalar virtualbox de nuevo en el sistema.
<HAlvarez777> como hago para que tome la maquina virtual que tenia instalada antes?.
<mimecar> copia esa carpeta a tu home
<mimecar> suponiendo que tengas el disco duro virtual en esa carpeta
<HAlvarez777> copio toda la carpeta y listo?
<HAlvarez777> ok voy a intentar.
<HAlvarez777> tengo el mismo problema con el evolution, quiero recuperar todos los contactos y direcciones que tenia grabadas.
<HAlvarez777> igual debo copiar la carpeta .evolution que salve?
<mimecar> si
<HAlvarez777> ok
<HAlvarez777> mimecar: ya copie la carpeta .VirtualBox ahora como hago para ejecutar la maquina virtual?
<mimecar> ejecutas virtualbox
<HAlvarez777> pero si no estaba instalado hace falta instalarlo o basta con haber copiado la carpeta vieja?
<mimecar> para ejecutar un programa hace falta instalarlo
<HAlvarez777> ok, si lo instalo ahora no afectara la carpeta . virtualbox que acabo de copiar en el home? pregunto porque no tengo más respaldo
<cossier> HAlvarez777, debes crear una y seleccionar el disco que tenias antes
<cossier> disco virtual digo
<mimecar> HAlvarez777: manten una copia de seguridad
<HAlvarez777> por eso yo copie la carpeta vieja que tenia que se llamaba .virtualbox, la pregunta es si ahora le doy instalar al virtual box desde el centro de software no me borra esa carpeta o algo así
<mimecar> no la borra, pero ten una copia
<HAlvarez777> es que pesa 50 gigas, y tarde 45 minutos copiandola
<HAlvarez777> te voy a creer y me voy arriesgar
<mimecar> no te arriesgues
<mimecar> si tienes datos importantes ten una copia
<HAlvarez777> ok.
<HAlvarez777> mejor me gasto otra vez los 45 minutos
<Guest67626> hola
<Guest67626> alguien sabe como hacer funcionar el adaptador de red
<Guest67626> sitecom doble banda 300N x5
<Guest67626> bajo ubuntu 10.04 y ubuntu 11.04
<hashashin> nas
<chiche> hola a tod@s
<chiche> hola a tod@sç
<chiche> alguien puede decirme comop
<chiche> actualizar firefox de la version 3 a la 4?
<Guest67626> que ubuntu tienes
<leo_> Buenas tardes
<jorge> hello, hola
<leo_> hola
<leo_> tengo una pregunta como hago para habilitar  los efectos en Ubuntu 11.04 classic
<leo_> habilitar el "Cubo"
<aguitel> leo_, todo se maneja desde ccsm
<leo_> mira tengo un problema pude activarlo , instale  el compizconfig-settings-manager
<leo_> pero ahora no tengo los bordes de las ventanas
<leo_> osea que no puedo minimizar o cerrar las ventanas
<leo_> que es ccm
<leo_> ¿¿??
<aguitel> compizconfig-settings-manager
<leo_> si eso
<leo_> toque un par de opciones y ahora no tengo los bordes
<aguitel> antes tenias?
<leo_> mm que cosa ??
<leo_> compiz
<leo_> creo que lo traia por omisión
<leo_> alguna configuración que o linea de comando que hay que hacer
<leokorn> pude solucionarlo
<leokorn> en la consola pongo metacity --replace
<leokorn> y listo ya tengo los bordes pero no tengo los efectos de compiz
<leokorn> por lo menos ahora puedo minimizar jeje
<leokorn> XD
<debsan> leokorn, tenés aceleración 3d ?
<leokorn> si
<leokorn> tengo instalados los drives de NVIDIA
<leokorn> como compruevo eso
<debsan> leokorn, glxinfo | grep rendering
<leokorn> direct rendering: Yes
<leokorn> es lo que dice
<debsan> ok
<debsan> leokorn, eso está bien. Fijate de instalar fusion-icon.
<XuMuK> hmm
<XuMuK> linux-3.0.1-1-i686
<XuMuK> ya ha llegado)
<leokorn> ya lo instalo
<leokorn> instalo
<leokorn> en que distribución esta
<leokorn> en ubuntu 11.10
<XuMuK> no
<leokorn> listo debsan ya lo instale
<debsan> leokorn, ok, ejecutalo, fijate que te sale un ícono en el panel de gnome, ahí elegí la opción compiz
<debsan> XuMuK, yo ya lo estoy usando hace un tiempo xD
<leokorn> listo me salio la opcion en  la parte superior izquierda de la pantalla
<leokorn> que lo compilaste
<debsan> no, en debian ya está
<leokorn> en testing
<debsan> sí
<leokorn> igual no me aparecen los bordes pero por lo menos me da la opcion de elegir el gesto de ventana
<debsan> leokorn, fijate que si le haces click derecho salen las opciones. hacele click en setting manager para configurar los efectos, activa el de window decorations
<leokorn> si solo dice GTK-Windows decorator
<debsan> leokorn, hacele click en setting manager para configurar los efectos, activa el de window decorations
<XuMuK> debsan, y que tal?
<debsan> bien bien, todo tranquilo
<leokorn> Algun kernel panic
<leokorn> no lo mismo pero por hoy lo dejo mientras me ande
<leokorn> jeje
<debsan> leokorn, pero ejecutaste el ccsm ?
<leokorn> disculpa que es ccsm
<debsan> CompizC.. setting manager
<leokorn> ok
<debsan> CompizConfig
<leokorn> en Aplicaciones,Herramientas de Sistemas,compiz...
<debsan> fiajte si lo tenés instalado. Ahí es donde hay que activar la decoración de ventanas
<CanihoJR> buenasss
<debsan> hola
<pl0xy> holaa
<pl0xy> hola , necesito ayyuda con un pc ubunto que estoy poniendo en la red para que aga de unos servicios , inicialmente quiero ponerlo como router para que comparta internet por medio de dos tarjetas de red pero me a sido muy dificil solo lograr que tengan internet :/ y no e podido
<pl0xy> alguien una manito que me regale :D ?
<CanihoJR> aver
<CanihoJR> por partes :P
<CanihoJR> deberias empezar por arreglar lo de compartir el internet
<CanihoJR> que quieres?
<pl0xy> bueno lo primero es que necesito compartir el internet para poder conectarme bien y nosde la notebook
<pl0xy> si si :D
<CanihoJR> hacer un proxy transparente?
<pl0xy> tengo un vpn pago si fuera posible dejarlo on ahi seria ahun mejor
<CanihoJR> que funcion quieres que tenga tu proxy?
<CanihoJR> depende para que sea
<CanihoJR> te merece la pena o no
<pl0xy> si
<pl0xy> el esquema de internet es :
<pl0xy> Internet (Adsl/router) -> Switch/hub -> PC firewall router ubuntu -> router wifi -> Pc1
<CanihoJR> o_O
<CanihoJR> aver
<CanihoJR> pl0xy, explicame un segundin asi de rapidez
<CanihoJR> "para que lo quieres" exactamente?
<pl0xy> para que cubra la coneccion siempre por medio de un VPN o proxy , que haga como firewall y por ultimo tener maquinas virtuales para un ftp  y depronto algun otro servicio web
<CanihoJR> pues no le termino de ver la utilidad....... pero bueno........
<CanihoJR> vamos por pasos
<CanihoJR> el ordenador que de ahora en adelante llamaremos firewall
<CanihoJR> tiene 2 tarjetas de red?
<pl0xy> si
<CanihoJR> vale
<CanihoJR> está conectada una de ellas ya a la red?
<CanihoJR> como si un ordenador normal y corriente (que lo es) se tratase?
<Ramir00> hola como cambio el nombre al equipo
<Ramir00> cousteau de donde le cambio el nombre al equipo pc
<cousteau> no me acuerdo de si era editando las redes...
<CanihoJR> archivo de host
<CanihoJR> hostname
<CanihoJR> en etc
<CanihoJR> si no recuerdo mal
<Ramir00> sudo gedit/etc/hostname
<cousteau> sí, puede ser
<Ramir00> no found
<cousteau> gksudo gedig
<cousteau> gksudo gedit
<cousteau> gksudo gedit /etc/hostname
<CanihoJR> pero si mal no recuerdo, hay que cambiarlo en algun lugar mas..... sino con el reinicio se pierde
<CanihoJR> creo.....
<CanihoJR> pero por si acaso empieza solo con ese archivo :P
<Ramir00> gksudo gedit /etc/hosts, despues que hago
<cousteau> no
<cousteau> gksudo gedit /etc/hostname
<Ramir00> ya esta eso, despues'?
<cousteau> pues ahí saldrá el nombre de tu equipo
<CanihoJR> se te abrirá un editor de texto con el nombre de tu host
<cousteau> lo cambias y le das a guardar
<CanihoJR> cambialo por el que quieras y lo guardas
<Ramir00> no se abre ningun txt
<flypp> xD
<flypp> recuerda cambiar también el /etc/hosts, la dirección de loopback apuntará a tu antiguo hostname
<CanihoJR> Ramir00,: sudo nano /etc/hostname
<CanihoJR> Ramir00, ahora recuerdo
<CanihoJR> tienes que editar ese archivo
<CanihoJR> editar el archivo de hosts que te dijo flypp
<CanihoJR> y poner en consola
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-06
<SadlyMistaken> alguien le funciona nakido en ubuntu?
<Flaco_Simpatico> hola como estan
<Flaco_Simpatico> hay alguien ??
<Flaco_Simpatico> hola como estan soy nuevo en ubuntu lo instale hace unos dias y tengo un inconvenniente cuando entro a la terminal me pide la pass y escribo la pass que hice cuando instale ubuntu y me da error
<Flaco_Simpatico> capaz q estoy haciendo algo mal y si alguien me puede dar una manita se lo agradeceria
<kurama10> Flaco_Simpatico: pero que haces para que te pida la contraseña
<Flaco_Simpatico> apreto
<Flaco_Simpatico> alt contro mas f1
<Flaco_Simpatico> kurama10 es como acceso a la consola y la verdad q en el manual q lei no me dice nada de la conraseña y pense q era algo normal
<Flaco_Simpatico> es normal q me pida contraseña la terminal???
<Duende> si Flaco_Simpatico
<Duende> pero no va a ver lo que digita en la pantalla ...
<Flaco_Simpatico> es q me da error cuando pongo la contraseña
<Duende> si su clave es casa ... ud escribe casa pero en la pantalla no ve ni asteriscos ni nada de eso... sino como si no escribiera
<Flaco_Simpatico> y es la que yo cree cuando instale el programa y me da error
<Duende> revise mayuscula
<Flaco_Simpatico> si eso lo entiendo lo q no entiendo es q me rebota :( la pass
<Duende>  la estará escribiendo mal
<dylan66> la de usuario es la que te pide primero
<Flaco_Simpatico> puede ser q la escriba mal pero ya probe me esta saliendo la cola de mono de tanto intentar :(
<Flaco_Simpatico> una duda la contraseña es la que yo cree cuando instale ubuntu??? o tengo q poner root en donde dice login
<kurama10> sip
<kurama10> Flaco_Simpatico: en ubunutu si quieres irte a root haz "sudo su" sin las comillas claro esta
<kurama10> no puedes irte a root con un su -
<kurama10> prueba usando sudo su ok
<Duende> el login sería su nombre de usuario y la contraseña que usa para iniciar sesion
<Duende> luego hace lo que le dice kurama10
<Flaco_Simpatico> si se ir a root tengo un archivo con los comandos q voy recopilando de distinto manuales que leo lo q me esa pasando es el tema del login y la pass
<Flaco_Simpatico> para acceder a la terminal es: alt mas crtl mas f1 pregunto esto porque capaz q estoy accediendo a otro lado
<Flaco_Simpatico> listo amigos accedi a la terminal :) desde el inicio ahora puedo instalar el programita
<kurama10> Flaco_Simpatico: para la terminal es crtl+alt+t
<Flaco_Simpatico> kurama10 ya la abri y no me pide contraseña
<Flaco_Simpatico> kurama10 y que era lo q yo hacia no era la erminal??
<mounir> hola
<pedr0> Hola amigos
<pedr0> hola?
<pedr0> puedo hacer una pregunta?
<pedr0> Hola Mikelevol
<pedr0> hola
<Duende> hola pedr0
<pedr0> Hola Duende :D
<Duende> cuénteme
<pedr0> tengo un problema con los efectos de ubuntu
<manel2020> buenas
<manel2020> me ha surguido una duda /curiosidad
<pedr0> al momento que quiero activar los efectos visuales me sale un mensaje
<pedr0> Desktop effects could not be enabled
<manel2020> ¿se puede obtener de algun modo la clave de un usuario? (no quiero cambiarla, tengo otro user como super-admin)
<manel2020> busco y solo encuentro metodos para cambiar la clave.... yo busco averiguarla... si no recuerdo mal existia una distro que hacia algo
<manel2020> pedro ese mensaje "suele" se por 2 motivos a) que la grafica no tenga capacides b)que no esten los drivers correctos (eso en ocasiones  no suele ser una tarea sencilla)
<pedr0> Duende ?'
<Duende> voy ...
<pedr0> amigo has leido sobre mi problema?
<Duende> ya lo leí pedr0 y lo que dice manel2020 es cierto .... cual es su caso? ... no tiene tarjeta grafica para los efectos o le falta el driver ?? ...
<Duende> manel2020, que tenga entendido, se puede cambiar pero no averiguar
<pedr0> mmm bueno le habia instalado el kde pero lo malo que los efectos se hacian algo lento
<manel2020> ... tengo un pequeño recuerdo sobre un live que permitia obtener user/pass de win y linux -> parcialmente (cosa que me serviria)
<pedr0> pero despues regrese al gnome
<pedr0> existe alguna forma de solucionar el problema de los efectos?
<manel2020> Pedro? a) ¿que grafica tienes? -> ¿estan los drivers correctos? -?? es la forma correcta de solucionar el problema
<pedr0> bueno manel2020 he puesto el comando glxinfo y me sale direct rendering: Yes
<pedr0> eso podria ser bueno?
<Duende> pedr0,  ese no no es suficiente ... yo no puedo usar efectos porque mi pc es muy viejo y tiene una tarjeta de video ingredada via
<Duende> pero pedr0 que tarjeta tiene ud?? ... ah a mi el comando que ud iusó me dice : direct rendering: yes
<Duende> pero como le digo ... no pudo usar efectos
<Duende> que tarjeta tiene?
<pedr0> bueno yo tengo una laptop que recien lo combre hace 4 meses
<pedr0> creo que es una intel
<pedr0> es integrada
<Duende> ok ... si el PC es nuevo entonces ... si algo de efectos debe tener
<pedr0> claro, el problema es poq no se activan los efectos
<pedr0> acabo de tipear el comando lspci | grep VGA y me sale VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Proccess or Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Duende> entonces, está en gnome y quiere efectos... me parece entonces pedr0 que instalando compiz
<pedr0> ya tengo instalado el compiz pero ningun efecto se activa
<Duende> ahh eso si está raro ... humm
<Duende> y ud lo ue hizo fue instalar ubuntu o le colocó encima gnome a kubuntu ??
<pedr0> tengo instalado el ubuntu 10.04 instalacion limpia
<Duende> porque no usar ubuntu 12.04 ??
<pedr0> ya lo he instalado y no me gusta
<Duende> ok ...
<Duende> le gusta gnome
<Duende> pedr0, la verdad no sé que pueda ser ... yo de efectos poco por lo que le cuento de mi PC viejo... yo uso xubuntu xD
<Tiffon> nas
<Duende> que tiene sombritas y trasparencias
<pedr0> mmm Duende tienes experiencia con KDE?
<Duende> una vez lo instalé pero no lo uso, se ve muyyyy bonito eso si
<Duende> y estado meedio aprendiendo qt
<pedr0> conoces algun irc donde pueda preguntar sobre gnome y kde?
<Duende> dónde vive pedr0 ?? ..
<pedr0> ah?
<Duende> jeje naa .. vea ... no conozco otro canal asi como para preguntar ... en este pero a otra hora
<Duende> donde yo vivo son las 5 am ... y esto suspuestamente es ubuntu-es pero por acá no responde mas gente
<pedr0> aqui son las 4 am
<Duende> y para ellos es ya casi medio día ... toca mas tarde pedr0 ....
<pedr0> mmm como ha que hora?
<Duende> a medio día...
<Duende> ud esté pendiente por acá ...
<Duende> si pudiera le ayudaría mas pero poco de efectos yo
<pedr0> ah ya
<pedr0> bueno gracias :D
<Duende> oka
<ldsgfd> hola
<ldsgfd> hay algun remedio para que apt no consuma 100%
<manel_> Hola. fn + f4 para cambiar de la pantalla del portatil a la pantalla de la tv  y viceversa no me funciona solo emite un destello en la pantalla al pulsarla, en windows con estas mismas teclas controlo el cambio de pantallas sin problemas, alguna idea ?
<manel_>  Hola , consegui pasar lubuntu a la pantalla de la tv , pero el cambio de pantallas con las teclas fn +f4 no funciona en lubuntu , y he tenido que dejar lubuntu fijada para usarla con la pantalla de tv  siempre al arrancar el os, alguna idea  para conseguir permutar de pantallas facilmente?
<manel_> al querer pasar de tv a portatil me da este error con la aplicacion disper indicator [13:01] <manel_> Failed to apply a display configuration. DisperInterface.applyDisplaySetup failed with exception: could not find nor create MetaMode:  :: TV-1: 800x600 +0+0, DFP-0: 1440x900 +800+0
<manel2020> manel hola
<manel2020> k chip lleva tu grafica?
<manel2020> a mi en un portatil que tengo que tiene una ati
<mimecar> manel2020: no está
<manel2020> me funciono con ubuntu sin hacer nada
<manel2020> oh sorry
<auska> Buenas, tengo un daemon que necessito que este funcionando las 24 horas. Pero por alguna razon que aun desconozco, hay veces que se detiene, provablemente debido a algun bug. Hay algun modo de monitorizar su estado y si no esta encendido iniciarlo? Como seria el mejor metodo?
<guampa> auska: la manera mas simple seria un trabajo cron que por minuto verifique si el daemon corre, pero eso es un ultimo recurso, primero tendrias que ver en los logs e intentar diagnosticar que anda mal con el daemon
<pedr0> hola amigos
<Tiffon> munin, nagios, o lo que te dice guampa
<pedr0> alguien sabe sobre el tema de driver de video intel para ubuntu 10.04?
<Loko> hola a todos, me pueden ayudar con algo?? quiero ejecutar programas de windows en ubuntu se puede hacer esto??
<mimecar> "se puede"
<Loko> y como seria desde la terminal??
<mimecar> usando el programa wine
<Loko> bueno gracias :) amigo
<mimecar> depende de cada programa
<mimecar> y cuidado que un virus de windows te podría afectar si compartes cosas
<mimecar> entre los dos sistemas
<Colo_ar> afectar linux?
<mimecar> si compartes datos y tiene permisos de escritura si
<Colo_ar> que mal no sabia eso
<Colo_ar> mimecar: +1
<mimecar> igual que si estas en una red
<mimecar> el virus se ejecuta en windows y puede por ejemplo modificar archivos que tenga acceso
<Colo_ar> creo haber tenido suerte entonces
<Colo_ar> pensaba q los virus eran ejecutables en su mayoria de win
<mimecar> se puede ejecutar en windows y afectarte
<mimecar> o ser nativo de linux y lo mismo
<Loko> no sabia que podia infectar un virus de windows
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola saludos buenas tardes tengo una duda, estoy con gnome classic, me gustaria saber qué tengo que poner en el sources.list para recibir actualizaciones de Gnome Classic
<mimecar> Gosset_Inofensiu: nada
<mimecar> Loko: si tuviera permisos de escritura, sería posible que afectara a los archivos
<mimecar> que no se ejecute en linux no quiere decir que no te puedan modificar los archivos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> mimecar, quieres decir que no recibiré actualizaciones?
<Loko> mimecar todos los dias se aprende algo nuevo es un dato que lo voy a tener en cuenta muy en cuenta
<mimecar> Loko: supongamos que tienes un documento de word compartido
<mimecar> un programa en windows te modifica partes de ese archivo
<mimecar> Gosset_Inofensiu: las que salgan en los repositorios
<Gosset_Inofensiu> mimecar, te refieres a que gnome-panel es un paquete de ubuntu y por tanto teniendo el sources.list con los repos oficiales ya vale?
<mimecar> Gosset_Inofensiu: si
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ok gracias !
<mimecar> no me parece que sea un proyecto independiente
<Loko> yo lo queria usar para EDIUS q es el progrma q uso todos los dias junto con after effect pero bueno voy a tener q seguir usando el windows
<Loko> mimecar, gracias por la data :)
<Gosset_Inofensiu> mimecar, respecto a gnome-panel..
<Gosset_Inofensiu> crees que daran soporte hasta 2017?
<mimecar> mucho tiempo me parece
<Gosset_Inofensiu> guay
<Gosset_Inofensiu> eso espero
<Gosset_Inofensiu> por curiosidad qué DE usas
<mimecar> como mucho de seguridad
<mimecar> ahora KDE
<Gosset_Inofensiu> juas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tampoco te gustó el cambio de rumbo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> quizas..
<mimecar> tengo puesto también gnome 3 con gnome-shell
<mimecar> unity lo he tenido en máquinas virtuales
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y que tal
<Gosset_Inofensiu> para desktop
<mimecar> está bien
<Gosset_Inofensiu> crees que se replantearán volver a dejar un escritorio con panels?
<mimecar> no
<Gosset_Inofensiu> yo he probado gnome-shell y unity y es application oriented
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no me gusta en fin
<mimecar> y con paneles al final tendrán que hacer un fork
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gracias por tus comentarios
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno de hecho ya hay unos cuantos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero no quisiera abandonar ubuntu
<Gosset_Inofensiu> mas que nada por la estabilidad y seguridad
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no me fio de los forks nuevos que han salido
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no tienen tanto soporte oficial no?
<mimecar> ubuntu es una distribución más
<mimecar> no es la única
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hasta ahí llego xD
<Glooskep> Buenos días (Mexico)
<Glooskep> alguien de casualidad tiene un portatil asus k53e y su led del wifi no prende? tengo ese problema y no encuentro solución en google...
<mimecar> Glooskep: te funciona el wifi?
<Glooskep> si si normal el problema solo es el led
<mimecar> entonces sólo es algo estético
<Glooskep> si claro
<Glooskep> :)
<mQ> sera q se quemo?? pero lo importante es q te funciona el wifi
<mQ> hola de nuevo tengo una duda porque puede ser que no me anda aptitude cuando lo quiero usar para instalar soporte para dvd
<Deckon> que te dice apt?
<mQ> comando no conocido
<Deckon> o_O
<mimecar> mQ: has instalado aptitude ?
<Deckon> estas usando ubuntu?
<mQ> no se instala con el paquete essencial??
<mimecar> en ubuntu no
<mQ> si ubuntu 12.04
<mQ> no lo sabia que no se instalaba
<October82> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<mimecar> si te dice "comando no encontrado"...
<Deckon> mQ, mejor usa apt, aptitude es famoso por tener broncas con las dependencias
<mQ> voy a usar apt-get haber q me dice
<mQ> mimecar, si es lo q me dice
<mimecar> es normal que te lo diga
<mQ> con apt-get pude instalar :) gracias
<mQ> una curiosidad son de mexico??
<mimecar> no
<mQ> pense q eran de mexico
<Deckon> yo si
<mQ> de que parte??
<Deckon> EDOMEX
<mQ> no lo senti nombrar
<mQ> tenia un amigo cuando entraba al chat hace mucho tiempo atras
<guampa> !ot mQ
<kubot> mQ: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<mQ> perdon
<Glooskep> mQ, no para nada funciona bien el led es cuestión de configurar algo supongo
<mQ> Glooskep, mientra te ande wifi lo demas no importa es mi manera dfe ver
<Glooskep> Yo también, Tabasco ;)
<mQ> tengo un problema al instalar jdownloader desde la consola me sale un eeror add-get no encontrado
<mimecar> pones los comandos bien o te los inventas?
<zodiac_es> re.... hola
<guampa> mQ: proba  usar apt-get como habias dicho antes, no "add-get"
<Deckon> zodiac_es, ??
<mQ> lo pongo bien lo copio desde el manual
<guampa> puede que el manual tenga un error, el comando add-get no existe
<guampa> de ahi que te larga el error "comando inexistente"
<zodiac_es> Deckon, si, y tú? XDD
<Deckon> XD
<mQ> guampa, eso pueder q no me de cuenta porque estos son mis primeros pasos en ubunto mejor dicho en linux asi q si tiene algun error no me dare cuenta
<Deckon> jdownloader no esta en los repos de ubuntu?
<mQ> no esta ya me fije
<zodiac_es> en algún ppa seguramente...
<mQ> ya lo busco haber si lo encuentro
<mimecar> mQ: pon la guía que estas siguiendo
<mQ> ahi les pego la linea de comando
<mQ> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader && sudo aptitude update &&
<mQ>   sudo aptitude install jdownloader
<mQ> en lugar de poner aptitude pongo apt-get
<mimecar> usa apt-get
<itxshell> buen dia
<nadie> hola a todos
<nadie> que marca de switch es mejor encore o t-plink los dos soportan gibabit y son de 8 ports
<nadie> bocas
<mimecar> nadie: si no tiene relación con ubuntu pregunta en offtopic
<nadie> es un canal
<nadie> ahora entro gracias
<mimecar> !ot nadie
<kubot> nadie: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<manel_> Hola, usando windows  con tuneup comprobe que esteione y comprobrefox , tenia una opcion para acelerar la velocidad de carga de las paginas usando firefox la seleccione y asi fue la carga de las paginas en firefox era muy veloz y quise saber si para ubuntu que cada vez es mas lento en su uso habia algo similar y asi fue  y en mi lubuntu   se acelera la carga un monton , comprobarlo es creerlo : http://hikaru29.wordpress.com/2007/09/
<manel_> eliminar "que esteione y comprobrefox "
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<mQ> tengo una duda hay algun programa parecido al internet download manager para ubuntu, pregunto esto porque encontre un video tutorial muy interesante y la verdad me gustaria bajarlo
<zcom> mQ, has mirado en google¿¿?? -> http://freshtutorial.com/download-manager-linux/
<mQ> la verdad q no lo que si mire es q se puede hacer correr el IDM en ubuntu pero no estoy muy convencido de eso
<mimecar> mQ: cualquier programa te resume las descargas
<chilicuil> pues en mi opinion, jdownloadmanager es el mejor si hay que usar uno
<chilicuil> http://jdownloader.org:8080/download/index
<mQ> lo estoy actualizando ya lo baje y lo instale
<mQ> no esta colgado en ningun server de descarga esta en una pagina donde hay tutoriales
<mQ> se q el jdownload es para bajar desde rapishare y otros parecidos
<nycko> wget -c
<mQ> escribo en la terminal wget -c direccion aca ??
<mimecar> no
<Deckon> mQ, lee el man de wget
<mQ> ok estoy en eso :)
<j4gu4r> buenas tardes
<j4gu4r> necesito ayuda porfavor
<j4gu4r> primeramente mi problema es con LMDE
<j4gu4r> alguien sabe donde encuentro una sala de chat en español
<j4gu4r> alguien que me opuyeda decir donde me pueden ayudar con LMDE
<guzman> Buenas, borre sin querer el grub de ubuntu y no consigo instalarlo hay forma de hacerlo si tocar la consola ?
<Deckon> no
<guzman> Bueno entonces desde el terminal como lo vuelvo a instalar, porque ya lo e intentado varias veces pero no lo consigo.
<Deckon> hay un live cd que es para recuperar grub que se llama super grub disk, creo que esa cosa trae asistentes
<guzman> Lo tengo el super grub disk pero no me recupera el grub solo me deja entrar en ubuntu
<Deckon> desde terminal facil y rapido # grub-install /dev/sda && update-grub2
<Deckon> si eliminaste grub hay que reinstalarlo y hacer los pasos que puse
<Deckon> apt-get install grub2 <== instala grub
<guzman> No me a dado error voy a reiniciarlo haber si me salio bien
<guzman_> Muchas gracias deckon ya me funciona, podrías ser tan amable de repetirme los dos comandos de antes para que lo apunte por si me vuelve a pasar ?
<Deckon> mejor te enseño donde encontrar esa informacion http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=GRUB
<guzman_> Ok gracias Deckon
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-07
<seyacat> hola
<Guest84917> hey!
<seyacat> hola
<no1> hola
<no1> hola hola
<no1> Alguien sabe como puedo instalar google earth en ubuntu?
<Guest84917> no1, hola
<Guest84917> no1, que version de ubuntu tenes?
<no1> Hola guest...
<no1> dejame ver..
<no1> ubuntu 11.04
<Guest84917> ok
<Guest84917> no1, lees ingles?
<no1> si
<no1> y español tambien =)
<Guest84917> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+install+google+earth+on+ubuntu+11.04
<no1> ook... se ve facil... tengo que entrar a la consola y escribir la serie de comandos indicada...
<no1> lo voy a intentar, y veremos que pasa...
<no1> gracias guest... ¿=
<no1> =)
<Guest84917> si es muy sencillo
<Guest84917> seguis la guia tal cual esta escrita y no vas a tener ningun problema
<no1> iesss!!! ya jaló amig@!!!
<no1> gracias guest84917    =)
<Guest84917> excelente :)
<no1> Ya se donde venir cuando se me atore la carreta!
<no1> jaja
<no1> gracias de nuevo y buenas noches!!!
<Guest84917> no1, suerte, y no te olvides de Dios, te paso la url: www.google.com ;-D
<SajoR> hola
<SajoR> alguien me podria ayudar para poder usar mi webcam genius modelo: videocam slim usb2
<SajoR> soy nuevo usando ubuntu
<SajoR> en terminal ejecuto lsusb y me indica "Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0458:7012 KYE Systems Corp. (Mouse Systems) WebCAM USB2.0"
<Guest84917> SajoR, hola, que ubuntu estas usando?
<SajoR> Xubuntu 12.04
<SajoR> donde consigo el controlador y como lo instalo?
<Guest84917> SajoR, ok, cual es el problema que tenes, no te detecta la camara? como sabes que no anda?
<Guest84917> SajoR, para saber si te la detecta o no podes usar la aplicacion cheese
<Guest84917> si estas comodo con la linea de comandos te puedo pasar un comando para activar la camara
<SajoR> como hago para que la detecte?
<SajoR> en terminal ejecuto lsusb y me indica "Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0458:7012 KYE Systems Corp. (Mouse Systems) WebCAM USB2.0" o sea que la detecta
<Guest84917> exacto
<Guest84917> por eso, como sabes que no anda?
<Guest84917> ya probaste usarla?
<SajoR> e tratado de usarla en skype y nada
<SajoR> es como si no existiera
<xangua> !skype | SajoR
<kubot> SajoR: Si skype no reconoce to webcam pero cheese si lo hace quizás funcione si lo ejecutas de esta manera « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype » o de esta otra « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype » . Skype usa API's antiguas por eso es necesario todo esto.
<Guest84917> tnx xangua =
<Guest84917> =)
<dambax> hola a todos
<Guest84917> dambax hey
<Duende> hola...
<dambax> aca experimentando
<Costeelation> alguien me puede dar un lector de feeds?
 * xoan buenas
<October82> buenos días
<October82> alguien me puede decir como cambio el color morado del grub?
<zodiac_es> hola a todos!
<namopo> Hola a todos. Tengo un portatil Acer Aspire 5250 y resulta que hoy al encenderlo no pasa de la splash screen
<namopo> Una pregunta, en el archivo de configuracion de xorg, el defaultdepth debe ir entre comillas o no? gracias
<mimecar> namopo: por defecto ubuntu no usa ese archivo
<namopo> uso lubuntu
<namopo> y lo modifique para poner 16 bits de profundidad
<mimecar> lo mismo
<namopo> gracias
<mimecar> la tarjeta te funcionará más rápido si usas 32 bits
<namopo> ah si?
<namopo> pense q cuanto mas bajo, mejor
<namopo> lo tenia a 24 bits q es el dafault
<mimecar> hace muchos años puede
<namopo> entonces si pongo 32 me ira mas rapido?
<mimecar> las tarjetas están preparadas para trabajar con 32
<namopo> ok
<namopo> mimecar, pero es que cuando cambio el valor, al reiniciar, no se carga el servidor x
<namopo> >S
<mimecar> para que has creado el xorg=
<mimecar> ?
<namopo> no lo he creado... ya venia
<mimecar> qué versión de lubuntu estas usando
<namopo> lubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> que raro
<namopo> ese archivo ya me venia xD
<mimecar> ubuntu ya lleva varias versiones sin xorg.conf en el servidor gráfico
<namopo> pues no se... yo no instale nada
<mimecar> ok
<Aitor> alguien sabe, por que no me funciona la RED WIFI en Ubuntu 12.04?
<mimecar> con tanta información no
<Aitor> mimecar: No me reconoce ninguna red wifi, y tengo el controlador activado.
<mimecar> tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<Aitor> sí, actualize ayer.
<mimecar> que tarjeta es?
<Aitor> grafica o la de red?
<mimecar> la gráfica de momento no se conecta a la red
<Aitor> Broadcom STA
<mimecar> modelo?
<Aitor> Sale eso es Controladores Adicionales
<Aitor> his package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-,BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-basedhardware.
<mimecar> te sale para poner un driver en controladores adicionales?
<Aitor> no..
<mimecar> si no te sale como sabes que está?
<Aitor> mira paso pantalla
<Aitor> una pagina para subir fotos?
<Aitor> :S
<mimecar> imagebin
<Aitor> http://imagebin.org/223645
<mimecar>  si que lo tienes activado el driver
<Aitor> por eso.
<Aitor> pero no me reconoce ninguna red.
<mimecar> pon la salida de iwconfig en pastbein
<Aitor> no estoy conectado al router.
<Aitor> estoy mediante cable
<mimecar> tu ponlo
<Aitor> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1134328/
<mimecar> eth1 es tu tarjeta wifi?
<atotclic> ifconfig -a
<\e> atotclic: eso en que ayudaria?
<Aitor> atotclic: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1134332/
<mimecar> Aitor: iwlist eth1 scanning
<mimecar> di si te ve redes
<atotclic> exio en mucho ayudaria
<Aitor> eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<atotclic> en averiguar por que le sale eth1
<Aitor> solucion? :(
<atotclic> si dice que es inalambrica
<mimecar> Aitor: lspci | grep -i network
<mimecar> te sale ahí el nombre de la tarjeta wifi?
<Aitor> si
<mimecar> pon el modelo exacto que detecta
<Aitor> 08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43224 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 01)
<mimecar> revisa esto http://sqizit.bartletts.id.au/2012/02/06/again-broadcom-wireless-bcm43224-ubuntu/
<Aitor> Todos los pasos y nada
<mimecar> ya has bloqueado la carga del driver?
<Aitor> ?
<mimecar> en ese documento dice que hay que compilar un driver de broadcom
<mimecar> ya lo has hecho?
<mimecar> o solo has puesto iwconfig?
<mimecar> tu tarjeta en linux funciona, lo que no tiene sentido es que con los driver privativos falle
<Aitor> dime el comando para compilar
<Aitor> D:
<mimecar> que rápido "lees"
<mimecar> otro enlace de los foros de ubuntu => http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CGsQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1983905&ei=RyUhULaPJ8Wa1AWipYHwAQ&usg=AFQjCNEfxa6OR-uBZDzK8zZGEbnu4cDMYQ
<Aitor> mimecar.
<Aitor> estoy quitando el driver, talc omo dijo un 'Staff'
<mimecar> es lo que pone en ese documento?
<Aitor> y dsp instalare una cosa.
<Aitor> si
<Aitor> mira
<Aitor> sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source
<Aitor> y dsp sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<Aitor> y despues sudo reboot.
<Aitor> ya vuelvo :)
<Aitor> mimecar..
<mimecar> di
<Aitor> Gracias en serio, lo arreglaste ! estoy conectado al wifi!!! :D
<mimecar> la promia vez, modelo de wifi + ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> la búsqueda en google ayuda mucho :Pp
<Aitor> MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS :D
<Aitor> MI IDOLO: MIMECAR.
<mimecar> usa esa cosa llamada "google"
<Aitor> mimecar.
<Aitor> Tengo otra duda, me descargue un juego en ubuntujuegos.com lo instale y no lo lanza
<mimecar> xDDD
<mimecar> el juego no está en el centro de software?
<Aitor> no
<Aitor> se llama Army Ops
<mimecar> pon el enlace
<Aitor> no me lo se esperar
<Aitor> http://www.ubuntu-juegos.com/games/estrategia/americas-army.html
<mimecar> como página molesta, gana bastantes enteros
<Aitor> .. ah oye
<Aitor> El Internet Explorer 9 funciona en Ubuntu 12.04? por que lo descarge y no me va, solo el 7
<mimecar> Aitor: para que usas ese navegador?
<atotclic> Aitor: para que quieres el internet explorer?
<mimecar> si ejecutas el .run del juego se instalará
<atotclic> Aitor: eres webmaster?
<Aitor> es que, hay una cosa que es 'Retros' como habbo y necesita Adobe Flash Player y Direct X
<mimecar> flash lo tienes en linux
<Aitor> Mimecar, lo instale y nada
<Aitor> Direct x?
<mimecar> usa una máquina virtual con windows
<mimecar> explorer 9 necesitará vista como mínimo
<Aitor> ocupa 3 gb el windows
<mimecar> y?
<Aitor> y ademas es de prueba.. desde microsoft
<mimecar> tendrás que buscarte un windows
<Aitor> no.
<mimecar> entonces ya has acabdo
<mimecar> acabado
<Aitor> mimecar, por que al darle al juego no inicia?
<mimecar> sólo tienes que ejecutar el .run y seguir las instrucciones
<Aitor> ya, pero al instarlo le doy y nada..
<Aitor> y donde se instala los .run?
<mimecar> ejecutalo desde la consola
<mimecar> se instalará en cualquier sitio
<mimecar> un programa del 2005...
<Aitor> ./armyops-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mimecar> tu sistema no tiene esa librería
<Aitor> y como la instalo?
<\e> ese error es tipico de programas viejos, necesitan librerias muy viejas...
<Aitor> ;(
<mimecar> abre el centro de software e instala libstdc++
<mimecar> 5
<Aitor> ok instalando.
<Aitor> si piden mas librerias estan en centro de softwarre?
<mimecar> en teoría...
<Aitor> a ver si inicia..
<\e> pense que lo habian borrado de los repos al paquete
<Aitor> a iniciado pero el cursor se mueve muy rapido, se puede configurar?
<mimecar> Aitor: entra en la web del juego y miralo
<Aitor> tiene web?
<mimecar> www.google.es
<mimecar> estas poniendo un juego del 2005 que no está en los repositorios
<atotclic> Aitor: posiblemente la tegas instalada
<Aitor> ayuda, en CEntro de software el Crossover cuesta 0.00USD
<Aitor> y no me lo puedo descargar
<mimecar> no estabas ya con un juego?
<mimecar> crossover es un producto comercial
<Aitor> mimecar.
<Aitor> en mi ubuntu 12.04 el juego no se pone en pantalla completa..
<mimecar> tendrás que ver la información que dan en la web del juego
<mimecar> si en las opciones del programa no aparece
<Aitor> noo, por que antes tenia Ubuntu 10.04 y jugaba a Counter Strike en pantalla completa y en 12.04 no
<mimecar> lo que te has bajado no es counter strike
<Aitor> pero lo tengo tambien
<mimecar> ayuda que no cambies de tema cada pocas frases
<Aitor> peroe estais para ayudar.
<mimecar> si, pero no una frase crossover, siguiente juego en pantalla completa...
<Carlos-linux> hola, buenas tardes. Me echáis un cable?
<Carlos-linux> sabéis si necesito algún paquete extra para enviar archivos por bluetooth?
<Aitor> busca Bluetooth en Centro de Software
<Carlos-linux> si, lo sé, he conseguido enviar desde el pc al dispositivo, pero no viceversa
<Aitor> hay encontraras lo que buscas.
<mimecar> Carlos-linux: qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<Aitor> pues a lo mejor del dispositivo al pc no podras mandarlo, el dispositivo no lo aceptara
<Carlos-linux> uso ubuntu 12.04 mimecar
<mimecar> el sistema te reconoce el bluetooth?
<Carlos-linux> si, sin problemas y además los tengo vinculados ya
<Carlos-linux> del pc al móvil si me deja, pero no viceversa
<mimecar> abre nautilus, botón derecho y envialo
<Carlos-linux> si, mimecar eso lo ejecuta correctamente
<mimecar> entonces?
<Carlos-linux> pero al intentar enviar del móvil hacia el pc me devuelve error
<Carlos-linux> pensé que haría falta algún paquete extra, quizá...
<mimecar> si te lo manda al teléfono y el móvil no lo acepta no falta nada
<Carlos-linux> no, no
<Carlos-linux> creo que no me estoy explicando bien
<atotclic> Carlos-linux: hay un paquete que te permite hacer la recepcion
<atotclic> ahora no recuerdo cual es
<Carlos-linux> desde el pc hacia el móvil, funciona ok. Desde el móvil hacia el pc, error
<Aitor> Carlos-Linux: Googlea.
<Aitor> A mi me dijeron eso ¬¬..
<Carlos-linux> atotclic, eso buscaba pero no vi nada
<\e> yo uso blueman-manager
<atotclic> busca en el cetro de software y busca uno que pone para recibir
<mimecar> Carlos-linux: has configurado el pc para que acepte los archivos?
<atotclic> Carlos-linux: hay uno
<Carlos-linux> mimecar, no tengo tal configuración, las opciones son muy limitadas, apenas encender, apagar y visibilidad
<mimecar> en las propiedades del bluetooth no?
<Carlos-linux> si, mimecar
<Carlos-linux> solo esas dos opciones, encender/apagar y visibilidad
<mQ> y si baja un manejador desde ahi podra configurar es el que yo tengo instalado
<Carlos-linux> esperad chicos, creo que he visto algo en google
<Carlos-linux> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Bluetooth
<Carlos-linux> voy a probar gnome-bluetooth
<Carlos-linux> mi gozo en un pozo, no funciona
<Carlos-linux> debe ser antigua esa guía
<mQ> Carlos-linux,  y en el centro de sofware no te te sale nada ahi hay 4 paquetes
<Carlos-linux> jo, es que soy malísimo buscando en google
<Carlos-linux> si mQ tengo 3 paquetes de los que salen instalados
<mQ> son 4 y los instale el 4 y no tengo problemas en enviar y recibir desde el movil
<Carlos-linux> uff, a mi me salen más mQ, "Soporte de Bluetooth" (no instalado) "Transferencia Bluetooth" (si instalado) "Bluetooth" (si instalado) y "Configuración de dispositivo Bluetooth" (Si instalado)
<Carlos-linux> y luego salen más, "gestor de bluetooth, bluewho, demonio amora...etc
<mQ> la verdad no se yo lo instale la semana pasada a mi ubuntu y recien ayer instale todo lo q me hace falta y me anda bien
<Carlos-linux> ya lo tengo!!
<Carlos-linux> gracias \e, era el blueman-manager lo que necesitaba
<\e> de nada
<Carlos-linux> ahora ya me deja recibir archivos
<Carlos-linux> además muestra el nivel de señal, etc
<Carlos-linux> que maravilla!!
<Carlos-linux> bueno, gracias a todos, por ayudar!! hasta otra chicos
<mQ> mimecar, gracias por ayudarme los otros dias :) note di las gracias
<mimecar> ok
<Aitor> Miguel (Mimecar)
<mimecar> Aitor: si no dices nada..
<Aitor> Mimecar.
<Aitor> Sabes para cuando sacaran 12.10?
<xangua> año 12, mes 10...cuándo crees¿
<mimecar> lo que dice el número de versión
<Aitor> 10 de septiembre?
<Aitor> Diciembre*
<mimecar> el año empieza en Enero
<Aitor> si.
<mimecar> 12 es el año
<Aitor> si
<mimecar> el otro número es el mes
<Colo_ar> mimecar me quede pensando en lo del virus atravez de wine
<mimecar> di
<Colo_ar> wine crea el disco c en home es verdad?
<mimecar> no se si directamente tiene acceso
<mimecar> o tienes que "forzarlo" a compartir una unidad
<Colo_ar> si lo q digo q tendria un virus especial ara wine o algo asi para poner en peligro a linux
<mimecar> si compartes cosas con wine si
<mimecar> especial no, uno que corrompa archivos por ejemplo
<Colo_ar> ah claro eso no lo pense
<Colo_ar> me quedo tranquilo entonces, con wine solo tiro de algunos programas q no funcionan en linux
<mimecar> si compartes cosas te pueden corromper archivos
<Colo_ar> si entendi
<Colo_ar> gracias por tu explicacion
<mimecar> no hay ningún sistema inmune
<Colo_ar> si obvio
<mimecar> y con un poco de trabajo consigues que cualquier usuario te lo ejecute con permisos de root
<Colo_ar> si hay q laburar un rato largo jajaj
<mimecar> cualquier guía que encuentres por la red puedes meterlo
<mimecar> y lo ejecutan con sudo
<Colo_ar> esom atravez de wine?
<mimecar> nativos de linux
<Colo_ar> igual no es tan habitual en linux
<mimecar> de momento
<Colo_ar> ja
<mimecar> pero es sencillo de hacer
<Colo_ar> por suerte la mayoria usa win y trabajan mas en eso los piratones
<Colo_ar> bueno me voy a trabajar saludos
<mQ> hola tengo una duda porque sera que mi webcam no funciona los driver puede ser
<mQ> tengo una notebook y lo tengo instalo aca a ubuntu y me di cuenta ahora q no me anda la webcam
<lucidoffset> hola
<lucidoffset> alguien que me pueda orientar
<lucidoffset> soy totalmente nuevo en linux y opte por ubuntu
<lucidoffset> quiero aprender este sistema operativo
<mimecar> usalo a diario
<mQ> lee manuales tutoriales
<lucidoffset> si pero donde empiezo
<lucidoffset> mira con trabajo pude instalar este cliente irc
<mQ> con lo mas basico
<xangua> !manual | lucidoffset
<kubot> lucidoffset: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mQ> xchat decis bajalo desde el centro de sofware ahi esta en el buscador pones xchat y sale para que lo instales
<lucidoffset> muchas gracias ya baje el manual getting started with ubuntu
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8> nesecito saber si puedo formatear un disco de mac en ubuntu
<rbndj8> me pueden ayudar
<rbndj8> nesecito saber si puedo formatear un disco de mac en ubuntu
<rbndj8> o ver
<mimecar> qué sistema de archivos usa?
<rbndj8> el disco es nuevo
<rbndj8> es de un tera marca GDRIVE
<mimecar> qué sistema de archivos necesita mac para funcionar?
<rbndj8> si
<rbndj8> solo se ve en mac
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> ese disco duro es normal o de mac?
<rbndj8> a hora lo tengo conectado y solo enciende la la luz
<rbndj8> es de mac
<mimecar> estas usando ubuntu en el mac?
<rbndj8> no
<mimecar> me he perdido entonces
<mimecar> cuando lo conectes al mac podrás usar el disco
<rbndj8> cuando lo conecto en una mac si lo veo
<mimecar> entonces para que lo quieres formatear en ubuntu?
<rbndj8> por k quiero usarlo en ubuntu para poder hacer respaldos
<mimecar> entonces no quieres formatearlo para mac
<rbndj8> nop
<mimecar> sino con fat32 / ntfs
<rbndj8> asi es
<mimecar> gparted no lo detecta?
<rbndj8> no lo e instalado
<rbndj8> voy aver
<rbndj8> no lo puedo ver con gparted
<mimecar> tendrás que ver si lo puedes hacer desde el mac
<mimecar> no te salen particiones en gparted?
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Classroom
<mimecar> SergioMeneses: esta semana?
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, estamos ya!
<mimecar> dentro de un rato tengo que salir
<rbndj8> solo me salen las k usa ubuntu
<mimecar> rbndj8: el disco te sale en gparted?
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, ok
<rbndj8> no
<rbndj8> minecar no
<mimecar> intentalo desde el mac
<ubuntu> Buenas  ;)
<shol> buenas
<Aitor> Alguien sabe como 'registrar' el nombre?
<mimecar>  /msg nickserv info
<shol> y eso?
<mimecar> Aitor: eso te da la ayuda
<Aitor> como registro el name
<Aitor> Aitor is no registered.
<Deckon> tu usuario?
<mimecar> !registrar
<kubot> Si quieres registrar tu Nick en *freenode* haz « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email ». Te enviarán un email de confirmación despues puedes identificarte con « /msg NickServ identify tu_contraseña ». Esto último se puede hacer automáticamente en la mayoría de clientes IRC.
<mimecar> si que existía
<mimecar> Aitor: todo  EN LA PESTAÑA DEL SERVIDOR
<mimecar> NUNCA en la del canal
<Aitor> no me llega el e-mail
<mimecar> comprueba que no lo tienes en spam
<Aitor> ada...
<Aitor> nada*
<atotclic> rbndj8: en primer lugar la bios te lo detecta
<aguitel> pregunta:para que libreoffice me corrija la ortografia en español que debo instalar?
<zodiac_es> cena time
<atotclic> aguitel: instala el idioma
<aguitel> ya esta gracias !!!
<Aitor> alguien sabe como instalar Paint Tool SAI en Ubuntu?
<mimecar> Aitor: no te sirve inkscape?
<Aitor> es que la gente en DeviantArt dibuja con Paint Tool SAI.
<Aitor> ¿Que es Inkscape?
<mimecar> un programa de dibujo vectorial
<mimecar> si es un programa de windows, con suerte funcionará en wine
<Aitor> Paint Tool SAI pone que lo ejecute como admin
<mimecar> es un programa de windows
<mimecar> no se te ocurra lanzar wine con permisos de administrador
<Aitor> ya lo se.
<Aitor> Inkscape esta en centro de software?
<mimecar> si
<Aitor> ya lo vi
<Aitor> mimecar
<Aitor> tienes Skype?
<mimecar> si, pero el soporte mejor por el irc
<Xago> hola amigos...quiero probar unity 2d, y quiero modificar el tamaño del launcher, cómo lo hago?
<mQ> Xago,  yo tambien quiero hacer lo mismo y no me deja me sale desactivado
<Xago> mQ, se supone que en compiz setting puedes hacerlo...al menos yo cambié el tamaño, pero el cmbio no se hizo
<mQ> es el mismo problema que tengo y sigo buscando en google :S y si encuenro algo te aviso
<ubuntuco> alguien usa code blocks?
<mQ> tengo una duda
<mQ> se ouede instalar ubuntu en un disco externo por conexion usb
<dabor> mQ, se puede
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-08
<xangua> hola pienso adquirir un bluetooth dongle marca steren modelo com-206 http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/prod.asp?p=1489&desc= opinan  que tenga algún inconveniente o que me recomiendan antes de adquirirlo¿
<xangua> la versión del bluetooth es 1.2 por si acaso
<raptornv> tengo
<raptornv> un problema con mi linux
<raptornv> quiero montar un servidor linux multimedia
<raptornv> para transmitir un canal de tv local
<raptornv> sabe alquien como puedo hacer?
<raptornv> gracias
<Deckon> raptornv, ya revisaste en google?
<nasser> Hola a todos, alguien podría aclararme cómo ver los logs del sistema? es que veo que funcioa algo lento y quiero saber si existe algún problema
<dabor> nasser, gnome-system-log
<nasser> dabor, uso lubuntu con lxde
<dabor> nasser, dale una mirada a la carpeta /var/log
<dabor> archivos messages y system
<dabor> dmesg
<nasser> dabor, te explico. tengo un portátil acer aspire 5250 con 4 GB de RAM, 64 bits y 1,2 ghz cpu doble nucleo y me va lento el sistema
<dabor> nasser, ejecuta el comando top en una terminal
<dabor> nasser, te indica que aplicacion está consumiendo muchos recursos
<dabor> nasser, tambien verifica la temperatura
<dabor> cuando se calienta mucho va más lento
<nasser> dabor: ya lo hice y no aparece ninguna app. cuando ejecuto torrent search, por ejemplo, me consume 109% o.O la temepratura ideal. está frio. no se calienta nunca
<nasser> cuando abro una app como vlc me tarda en aparecer la ventana
<nasser> aun teniendo pocos servicios en marcha :S
<nasser> xangua: mi procesador parece ser inestable :\ consume con 2 app abiertas muchísimo. ahora mismo una, torrent search, 109% CPU
<xangua> ¿¿
<nasser> no encuentro solución alguna :S xangua
<xangua> ¿¿¿ o_O
<Yukiteru> buenas noches a todos
<somosbarrigas_> buenas noches, desde uruguay
<danielfcc> saludos amigos ubunteros
<danielfcc> quisiera saber si alguien conoce como recuperar una configuracion anterior sobre todo del touchpad...estoy en ubuntu 11.10
<Toranks> ¿Alguien sabe cómo sustituir una frase con la cadena \d\d* - .*
<Toranks> de tal manera que a la hora de sustituir, sustituya lo mismo que encuentra?
<Toranks> Creo que ando un poco liado con las expresiones regulares, y el texto se me sustituye por <strong>\d\d* - .*<strong> , literalmente. Yo sólo quiero añadir las etiquetas <strong> a ambos lados
<Toranks> Hm, vale ya sé
<Toranks> lo pongo entre paréntesis y luego pongo \1 en su lugar
 * xoan buenas
<Tiffon> nas
<idroj07> Hola, necesito hacer algo parecido ha una copia de restauración de la config. de mi sistema porque quiero iniciar las actualizaciones pero puede que me funcione mal el equipo despues..
<idroj07> ¿Como lo hago?
<erchache2000> hola
<erchache2000> se me ha quedado colgado un server al actualizar a precise
<erchache2000> con el alternate installer he conseguido acceder en modo rescue
<erchache2000> pero no rula el apt-get install -f
<erchache2000> dpkg --configure -a
<erchache2000> ni apt-get dist-upgrade -f
<erchache2000> tampoco me va el resolv.conf y eso que le puse bien los dos dns
<erchache2000> sugerencias?
<Glooskep> Buenos días (Mexico)
<zodiac_es> hola a tod@s!
<Aitor> alguien sabe como quitar KDE? Lo instale y no me gusta
<aguitel> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntu
<luiss_> ol
<Guest57330> como instalo el Ubuntu normal de 10.04?
<Aitor> el entorno en Ubuntu 12.04?
<disty> hola, wenas
<disty> como descomprimo un archivo .tar desde la consola?
<disty> tar -xvf /usr/local/games/UrbanTerror42.tar
<disty> he puesto eso, pero no se ha descomprimido nada
<Aitor> como se instala MySql en Ubuntu? Ayuda!!!
<Aitor> AYudaaaa!!
<Aitor> Hola.
<xangua> acabo de comprar un adaptador bluetooth, lsusb muestra que es  Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode) pero no se exactamente como usarlo o siquiera como habilitarlo en ubuntu... bluez, blueman¿ qué recomiendan¿
<xangua> ok parece que mi adaptador bluetooth es reconocido, pero no veo ningún indicador o alguna aplicación gráfica de donde manejarlo; bluez-test-discovery solo me muestra el bluetooth de un celular pero no me muestra mis audífonos bluetooth...cómo podría sincronizarlos?
<xangua> cómo puedo sincronizar mis audifonos bluetooth en ubuntu? bluez-test-discovery me muestra un celular pero no me muestra mis audífonos
<xangua> cómo puedo sincronizar mis audífonos bluetooth? puedo sincronizar mi pc al teléfono y escuchar incluso la música de mi teléfono en la pc; pero no puedo sincronizar mi pc con mis audífonos
<xangua> Usando blueman para sincronizar con mis audífonos bluetooth, uso la herramienta de escanear pero mis audífonos no aparecen en la búsqueda; qué puedo hacer al respecto?
<Exio> xangua: los audifonos no tienen alguna opcion de visibilidad? no se me ocurre nada mas
<xangua> Exio pss se supone que cuando los enciendo son visibles
<xangua> me aparecen todos los celulares pero no los audífonos jum, hasta puedo escuchar la música del cel en la compu
<Exio> desde el celular puedes ver los audifonos?
<xangua> jum no puedo :O
<Exio> :P ahi ta el problema
<xangua> desde 3 dispositivos no puedo ver los audífonos, incluyendo la compu
<xangua> solo desde mi celular que está sincronizado con los audífinos, cómo le hago entonces¿¿ voy a leer el manual jum
<Exio> :P creo que tiene una opcion para conectarse a dispositivos "no visibles" (blueman), podrias copiar el id que da
<xangua> jum la primera ves que sincronicé los audífonos con mi cel si lo veía perfectamente
<Exio> podria ser que soporta "solo de un dispositivo", talvez, no?
<Exio> realmente no se, nunca use audifonos de ese tipo
<xangua> leí que soportaba 10 en el manual
<xangua> grr...ahora des sincronicé mis audífonos con mi android y ya no puedo verlos D:
<xangua> ya pude hacerlo visible :D que tonto soy jum
<morfeo> Quiero hacer una tuberia con file para iconv, pero como saber cual parametro es el nombre del archivo y cual es la codificacion?
<mimecar> la tubería te permite pasar el nombre del archivo
<mimecar> no se si los parámetros te funcionarán
<morfeo> mimecar, es que soy nuevo en esto de bash, pero seguire intentando
<mimecar> qué es lo que quieres hacer exactamente?
<morfeo> mimecar, quiero cambiar la codificacion de unos archivos, es que los archivos han sido guardados en distintas codificaciones, y con iconv necesito saber la primera codificacion para pasarla a utf-8, pero son varios archivos y sub carpetas, entonces pense en hacer un comando que lo hiciera mas facil, pero se me esta dificultando algo XD
<mimecar> morfeo: coge de uno en uno los archivos
<mimecar> sobre cada archivo modificas la codificación
<mimecar> http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/
<morfeo> Eso seria lo mas facil, pero 1: no aprenderia mas de la consola y 2: es bastante trabajo tambien porque son mas de 200 archivos en varios directorios :/
<mimecar> morfeo: como lo más fácil?
<mimecar> primero tendrás que trabajar con cada uno de los ficheros
<mimecar> sacas la ruta y lo procesas
<mimecar> los ficheros te los da otro comando
<morfeo> mmm no te capto la idea
<mimecar> ls | comando que quieres ejecutar
<morfeo> Pues hasta el momento hago file --mime-encoding * que me muestra: "nombre: <codificacion>"
<morfeo> de todos los que esten en el directorio
<morfeo> De ahi era que queria sacar el pipe para este iconv -f <formato_origen> -t UTF-8  <archivo_origen> > <el_mismo_archivo_origen>, pero nose como sustituirlos :/
<mimecar> el listado que te el primer comando lo metes en el segundo
<mimecar> podrás pasar el primer archivo, no los parámetros
<mimecar> a no ser que los pases con variables de shell
<morfeo> Pero cuando dices archivo te refieres a"nombre: <codificacion>", asi no me sirve, pero como lo guardo en variables?
<mimecar> a archivo origen
<morfeo> Sigo sin entender, igual estoy leyendo que puedo cortar esa string con tr, ahi vere como guardarlo en variables, esta interesante esta vaina :D
<vientosolar> Buenas a todos. Alguno ha utilizado Aptana como alternativa a Dreamweaver? Qué tal va? Gracias
<morfeo> vientosolar, es poder con javascript y php
<vientosolar> gracias morfeo
<dgc_> #three.js
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-09
<Yukiteru> buenas noches a todos
<MAbeeTT_> hola como están? Paśe de ubuntu 11.10 a 12.04 y tengo problemas con totem (gstreamer) para reproducir videos WMV "demultiplexor Advanced Streaming Format (ASF)"
<MAbeeTT_> lo curioso es que antes podía alegremente ver los mismos videos.
<MAbeeTT_> pase de sessioninstaller a gnome-codec-install, desconfienado del mecanismo de búsqueda de codecs, y no
<MAbeeTT_> pero tmb falla.
<Duende> y tiene que ser con totem? ... recomiendo gnome mplayer
<MAbeeTT_> gotcha! mv .gstreamer-0.10/ _.gstreamer-0.10/
<MAbeeTT_> también curioso sessioninstaller ofrecía los plugins ugly en i386, que fallaba por dependencias inconmpletas
<MAbeeTT_> Duende: sí, tiene que ser totem porque yo uso mplayer o vlc directamente, pero la computadora de mus padres que son users no acepta tanto hacking
<MAbeeTT_> ellos son users,
<MAbeeTT_> entonces siempre instalo en mi computadora primero, ensayo lo que puede haber de áspero y luego hago upgrade de la de ellos.
<MAbeeTT_> ellos pasan de LTS en LTS.
<Duende> ok ... que quiere decir con "pero la computadora de mus padres que son users no acepta tanto hacking" sobre todo lo de hacking,
<Duende> MAbeeTT_,
<MAbeeTT_> quiere decir " pero la computadora de mis padres, que son usuarios finales, no acepta tanto hacking"
<MAbeeTT_> "papá levantás la terminal y ahí escribís, etc"
<MAbeeTT_> totem lo llama firefox a través de algún plugin que viene instalado por omisión.
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<Duende> humm ok MAbeeTT_ pero ... con gnome mplayer funciona como con totem ...
<MAbeeTT_> Duende: ya lo solucioné.
<Duende> y que hizo?
<MAbeeTT_> la idea es intervenir el sistema no menos posible.
<MAbeeTT_> gotcha! mv .gstreamer-0.10/ _.gstreamer-0.10/
<MAbeeTT_> parece que había basura en el caché de gstreamer.
<Duende> humm oka bueno
<marti1125> Hola una ayudita como compartir ancho de banda movil
<kurama10> compartir como ?
<marti11251> hola
<marti11251> una ayuda compartir ancho de banda movil linux
<Costeelation> algun programa para crear .iso?
<mQ> te fijaste en el centro de software
<Costeelation> sip
<Costeelation> no hay uno especifico
<Costeelation> pero ando buscando
<mQ> genisoimagen esta ahi en el centro de software
<Costeelation> pero lo q yo quiero
<Costeelation> es crearla apartir de unos archivos q tengo
<Costeelation> no quemarla en un cd
<Costeelation> a ya encontre como... gracias
<mQ> fijate en esta pagina http://www.ubuntu-es.org/comment/186632#comment-186632
<mQ> haber si te sirve
<pollard777> Hola a todos, soy nuevo aqui, alguien me podria orientar?
<Costeelation> !detalles pollar777
<kubot> Costeelation: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Costeelation> !detalles | pollard777
<kubot> pollard777: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Costeelation> !detalles | pollard777
<kubot> pollard777: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<pollard777> Gracias kubot. Yo soy muy nuevo en esto, uso Linux, y soy estudiante de programacion, queria preguntar para que sirven los canales IRC ?
<Duende> gente que entienden por plataforma operacional ??
<Tiffon> nas
<dabarrojo> que tal tengo un problema con mi computadora pudieran ayudarme?
<dabarrojo> hola
<dabarrojo> hola
<dabarrojo>  join #ubuntu-es
 * xoan buenas
<jotaxpe> ubuntu 12.04 que kernel utiliza?
<mimecar> 3.x
<jotaxpe> ok gracias
<jotaxpe> 3.0? puede ser?
<mimecar> 3.2
<jotaxpe> ok
<disty> mimecar: cuando te cambias de windows a ubuntu, tienes que compilar el kernel? porque yo no lo he hecho
<mimecar> no hay que compilar nada
<disty> ahms
<exiopetricidas> hola
<exiopetricidas> quisiera saber como instalar ubuntu en una particion
<juan22arg> hola alguno sabe alguna pagina donde puede instalar una maquina virtual con aqemu porque no me anda ni kvm ni qemu
<Pegaso> o:
<Pegaso> hola?
<Pegaso> o.o
<Glooskep> Buenos días (México)
<Glooskep> Tengo una pregunta (es cuestión de estetica) igual y alguien sabe, a mi no me gusta que cuando se apaga mi laptop muestra unos cuantos mensajes del sistema antes de mostrar el splash, esto no me pasa en las maquinas de escritorio, hay alguna forma de que no se muestren dichos mensajes?
<itxshell> buen di a
<kurama10> itxshell: buen dia
<itxshell> o/ kurama10
<enjuto> hola
<arp-> hola
<enjuto> tengo un problema al compartir una carpeta
<enjuto> al compartir en general
<enjuto> no me deja acceder a carpetas compartidas desde otro dispositivo
<enjuto> me dice que la cuenta no tiene permisos
<enjuto> como puedo arreglar el tema permisos
<enjuto> alguien por ahi ? :D
<mimecar> !alguien enjuto
<kubot> enjuto: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<mimecar> enjuto: sin más detalles...
<enjuto> es que no hay muchos mas detallles.... es que no me deja acceder desde el movil o tablet a la carpeta compartida
<enjuto> me dice que la cuenta no tiene permisos
<enjuto> pero le he puesto que cualquiera pueda acceder
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<atotclic> enjuto: el usuario que utilizas para entrar no es el propietario de dicha carpeta la cual no te permite verla
<enjuto> pero le he puesto permitir acceso a todos
<atotclic> enjuto a la carpeta o a todos los archivos que hay dentro de ella
<enjuto> a la carpeta
<enjuto> pero se aplican los permisos a todo lo demas o no ???
<enjuto> porque entonces hay que ir dando permisos archivo por archivo ...
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<enjuto> 12.04
<mimecar> cómo estas compartiendo los archivos?
<enjuto> he probado desde las propiedades de la propia carpeta
<enjuto> y desde samba
<mimecar> estas usando samba?
<enjuto> si
<mimecar> cómo accedes desde los otros equipos?
<enjuto> desde el movil con un programa de explorador d archivos
<enjuto> que antes me iva bien con 10.04
<mimecar> estas en el mismo grupo de trabajo de samba?
<enjuto> pero ahora me sale lo de la cuenta no tiene permisos
<enjuto> el problema es que me sale el ordenador y las carpetas que estan compartidas
<enjuto> pero al pinchar sale eso
<enjuto> no deja elegir ggurpo d trabajo
<enjuto> simplemente escanea
<enjuto> dentro d la red wifi
<enjuto> y me sale bien el ordenador
<enjuto> el problema es al entrar en carpetas
<enjuto> ...
<mimecar> si usas samba en principio deben estar en el mismo grupo de trabajo
<enjuto> pero no lo puedo configurar eso
<mimecar> revisa el log de samba
<enjuto> como lo hago
<mimecar> mira en /var/log/samba
<enjuto> abro el que creo que es y no hay nada
<enjuto> vacio
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> con que usuario estas compartiendo las carpetas?
<enjuto> con el que utilizo siempre
<enjuto> solo tengo ese
<enjuto> es el propietario de la carpeta tambien
<manel_> Buenas, la app de minitube precise no reproduce la imagen de algunos videos, baje minitube para usarlo con wine y no hubo ningun problema con esos videos , la consola me reporta esta info pero no se si me faltan codecs para minitube
<manel_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1137982/
<mimecar> esta s usando ese usuario para entrar dese los otros dispositivos?
<enjuto> es que en el otro dispositivo no te deja elegir nada
<enjuto> es el programa dl movil
<enjuto> simplemente escaneas y te sale el equipo en red
<enjuto> pinchas y ves las carpetas
<mimecar> que lo veas no quieres decir que tengas permisos para entrar
<enjuto> ya
<mimecar> tendrás que indicarle el usuario y el password
<enjuto> pero los permnisos se los he dado al compartir la carpeta que he pinchado en "permitir a otras personas crear y eliminar archivos...."
<enjuto> y acceso invitado
<enjuto> las dos pestañas marcadas para precisamente que pueda entrar cualquiera... o eso creo
<mimecar> tienes otro pc para hacer las pruebas?
<enjuto> la tablet
<enjuto> pc no
<enjuto> tablet y movil he intentando acceder
<enjuto> y el mismo error
<enjuto> algo estoy haciendo mal o tengo mal configurado
<mimecar> en la tablet y el móvil usas el mismo programa?
<enjuto> si
<enjuto> me ha ido bien
<mimecar> entonces el error se repetirá en los dos dispositivos
<enjuto> hasta que he puesto el 12.04
<enjuto> si, el mismo error en los 2
<manel_> para tener todos los codes que incluye el xp pack codecs para windows , en ubuntu que software debo de instalar ?
<mimecar> enjuto: qué programa estas usando en el móvil?
<enjuto> ES explorador d archivos
<enjuto> el problema estara en el portatil y el tema permisos y tal
<mimecar> ese programa si que deja poner el dominio
<enjuto> si
<enjuto> pero yo siempre lo he hecho desde escanear
<enjuto> nunca he configurado asi nada y funcionaba
<mimecar> estas usando un cortafuegos en ubuntu?
<enjuto> que yo sepa no
<enjuto> no he configurado ninguno,...al no ser que venga d serie
<enjuto> ahora me sigue apareciendo la carpeta que he compartido pero ya la habia dejado d compartir
<enjuto> locura maxima jejejej
<mimecar> estará cacheado
<mimecar> has ajustado los permisos de la carpeta aparte de los de samba?
<enjuto> si
<enjuto> si primero lo hacia desde la carpeta
<enjuto> y luego como no he conseguido funcionar
<enjuto> desde la consola grafica d samba
<enjuto> que he tenido que instalar a parte
<mimecar> consola gráfica de samba?
<enjuto> si
<enjuto> desde el programa vamos
<enjuto> voy a seguir probando cosas
<enjuto> pero
<enjuto> algo tengo mal configurado por ahi o no se
<enjuto> nada, no hay manera
<mimecar> pon en es explorer el dominio y los datos de tu usuario
<enjuto> como puedo desinstalar e instalar samba d nuevo
<enjuto> ahora que estoy mirando
<enjuto> dentro d networ servers
<enjuto> me aparece mi ordenador y luego red de windows
<enjuto> y luego dentro d red d windows
<enjuto> otra vez el mi ordenador
<enjuto> ...
<cesar18> buenas alguien sabe como puedo corregir este error ,
<cesar18> connect network is unreachable
<mimecar_> cesar18: dice que la red no está disponible
<cesar18> pero xq
<mimecar_> sin saber donde te lo dice, ni idea
<cesar18> con winxp
<cesar18> el internet normal
<cesar18> esto fue lo q paso
<mimecar> el problema te sale en ubuntu?
<cesar18> sip
<cesar18> con xp funciona
<mimecar> cuando
<cesar18> el domingo
<mimecar> .... con que programa
<cesar18> todo el sistema
<cesar18> abri mozilla
<cesar18> y m salio
<cesar18> q no tenia internet
<mimecar> abre una consola y pon el comando , ping www.google.es
<cesar18> hize un ping al router y me salio connect network is unreachable
<cesar18> se me hizo raro , le di un ifconfig up eth0
<mimecar> te conectas por wifi?
<cesar18> y me dio ping al router pero no me habre
<cesar18> al poner http:// 192.168.1.1
<cesar18> me sale cargado y si se qda , y despues me sale con que no tengo conexion
<mimecar> cómo te conectas con el router?
<cesar18> eth0
<mimecar> cable o wifi
<cesar18> cable
<mimecar> el sistema puede poner como ethx una red wifi
<mimecar> la conexión es por dhcp?
<cesar18> sip
<cesar18> la he puesto manual y nd
<mimecar> antes del fallo instalastes programas o algún PPA?
<cesar18> nda de ppa
<mimecar> actualizaciones?
<cesar18> si
<mimecar> qué actualizaciones se puesieron?
<mimecar> pusieron
<mimecar> no es normal que la tarjeta de red se desconfigure
<cesar18> las ultimas del 11.10
<cesar18> y no he instalado
<cesar18> nda nuevo
<cesar18> solo es estado usando eclipse- EE
<mimecar> el fallo sólo te pasa usando ese programa?
<cesar18> con jboss y glasdflish
<mimecar> cuando lo usas
<cesar18> nda
<cesar18> eso es lo raro
<cesar18> solo m dejo funcionar la targeta de red
<mimecar> si sólo te pasa cuando tienes abierto te está modificando cosas del sistema
<cesar18> y por el fin de semana anterio lo use
<mimecar> eclipse o los servidores
<cesar18> lo q me va a tocar hacer es instalar 12.04
<mimecar> prueba a desinstalar jboss y glassfish
<cesar18> .... eso sera el domingo
<cesar18> q tenga el pc
<mimecar> ok
<cesar18> pero no c
<cesar18> si eso sea
<cesar18> por eso solo funcionan con java
<mimecar> el problema de la conexión te pasa sólo cuando estas con eclipse y glasfish?
<cesar18> nada
<cesar18> me toco reinstalar
<mimecar> si te pasa lo mismo al reinstalar que harás?
<cesar18> no c
<cesar18> T.T
<cesar18> por con jboss y glasfish
<cesar18> solo me toca hacer un rm -rf y ya
<mimecar> perderás el tiempo si el problema lo causas esos programas
<mimecar> lo causan
<cesar18> ok
<cesar18> voy desintalar eclipse EE y  netbeans
<siglar> En Ubuntu 12.04 no puedo cifrar texto simple en gedit pues ya no están los plugins de Seahorse. ¿Existe alguna alternativa?
<guampa> siglar: y si usas el gestor de herramientas externas? podrias poner un pequeño script que use el encriptado que prefieras
<siglar> guampa: Es una opción, pero, ¿cuál script? Soy novato en eso.
<guampa> que encriptado usas normalmente?
<siglar> PGP de 4096.
<guampa> ok
<guampa> siglar:
<guampa> proba esto, en el gestor de herramientas externas haz una nueva
<siglar> guampa: ?
<guampa> nombrala "gpg" o lo que quieras
<guampa> y pon este codigo: http://pastebin.com/dbh932Hm
<guampa> en la config de la herramienta, guardar: nada, entrada: doc actual, salida: reemplazar doc actual, aplicabilidad: todos los doc
<guampa> esto es para encriptado simetrico, con frase de paso
<guampa> se puede hacer con una llave privada y que sea asimetrico, o firmar, con otras opciones
<guampa> es el mismo esquema en lo que respecta a gedit
<siglar> guampa: Gracias. La estoy probando.
<siglar> guampa: ¿Cómo puedo usarla con mi clave PGP?
<guampa> ya vengo
<mQ> hola como estan, una consulta quiero instalar amsn y me dice q necesito acceso de superusuario
<siglar> mQ: Solo con acceso de superusuario puedes instalar software en Ubuntu.
<Glooskep> Buenas tardes (México)
<Glooskep> Tengo una pregunta (es cuestión de estetica) igual y alguien sabe, a mi no me gusta que cuando se apaga mi laptop muestra unos cuantos mensajes del sistema antes de mostrar el splash, esto no me pasa en las maquinas de escritorio, hay alguna forma de que no se muestren dichos mensajes?
<idroj07> Tengo xubuntu y elementaryOS en mi equipo quiero borrar xubuntu, alguien me dice como?
<idroj07> desde el gpart no se que particion es cada una
<Aitor> buenas gente, tengo un error.
<Aitor> instalé hamachi-gui y al conectarme a una red se queda pillado y no reacciona..
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-10
<deep_p> hola
<deep_p> alguien me sabría explicar cómo poner los iconos de mis discos duros en el escritorio de ubuntu (11.04)?
<deep_p> hola hola? alguien del otro lado del charco que no duerma?
<aguitel> de que lado te referis?
<mQ> y como hago para adquirir acceso de superusuario??
<xangua> !sudo | mQ
<kubot> mQ: sudo es un comando para ejecutar programas de consola con privilegios de superusuario (root). Ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo (inglés) Para aplicaciones gráficas ver !gksu (GNOME, Xfce) o !kdesudo (KDE)
<mQ> gracias :)
<deep_p> del americano
<deep_p> alguien sabe cómo hacer que aparezcan los iconos de mis discos duros en el escritorio?
<deep_p> uso ubuntu 11.04
<nestor_> hola alguin me puede ayudar ubuntu ? me sale un error me sale un error en import document setting
<nestor_> no termina de instalar :(
<arielsanflo> saludos a  toda la sala
<Colo_ar> o/
<arielsanflo> como instalar eclipse
<arielsanflo> correctamente
<arielsanflo> hice lo siguiente lo instale con el comando sudo apt-get install eclipse
<arielsanflo> pero cuando inicia no carga
<arielsanflo> llega al icono de eclipse
<arielsanflo> y hay queda no carga
<smatic> prefiero emacs
<arielsanflo> es para programar en java
<Zareth_Urbaneja> venezuela
<danielfcc> saludos amigos....
<danielfcc> alquien me puede recomendar un soft para recuperar archivos?
<itxshell> testdisk
<xubuntu_> hola
<xubuntu_> alguien me puede ayudar
<itxshell> danielfcc,  busca testdisk
<danielfcc> itxshell, gracias lo probaré  T_T
<xubuntu_> holaaa alguien me puede decir
<xubuntu_> por que el instalador no carga
<xubuntu_> hola
<xubuntu_> ??? nadien habla aqui
<xubuntu_> como me puedo cambiar el nick ?
<xubuntu_> alguien me puede decir como instalar el flash player en linux ?
<danielfcc> ...podrias usar wine
<xangua> xubuntu_: danielfcc sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<danielfcc> xangua, =)
<danielfcc> ....pero para repdroducir swf?
<xubuntu_> tengo descargado un plugin
<xubuntu_> del flash
<xubuntu_> pero no me deja instalarlo
<xubuntu_> ya descarge otro y nada
<danielfcc> xubuntu_, es para q veas videos en el navegador?
<xubuntu_> se
<xubuntu_> si
<xubuntu_> como me puedo cambiar el nombre para empesar
<danielfcc> xubuntu_, entonces
<danielfcc> xubuntu_, instala los extra codecs de ubuntu
<xubuntu_> la cosa es que soy nuevo usando es SO
<danielfcc> xubuntu_, en q version estas?
<xubuntu_> y hay muchas cosas que desconosco
<xubuntu_> xbuntu 12.0
<xubuntu_> 12.04
<danielfcc> xubuntu_, lo se a mi tambien me pasó, es dificil a inicio luego es super fácil y divertido
<xubuntu_> ps asta ahora me a gustado el SO de linux
<xubuntu_> pero nesesito aprender mas del SO
<danielfcc> xubuntu_, entonces estas con unity.... ejecuta el centro de software de ubuntu
<xubuntu_> ok
<danielfcc> xubuntu_, y buscas extras restringidos
<xubuntu_> una pregunta daniel
<xubuntu_> es normal que tarde mucho en intalar
<danielfcc> xubuntu_, si....
<danielfcc> xubuntu_, son mas de 100 MB
<xubuntu_> desde la mañana estoy instalando el xbuntu
<xubuntu_> y no termina de cargar
<danielfcc> xubuntu_, =S   no tanto... y me referia a los extras no al S.O.
<xubuntu_> o.O
<xubuntu_> ps es el SO el que me ta tardando mucho
<danielfcc> xubuntu_, la instalacion no demora mas de 30 minutos
<xubuntu_> lo toy instalando desde un pendrive
<xubuntu_> que tenia con el so de xbuntu
<danielfcc> xubuntu_, aia.... falló tu pendrive...
<xubuntu_> pero sige corriendo el programa de instalacion
<danielfcc> deberia de instalar mas rapido del pen.... pero a veces no funciona
<xubuntu_> mmm
<danielfcc> pareciera.....
<danielfcc> como te dije 30 minutos
<danielfcc> en instalar.... mas ya es algo raro
<xubuntu_> que me recomiendas que lo cansele y lo instale desde windows ?
<danielfcc> en un Pentium IV uhmmm 50 min
<xubuntu_> es un intel celeron
<danielfcc> .... no
<xubuntu_> 2.40ghz
<danielfcc> te recomendaria q lo instales desde un CD
<danielfcc> inicias como LiveCD, y desde ahi lo instalas
<xubuntu_> mm
<xubuntu_> bueno voy a esperarme en la noche
<xubuntu_> si no termina de instalar mañana lo intento desde un cd
<xubuntu_> a luego en  centro de software lo instalo ?
<xubuntu_> daniel en lo que termina de instalar el programa
<danielfcc> asi es...
<xubuntu_> me podrias decir como cambio el idioma de mi so a español
<danielfcc> con el centro todo se resume en clicks
<xubuntu_> o.O si me di cuenta xD
<danielfcc> solo buscas y ahi esta y le das en instalar....
<xubuntu_> ok
<xubuntu_> como me puedo cambiar el nick en el chat
<danielfcc> solo q tienes q buscar info en google sobre algun tema
<danielfcc> ejemplo
<danielfcc> edicion de video
<xubuntu_> ok
<danielfcc> buscas en google lo mas recomendado, y luego entras al centro y lo instalas
<danielfcc> =)
<xubuntu_> ok..
<xubuntu_> aaah. como me cambio el nombre
<danielfcc> Te recomiendo q busques info de...¨que hacer despues de instalar Xubuntu¨ hay blogs q dan buenas herramientas ya solo tu escoges con cuales te quedas
<danielfcc> en el SO?
<xubuntu_> o.O
<xubuntu_> ok...
<xubuntu_> aaaa
<kyobadMX> aqui esta
<kyobadMX> xD
<kyobadMX> mejor asi
<kyobadMX> xD
<kyobadMX> ps gracias por los consejos daniel
<kyobadMX> voy a buscar para empesar a usar mejor el ubuntu
<danielfcc> kyobadMX, =)
<kyobadMX> xD
<kyobadMX> asi me gusta mas identificarme
<kyobadMX> que no savia como cambiar mi nick en el chat
<kyobadMX> dani otra pregunta
<kyobadMX> no hay conflictos si tengo instalado el win xp y el xbuntu
<kyobadMX> en el mismo ordenador
<danielfcc> kyobadMX, a q te refieres con conflictos...
<kyobadMX> que aiga algun problema
<kyobadMX> mmm
<kyobadMX> que windows interfiera en xubuntu o alrrevez
<kyobadMX> o que eso ocacione que mi pc sea mas lenta
<danielfcc> ....aia...no...son particiones independientes
<danielfcc> el problema seria en el arranque
<kyobadMX> por que en el arranque ?
<kyobadMX> hay una palabra que leo mucho en guias
<kyobadMX> no se que significa
<kyobadMX> o que es
<kyobadMX> sudo
<kyobadMX> daniel
<kyobadMX> danielfcc
<kyobadMX> siges hay
<danielfcc> kyobadMX, se me fue el inter
<kyobadMX> o.O
<kyobadMX> xD
<danielfcc> kyobadMX, ya regrese
<danielfcc> =)
<kyobadMX> si doy en omitir en el instalador de xubuntu
<kyobadMX> se borra todo loque ya instale ?
<danielfcc> no solo omite lo q esta en curso
<danielfcc> te recomendaria q cuando instales no desactives la opcion de descarga
<danielfcc> de internet
<danielfcc> luego lo puedes actualizar una vez instalado el S.O.
<kyobadMX> ok
<kyobadMX> bueno hay va descargando
<kyobadMX> espero que termine bien =)
<kyobadMX> por que si no me dara un corajeeeeee =(
<danielfcc> ....jejej paciencia...=)
<danielfcc> saludos amigos, alguno de uds sabe como puedo descargar la solucion a este problema https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/795260
 * xoan buenas
<manel_> Hola, es cierto que adobe flash player ya no da soporte a  linux para el navegador firefox ?
<manel_> #debian-es
<kurama10> manel_: pues que yo sepa aun hay plugin de flas para firefox
<kurama10> yo lo tengo en mi debian
<kurama10> esta en los repositorios de non-free
<manel_> kurama10 lo que queria decir es que adobe no dara mas actualizaciones  ni correcciones del plugin para firefox en linux
<GridCube> manel_, http://barrapunto.com/article.pl?sid=12/03/05/2119225
<manel_> alguien de aqui usa ubuntu solo con software libre y en lugar de flash player usa  gnash , y que tal es el comportamiento y la compatibilidad de gnash usando ubuntu?
<manel_> Gridcube, ok pero chrome no me gusta aunque chromium la version libre de chrome si que dispondra de soporte del flash o no ?
<mimecar> chrome es chromium
<GridCube> O_o mimecar ?
<mimecar> ponle un par de cosas a chromium y tienes chrome
<manel_> chrome es de google y chromium es un proyecto libre ?
<mimecar> chrome usa chromium como base y le añade un par de cosas
<manel_> ok entonces el api de adobe para chrome funciona igualmente con chromium
<mimecar> debería
<manel_> para mi no hay mejor navegador que firefox con que tendre que conformarme con usar gnash si gnash sigue teniendo soporte y no es un proyecto abandonado
<xangua> que adobe ya no va a soportar flash e linux¿! (alguna vez 'realmente' lo hizo?...sic), que la web usa cada vez menos flash¿! (23%), en qué mundo vivimos D:
 * xangua modo sarcasmo on
<manel_> para ver videos en flash son la mayoria sigue siendo indispensable  al menos usando ubuntu o linux
<manel_> que son la mayoria
<mimecar> youtube no usa flash en mucho de sus videos...
<manel_> pues youe sin el plugin de flash en ubuntu no puedo ver los videos me pide siempre el plugin de adob
<manel_> pues yo
<GridCube> mimecar, eso no es cierto
<mimecar> que nos jugamos
<mimecar> http://www.youtube.com/html5/
<GridCube> el plugin de flash sigue siendo algo tremendamente importante, no hay porque dar a menos
<GridCube> mimecar, eso no es lo mismo
<mimecar> puedes ver los vídeos de youtube (la mayoría) sin usar flash
<GridCube> flash5 es mas lento y mucho mas complicado, y no todos los video estan en flash5 solo los subidos desde hace poco mas deun año
<GridCube> mimecar, eso no es cierto
<mimecar> con el soporte y el rendimiento de flash hay que cambiar poco a  poco
<GridCube> intentalo
<manel_> si pero hay que activar manualmente el uso de htlm5 en firefox que  es beta
<manel_> en cuanto cierras el navegador ya no lo tienes activado el htlm5
<mimecar> manel_: "activar" es pulsar un botón en youtube?
 * GridCube igual piensa que esto no es tema de este canal
<mimecar> GridCube: totalmente de acuerdo :P
 * GridCube vuela a u-e-c
<manel_> gnash sigue teniendo soporte o es un proyecto abandonado ?
<GridCube> manel_, ninguno de nosotros desarrolla gnash, porque no buscas quien lo desarrolla y les preguntas?
<manel_> ok bienvenido al software libre , que buen recibimiento
<mimecar> manel_: instala gnash y decide por ti
<xangua> http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/get-involved.html
<xangua> The #gnash channel on irc.freenode.net is where many of the   developers hang out.
<manel_> si opto por gnash es porque adobe no le da soporte a firefox en linux
<manel_> por eso preguntaba si gnash sigue manteniendose
<mimecar> si no quieres usar chrome, será tu única alternativa
<manel_> ok entonces quisiera que alguien me dijera si hay algun tema de firefox para chromium , porque el aspecto y el diseño de chromium en su uso no me gusta nada
<mimecar> un tema no cambia el aspecto de chromium
<manel_> pues una piel
<GridCube> manel_, no
<mimecar> entra en chromium y mira los temas
<manel_> no encontre
<mimecar> pero cambiarás sólo fondo y poco más
<manel_> por si alguien conocia uno no oficial
<GridCube> manel_, no, no hay
<manel_> os imaginais chromium con el aspecto o la piel de firefox
<GridCube> a la gente que le gusta chromium le gusta chromium, a la gente que le gusta ff le gusta ff no hay hibridos
<manel_> ?
<mimecar> manel_: cada programa tiene su diseño
<manel_> tendria exito , seguro
<mimecar> no lo creo
<manel_> lo innovador gusta
<GridCube> manel_, :) por favor podria seguir en #ubuntu-es-cafe ?
<carlos> hola buenas, alguien ha tenido problemas con el brillo de pantalla?
<zcom> manel_, yo te escucho entra en #ubuntu-es-cafe   sabras entrar
<zcom> ?
<mimecar> carlos: con tantos detalles...
<manel_> prefiero quedarme en campo neutral ubuntu-es = suiza
<carlos> al utilizar las teclas fn y subir/bajar brillo de mi laptop se queda la pantalla parpadeando y el sistema no responde
<carlos> tengo que apagar del botón porque no hace nada, solo parpadea como queriendo subir o bajarse el brillo
<mimecar> carlos: qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<carlos> 12.04
<carlos> la última
<mimecar> con todas las actualizaciones?
<carlos> si mimecar todo al día que yo sepa
<carlos> la última actualización la hice hará unas 2 horas
<mimecar> qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<carlos> es un portátil con gpu híbrida
<carlos> intel-nvidia (optimus)
<mimecar> qué tarjeta tienes activada ahora?
<carlos> por defecto me utiliza la intel a no ser que utilice el comando "optirun -aplicación-"
<mimecar> el problema parece que está por ahí
<mimecar> por qué no usas por defecto la tarjeta nvidia?
<carlos> no se como hacer eso
<carlos> tengo instalado bumblebee
<mimecar> no he trabajado con ordenadores con dos tarjetas
<carlos> pero no me funcionaba con la instalación "recomendada" tuve que instalarlo con "sudo apt-get install --no-install recommends bumblebee"
<carlos> mimecar, ahora vienen así casi todos, por desgracia
<carlos> me refiero a los portátiles, claro
<mimecar> en la bios o en windows se tiene que poder cambiar la tarjeta por defecto
<carlos> si mimecar en windows si podía
<carlos> pero estoy en ubuntu
<GridCube> carlos, hay un programa que se llama keytouch-editor que te deja reconfigurar las teclas especiales de los teclados y darles las funciones que deberian tener
<GridCube> suele funcionar
<carlos> GridCube, pero yo creo que eso funciona bien, el problema es que el brillo no baja
<carlos> está siempre al máximo y si le doy a las teclas para bajarlo se queda parpadeando y colgado
<carlos> aparte, desde el menú de configuración de brillo y pantalla lo bajo con el ratón y hace lo mismo
<CaBe_Ubuntu> buenos días!
<CaBe_Ubuntu> consulta... me quiero conectar a un filesystem de dominio windows y no hay caso
<CaBe_Ubuntu> abri "mi carpeta personal" pongo IR --> Lugar
<CaBe_Ubuntu> y ahi pongo la IP del filesystem... y se queda ahi colgado
<CaBe_Ubuntu> ya instale el samba client
<mimecar> el ping responde?
<CaBe_Ubuntu> y si
<CaBe_Ubuntu> y en el campo IR pongo : smb://IP_Servidor
<CaBe_Ubuntu> pero no hay caso... se queda ahi "procesando" sin hacer NADA
<atotclic> CaBe_Ubuntu: has configurado el otro systema
<atotclic> esta en la misma red
<atotclic> esta en el mismo grupo de trabajo
<CaBe_Ubuntu> la pc esta en dominio
<atotclic> has revisado el firewall etc
<CaBe_Ubuntu> la PC es parte del mismo dominio que el filesystem
<atotclic> la pc esta en un dominio y desde donde se loguean los usuarios al dominio desde ldap
<CaBe_Ubuntu> no no, el dominio es windows
<atotclic> has revisado las politicas
<CaBe_Ubuntu> tienen un AD
<CaBe_Ubuntu> politicas de que? a ver... tengo dos pcs... una con windows... me conecto al filesystem con mi usuario de dominio sin problemas
<CaBe_Ubuntu> instalo samba en ubuntu
<atotclic> pues mira en el active directory
<guampa> CaBe_Ubuntu: podes conectar al recurso en un dominio windows sin estar joineado
<CaBe_Ubuntu> me quiero conectar al mismo filesystem con mis credenciales de dominio y no puedo
<atotclic> revisa policas
<CaBe_Ubuntu> no es un problema de permisos
<guampa> CaBe_Ubuntu: solo usa el recurso normal, no importa si es un dominio, con usuario y password validos en el dominio, no es necesario que el cliente este unido al dominio
<atotclic> te da ping la maquina
<CaBe_Ubuntu> atotclic: yo entiendo que estes preguntando desde lo mas basico... pero SI... si me da ping, si tengo permisos para acceder al recurso, etc... soy analista de sistemas. Estoy consultando porque hay algo que me parece demasiado raro... porque ya probe todo eso y sigue sin funcionar
<CaBe_Ubuntu> guampa: cuando abro una ventana de explorador de archivos y pongo IR: smb://IP_Servidor
<CaBe_Ubuntu> no funciona
<guampa> CaBe_Ubuntu: primero intenta desde consola
<guampa> ahi podes diagnosticar mejor
<atotclic> CaBe_Ubuntu: has revisado los registros de errores
<CaBe_Ubuntu> madre de dios atotclic ...
<CaBe_Ubuntu> atotclic: falta que me preguntes: estas seguro que tenes instalado ubuntu? lo verificaste?
<CaBe_Ubuntu> pues si man!
<mimecar> CaBe_Ubuntu: recuerda que en el IRC no existe nada que diga tus conocimientos
<mimecar> aquí entra gente que está empezando y gente con conocimientos
<CaBe_Ubuntu> mimecar: entiendo perfectamente... pero ya le aclare anteriormente que ya hice las "verificaciones basicas"
<guampa> CaBe_Ubuntu: tenes el paquete smbfs instalado verdad?
<CaBe_Ubuntu> yes sr guampa
<guampa> ok, mr
<guampa> pues proba desde una terminal, smbmount //host/recurso puntomontaje -o user=domuser,pass=dompass,dom=dom
<CaBe_Ubuntu> bueno... al fin pude guampa! gracias! :D
<guampa> x nada :)
<CaBe_Ubuntu> lo voy a poner en el fstab
<CaBe_Ubuntu> asi me levanta cada vez que inicio la PC
<CaBe_Ubuntu> :)
<guampa> si te joineas hay una manera de montar el recurso usando kerberos
<guampa> pero ya es otra historia
<guampa> yo por no dejar el password por ahi
<guampa> pero al fin y al cabo en algun momento uses lo que uses tenes que poner el password
<mimecar> guampa: "joinear" existe :P?
<CaBe_Ubuntu> no
<CaBe_Ubuntu> jajajaja
<CaBe_Ubuntu> es un invento de guampa  jajaja
<mimecar> si usa KDE, la contraseña se guarda cifrada dentro de KDE
<guampa> bueno en mi laburo decimos as
<guampa> "joinear"
<mimecar> con Gnome, debería
<CaBe_Ubuntu> ahora... consulta: lo monto, pero solo root puede acceder
<guampa> cuando se joinea o "une" como diria esa gente que habla español, al dominio
<CaBe_Ubuntu> y no me deja hacer un chmod
<guampa> CaBe_Ubuntu: opcion uid
<guampa> en el man de smbmount aparece detallado
<guampa> la unica manera de que tengas un mapeo correcto entre credenciales y permisos del dominio y de tu linux es que, si..."joinees"
<guampa> xD
<guampa> sino, te queda esa opcion "uid" que mapea todo a un usuario local
<guampa> esta tambien "gid"
<CaBe_Ubuntu> thanks guampa!
<deep_p> hola
<deep_p> tengo un problema: he instalado recoll y recoll-lens (es un lens que encuentra texto dentro de los archivos y otras cosas). El GUI recoll funciona perfecto, pero el lens no. Archivos que el GUI de recoll me encuentra en el dash no aparecen. Alguien puede echarme una mano?
<atotclic> deep_p: que tipo de texto quieres encontrar
<deep_p> texto que hay dentro de un archivo, como por ejemplo dentro de un pdf, odt etc
<atotclic> pero con grep lo puedes encontrar tambien
<deep_p> pero quisiera poder hacerlo a través del dash de unity. Grep es sólo para la línea de comandos de la terminal no?
<atotclic> no dentro de pdf o odt pero si son imagenes no sirve de nada
<atotclic> si
<deep_p> Es que en general necesito un sistema de búsqueda de archivos e información mucho más potente que el que trae por defecto ubuntu. Algo parecido al spotlight de mac o como se llame. Es que trabajo con muchos documentos de texto y sino es un engorro
<atotclic> deep_p: tienes estos tambien gnome-search-tool - GNOME tool to search files
<atotclic> gnome-utils - GNOME desktop utilities - transitional package
<deep_p> ah gracias, voy a echarle un vistazo
<idroj07> alguien me puede decir como elimino una partición donde tengo un OS instalado? Es que no se reconocer cual es la que estoy usando y cual la que quiero eliminar
<mimecar> qué sistema quieres quitar?
<idroj07> xubuntu
<idroj07> tengo elementary os y Xubuntu
<mimecar> tienes separado /home y swap?
<idroj07> mimecar: Si quieres hago una captura de pantalla y la subo al imagebin para que lo veas mejor
<mimecar> mejor
<idroj07> mimecar: Aqui tienes http://imagebin.org/224077
<mimecar> tu particionado es un poco extraño
<mimecar> no se si en sda5 tienes xubuntu
<idroj07> mimecar: Ya esque lo hice sin saber
<mimecar> cual instalastes el último?
<idroj07> El disco seguro sda3 Son archivos importantes independientes al sistema operativo que los quiero tener ahí siempre. y luego sda5 y sda1 son los OS que no se cual es cual..
<mimecar>  / está en SDA1, ese parece elementary
<idroj07> El ultimo? Estoy casi al 100% seguro que fue elementaryOS el que ahora estoy usando
<mimecar> pues no tiene mucho sentido
<mimecar> que sea el último y lo tengas en sda1
<idroj07> mimecar: Puede ser que sda2 sea xubuntu? con el swap?
<mimecar> sda5 es posible que sea xubuntu
<idroj07> y desde el nautilus no hay ninguna forma de saber cual es cual?
<mimecar> df -h y mira el espacio libre en la partición
<idroj07> Me ha dado esto ese comando:
<idroj07> S.archivos            Tam.  Usado Disp. % Uso Montado en
<idroj07> /dev/sda1              77G  6,7G   67G  10% /
<idroj07> none                  996M  300K  995M   1% /dev
<idroj07> none                 1006M  6,3M 1000M   1% /dev/shm
<idroj07> none                 1006M   92K 1006M   1% /var/run
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> sda1 es donde tienes el sistema que está ejecutando ahora
<mimecar> dentro de 1 minuto podrás hablar
<idroj07> okei entonces lo que tengo que hacer es formatear sda2
<mimecar> NO
<mimecar> sda2 no es una partición
<idroj07> y que es?
<mimecar> una partición que contiene particiones
<mimecar> o partición extendida
<idroj07> ok , entonces formateo las dos , que contiene. la swap y xubuntu
<idroj07> y lo agrego a sda1
<mimecar> no vas a poder unir sda1 y sda5
<idroj07> porque?
<mimecar> tienes una partición en medio
<mimecar> y sda1 es "normal" y sda5 está dentro de una extendida
<idroj07> aaa
<idroj07> y que me recomiendas que haga.. solamente quiero tener la partición que estoy ahora usando y la del disco seguro intacta
<idroj07> nada +
<mimecar> poner home en sda5
<idroj07> y como se hace eso?
<mimecar> creando la partición y modificando el fstab
<idroj07> osea; 1º elimino la swap y sda5, creo una partición y cuando ponga lo de punto de montaje le digo /home¿?
<mimecar> NO TOCAS SWAP
<mimecar> editarás tu fstab para usar sda5 como  tu home
<mimecar> perderás la home que tienes ahora, guarda una copia antes
<mimecar> aparte pondrás añadirás la partición de swap
<idroj07> Vale voy a hacer una copia de mi home. Como se cual es el mio? Por que me meto en Equipo y me aparecen dos discos duros con home i tal iguales..
<mimecar> sólo puedes acceder a un home
<idroj07> a vale ya se cual es el mio.
<idroj07> Solamente el home? las demas carpetas no las copio? no perderé configuraciones o algo?
<mimecar> vas a mover   /home a sda5
<idroj07> como lo muevo?
<mimecar> editando el fstab
<idroj07> soy muy novato.. si me pudieses guiar para hacerlo ;P
<mimecar> es "sencillo", pero ten en cuenta que ya no es algo de ubuntu
<idroj07> Que quieres decir?
<mimecar> y no estas usando ubuntu con elementary
<idroj07> como edito el fstab?
<mimecar> puedes usar nano
<mimecar> antes tendrás que formatear sda5
<mimecar> y guardar la home si los tienes
<idroj07> osea formateo sda5 y creo una nueva partición al completo vacía y ahi es donde le paso el home de sda1?
<mimecar> formateas sda5
<idroj07> ok, despues?
<mimecar> editarás el fstab
<idroj07> vale pues voy a formatear.. ahora me dices como edito el fstab..
<idroj07> espero no fastidiarla
<mimecar> no se la razón de que tengas dos sistemas operativos
<idroj07> el que ahora uso era inestable y para poder usar las cosas basicas tube que instalar el xubuntu temporalmente
<mimecar> no sigue siendo inestable elementary?
<idroj07> una duda.. le digo eliminar (a sda5) o formatear como.. y ahi elijo el formato??
<idroj07> si , aun tengo muchas cosas a arreglar en este OS. Pero para lo basico me funciona bien. Y entre las cosas que quiero hacer es dejarlo solo junto con el disco seguro.. cargarme el xubuntu
<mimecar> te he dicho en algún momento que elimines la partición?
<mimecar> cuando uses elementary cualquier pregunta tendrá que ir a su canal o al canal de offtopic, recuerdalo
<idroj07> no claro q no, perdona esq me cuesta
<idroj07> y que formato le doy a sda5?
<mimecar> el mismo que tiene
<idroj07> ok ya esta formateado
<mimecar> has guardado antes los datos del home?
<idroj07> de sda5? no. No tenia nada
<mimecar> no lo habías usado nunca?
<itxshell> buen dia
<idroj07> unas cuantas veces para usar internet o algo asi..
<idroj07> pero casi practicamente nada
<idroj07> no tenia nada d valor :P
<idroj07> mimecar:  Que debo hacer ahora?
<mimecar> editar el fstab
<idroj07> como hago eso?
<mimecar> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<mimecar> para ver lo que tienes que poner tendrás que investigar un poco
<mimecar> no he movido la partición /home de un sistema a otro y montarla
<idroj07> Uf q lio no se como hacerlo
<idroj07> no sa que debería escribir :(
<idroj07> se*
<mimecar> esperemos que tengas razón y en sda1 tengas el último sistema instalado
<mimecar> porque grub estará ahí
<idroj07> mimecar: Mira lo que me sale http://imagebin.org/224080
<idroj07> alguna idea de que puedo hacer?
<mimecar> el fstab no debería estar usando /dev/sda1
<mimecar> sino el identificador de la partición
<mimecar> intenta añadir
<mimecar> lo que no se es si te funcionará
<mimecar> añadiendo => /dev/sda5 /home   ext4    defaults        1       2
<Xago> hola a todos...tengo un notebook en el que la "energía", funciona casi todo, excepto cuando cierro la pantalla y al abrirla de nuevo, no consigo que despierte el equipo nuevamente. Debo apagarlo desde el botón Power del mismo
<idroj07> mimecar: lo añado a continuación , justo debajo de la linea de /dev/sda1 ?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> ten un live cd a mano por si el sistema no funciona
<idroj07> ok
<maymonina> Chicos bonita tarde!! No sé si me puedan echar la mano u orientar con sendmail, por favor. Lo que me sucede es que estoy intentando utilizar la funcion mail() de PHP, entonces ya hice un apt-get install sendmail, configure el php.ini con la ruta /usr/sbin/sendmail, ejecute mi archivo.php, que basicamente tiene un if(mail()) echo enviado else no enviado, y para nada que me llega a mi correo, ni en spam, ya revisé los logs de apache y no me apare
<maymonina> ce ningún error referente a la función o sendmail. Entonces no sé si tenga que configurar algo más... o me este saltando algún paso. Les agradezco mucho.
<Xago> adicionalmente, el botón de encendido no está funcionando correctamente, en términos de que cuesta apagarlo y en ocasiones encenderlo. Aparentemente,  existe un problema con esa pieza, pero existe alguna relación con esa dificultad eléctrica al no poder sacarlo del estado de suspensión
<mimecar> maymonina: revisa los logs de sendmail
<maymonina> mimecar: voy...
<idroj07> mimecar: voy a reiniciar haber que ha ocurido con el fstab..
<mimecar> idroj07: tienes el live cd cerca?
<atotclic> Xago: entra en sistema preferencias creo que esta hay y en opciones de energia
<atotclic> Xago: ahi tienes que desactivar cuando cierras la pantalla
<mimecar> Xago: si el botón de encendido te falla, es un problema de hardware
<atotclic> mimecar: no contestan
<mimecar> ?
<atotclic> mimecar: me refiero a Xago
<mimecar> habrá salido
<atotclic> y idroj no ha vuelto
<atotclic> teniais que haber actualizado el grub antes de reiniciar
<mimecar> la partición que ha quitado no es la de grub
<atotclic> ya he visto la imagen
<atotclic> lo unico que segun como instale como yo a veces tengo un grub en cada sistema
<atotclic> aunque parezca mentira
<maymonina> Para nada encontré errores en el sendmail, revisé los syslog, los mail.log y al parecer esta enviando el email, pero no sé en que momento se pierden ...
<mimecar> maymonina: los correos los estas mandando de forma interna a tu ordenador?
<maymonina> mimecar: bueno las pruebas las estoy realizando con un mail() pero es desde mi servidor a una dirección de email X
<mimecar> tendrás que conectar sendmail con el "exterior"
<mimecar> lo has hecho?
<atotclic> maymonina: has creado el usuario de correo
<atotclic> como lo haces por pop3 o smtp
<maymonina> no nada de eso, mimecar, atotclic es mi primera vez con el sendmail, perdón la ausencia de conocimento solo he hecho la configuración báscia del php.ini :$
<maymonina> pero no sabía que pasos me faltaban...
<atotclic> maymonina: por otro lado si todo funciona correcto la ip que utilizas sera dinamica
<atotclic> no enviaras el correo a un hotmail??
<mimecar> maymonina: has seguido alguna guía para configurar sendmail?
<acidking> hola
<acidking> alguien me puede ayudar con el compilador geany?
<maymonina> no, pero como queria hacer algo básico con mail() y enviar el mensaje, ni siquera estoy buscando correo de entrada, ni nada complex ... solo enviar.
<mimecar> maymonina: una cosa es que sea básico usar mail()
<mimecar> y otra diferente que tengas sendmail configurado
<mimecar> !alguien acidking
<kubot> acidking: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<maymonina> mimecar: bueno :(, ahorita me pongo a checar como configurarlo ...
<acidking> Alguien usa geany?
<guampa> maymonina: talvez otro mailer como postfix o exim4 pueden ser mas faciles de administrar
<mimecar> acidking: geany no es un editor?
<guampa> maymonina: igualmente podes esperar que los mails que envies de un mailer cualquiera instalado en tu pc sean rebotados, rechazados o marcados como spam por la mayoria de los servers destino
<mimecar> acidking: Geany es un editor de texto
<mimecar> http://www.geany.org/
<xangua1> cuál es el comando equivalente a ipconfig¿
<guampa> ifconfig o ip addr
<mimecar> ifconfig
<maymonina> guampa: es que yo por eso preguntaba que me hacía falta, jaja.. voy a checar bien la config. del sendmail si de plano me hace llorar, probaré con postfix o exim4, tus recomendaciones... :)
<guampa> ah, es que no mire la conversacion, pero si esos son un poco mas facil
<acidking> lo que pasa que me faltan librerias y no se donde encontrarlas, ya intente actualizando
<guampa> acidking, librerias para geany?
<acidking> me falta la libreria conio.h
<acidking> si
<guampa> sudo apt-get install geany
<mimecar> acidking: para que lo compilas?
<acidking> no no
<acidking> ya lo tengo
<acidking> pero me falta esa libreria y no la ued instalar
<mimecar> acidking: tienes el programa si o no
<mimecar> acidking: privados no
<mimecar> si tienes el programa, te hará falta alguna librería para programar usando geany
<mimecar> pero no para conseguir el editor
<acidking> ya tengo instalado el geany con librerias y actualizado, la unica que me falta es la conio.h
<guampa> conio.h no tiene nada que ver con geany
<guampa> si tenes instalado gcc correctamente tenes que tener conio.h
<mimecar> esa librería no está incluida en el estandar de C, es de bordland
<acidking> es c++
<mimecar> conio.h is a C header file used in old MS-DOS compilers to create text user interfaces.
<mimecar> tendrás que descargarla a mano
<acidking> bueno,pues creo que si
<acidking> gracias
<MrTulias> Buenas
<acidking> buenas
<pf> hola
<MrTulias> no sé casi nada de informática; al hacer lshw me dice de la cpu "slot unknow"... ¿cómo se las apaña si no sabe dónde tiene conectada la cpu? ¿cómo puedo apañar esto?
<mimecar> MrTulias: qué es lo que no funciona?
<pf> laguien sabe de srware iron?????????????
<mimecar> pf: ?
<MrTulias> subir y bajar brillo, carga de batería
<Xago> atotclic, mimecar ,  He probado en varias ocasiones, activando y desactivando, pero no hay caso. De hecho ese laptop tenía Win XP y el botón derechamente NO respondía.
<pf> sabes usar srware iron
<Xago> mimecar, es posible que el botón esté bloqueando esa funcionalidad en la energía?
<mimecar> Xago: no
<mimecar> pf: es un clon de chromium
<pf> sabes, en firefox tengo herramientas para bajar videos, como lo hago en iron
<mimecar> busca extensiones de chromium que lo permitan hacer
<pf> extenciones no complementos
<pf> la funcionde bateria debe ser un soktware faltante
<mimecar> pf: lo has buscado en el market de chromium si o no?
<Xago> mimecar, entonces porqué NO funciona?
<mimecar> salir de la suspensión?
<estudiante> hola
<pf> <mimecar: voy a esa
<estudiante> que
<mimecar> pf: ahí es donde encontrarás las extensiones
<estudiante> en donde
<pf> gracias
<estudiante> de nada
<estudiante> feo
<Xago> mimecar, sip....el notebook no responde cuando se abre la pantalla, ni tecla alguna
<estudiante> potfg+
<Xago> mimecar, entonces es necesario apagarlo desde el botón.
<estudiante> hello
<mimecar> estudiante: este canal es para soporte de Ubuntu
<mimecar> Xago: revisa los mensajes del kernel antes y después de la suspensión
<Xago> mimecar, dónde veo eso? :P
<estudiante> mimecar: que es eso
<mimecar> sudo tail /var/log/messages
<mimecar> no me acuerdo si el parámetor -f muestra los mensajes de forma continua
<estudiante> mimecar: que es eso
<mimecar> estudiante: una distribución de linux
<estudiante> ah entonces tengo que salir de aca
<estudiante> mimecar
<estudiante> @mimecar
<estudiante> ljfdkgfdhgfd
<estudiante> hfh
<mimecar> si no tienes dudas de ubuntu puedes estar
<estudiante> h
<estudiante> j
<atotclic> mimecar si
<estudiante> jg
<atotclic> mimecar: si
<MrTulias> estudiante: o aprender
<mimecar> estudiante: deja de hacer eso
<estudiante> pero que es eso una empresa
<estudiante> mimecar
<mimecar> es la distribución de linux que está usando el portatil que tienes ahora
<estudiante> ah ok perdon chicos
<Xago> mimecar, no me funciona ...es el path correcto?
<mimecar>   tail -f /var/log/messages
<mimecar> si
<Xago> le puse el -f ..nada
<estudiante> uñkhgf
<estudiante> fgfdiñogfg
<estudiante> fdgiofdg
<estudiante> hhftgh
<estudiante> tgjtyj
<mimecar> como no tenga el archivo ubuntu en otro sitio..
<estudiante> jtj
<estudiante> t
<mimecar> estudiante: te vas a comportar?
<MrTulias> xago:¿y en visor de archivos de sucesos?
<estudiante> jh
<estudiante> h
<Xago> MrTulias, es que necesito el log, para analisis postmortem
<estudiante> g
<estudiante> c
<estudiante> h
<mimecar> estudiante: si no te comportas
<estudiante> a
<MrTulias> Ahí salen un montón de .log
<mimecar> abandonas el canal
<estudiante> u
<estudiante> gfgkigrtlñrth8trhlrthrth
<MrTulias> mimecar: gracias
<Xago> troll?
<MrTulias> seguro
<mimecar> no, persona aburrida
<Xago> jajaja
<Xago> mimecar, dentro de /var/log NO existe messages
<mimecar> Xago: entonces lo habrán cambiado en ubuntu 12.04
<Xago> puede ser :O
<atotclic> Xago: mail.log
<estudiante> hola chicos perdon por lo que paso hoy
<estudiante> les puedo ayudar en algo
<Xago> atotclic, en qué path?
<Xago> oooohhhh...en el mismo path
<Xago> atotclic, tiré el comando tail -f /var/log/mail.log han pasado como 10 minutos y nada aparece en pantalla. :(
<mimecar> Xago: para que estas viendo el mail.log?
<Xago> no es ese para ver el status de la suspensión?
<mimecar> tiene pinta de log del correo
<Xago> en la ver 12.04?
<Xago> de hecho, no me aparece nada
<Xago> dónde posteo algo?
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Xago> mimecar, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139963/
<Xago> cuál de ellos me sirve?
<mimecar> ubuntu seguramente habrá cambiado el archivo que usa
<mimecar> he probado ahora en Fedora el archivo messages y existe
<raptornv> saludos
<raptornv> me encarte con ubunto 12.04
<raptornv> tenia 10.04 y me dio por actualizarlo
<raptornv> y ando perdido
<raptornv> y mi wifi no corre
<raptornv> alquien  q me haga un remoto y me ayude
<raptornv> por fa
<raptornv> soy novato pero no quiero volver a win...
<raptornv> http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/
<raptornv> tenia funcionando mi pc como hostpot con ubuntu 1004
<raptornv> con este how to
<raptornv> pero ahora no funciona
<raptornv> y no se como revertir todo es proceso
<raptornv> http://www.crice.org/?q=node/329
<raptornv> perdon
<raptornv> este es el documento que me guie
<raptornv> estoy usando apt-get remove
<raptornv> a ver si funca
<MrTulias> remove le que?
<raptornv> no sirvio
<raptornv> alguien que me tienda una mano
<zcom> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<arielsanflo> #eclipse
<atotclic> Xago: si no te sale nada es por que no abra ni registrado nada
<atotclic> Xago: revisa la configuración
<atotclic> yo tengo registros en mail.log
<newbie|3> Buenas tardes
<newbie|3> tengo un problemita con compiz en ubuntu studio
<newbie|3> luego de activar el compz y el cubo del escritorio no me aparecen los 4 escritorios
<newbie|3> cuando giro el cubo me sale como una hoja de papael, lo que quiere decir que tnego solo 2 escritorios  cuando lo configure con 4
<newbie|3> ¿Como puedo hacer para soluciones este problema?
<dabor> newbie|3, donde lo configuraste?
<newbie|3> primero lo configure en el adminisrador de opciones de compizconfig
<dabor> newbie|3, opciones generales - tamaño de escritorio
<newbie|3> luego en compiz fusion donde sale select window manayer le dia a compiz
<newbie|3> a partir de allí ya no me sale los 4 escritorios
<newbie|3> me salen de nuevo cuando en select window manayer lo pongo en xfwm4
<newbie|3> http://www.subirimagenes.com/imagen-compiz-7911620.html
<newbie|3> dabor: http://www.subirimagenes.com/imagen-compiz-7911620.html
<morfeo> Saludos, al arrancar mi computadora no me deja entrar al modo grafico, me sale una ventana con algo como esto: su monitor, targeta grafica y configuracion no han sido recuperado adecuadamente...
<dylan__> hola
<newbie|3> Aun no soluciono el problema del cubo de escritorio en ubuntu studio 12.04
<newbie|3> Alguna sugerencia?
<xangua> cubo+unity=muy mala idea
<dabor> newbie|3, miraste la configuracion donde te sugerí antes?
<newbie|3> si
<newbie|3> te refieres a la configuración que esta en el copiz no?
<newbie|3> si es así pero no veo nada que configure el escritorio
<dabor> newbie|3, si, opciones generales- tamaño de escritorio- números de escritorios
 * xangua modo jacobo dos dos
<xangua> cubo+unity=muy muy mala idea
<newbie|3> de echo te mande una captura de pantalla
<newbie|3> http://www.subirimagenes.com/imagen-compiz-7911620.html
<newbie|3> ya vuelvo
<dabor> newbie|3, despues de combinacion de teclas hay mas pestañas a la derecha
<dabor> se la pasa reiniciando ;-)
<juanc> volvi
<juanc> me explico entre aca: http://www.subirimagenes.com/imagen-compiz-7911620.html
<juanc> mas no veo que me diga nada de configurar pantalla ni nada por el estilo
<dabor> juanc, despues de combinacion de teclas hay mas pestañas a la derecha
<juanc> bien ya lo vi
<juanc> no me habia percatado
<juanc> ya te informo de los resultados
<juanc> listo
<juanc> solucionadao
<juanc> muchas gracias dabor
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-11
<dabor> ok
<dabor> juanc, espero que no tengas problemas, porque el cubo no está muy recomendado en 12.04
<dabor> unity
<juanc> ya también espero no tener problemas
<juanc> gracias
<morfeo> Mi maquina no reconoce el driver que tenia instalado y no arranca en modo grafioco dandome un error, alguien sabe como connfigurarla para que arranque normalmente?
<pakl> holaaa
<remaster_> hola
<remaster_> tengo un problemilla con doble monitor en linux
<pakl> mmm apenas empieso a usar linux
<remaster_> las aplicaciones se abren por defecto en el display 2 quiero que se abran en el display 1 para de ahi yo acomodarlas en el 2
<remaster_> las q io quiera
<pakl> hola
<j4gu4r> buenas noches a todos
<j4gu4r> quiero probar cinnamon pero ahora tengo instalado compiz en unity, mi pregunta es, tendre conflictos si inicio sesion en cinnamon con compiz instalado?
<xangua> j4gu4r: gnome shell no usa compiz
<j4gu4r> pero unity es gnome 3 y tengo compiz instalado
<j4gu4r> perdon por no saludar, buenas noches xangua
<j4gu4r> en unity si tengo instalado compiz
<j4gu4r> pero quiero ver que tal el escritorio cinnamon
<j4gu4r> y tengo entendido que cinnamon no funciona con compiz
<xangua> no, porque no usa compiz
<j4gu4r> y como es que unity siendo tambioen gnome 3 si lo puede usar
<xangua> es un fork de gnome-shell
<j4gu4r> con unity si trabaja compiz
<xangua> porque unity es una shell para gnome y gnome-shell es Otra shell para gnome
<j4gu4r> entonces compiz me creara conflictos con cinnamon
<j4gu4r> tendre que quitarlo entonces
<xangua> no, porque gnome.shell, cinnamon o cualquier otro fork de gnome-shell  No Usa Compíz
<j4gu4r> entonces me dices que si podre iniciar el entorno de cinnamon?
<itxshell> U_u  como pelotita de ping pong
<j4gu4r> :S
<atl> Hay alguna forma de saber si se hizo bien la instalacion?
<atl> de ubuntu
<remaster_> atl no que yo conozca, te presenta fallos la instalacion?
<atl> si, bloqueos de pantalla. fallas con el wifi, sonido demas cosillas
<atl> pero antes no pasaba , no en mi anterior instalacion y misma version
<remaster_> podrias probar en live cd durante una hora de uso
<remaster_> si no te da los mismos problemas
<atl> con el live cd se puede suspender?
<remaster_> si puedes suponerlo
<remaster_> pero forma de checar tu instalacion actual
<remaster_> no conozco
<itxshell> eso suena a que no ha terminado de instalar los controladores del pc
<remaster_> pero suena demasiado wifi, video  y audio al mismo tiempo
<Duende> hola gente de ubuntu una duda, alguno conoce de un sitio que tenga servidor tomcat y de hosting gratuito?? ... ..gracias
<remaster_> Duende http://www.eatj.com/
<remaster_> lo conozco pero jamas lo he usado
<Duende> remaster_, gracias! voy a mirar
<remaster_> De nada ojala te sirva
<ateo-busca-tride> hola necesito ayuda para conectarme a irc hispano, alguien me puede ayudar?????
<Tiffon> nas
<PATA_DE_KAMELO> bUENOS DIAS AMIGOS
<PATA_DE_KAMELO> sorry
<PATA_DE_KAMELO> alguna persona amable q me pueda ayudar con C ?
<mimecar> pregunta en el canal de offtopic
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<ateo-busca-tride> holas
<ateo-busca-tride> alguien para charlar?
<ateo-busca-tride> sobre ubuntu claro
<Damuru> hola buenos dias tengo un problema con el bluetooth ubuntu me lo reconoce pero me pone que no esta encendido, no es integrado sino usb, lo raro que si me funciona en win y en la version anterior de ubuntu tambien, alguna idea?
<PATA_DE_KAMELO> Damuru: siga en windows xD
<Damuru> :P
<PATA_DE_KAMELO> jajajaa, sorry es una broma
<PATA_DE_KAMELO> no sabria ayudarte
<PATA_DE_KAMELO> xd
<Damuru> :/
 * xoan buenas
<Gecko97> hola
<Gecko97> Alguien me puede decir como puedo instalar ubuntu en una partición?
<mimecar> sigue los pasos del instalador de ubuntu
<Gecko97> los he seguido pero no sé como ejecutar el USB bootable
<mimecar> no has instalado ubuntu en un disco duro?
<Gecko97> no, tengo guadalinex edu en una particion, que ya me venia asi, pero ahora quiero instalar en una particion ubuntu 12.04
<Deckon> Gecko97, explica con mas detalle lo que quieres hacer...
<Deckon> quieres cambiar guadalinex por ubuntu?
<mimecar> la instalación la puedes empezar desde un live cd / usb
<Gecko97> quiero tener los dos
<Gecko97> ubuntu y guadalinex
<Gecko97> pero no se con que programa hacer el USB  bootable
<mimecar> empiza por ahí
<mimecar> no has ejecutado nada del instalador de ubuntu
<Gecko97> guadalinex no me deja ni con el comando dd ni con unetbootin
<mimecar> pasa la iso con unetbootin o con el programa de la web de ubuntu
<mimecar> qué quieres decir que no te deja?
<Gecko97> pues que siempre me sale error
<mimecar> qué error
<Gecko97> y con el comando dd... me dice permiso denegado
<Deckon> que error da unetbooting?
<Gecko97> que dices que hay un programa en la web de ubuntu?
<Gecko97> espera que lo hago y os digo lo que me dice
<Gecko97> bueno, no creo que sea un error
<Gecko97> al arrancar el USB
<Gecko97> ,
<Gecko97> me dice en la bios, UNetbootin
<Gecko97> y tengo que poner un comando
<mimecar> en la bios?
<Gecko97> y no sé cual
<Gecko97> en la terminal, cuando has arrancado el USB
<mimecar> no hay que poner comandos
<mimecar> se arranca en modo gráfico
<Gecko97> lo reconoce como bootable pero no me arranca el contenido
<Gecko97> A mí no
<Deckon> Gecko97, tienes seleccionado que quieres que se inicie desde usb?
<Deckon> revisaste la integridad de la imagen iso?
<Gecko97> si
<Gecko97> pero como se hace para volver a hacerlo
<Gecko97> es que me la miraron la ultima vez
<Gecko97> mimecar, no decias que habia un programa en la web de ubuntu que hacia USB's bootables?
<Gecko97> mimecar, me puedes dar el enlace?
<mimecar> www.ubuntu.com
<mimecar> está en la sección de descargas
<Gecko97> gracias
<Gecko97> y la integridad de una iso como se ve?
<Gecko97> con el md5sums?
<Gecko97> pero como xD
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> usa un poco la imaginación
<Gecko97> what?
<Gecko97> como que use la imaginacion?
<mimecar> comando nombre_de_la_iso
<Gecko97> tengo que decir tambien que no tengo la contraseña del administrador
<Gecko97> :S
<mimecar> entonces ya has acabado
<mimecar> tendrás que gastar un CD
<peri_> Buenas tardes amigos
<Gecko97> pero es que el ordenador tampoco tiene unidad lectora.... :(
<peri_> necesito que alguien me ilumine para poder instalar un adaptador usb qur por desgracia tiene el maldito chip rt 2870
<mimecar> Gecko97: tendrás que crear el usb en otro equipo
<Gecko97> mm
<Gecko97> ok
<Gecko97> muchas gracias
<Gecko97> si tengo alguna otra duda os la digo :)
<Deckon> Gecko97, como o que tienes un linux y tu no eres el administrador?
<mimecar> Deckon: tendrá un ordenador de instituto
<Gecko97> si
<mimecar> y esos con razón no dan la clave
<Deckon> ya
<Gecko97> y no hay manera de saber esa contraseña?
<mimecar> hay, pero eso no está dentro del soporte
<Gecko97> arrancando en live archlinux metiendote en modo seguro y... no se qué no?
<Gecko97> xDD
<mimecar> Gecko97: no
<Gecko97> xD ok
<Gecko97> como entonces?
<mimecar> buscate la vida
<peri_> he leido un mogollón de tutos que hay por la red y con ninguno funciona ¿alguien podria ayudarme?
<mimecar> eso si, si fastidias el equipo no podrás dejarlo como estaba al principio
<mimecar> peri_: qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<peri_> mimecar 10.4
<mimecar> es una versión un poco antigua
<peri_> mimecar si, es cierto, pero en teoria no tendria que tener problemas con la instalacion de los drivers no?
<Deckon> si soportan tu kernel no
<peri_> he probado de todo y nada, supuestamente vienen preparados para los kernel 2.4 hasta el 2.6
<peri_> hago un make y bien, pero al hacer make install pof me salen errores por todos lados
<mimecar> el make install sólo te puede dar errores si no está bien compilado
<peri_> mimecar entonces con el make tambien falla
<mimecar> tu verás si te da errores
<mimecar> y si el código es para el kernel que usas
<Deckon> peri_, que version de kernel tienes?
<peri_> Dekon no sabria exactamente decirte, ¿como se averigua?
<peri_> lo cierto es que ando bastante pez en estos temas
<mimecar> peri_: uname -a
<mimecar> tendrás el 2.6
<peri_> mimecar gracias voy a ver
<peri_> seguro que es el 2.6
<Deckon> peri_, si tienes un kernel soportado por ese modulo tal vez te haga el paquete de desarrollo
<peri_> esto me sale  2.6.32-42-generic #95-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 25 15:57:54 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<Gecko97> la version de kernel 2.6.32-23-generic esta bien??
<mimecar> Gecko97: depende de la distribución
<Gecko97> guadalinex edu 10.04
<peri_> es que me cabrea un monton que pones el dichoso pincho en el ventanas y le pones el cd de instalacion y en un pispás está rulando y en ubuntu me está costando orrores y no consigo instalarlo
<mimecar> peri_: ...
<mimecar> estas usando una versión de hace 2 años
<mimecar> y sin los drivers del fabricante
<peri_> si los drivers vienen en el disco tambien pero no  ha manera
<mimecar> te vienen los drivers para el kernel 2.6?
<peri_> si, según pone en el archivo readme vale para la serie 2.6
<mimecar> compila el driver
<peri_> si no es molestia hago un pastebin y lo pongo a ver que opinas
<peri_> ese es el problema que intento compilar e instalar los drivers y nada no me deja
<peri_> a ver si es que pongo mal el comando, ¿como seria?
<mimecar> has descomprimido el código en tu home?
<peri_> he descomprimido el tar.gz en mi home
<mimecar> has seguido las instrucciones que da el fabricante?
<peri_> pues la verdad es que no estoy del todo seguro, por que como están en inglés no se, las he traducido con el traductor de google y nose
<mimecar> no estas poniendo los comandos traducidos verdad?
<peri_> no
<mimecar> el ./configure te da algún error?
<peri_> un segundo?
<peri_> que no existe el fichero o directorio
<mimecar> donde lo estas ejecutando el comando?
<peri_> en la consola
<mimecar> has pasado a la carpeta del código?
<peri_> he puesto $ :./configure
<mimecar> pasa a la carpeta del código antes
<guampa> Gecko97: no me envies privados por favor, y no no te puedo ayudar con recuperar contraseñas
<peri_> mimecar me dice que no existe y si que está
<peri_> home/pedro/2009_0820_RT2870_Linux_STA_V2.2.0.0
<mimecar> cómo pasas a la carpeta?
<peri_> desde carpeta personal y está en todo
<mimecar> ... tendrás que ir a la carpeta usando la consola
<peri_> que están todos las carpetas y archivos
<mimecar> te has movido a la carpeta usando la consola si / no ?
<peri_> pongo esa ruta que hay puesta y me dice que no existe
<mimecar> porque no existe
<mimecar> cd nombre_carpeta
<peri_> pruebo de nuevo
<mimecar> nota, tu carpeta no se llama home/pedro
<peri_> ya estoy en el directorio es que he puesto todo hme y tal y claro
<mimecar> ls
<mimecar> y pon la salida en pastebin
<peri_> ok
<peri_> http://pastebin.com/DYX0cRL9 esto es lo que sale
<mimecar> pon el contenido del archivo readme en pastebin
<peri_> ok
<peri_> http://pastebin.com/yDtRrWDa    este es el readme
<mimecar> tienes los pasos en la línea 62
<mimecar> ya has comprobado que con ubuntu 12.04 no te funciona la tarjeta sola?
<peri_> mimecar es que hay cosas como lo de define cgg
<morfeo> Saludos, alguien me podria decir como reconfigurar xorgde modo generico?, es que el driver dejo de trabajar en la ultima actualizacion y no lo encuentro
<peri_> define the GCC and LD of the target machine
<peri_> 	define the compiler flags CFLAGS
<peri_> 	modify to meet your need.
<peri_> eso que es?
<mimecar> en principio la ruta de gcc está en el path
<peri_> cuanto más uso ubuntu más convencido estoy de mi ignorancia
<mimecar> por qué no usas una versión más reciente?
<Gecko97> como puedo hacer un pantallazo cuando estoy en la pantalla inicial? cuando arranca el sistema operativo?
<mimecar> Gecko97: en el login gráfico?
<peri_> vamos que para instalarlo hay que ser poco menos que ingeniero no?
<mimecar> peri_: no
<peri_> una version más reciente de que de ubuntu?
<mimecar> descarga el live cd de la 12.04 y mira si reconoce la tarjeta
<mimecar> peri_: estas usando una del 2010
<Gecko97> mimecar, si
<mimecar> Gecko97: impr pant.
<Gecko97> igual que un pantallazo cuando el sistema operativo esta leido?
<mimecar> pulsando esa tecla no lo hace?
<peri_> y como actualizo el 10.4 al 12.04
<Gecko97> no lo se no lo he probado por eso pregunto
<mimecar> peri_: descarga el live cd
<peri_> es que esto es un notebook  y no se si se le atragante algo
<mimecar> descarga el live cd y lo pruebas
<Xago> holas
<Xago> mimecar, cuál es la carpeta de "Remote Desktop Viewer"?
<peri_> es que esto ni tiene lector de cd
<mimecar> peri_: usa un usb
<peri_> sirve igual? wai voy a ello muchas gracias
<morfeo> Alguien puede hecharme la mano para reconfigurar mi targeta grafica?
<Gecko97> mimecar, se puede hacer el pantallazo cuando intento leer un usb bootable?
<mimecar> si es antes del arranque del sistema operativo no
<Gecko97> y durante?
<mimecar> hasta que no arranca el sistema nada
<MAbeeTT> hola, ya apagué y prendí demasiadas veces mi imporesora laser hp, evidentemente no se carga el firmware.  usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hp-firmware
<MAbeeTT> por donde debería seguir?
<Gecko97> https://santib90.wordpress.com/2007/10/31/contrasena-de-root-perdida-en-debian-etch/ mira este link... la persona que lo ha creado lo a hecho
<mimecar> Gecko97: por última vez, no hay soporte para sacar la contraseña
<Gecko97> que no es para eso, es para que veas el error que me da al iniciar el USB
<mimecar> las capturas pueden estar hechas en una máquina virtual
<Gecko97> y eso como es?
<mimecar> necesitas permisos de administrador para instalarlo
<Gecko97> ...
<mimecar> busca otra persona que te haga el usb
<Gecko97> ok
<shol> gos necesito una mano, tengo una antena sintonizadora de tv y quiero ver tv por medio de xbmc, pero no encuentro ningun tuto en español para instalarlo y configurarlo, alguien sabe de donde puedo sacar esta informacion?
<Gecko97> me podeis dar un link para descargar ubuntu live?
<mimecar> www.ubuntu.com
<Gecko97> en que seccion, no lo encuentro
<mimecar> "Get ubuntu now"
<Gecko97> ok
<Gecko97> y luego en que seccion?
<mimecar> seleccionas la versión que quieres usar de ubuntu y la descargas
<Gecko97> y hay alguna pagina web de ubuntu en español?
<mimecar> oficial me parece que no
<Gecko97> y no oficial?
<mimecar> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/
<acer_> hola mi ubuntu no arranca si no tiene el usb boteable puesto.
<mimecar> acer_: te sale grub sin el usb?
<acer_> no. si puedo  acceder al con F2 pero nada mas
<mimecar> has instalado grub en el disco duro o en el usb?
<Xago> mimecar, cuál es la carpeta de "Remote Desktop Viewer"?
<mimecar> carpeta de?
<Xago> donde se guardan las configuraciones de los servidores remotos a los que te conectas
<Xago> estoy renovando equipo :P
<acer_> si  he buscado  y parese pero no se como reinstalar el grub pero para el disco duro
<mimecar> Xago: .local, .gnome, .gnome2....
<mimecar> acer_: inicia con un live cd y reinstala grub
<mimecar> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<acer_> pero lo tengo en llave usb y no me tira menu se inicia automatico al poner la llave
<mimecar> tendrás grub2 en el usb
<mimecar> si tienes un solo sistema operativo no sale el menú por defecto
<acer_> mm..entonces? ahora estoy usandolo pero no se acceder al cd live si no se inicia al comienso?
<mimecar> me he perdido
<mimecar> si no tienes grub2 instalado en el disco duro tendrás que instalarlo
<acer_> ok. esta en centro software de ubuntu? o hay otra forma?
<mimecar> está
<mimecar> sigue las instrucciones que te ha puesto antes kubot, a partir del sistema iniciado
<acer_> ok mucha gracias  :)
<Xago> mimecar, SIIII....gracias...estaba dentro de .local/share/vinagre/vinagre-bookmark.xml
<manel__> Hola, para el emesene de ubuntu hay emoticonos en 3D animados como los que incluye el messenger de windows?
<manel__> hay algun messenger para ubuntu que incluya emoticonos animados en 3D?
<xangua> en verdad espero que no :/
<manel__> por que ???
<Xago> jajajaja....yo tb :P
<manel__> no entiendo
<Xago> pq eso alimenta a no esforzarse en expresar los reales sentimientos con palabras reales
<Xago> el lenguaje escrito debe ser descriptivo
<manel__> que excusa mas mala
<manel__> o sea que lo cool es solo para windows ???
<Xago> no es excusa, los libros con alto contenido, no poseen imágenes
<Xago> poseen palabras, expresiones de sentimientos con verbos, sustantivos y demases
<manel__> oye que yo solo preguntaba por emoticonos en 3D para algun messenger de ubuntu no queria retoricas filosoficas
<Xago> por eso linux aún no impulsa eso
<mimecar> manel__: sin animación http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=85301
<manel__> naaaaa que si quiero disfrutar de los emoticonos en 3 d para el messenger en ubuntu tendre que usar el messenger en una maquina virtual  ??
<manel__> ahh esto tiene mejor color
<manel__> lo que no me gusta es que kopete esta en kde
<manel__> no hay otra alternativa ?
<mimecar> seguramente si
<xangua> puedes usar kopete sin ningún problema
<xangua> sea el escritorio que uses
<manel__> y estos emoticonos no son compatibles con el emesene de ubuntu?
<mimecar> depende del formato que use cada programa
<mimecar> aunque tus iconos no los verán las otras personas
<manel__> pues nada terendre que instalar el messeng
<manel__> el messenger emulado en ubuntu
<mimecar> y con publicidad :P
<manel__> no probrem no es tan agresiva ni me entero de que existe
<mimecar> mientras no te entren cosas raras por usar wine...
<mimecar> tarde
<Gecko97> hola, me podeis decir donde tienen que estar alojadas las isos cuando usas el comando dd?
<mimecar> dd no necesita permisos de administrador?
<Gecko97> parece que no
<Gecko97> me lo puedes decir?
<mimecar> en la misma carpeta que ejecutes el comando
<Gecko97> pongo cd/escritorio y me dice que no existe el fichero o directorio
<mimecar> porque no existe
<mimecar> cd Escritorio
<Gecko97> bash: cd: escritorio: No existe el fichero ó directorio
<mimecar> eso no es lo que te he puesto
<Gecko97> ok
<Gecko97> vale
<Gecko97> usuario@pc33-1:~/Escritorio$ dd if=X17-58877.iso of= /dev/sda1
<Gecko97> dd: operando desconocido «/dev/sda1»
<Gecko97> y eso por que me sale?
<mimecar> Gecko97: estas seguro de lo que estas haciendo?
<Gecko97> si
<mimecar> o tu objetivo es cargarte guadalinex?
<Gecko97> si
<mimecar> primero, el archivo X17 puede ser cualquier cosa
<Gecko97> bueno en verdad tengo una particion
<Gecko97> por que puede ser cualquier cosa?
<mimecar> suponiendo que funcione, tendrías un bonito live cd que no se instalaría
<Gecko97> no es live
<mimecar> porque las isos de ubuntu no tienen ese nombre
<mimecar> la iso de la web de ubuntu?
<Gecko97> no
<mimecar> es una iso de windows 7
<Gecko97> eso: X17... es windows7 ultimate
<mimecar> te vas a instalar cualquier cosa modificada
<Gecko97> dd if=debian-6.0.5-i386-netinst.iso of=/dev/sda1
<Gecko97> ese valdrá?
<mimecar> no
<Gecko97> por que?
<Gecko97> permisos de admin.
<Gecko97> no?
<mimecar> porque netinstall está preparado para un usb / cd
<mimecar> y no lo vas a instalar en la misma partición que lo contiene
<Gecko97> usuario@pc33-1:~/Escritorio$ dd if=debian-6.0.5-i386-netinst.iso of=/dev/sda1
<Gecko97> dd: abriendo «/dev/sda1»: Permiso denegado
<Gecko97> a ver, como lo puedo hacer entonces?
<Gecko97> usuario@pc33-1:~/Escritorio$ dd if=debian-6.0.5-i386-netinst.iso of=/
<Gecko97> dd: abriendo «/»: Es un directorio
<mimecar> sin permisos de root no puedes
<Gecko97> y este ultimo
<Gecko97> ?
<Gecko97> que significa que es un directorio
<mimecar>  / no es ningún dispositivo
<mimecar> dd es un comando peligroso si no lo sabes usar
<Gecko97> por?
<mimecar> vas a dejar tu ordenador sin arranque
<Gecko97> joer
<Gecko97> joder* que mierda de ordenadores
<mimecar> busca otra persona y que te hagan el usb
<mimecar> te pasaría lo mismo si usaras windows
<mimecar> no tienes cerca ninguna persona con ordenador?
<Gecko97> no
<mimecar> entonces tendrás que seguir con guadalinex
<jmanuel_cool> saludos pipol
<mimecar> jmanuel_cool: arregla la conexión
<mimecar> o saltará la protección del canal
<jmanuel_cool> mimecar, es que estoy por el celu, es decir usando el celu como modem y parece que no conectó bien hace rato (algo raro con las dns, si no pongo la ip del celu no me da internet )
<itxshell> buen dia
<johann_> hola
<johann_> tengo un problema sera que me pueden ayudar
<johann_> tengo un problema sera que me pueden ayudar
<johann_> tengo un problema sera que me pueden ayudar
<johann_> tengo un problema sera que me pueden ayudar
<johann_> tengo un problema sera que me pueden ayudar
<johann_> tengo un problema sera que me pueden ayudartengo un problema sera que me pueden ayudar
<mimecar> johann_: 1º dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
<mimecar> 2º si no dices el problema no esperes ayuda (aparte, repetirlo no hará que te hagamos más caso)
<mimecar> johann_: ahora pregunta al canal
<johann_> instale gnome-shell en ubuntu
<johann_> y cuando quiero colocar la contraseña con el teclado virtual no puedo por que
<johann_> osea cuando quiero entrar en synaptic por ejemplo no puedo usar el teclado virtual
<mimecar> por qué no usas el teclado normal?
<johann_> por que es una tablet pc
<mimecar> cual es el fallo?
<johann_> bueno no es un fallo como tal quisiera saber como puedo habilitar el taclado virtual para poder colocar la contraseña de root por ejemplo al accesar a synaptic
<mimecar> no se si te dejará lanzar el teclado virtual
<johann_> tengo instalado gnome-shell
<mimecar> al no estar usando unity
<johann_> no
<johann_> uso es gnome shell unity si lo permite
<johann_> pero no me gusta casi
<mimecar> unity está integrado en ubuntu
<mimecar> gnome-shell no
<johann_> si pero no funciona el sensor de giro que trae la tablet
<johann_> con gnome shell si
<johann_> yo le instale gnome-shell
<johann_> esta en los repositorios de ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> no se lo adaptadas que estarán las distribuciones modernas para usar tablets
<mimecar> gnome-shell se pone por encima de todos los programas cuando pide el password
<johann_> si
<johann_> y no hay una forma de que no ocurra eso
<mimecar> no lo se
<mimecar> pero es lógico que se ponga por encima de todos los programas
<johann_> si yo se pero como te digo no puedo usar el teclado virtual y entonces como accedo a synaptic o algo simple como cambiar la hora
<mimecar> en esas condiciones no puedes
<johann_> que sistema operativo recomiendas para una tablet que no sea android
<mimecar> no he usado tablets con linux
<catusay> hay una que opro
<catusay> para tablet meego
<johann_> lo probe pero no funciono
<catusay> yo en una netbook pero si es verdad le falta
<jmanuel_cool> johann_, yo he usado debian en mi movil con android (chrooteado, pero se mueve decentemente)
<jmanuel_cool> debian y ubuntu tienen soportan arquitectura ARM que es la de las tablets (la mayoría)
<mimecar> jmanuel_cool: si el fallo son los programas...
<jmanuel_cool> ahhhh, eso si
<johann_> bueno muchas gracias por su ayuda
<jmanuel_cool> es un fastidio andar tirando de comandos por minicon para hacer una llamada
<sianhulo> ¿me pueden ayudar a configurar un control de ps3 via usb?QTsixA lo reconoce, pero no puedo hacer nada
<exiopetricidas> alguien sabe cambiar la contraseña del root en los portatiles tic 2.0? (guadalinex edu)?
<zodiac_es> ya quieres reventar el portátil!!!?? XDDD
<exiopetricidas> nope
<exiopetricidas> quiero "saber mas que los de la junta de andalucia"
<exiopetricidas> xD
<exiopetricidas> y como se que particion es la que estoy utilizando ahora mismo?
<exiopetricidas> C o Z?
<fzeta> tu lo que eres Un pirata xD, exiopetricidas
<exiopetricidas> por que lo decis?
<exiopetricidas> fzeta, por que lo dices?
<fzeta> estaba de guasa, tranquilo
<exiopetricidas> mm.
<exiopetricidas> ok
<fzeta> df mira a ver que te sale
<exiopetricidas> si pero cual es
<fzeta> supongo que a eso es lo que te refieres...
<exiopetricidas> mira lo que me sale
<exiopetricidas> usuario@pc33-1:~$ df
<exiopetricidas> S.ficheros         Bloques de 1K   Usado    Dispon Uso% Montado en
<exiopetricidas> /dev/sda1            116569508  53948456  56699620  49% /
<exiopetricidas> none                    503896       276    503620   1% /dev
<exiopetricidas> none                    508084       376    507708   1% /dev/shm
<exiopetricidas> none                    508084       204    507880   1% /var/run
<exiopetricidas> como se cual es cual?
<exiopetricidas> /dev/sda1            116569508  53948456  56699620  49% /
<exiopetricidas> /dev/sda6              4920636    140996   4529684   4% /home/nfs
<exiopetricidas> /dev/sda7              4920636    140988   4529692   4% /var/installer
<exiopetricidas> cual de ellas? fzeta
<mimecar> exiopetricidas: usas las 3
<exiopetricidas> y como se cual tiene mas capacidad?
<mimecar> la primera tiene más capacidad
<exiopetricidas> y es en la que esta el sistema operativo?
<mimecar> en sda1 y sda6
<exiopetricidas> y sda7 no sirve?
<mimecar> no se que programas te habrán puesto ahí
<sianhulo> Disculpen, necesito ayuda para configurar mi control sixasis en ubuntu, solo consigo tutoriales para conectarlos por bluetooth, y como tengo una desktop necesito conectarlo por usb
<Gecko99> como puedo hacer para que no se me vea la IP
<Gecko99> ?
<chilicuil> registrarte en freenode y pedir un "cloak" en #freenode Gecko99
<Exiopetricidas> y como me logeo?
<dambax> hola a todos
<dambax> algun samaritano en linea=
<dambax> ??
<dambax> exit
<cmaiz82> hola buenas noches, queda alguien por aqui para echar una mano
<j4gu4r> buenas tardes desde mexico
<j4gu4r> necesito ayuda con mi conexion wifi broadcom porfavor
<aguitel> que modelo
<aguitel> que chipset
<j4gu4r> es broadcom 4311
<j4gu4r> ya i nstale b43
<aguitel> instalastes los adicionales drivers
<j4gu4r> y funbciona pero cuan do la apago y la enciendo por ejem plo en unas 4 horas ya noi entra a internet pero me marca que esta conectado
<j4gu4r> me marca que esta conectado el wifi pero no se conecta
<j4gu4r> no entra a ninguna pagina
<aguitel> es una laptop?
<j4gu4r> siii
<j4gu4r> una acer extensa 4420
<aguitel> buscastes este problema en google?
<j4gu4r> siii pero no encuentro nada que me sirva
<aguitel> espera a otro que te ayude ,yo paso
<j4gu4r> ok gracias amigo
<aguitel> de nada ,si hablas algo de ingles ve al canal principal
<j4gu4r> no la verdad no
<aguitel> http://www.linlap.com/wiki/acer+extensa+4420
<aguitel> ahi hay algo ,fijate los comentarios
<j4gu4r> ok
<j4gu4r> dejame checar aguitel
<jmanuel_cool> j4gu4r, a lo mejor me equivoco; pero pudiera ser problema de /etc/resolv.conf (dns, pues)
<jmanuel_cool> j4gu4r, de ser así es mas sencillo de resolver de lo que parece
<j4gu4r> jmanual_cool podrias explicarme man soy principiante
<j4gu4r> ya entre a /etc/resolv.conf
<j4gu4r> jmanuel_cool me podrias ayudar
<chilicuil> j4gu4r: para verificar si es el dns, mientras el sistema te muestre que estas 'conectado' y tengas problemas para ver paginas, entra a una consola y escribe $ ping 8.8.8.8
<chilicuil> si te devuelve tiempos de conexión, entonces tienes un problema de dns, si no, el problema es mas grave, y puede estar tanto en el cliente (networkmanager) como en el driver (b43) o en ambos
<j4gu4r> chilicuil ya lo hice y me pone lin es asi
<ivedci89-desktop> hola, que puede ser si desde notebook tengo acceso a la configuracion del router por wifi pero no a internet??? siendo que todas las LAN si tienen internet como por ejemplo esta misma LNA que es la del escritorio
<j4gu4r> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=35 ttl=42 time=95.9 ms
<j4gu4r> y asi susesivamente siguen saliendo
<chilicuil> j4gu4r: tienes que hacerlo cuando no puedas cargar paginas
<chilicuil> pero tu computadora te diga que estas 'conectado'
<j4gu4r> ok dejame hacerlo
<chilicuil> ivedci89-desktop: puede ser el dns, intenta hacer $ ping 8.8.8.8 desde la notebook donde tienes acceso al router pero no a internet
<ivedci89-desktop> ahhh
<j4gu4r> ya regrese
<j4gu4r> chilicuil mira esto es lo que me resulta de hacer elñ pin
<j4gu4r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1142050/
<chilicuil> j4gu4r: estoy suponiendo que no puedes accesar a ninguna pagina, pero aun asi te devuelve ese resultado, esto es verdad j4gu4r ?
<j4gu4r> siii
<j4gu4r> no puedo entrar a ninguna pagina
<j4gu4r> y me salio ese resultado en la terminal haiendo pin
<chilicuil> j4gu4r: vale, entonces haz esto $ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ivedci89-desktop> chilicuil empieza a hacer una lista que dice siempre lo mismo igual que aca que tengo internet
<chilicuil> ivedci89-desktop: mmm, ok, entonces si entiendo bien, no pues conectarte a ninguna pagina, pero si corres ese comando te aparece que si estas conectado, no es asi?
<j4gu4r> chilixuil me tiro lo siguiente http://paste.ubuntu.com/1142055/
<chilicuil> j4gu4r: editalo como root, y cambia nameserver 127.0.0.1 por -> nameserver 8.8.8.8 y elimina la linea de "search mor.megared.net.mx"
<j4gu4r> bueno ahorita estoy conectadop pormedio del cable ethernet
<j4gu4r> me desconecto del cable para hacer lo que me dices
<chilicuil> juchipilo: debe quedar asi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1142059/
<ivedci89-desktop> claro o sea, tengo muy buena conexion con el router y las rutas predeteminadas el ip etc, esta todo bien y aun asi no tengo internet en la notebook por wifi
<jmanuel_cool> jaguar, es mejor que uses el primer nameserver 192.168.1.1 (o la dirección del router) luego, para que el network manager no lo cambie, sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<chilicuil> ivedci89-desktop: entonces tienes que editar tu archivo /etc/resolv.conf y dejarlo como este: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1142059/
<chilicuil> regreso en un rato, jmanuel_cool hechales una mano, no?
<ivedci89-desktop> chilicuil: es raro esto mira, he cambiado de sistema al 10.04 que tambine lo tengo instalado y me hace lo mismo en la notebook
<jmanuel_cool> j4gu4r, ¿sigues?
<ivedci89-desktop> y tampoco me conectaba las ethernet
<ivedci89-desktop> listo!!! pero porque??
<ivedci89-desktop> porque se cambio en eso en los dos sistemas?
<ivedci89-desktop> chilicuil:
<ivedci89-desktop> anteriormente habia tenido problemas con la conexion del router por adsl... y luego de resetearlo a configuraciones de fabrica se soluciono
<chilicuil> ivedci89-desktop: pueden ser varias cosas, puede ser que tu router le este asignando esa direccion (la anterior).., o puede ser que tu notebook en algun otro momento fue configurada para conectarse a otro router.., no lo se.., cuando tengas problemas similares, verifica que tengas un archivo similar y no tendras problemas con el dns
<chilicuil> ivedci89-desktop: una vez que funcione puedes hacer  sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf #para que siga funcionando, y tu router no pueda editar el archivo (y dejar inservible la conexión)
<chilicuil> de lo contrario, el router volvera a crear otro archivo  /etc/resolv.conf continuamente y tendras que hacer el cambio a cada rato
<chilicuil> tambien puedes agregar la informacion del dns (8.8.8.8) en /etc/network/interfaces
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno... si, yo antes (en otra ciudad) conectaba el router a la salida de mi notebook para compartir intertnet de este modo: internet ---> wifi(router-vecino) --> mi notebbok --> mirouterWIFI   .... luego de eso lo olvide que estaba asi y lo conecte por cable a mi notebook al router en mi casa
<ivedci89-desktop> supongo que eso cambio el resolv
<chilicuil> claro, eso debe ser ivedci89-desktop , lo ideal sería revertir el cambio, pero si no recuerdas como lo hiciste, lo que te sugerimos vale
<ivedci89-desktop> pues lo extraño es que la edicion de recien la hice en 10.04 y al entrar en 12.04 wala! tenia wifi tambien sin hacer el cambio siendo que sus respectivas / estan en particiones diferentes!
<jmanuel_cool> por cierto, les recomiendo uasr opendns para asignar las dns desde el router
<ivedci89-desktop> chilicuil:
<chilicuil> jmanuel_cool: eso seria lo ideal
<chilicuil> ivedci89-desktop: si son reinstalaciones, pues supongo que es el comportamiento esperado
<ivedci89-desktop> nono... son instalaciones desde cero... por separado... en la notebook tengo todos, winXP win7, ubuntu10 y ubuntu 12
<ivedci89> chilicuil:  gracias ... ya estoy en ubuntu12 con todo Ok
<jmanuel_cool> opendns: nameserver 228.67.222.222 / nameserver 228.67.220.220
<Exio4> prefiero las de google, 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<jmanuel_cool> ahora, por alguna extraña razón en mi netbook debo poner en el primer nameserver la dirección del modem/router para que me pueda dar acceso al internet
<jmanuel_cool> bastante weird (aunque dentro de lo normal, sacando cuentas de lo que me ha estado pasando ultimamente)
<j4gu4r> buenas tardes de nuevo
<j4gu4r> chilicuil ya pude conectarme con mi wifi
<j4gu4r> lo que hice fue volver a configurar mi router
<j4gu4r> tengo un router D-link dir-600
<chilicuil> genial j4gu4r =), me da gusto
<jmanuel_cool> j4gu4r, ve si ese router se puede flashear con openwrt o similar
<j4gu4r> gracias por tu aqyuda chilicuil
<j4gu4r> jmanuel_cool eso como se puede saber
<ivedci89> j4gu4r:  chilicuil es un capo a mi me ha ayudado muchisimas veces
<j4gu4r> se han portado a todo dar chilicuil y jmanuel-cool
<jmanuel_cool> j4gu4r, openwrt es un firmware basado en linux para routers, te aseguro que aumenta al 500% las capacidades del mismo, te lo digo por experiencia; yo se lo hice a un tp link
#ubuntu-es 2012-08-12
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno chicos me voy... un saludisisimo! (salud y larga vida a todos)
<j4gu4r> ok
<jmanuel_cool> j4gu4r, busca en la wiki de openwrt a ver si el tuyo es compatible
<j4gu4r> jmanuel me puedes ayudar para hacer eso
<j4gu4r> encontre esta pagina http://www.adslzone.net/postt213947.html
<jmanuel_cool> j4gu4r, claro quete puedo ayudar, pero antes que nada debo advertirte que es un procedimiento delicado y se corre el riesgo de dejar el router como un ladrillo (brickeado pues)
<j4gu4r> osea que ya no sirba?
<jmanuel_cool> j4gu4r, si, hay ese riesgo; sin embargo haciendo las cosas bien no tiene porque suceder
<j4gu4r> y que veneficios opbtendre
<jmanuel_cool> j4gu4r, para comenzar un control al 100% del router, en caso que sea de los que tienen puerto usb puedes usar un pendrive para hacer, hasta un miniservidor web
<j4gu4r> ok
<j4gu4r> no pues esta muy bien
<jmanuel_cool> j4gu4r, http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenWrt
<j4gu4r> jmanuel_cool suena muy bien
<j4gu4r> si me tienes paciensia te agradeceria que me ayudaras jejejeje
<j4gu4r> soy principiante compadre
<j4gu4r> pero me interesa aprender
<jmanuel_cool> j4gu4r, paciencia tengo, lo que no se si tenga es suficientes megas en el plan
<j4gu4r> tengo contratado 5 megas
<j4gu4r> supuestamente mi ancho de banda contrate la velocidad de 5 mb de megacable de mexico
<j4gu4r> jmanule_cool, es suficiente con eso o no?
<j4gu4r> jejejeje
<jmanuel_cool> j4gu4r, en mi caso no se trata de ancho de banda, si no del plan de datos del movil XD
<jmanuel_cool> j4gu4r, tengo 2Gb pero no se cuanto me quede pq he descargado varias cosas hoy
<j4gu4r> aaaaaaa
<j4gu4r> eso si
<jmanuel_cool> j4gu4r, que modem tienes?
<j4gu4r> mira tengo un cablemodem scientific atlanta dpc 2603
<j4gu4r> y el router D-link DIR-600
<j4gu4r> perdon es scientifici atlanta dpc 2203
<j4gu4r> scienticic atlanta dpc 2203
<j4gu4r> jmanuel_cool este es mi cablemodem http://www.cisco.com/web/consumer/support/modem_DPC2203.html
<jmanuel_cool> j4gu4r, mira esto: http://www.alexisabarca.com/2012/07/instalar-openwrt-en-dlink-dir600-b2/
<j4gu4r> jmanual_cool tengo version de hardware C1
<j4gu4r> en la pagina que me diste me dice que no es compatible esa version, la C1
<jmanuel_cool> j4gu4r, huy, entonces mejor no me arriesgo; en mi caso fue sencillo el flasheo, en tu caso veo que no lo es mucho
<j4gu4r> ok
<j4gu4r> oyes una pregunta
<jmanuel_cool> si pudiera ser compatible; pero hay que arriesgarse a una compilación cruzada y, para ser sincero no me quiero arriesgar a dañar un equipo que no es mío
<j4gu4r> tengo un modem inalambrico de telmex lo podria usar como router?
<jmanuel_cool> sorry
<jmanuel_cool> esa no me la se
<jmanuel_cool> deja reviso
<j4gu4r> ok mientras deja busco el modem
<Guest96283> me ayudan?
<Guest96283> He instalado NetBeans y despues Eclipse y ninguno me lanzan, ¿Que puedo hacer?
<jmanuel_cool> Guest96283, ¿que necesitas?
<j4gu4r> el modem que tengo de telmex es un thomson modelo tg585v7
<Aitor> jmanuel_cool dime a ver
<jmanuel_cool> Aitor, intenta lanzarlos desde la terminal y ve mensaje te da la máquina
<Aitor> lo lanzo
<Aitor> pero no me sale el programa
<Aitor> al darle para qe aparezca no aparece
<Aitor> jmanuel_cool sabes por que?..
<jmanuel_cool> Aitor, pero que te dice por la consola?????
<Aitor> nada
<Aitor> me ejecuta pero no me ´muestra´ el programa
<jmanuel_cool> en realidad no se que son netbeans ni eclipse, pero pudieran daemons, por eso se ejecutan en segundo plano y no se ve nada
<jmanuel_cool> aitor, si lo lanzas desde la consola debe darte alguna señal
<Aitor> no me da ninguna
<Aitor> son codeadores de java que estan en el centro de software
<Aitor> voy a reiniciar.
<jmanuel_cool> j4gu4r, mira lo que encontré para el modem: http://web.archive.org/web/20090622043057/http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks-tutoriales/1668225/Configurar-Conexion-Directa-en-Router-Thomson-TG585v7-de-ETB.html
<j4gu4r> jmanuel_cool dejame ver
<Xago> hola, cuál es la aplicación para el lector de huella digital en ubuntu 12.04
<Xago> ?
<j4gu4r> jejejeje
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<Pierrot> Hola a todos :D
<braybaut> buenas noches alguien me puede decir si se puede modificar la pantalla de ubuntu no la de iniciar session si no la anterior
<fetova> braybaut, http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/customize-boot-splash-screen-logo-linux/
<fetova> las instrucciones son viejas, pero creo que siguen siendo vigentes
<braybaut> ok gracias
<allan__> Hola
<allan__> Steam para Linux?
<allan__> Porque en Chromium no me reproduce videos en Youtube y en Mozilla FF si me abre
<allan__> Ademas tengo unas 1000 preguntas que decir
<Xago> amigos..estoy intentando instalar fingerprint en mi laptop...pero no quiere funcionar. Una muestra de lo que lee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1142282/
<allan__> Hola Xango
<Xago> hola allan__
<allan__> Pues yo tengo una HP Deskjet y me funciona prefenctamente con wirelless
<Xago> una impresora?
<bellorinrobert> Hola
<zcom> hola
<zcom> que tal
<bellorinrobert> Amigo necesito una ayuda
<bellorinrobert> Google no logró darmela
<zcom> a ver di
<bellorinrobert> Tengo instalado el mediatomb pero un .deb no deja que actulice nada
<bellorinrobert> Me da el error 100 cuando trato de instalar o actualizar
<bellorinrobert> Desde apt
<zcom> no se cual es el error 100
<bellorinrobert> Algo asi
<zcom> dime el error como te lo dice la consola
<bellorinrobert> El subproceso script pre-removal nuevo devolvio el codigo de salida de error 100
<bellorinrobert> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<zcom> vaya
<zcom> pos no lo se que puede ser
<bellorinrobert> justo cuando mediatomb_0.12.1-0 va a ser reemplazado
<bellorinrobert> Donde puedo ubicar ese archivo a ver si borrandolo manualmente logro evitar formatear
<bellorinrobert> Porque es ese archivo el del problema
<zcom> para encontrar un archivo es esto, te pones en la raiz del sistema y pones: find -name "mediatomb*"
<zcom> pero no se si eso se arregla borrando el archivo
<bellorinrobert> Ya no se que hacer no deja que se actulicen ni se desistalen programas
<bellorinrobert> En mi sistema
<zcom> mirate esto
<zcom> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/157198#.UCc3gi8vC2w
<bellorinrobert> Voy a revisar amigo
<newmomi> ...
<Tiffon> nas
<cmaiz82> por favor, tengo un problema con la barra de unity, no muestra icono alguno, alguien sabe si tiene solución?
<cmaiz82> me sucede despues de una actualizacion del sistema
<Joelito> Hola, buenas, alguien conoce una forma de instalar ubuntu 12.004 sin plymouth?
<Joelito> 12.04, perdón.
<FFA0CE> hola a todos
<FFA0CE> tengo un disco externo y me he fijado que los ejecutables de windows tienen permitida la ejecucion
<FFA0CE> eso solo pasa en los discos extraibles, como lo puedo desactivar?
<carlos_> ola a todos!
<carlos_> una pregunta, como puedo desinstalar unity? sin que de problemas, tengo instalado gnome-shell
<FFA0CE_> carlos_ te paso un par de enlaces a ver si te valen
<FFA0CE_> http://www.ibotme.com/knowledgebase/desinstalar-unity-de-ubuntu-12-04/
<FFA0CE_> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/14690885/Ubuntu-12_04-con-Gnome-Classic_-como-si-nada-hubiera-pasado_.html
<bellorinrobert> Que silencio
<jmanuel_cool> saludos pipol
<atl> Cuando la carpeta /home esta cifrada se diferencia de algo con una que no lo este? por ejemplo que algunos archivos no esten en el mismo lugar o que funcione diferente  con otro rendimiento?
<Costeelation> no creo
<Costeelation> holaa
<Costeelation> alguien sabe ocomo instalo temas a xbmc?
<j4gu4r> buenas tardes a todos
<j4gu4r> alguien me podria ayudar
<j4gu4r> esque no puedo copiar arrchivos  a mi micro sd
<fzeta> j4gu4r: y cómo lo estás haciendo?
<j4gu4r> me tira el siguiente error al querer pasar algunos archivos
<j4gu4r> error al copiar a V
<j4gu4r> mi targeta micro sd la identifica como V
<fzeta> se monta auto o lo haces a manopla
<j4gu4r> fzeta lo que hago es seleccionar los archivos que quiero pasar a la micro sd y arrastralos directamente a la carpeta de la micro sd
<j4gu4r> no monta sola
<j4gu4r> se monta sola
<j4gu4r> automaticamente se monta
<fzeta> eso es cuestión de permisos
<j4gu4r> me dice error al copiar a V    el destino es de solo lectura
<fzeta> j4gu4r: hazlo cómo root y listo el pollo
<j4gu4r> y como hago eso
<fzeta> ummmm
<j4gu4r> ya hice sudo nautilus
<j4gu4r> y entre a la carpeta de micro sd pero ni asi puedo
<fzeta> j4gu4r: pues te debería dejar, siendo Dios todo es posible :D
<j4gu4r> no me3 deja copiar nada
<fzeta> j4gu4r: yo es que eso lo hago a manopla.... a ver... desmonta y vuelve a montar abre la terminal y teclea dmesg | tail -4 y mira que te sale
<j4gu4r> fzeta me salio esto [17641.984264] mmc0: card 1234 removed
<j4gu4r> [17712.956593] mmc0: new SD card at address 1234
<j4gu4r> [17712.957800] mmcblk0: mmc0:1234 SA02G 1.81 GiB (ro)
<j4gu4r> [17712.962993]  mmcblk0: p
<j4gu4r> mmcblk0: p1
<Grecoo> nas
<fzeta> j4gu4r: yo no veo nada ahí, ¿la tarjeta es nueva? la vas a usar por primera vez?
<fzeta> nas Grecoo
<j4gu4r> pues es la memoria de un cel con adaptador para micro sd
<j4gu4r> el adaptador si es nuevo
<j4gu4r> la memoria del celular no
<fzeta> quítala y vuelve a enchufar
<fzeta> dmesg | tail -4
<j4gu4r> fzeta dmesg | tail -4
<j4gu4r> fzeta me slio esto [18848.448270] mmc0: card 1234 removed
<j4gu4r> [18851.266828] mmc0: new SD card at address 1234
<j4gu4r> [18851.267444] mmcblk0: mmc0:1234 SA02G 1.81 GiB (ro)
<j4gu4r> [18851.271657]  mmcblk0: p1
<fzeta> j4gu4r: eso no lo entiendo, tendría que aparecerte algo así:
<fzeta> [45944.806452] sd 5:0:0:1: [sdc] 7736320 512-byte logical blocks: (3.96 GB/3.68 GiB)
<fzeta> [45944.810812] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] 28180416 512-byte logical blocks: (14.4 GB/13.4 GiB)
<fzeta> [45944.821515]  sdc:
<fzeta> sí no tienes nada ahí formatéala e inténtalo de nuevo
<fzeta> antes de hacer nada chmod -R 777 /media/XXX
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-05
<MAbeeTT> hola, estoy buscando poder hacer lo que hago con screen, pero en GUI.
<MAbeeTT> levanto una sesión, allí dejo andando unos programas, cada tanto recupero la terminal y veo qué pasa.
<Exio4> si encontras avisa :P
<MAbeeTT> imagino que la solución está por VNC. Pero no doy en la tecla, pero vino es para sesiones de X iniciadas
<MAbeeTT> y encima si el equipo está siendo usado en otra sesión (otra terminal gráfica en el monitor) no se aprecia nada.
<MAbeeTT> imagino que debe ser porque X no está dibujando la pantalla.
<MAbeeTT> alguno tiene información o lo ha hecho?
<gabriel123> Buenas noches. ¿Alguien tiene idea de como puedo activar la entrada de joystick de mi "Sonic Impact A3d"? El midi anda bien pero no me detecta ningún joystick. Uso UbuntuStudio 12.04
<Pelotudo> o/
<punkmexic> hola
<punkmexic> me ayudan a instalar algo porfavor
<punkmexic> quieroi instalar una aplicacion llamada leapcast tengo un dia tratando instalarla estoy al 90% quien me ayuda
<ivedci89> auxilio, tenia instalado ubuntu 8.10 se veia barbaro, he instalado ubuntu 12.04 y se ve media pantalla y lo que se ve , al mover el mouse deja un rastro negro
<ivedci89> crei que estaba mal el video, pero no, porque al poner en modo live el cd el ubuntu 8.10 se ve bien
<SonikkuAmerica> ivedci89: 8.10 ya no ha soportado.
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿Qué specificaciones tiene Ud.?
<ivedci89> si ya me lo dijeron eso, pero quiero saber  como poner en condicion el video
<ivedci89> o sea si el 8 se veia bien, deberia tambien verse bien el 12
<ivedci89> vt8375 S3 Inc.
<ivedci89> pregunto aqui porque no encuentro algo potable en google
<chilicui1>  buenos dias o/
<Zanguetsu> chilicui1, hola buenos días
<chilicui1> hola Zanguetsu o/
<Zanguetsu> chilicui1,  que hay de nuevo
<Linuxita_> hola! recien instale Ubuntu 12.04.2 m dan algun consejo de configuracion? gracias
<mimecar> usa el equipo, no necesitas "consejos"
<Linuxita_> ok gracias
<rengo> paso una idea mente
<rengo> a ver pueden ayudar
<rengo> con firefox sync se pude pero idea hacerlo con todos los navegadores
<rengo> crear propio server para sincronizar marcadores
<rengo> Exio4:  ese chilicui1
<rengo> ese:
<rengo> tiene algo mente saben se puede?
<Exio4> esto entra mas en offtopic que aca rengo
<rengo> perdon Exio4  tenes razon me confundi de canal.
<rengo> pedoname hiva decirlo  esecanal me hequiboke. pido perdon
<Linuxita> hola, el audio me sale por los auriculares y altavoces a la vez
<Keil> Algun sitio donde comprar portatil barato y potente, que ademas tenga linux, en España
<ncw2233> Keil, la gracias es instalarlo uno mismo
<ncw2233> no que venga preinstalado
<Keil> ncw2233: La gracia es NO pagar una licencia de Windows.... esa es la gracia!!
 * chilicui1 preferiria comprar un equipo con linux preinstalado, se ahorraria el esfuerzo por saber si todos los drivers estan disponibles
<Keil> chilicuil: es otra posibilidad...
<ncw2233> Keil, entonces que NO algún S.O preinstalado
<Keil> Tambien los venden sin SO,
<Keil> pero ahi ya es como que no
<ncw2233> entonces ,porque lo quieres preinstalado con linux ?
<Xago> hola amigos...buenas tardes/noches
<Xago> hoy me pasó algo especial con mi ubuntu...
<Xago> estaba trabajando con LXDE hace ya varias semanas y hoy no tenía gráfica en la laptop. Ayer la prendí sin inconvenientes y en la mañana, nada. Bueno, esta laptop la uso para trabajar y como laboratorio. Instalo y desinstalo muchas cosas, probando aplicaciones de diversas necesidades. Hasta que, claro, queda el enredo. Lo único que me hace pensar en el desastre ocurrido es en haber indicado la eliminación de archivos huérfanos.
<Xago> parece que se eliminaron archivos críticos para la muestra del o los escritorios.
<Xago> bueno, en mi desesperado intento por recuperar mi sistema, y luego de haberlo logrado, me encuentro con que, cada vez que reinicio la laptop, aparecen un número importante de intentos de recovery mode, un par de kernels antiguos y unos memory test.
<Xago> cómo limpio los "recovery mode"?
<ivedci89> hola ya se que ubuntu 8.10 "no se puede usar" porque no tiene más soporte etc...
<ivedci89> pero alguien sabe si podré instalarle aplicaciones como firefox o audacious a eso?
<ivedci89> aunque tenga que bajar las versiones viejas
<ivedci89> ??
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-06
<petete_> hi
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas
<Jakeukalane> tuve un problema
<Jakeukalane> con un usb
<Jakeukalane> que me creaba logs de tamaño cada vez mañor
<Jakeukalane> mayor
<SonikkuAmerica> Los hacen Ud. paste
<SonikkuAmerica> !paster
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'paster'.
<SonikkuAmerica> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Jakeukalane> y borré la carpeta /var/logs
<Jakeukalane> y ahora unity no me arranca
<Jakeukalane> anque no sé si tiene algo que ver
<Jakeukalane> osea, se carga todo perfecto, de hecho gasta menos recursos
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿Y por qué borró Ud. /var/log?
<Jakeukalane> pero hecho de menos tener el menú global, y bueno no tengo
<Jakeukalane> para cerrar la sesión
<Jakeukalane> pues porque había varios logs enormes de 6GB
<SonikkuAmerica> O_o Son grander
<SonikkuAmerica> *grandes
<Jakeukalane> que se crearon con el error del usb
<Jakeukalane> no me di cuenta hasta que no me quedo espacio
<Jakeukalane> en la partición /
<Jakeukalane> bueno y sólo preguntar
<Jakeukalane> como puedo ver los errores de unity al arrancar
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿Tienes LVM (manaje de volúmenes lógicos)?
<Jakeukalane> todo lo demas funciona perfecto excepto el panel
<Jakeukalane> mm no lo sé
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo parted -l ]
<SonikkuAmerica> !pastebinit
<kubot> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<SonikkuAmerica> (está el igualmente CLI de pastebin)
<Jakeukalane> que hace ese comando?
<Jakeukalane> decirme si uso LVM?
<Jakeukalane> creo por lo que he entendido de wikipedia
<Jakeukalane> que tiene que ver con que tengo / y /home en particiones diferentes y una swap?
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo parted -l ] producirá una lista de particiones del HDD o LVM (la dif es /dev/mapper vs. /dev/sdXX)
<Jakeukalane> ah
<Jakeukalane> yo tengo /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿Verá Ud. /dev/mapper?
<SonikkuAmerica> Si no, Ud. no tiene LVM. Pero no puedo ayudarle a Ud. después... también tengo que dormir.
<SonikkuAmerica> (Es un problema común con instalaciones de LVM que no tiene espacio en HDD...)
<SonikkuAmerica> ¡Adiós!
<Jakeukalane> saludos
<erchache2000> hola
<domingo> buena
<domingo> saludos
<domingo> alguien ha utilizado KVPnc
<jonne> es un gui para cisco vpn client?
<domingo> mas o menos
<domingo> sirve para varios...
<domingo> tengo problema.. que se me desconecta sin avisarme.. y se queda la pantalla congelada... y tengo que volver a entrar al client rdp
<ncw2233> domingo, no conosco ese cliente, pero busca asignarle el time out
<domingo> OK
<ncw2233> unos 10 segundos
<ncw2233> o vas probando
<domingo> ok gracias...
<domingo> dejame probar...
<ncw2233> :D
<domingo> nada
<domingo> le puse 20000
<domingo> al rato se cayo
<buenaventura> se cae la conexión a la vpn?
<ncw2233> domingo,
<ncw2233> ponele 10
<buenaventura> mira el syslog a ver qué pasa
<domingo> si la vpn
<domingo> como puedo ver eso.... soy recien en linux...
<buenaventura> mira bajo /var/log/
<domingo> ok
<ncw2233> domingo, ponele 10 !! prueba :D
<ncw2233> buenaventura, como estas ?
<ncw2233> tanto tiempo
<buenaventura> ahí puedes tener info, o bien en syslog (si existe), o bien en messages (lo mismo)
<buenaventura> o quizá haya un log específico para vpnc
<buenaventura> bien ncw2233, y usted?
<buenaventura> mmm, y no sé si tengas algo quizá en dmesg, no está de más revisarlo
<ncw2233> bien bien , capeando el frío con un té
<buenaventura> :)
<buenaventura> acá con unos mates
<chilicui1> buenos dias ~.~/
<Zanguetsu> chilicui1, hola ;-)
<chilicui1> Zanguetsu: hola o/
<Zanguetsu> chilicui1, como estamos?
<chilicui1> Zanguetsu: todo bien, comenzando el día con algo de sueño xD, como va todo por alla?
<Zanguetsu> todo bien acomodando el desorden en el site jejejeje y peleandome con el spamm en el foro de ubuntu-mx
<domingo> no tienes control de catcha?
<Zanguetsu> si de hecho si lo tenemos pero no se si este activado ya que no he podidi revisar todos los aspectos voy a dar una buseada para revisar bien
<domingo> a lo mejor te han dejado alguna pagina  oculta...
<domingo> es decir te han hackeado
<domingo> y esa paginita o script
<domingo> es el que te esta spammeando
<Zanguetsu> domingo, pues apenas me otorgaron la admin de el site no se como este de hecho si tiene algunas broncas pero nesecito hablar con los demas admins para ver que podemos hacer
<Zanguetsu> estoy pensando hacer una reunion para tratar estos temas
<italia> hola nuevo en esto
<italia> como puedo ir al sistema DESDE ubuntu 13.04 por faVOR
<italia> Puede alguien leer esto
<italia> no se si estoy haciendo las cosas bien en chat
<italia> hay alguien ahi
<italia> por favor
<Zanguetsu_> italia, hola
<Zanguetsu_> cual es el inconveniente?
<ianorlin> no es aqui
<rengo> arp-:
<rengo> estas amigo mio
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-07
<franck_> como entro al canal de irc hispano?
<j4cK_fr0st> hola
<chilicuil> hola, buenos dias o/
<SadlyMistaken> chilicuil: tardes, guapetón
<SadlyMistaken> son buenas tardes
<chilicuil> SadlyMistaken: buenos dias en el lugar donde vivo =)
<SadlyMistaken> ah vale, entonces si
<SadlyMistaken> jejejeje
<SadlyMistaken> si es latinoamerica, jodeté que os hace frio.
<SadlyMistaken> jajajaja
<SadlyMistaken> xD yo aquí asadito de calor como a mi me gusta.
<Exio666> Exio4?
<Exio666> mira el individual por favor
<aprendix> hola
<aprendix> hay alguien?
<fzeta> no
<aprendix> hay algun hacker?
<fzeta> xD, pájaro!
<aprendix> me ayudan a tirar un server?
<aprendix> 66.55.139.195:25566
<caravel_> aprendix: aquí es #Ubuntu-es ...
 * caravel_ hola todos :)
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-08
<TAR3KW0RM3D> hola
<TAR3KW0RM3D> weones
<TAR3KW0RM3D> xD
<TAR3KW0RM3D> esto esta lleno de polis mierdas
<TAR3KW0RM3D> xd
<TAR3KW0RM3D> creo yo
<TAR3KW0RM3D> lol
<TAR3KW0RM3D> joder lo canales en este server estan bien llenos
<TAR3KW0RM3D> jojojojoj
<TAR3KW0RM3D> esto esta genial para pamear
<TAR3KW0RM3D> xD
<TAR3KW0RM3D> spamear* xD
<TAR3KW0RM3D> pero muy poca actividad hay
<kenami> o7
<Tiffon> nas
<Zanguetsu> Hola o/
<chilicuil> buenos dias ~.~/
<darls> hola gente
<darls> estoy intentando editar el archivo sudoers , sin exito ,
<darls>  y cuando pongo sudo me sale estoo  sudo: >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error junto a la línea 1 <<<
<darls> no me puedo loggear como root .
<mimecar> quita las modificaciones que has hecho
<darls> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/136987#.UgPP1qzhm3d
<darls> mira ago lo que dice en el link ese , pero no puedo sobrescribir el archivo
<mimecar> ese artículo es del 2010
<mimecar> y 'su' no se usa desde hace tiempo
<darls> pufff
<darls> no tenia ni idea..
<mimecar> aparte, # This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root.
<mimecar> y las instrucciones no usan ese comando
<mimecar> ¿para que quieres modificar ese archivo?
<darls> en verdad solo queria añadir un  usuario nuevo al archivo sudo , y me encontre con que no podia usar ni sudo con  mi cuenta administrador
<darls> al edditar el archivo, algo hize mal. ahora puedo entrar a mi usuario cuando enciendo mi pc, pero alabrir la terminal y poner sudo , me dice error
<mimecar> resumiendo, ahora ya no puedes usar sudo de ninguna forma
<elien> HOla buenos dias... consulta: Inserte mi memoria usb y por alguna razon no se que se activo que ahora no puedo eliminar ni copiar archivos sobre ella. La inserto en una maquina con win y si me permite! Alguien puede ayudar?
<darls> entonces nop hay arreglo?
<mimecar> iniciar con un live cd, quitar lo que has modificado
<darls> vale ,
<mimecar> y la próxima vez no usar documentación con 3 años de antiguedad
<darls> entro con ubuntu 13.
<darls> vale.
<mimecar> tienes que usar un live cd
<darls> voy a entrar en live cd
<darls> me dejara usar sudo en live cd?
<mimecar> podrás editar el archivo
<darls> ok
<darls> voy a ello
<mimecar> sólo quita lo que has modificado
<darls> es que no se pero me da que esta en blanco
<mimecar> no has hecho una copia del archivo antes?
<darls> no
<darls> ya habia añadido muchas veces , usuarios
<darls> sin que me pasara nada
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> ya aprenderás, a las malas
<darls> jajajaja
<mimecar> si no tuvieras contenido igual te toca reinstalar
<mimecar> por qué no usas las herramientas que te da el sistema y lo haces a mano?
<darls> esa es la movida, que tengo 1000gb y particionado , una instalacion pàra ubuntu , debian y bugtraq
<darls> que herraminetas me da el sistema para hacerlo a mano?
<mimecar> puedes añadir usuarios de forma gráfica
<darls> si , lo hago asi...
<darls> configuaracions de sistema , ---> cuentas de usuario .----> desbloqear ---> y añado el usuario , cambio la foto ,nombre , y password
<darls> pero luego con ese usuario no me deja hacer sudo , ysiempre  me toca editar el archivo sudoers
<mimecar> que todos los usuarios puedan usar sudo es mala idea
<darls> si
<mimecar> ten sólo un administrador
<mimecar> y el resto usuarios sin privilegios
<darls> por eso cuando instalo ubuntu , la cuenta de root la dejo sin tocar,, y creo otra en modo grafica usuario estandar
<darls> y con esa hago todo lo que me antoja, instalo programas , etc,,
<mimecar> entonces para que modificas el sudoers?
<darls> quiero usar nmaap  y etc en la cuenta de usuario estandar pero nome deja
<elien> HOla buenos dias... consulta: Inserte mi memoria usb y por alguna razon no se que se activo que ahora no puedo eliminar ni copiar archivos sobre ella. La inserto en una maquina con win y si me permite! Alguien puede ayudar?
<darls> es mala idea?  tu que dices deberia hacerlo con la cuenta de root y dejarme de tanto rollo?
<mimecar> darls, tan complicado es en la consola iniciar sesión con el otro usuario?
<mimecar> elien, ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<elien> usando 13
<darls> estando en la cuenta de estandar , con la terminal se que con el comando whoami veo el usuario
<darls> pero  no te entendi mucho
<mimecar> abres una consola
<mimecar> login
<mimecar> pones los datos del otro usuario
<Rope> mimecar, necesitas editar tru locale que todos tus acenbtos se ven asi: <mimecar> elien, ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<mimecar>  Rope estoy usando utf-8
<Rope> pues se ve mal
<darls> en la consola escribo  -----> login
<darls> luego el nombre del usuario
<mimecar> si usaras utf-8 los verías bien, se usa por defecto en linux
<darls> ok voy a ver
<darls> no sabia de ese comando, gracias
<darls> login: posiblemente no se puede trabajar sin el administrador
<elien> estoy usando la version 13.01 la ultima
<darls> primero voy arrancar live cd,, aora vuelvo
<mimecar> elien, abre la utilidad de discos de ubuntu y mira si el usb tiene errores
<mimecar> lo desconectas bien cuando lo quitas o a lo bestia?
<elien> lo desconecto bien siempre....
<Rope> @lengua mimecar
<mimecar> ?
<Rope> "...o lo quitas a lo bestia..." <--no bueno
<mimecar> qué entiendes por quitarlo a lo bestia?
<mimecar> no es ninguna palabra malsonante
<Rope> aca si
<m4v> Rope: no veo ningún problema
<elien> mimecar que utilidad de discos te refieres?
<elien> disculpa soy algo nuevo con linux....
<mimecar> en el menú de unity escribe "disco"
<mimecar> puede que te salga de esa forma
<Rope> pues quizas alla en su pais alo bestia npo signifique nada pero aca es como decirle estupido a la persona
<elien> ok. escribo y no me sale...
<elien> si me dices el nombre de la utilidad la bajo de inmedaito e instalo.
<mimecar> no estoy ahora en ubuntu para buscar el nombre
<m4v> Rope: Si quieres discutir algún problema con los ops está el canal #ubuntu-es-ops.
<Rope> no quiero dicutir nada, solo aclaro que no puedes decirle a alguien que busca ayuda "a lo bestia" no importa si eres o no ircop
<mimecar> me apuntaré en el listado de "palabras raras en algún sitio" la palabra
<Rope> el CoC lo estipula abiertamente
<mimecar> "a lo bestia" es que desconecta el usb directamente sin expulsar
<Rope> vaya para el offtopic, no quiero seguir esto pero se escucho grosero, ahi paro @lengua
<MrTulias> elien, se llama así, utilidad de discos, empieza a escribirlo en el menú y aparecerá
<elien> ok
<m4v> Rope: el único ofendido acá sos vos.
<Rope> pues paremos esto a lo bestia, que les parece?
<mimecar> Rope, en tonces tendrás un listado de palabras ofensivas por país no?
<mimecar> entonces
<m4v> bueno, no se puede discutir así aquí.
<Rope> solo usa palabras nitidas, porque lo que en tu pais es correcto en el de m4v no lo es y asi, tratemos de ser civilizados, gracias
<elien> ok amigos, estoy dentro del disks (utilidad de discos) veo los respectivos drives de mi equipo
<mimecar> elien, te sale el usb?
<elien> sip
<mimecar> si lo seleccionas te saldrá alguna opción que sea reparar o similar
<elien> restore?
<m4v> Rope: mimecar no dijo nada que te pueda tomar como ofensivo, si quieres continuar con la discusión ve a #ubuntu-es-ops, si no quieres discutir como ya dijiste, no hay nada que discutir entonces.
<mimecar> elien, puedes hacer una captura de pantalla y subirla a imagebin?
<elien> claro...
<elien> dame unos mins, mimecar...
<Rope> m4v, yo no quiero seguir en esto, ya lo termine a lo bestia hace 4 lineas arriba, SI TU QUIERES SUGUIR EN ESTO VETE A OFFTOPIC, YO SIGN OFF
<mimecar> elien, ok, avisa cuando lo tengas
<m4v> Rope: en este canal hay muchas culturas, todos tenemos que tener cuidado con lo que decimos, pero también hay que ser tolerantes y no enfadarse facilmente por lo que otro pueda decir. Vos en estos momentos no estas siendo tolerante.
 * Rope off
<elien> mimecar http://imagebin.org/266931
<mimecar> pulsa primero en el botón de desmontar
<elien> ok mimecar... listo!
<mimecar> ahora en uno de los botones que salen debajo de la partición tendrías que tener la opción
<elien> aja q opcion?
<mimecar> en teoría reparar / repair
<mimecar> si el disco tiene errores ubuntu no te lo montará
<mimecar> lo puedes reparar en ubuntu o reiniciar y repararlo en windows
<mimecar> lo que te sea más cómodo
<elien> mimecar, no tengo la opcion repair
<mimecar> abre una consola
<elien> listo
<elien> abierta
<mimecar> el disco lo tienes desmontado verdad?
<elien> si
<mimecar> prueba con => sudo fsck.vfat /dev/sdb
<elien> ok dejame intentar,,,
<mimecar> si no te deja
<mimecar> prueba con => sudo fsck.vfat /dev/sdb1
<mimecar> no me acuerdo ahora si admite también el dispositivo directamente
<elien> dosfsck 3.0.14, 23 Jan 2023, FAT32, LFN
<elien> Logical sector size (64543 bytes) is not a multiple of the physical sector size.
<elien> ese fue el resultado!
<elien> con el primer comando, ejecuto el segundo?
<mimecar> sí
<elien> con el segundo.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5963418/
<mimecar> parece que la última vez no desmontastes el disco
<mimecar> tienes datos importantes?
<elien> lo uso para reproducir musica en el auto... quizas alli.
<elien> la verdad nop...
<mimecar> ok, entonces selecciona 1
<elien> ejecutad
<elien> ahora intento? copiar o eliminar algo?
<mimecar> quita el disco y conectalo para que el sistema lo monte y prueba
<elien> probando... no me permite aun
<elien> no puedo borrar ni escribir sobre el la memoria.
<mimecar> te de algún mensaje?
<elien> si
<elien> cuando trato de eliminar,.. me bota el mensaje que no se puede borar dicho archivo y da la ruta...
<elien> solamente.
<elien> si trato de crear una carpeta nueva en el usb lo mismo, q no se puede crear...
<elien> si entro a las propiedades de al memoria.. en la pestaña permisos, veo que grupo y otros esta prohibido
<mimecar> en la consola => sudo mount /deb/sdb1 /media/KINGSTON -o rw remount
<mimecar> si eso no te lo remonta como escritura, estoy sin ideas
<elien> sale eso mimecar  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5963445/
<msjfg> hola gente de nuevo
<mimecar> sudo umount /deb/sdb1
<mimecar> sudo mount /deb/sdb1 /media/KINGSTON -o rw
<msjfg> mimecar entrado en live cd e abierto la terminal escrito --> sudo visudo y ya me ha salido el archiivo entero lo e guardado y lo e sobrescrito,,,,
<mimecar> si pones visudo no te servirá de mucho
<mimecar> por defecto trabaja en el live cd
<elien> me sale esto mount: special device /deb/sdb1 does not exist
<mimecar> elien, /dev
<mimecar> he puesto una b que no tocaba en los dos comandos
<mimecar> msjfg, quita el cambio que has hecho en el archivo del disco
<msjfg> aor amismo estoy en la terminal con live cd
<Zanguetsu> elien, hola ya intentaste con reiniciar la pc?
<mimecar> no te pongas a modificarlo también
<elien> elien@ubugap-1:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/KINGSTON -o rw
<elien> mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /media/KINGSTON busy
<elien> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /media/KINGSTON
<elien> sale eso!
<mimecar> cierra los programas que tienes abiertos y estan usando la memoria usb
<msjfg> aber arranqe live cd escribi eso que te dije,  y lo guarde , y sali y al reiniciar me pasaba lo mismo error en sudo en la linea sintaxis 1
<elien> zanguetsu, si reinicie y nada amigo,,
<msjfg> <<<
<Zanguetsu> :3
<mimecar> msjfg, has abierto el archivo que tienes en el disco duro (sí / no)?
<elien> todo cerrado mimecar.
<msjfg> creo que no
<mimecar> msjfg, tienes que editar el archivo del disco duro
<mimecar> el del live cd no
<msjfg> ah, pues no sabia
<msjfg> no lo sabia
<mimecar> monta el disco duro desde nautilus
<Zanguetsu> mimecar, esto es muy poco ortodoxo pero que intente montar el disco o usb en una maquina con el sistema operativo de las ventanas
<Zanguetsu> asi resolvi una vez un problema de montaje
<Zanguetsu> en linux
<Zanguetsu> se que no es lo mejor pero puede resultarle tambien
<mimecar> mientras se arregle un problema da lo mismo como lo hagas
<Zanguetsu> mimecar, tienez razon
<elien> hola mimecar,,, cerre todo los programas..
<mimecar> usa primero el sudo umount...
<mimecar> y después el otro
<ubuntuyaestabien> necesito meter el comando pkexec sudoers?
<mimecar> para que lo quieres meter?
<Zanguetsu> elien, intenta conectar tu disco o usb a una maquina con windos o a otra maquina con linux si te lo monta bien en esas compus despues no te deberia dar lata el usb
<elien> zanguetsu, lo conecte a una con win y sin problemas y volvi a insertar en mi maq con ubu y nada
<Zanguetsu> mmmmm esta raro el caso
<Zanguetsu> con ese metodo solucione el problema de montaje con una usb en mi ubuntu 12.04
<Zanguetsu> deja pensar un poco mas
<ubuntuyaestabien> puff para intentar modificarlo el del disco duro ,no encuentro nada de informacion reciente ubuntu 13 y el internet me va lento asta para cargas paginas
<mimecar> ubuntuyaestabien, ya has montado el disco desde nautilus?
<ubuntuyaestabien> entrtado a discos y e montado todas las particiones ext4
<mimecar> sólo tienes que montar el disco y dejar el archivo sudoers con su contenido original
<mimecar> el que tenía antes de que lo editaras
<ubuntuyaestabien> pero ya le di al boton de montar
<ubuntuyaestabien> el de play
<ubuntuyaestabien> eeee encontrado el archivo en la carpeta etc , sudoers.tmp y al abrilo me da error
<ubuntuyaestabien> buscando por ahi
<mimecar> te aconsejo que sólo edites el archivo original
<mimecar> no accedas directamente a la ruta /etc o estarás trabajando en el live cd
<ubuntuyaestabien> pues no9 entiendo nada,,,, como accedo al archivo original?
<ubuntuyaestabien> me creia que solo estaba ese,
<ubuntuyaestabien> vale pues cierro nautilus de todas maneras me pone error
<mimecar>  /media/ruta.../etc
<ubuntuyaestabien> ya nose que mas hacer , aparte de clavarle el destornillador ala torre
<mimecar> eso sería en el disco duro
<mimecar>  /etc sería en el live cd
<mimecar> ¿en que carpeta has montado el disco duro?
<ubuntuyaestabien> en /media solo me sale cdrom y ibubuntu
<mimecar> entra en el segundo
<mimecar> qué contiene?
<ubuntuyaestabien> 2 carpetas con un disco duro pequeñoç
<mimecar> di el nombre de las carpetas
<ubuntuyaestabien> 7dd4dbed7-16d1-44e5-9e42-8cb78367d17c
<mimecar> entra en esa carpeta
<ubuntuyaestabien> en una carpeta me da elegir a los usuarios que tengo en mi sistema y en la otra me da
<ubuntuyaestabien> u nmonto decarpetas etc /media todas las carpeas que estan
<mimecar> en esea es en la que tienes que entrar
<ubuntuyaestabien> donde estan todas las carpetas?
<mimecar> a partir de esa ruta busca el archivo que has modificado y deja el contenido original
<mimecar> esas son las carpetas del disco duro
<ubuntuyaestabien> que se encuentra etc/sudores?
<ubuntuyaestabien> ok
<ubuntuyaestabien> aki ai muchos archivos pero solo uno que conenga el nombre
<ubuntuyaestabien> sudoers
<ubuntuyaestabien> y al entrar error me dice
<ubuntuyaestabien> puff no se ,,
<ubuntuyaestabien> se me a ocurrido abrir 2 nautilus
<ubuntuyaestabien> el del discoc duro y el live cd y copiar el archivo y pegarlo al disco duroi
<ubuntuyaestabien> pero tampoco me deja
<mimecar> ¿cómo editastes la última vez el sudoers?
<ubuntuyaestabien> visudo
<ubuntuyaestabien> solo e usado ese
<ubuntuyaestabien> estoy fli9pando , las otras veces añadi el usuario en cero coma desde laterminal añadi el usuario mas (all ALL=ALL y en 1 minuto funcionadno)
<mimecar> entonces usa el mismo programa y quita tus cambios
<mimecar> 1 - Trabajas sin backup
<mimecar> 2 - No estas en Windows, nada de permisos de administrador para todos los usuarios
<ubuntuyaestabien> vale tio no tengo ni  pajara de idea
<ubuntuyaestabien> dejalo
<mimecar> pues aprende
<mimecar> cuando modificas cosas a mano haz siempre un backup antes
<ubuntuyaestabien> eso ya  no me volvera a  pasar ,
<mimecar> abre una consola, vete a la ruta del archivo y quita los cambios con visudo
<ubuntuyaestabien> /etc/sudoers: Permiso denegadoo
<mimecar> estas accediendo a /etc/sudoers directamente?
<ubuntuyaestabien> lño hago desde root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu#
<mimecar>  /etc/sudoers es el live cd
<mimecar> ¿es eso lo que quieres hacer?
<ubuntuyaestabien> con ls me muestra donde estoy estoy en descargas ;desktop ;documentos
<mimecar>  /home/ubuntu pertenece al live cd, no a tu disco duro
<mimecar>  /etc/sudoerrs es el live cd
<mimecar>  /media/....../etc/sudoers es el disco duro
<ubuntuyaestabien> es que no se entrar desde la consola a la ruta de la carpeta
<mimecar> cd ruta
<ubuntuyaestabien> si ya lo se lo hemos visto antes
<ubuntuyaestabien> cd ..
<ubuntuyaestabien> ostras valla que funciona los de windows aki
<ubuntuyaestabien> el cd ..
<ubuntuyaestabien> vale
<ubuntuyaestabien> ya estoy
<ubuntuyaestabien> root@ubuntu:/media/ubuntu/b98ea524-48bb-4918-8a2a-4be51607d3dc#
<ubuntuyaestabien> al entrar ala carpeta esa me sale eso,,
<mimecar> entra en etc y usa visudo
<ubuntuyaestabien> estoy en etc
<ubuntuyaestabien> veo 2 archivos --> sudoers en blanco
<ubuntuyaestabien> y otro sudoers.d    --> en azul
<mimecar> haz lo mismo que hicistes para editar el archivo
<ubuntuyaestabien> pero estoy en la ruta etc  , no tengo que poner un comando para editar el sudoers
<ubuntuyaestabien> o desde la terminal en etc, pongo su visudo
<ubuntuyaestabien> que era lo quye hize
<mimecar> no tienes el comando visudo?
<ubuntuyaestabien> vale en etc , pongo solo en la terminal visudo
<mimecar> visudo y tu ruta al sudoers
<ubuntuyaestabien> visudo /etc/sudoers.tmp
<ubuntuyaestabien> o desde /media/346859ngfj'496/etc
<mimecar> lee lo que dice cada línea
<mimecar> y piensa lo que hace en cada caso
<mimecar> pista => / es el live cd
<usf> puff se me va el internet
<usf> visudo /media/ubuntu/b98ea524-48bb-4918-8a2a-4be51607d3dc/etc
<usf> eso es lo que tengo que acer no? visudo y la ruta lo que tu me has dicho¿?
<mimecar> por partes
<mimecar> pon el comando que usastes en el sistema original para hacer la modificación
<usf> sudo visudo
<usf> o su visudo no me acuerdo cual fue pero uno de esos dos
<mimecar> nada más? sin la ruta al archivo?
<usf> exacto
<usf> leiste el link que te pase
<usf> que decias que era de 2008
<mimecar> entonces tendrás que hacer que tu carpeta de media sea /
<mimecar> y eso se complica un poco
<usf> jo
<usf> qe mal
<usf> ya puse el comadno conforme lo puse y lo guarde, pero seguro que si reinciio va seguir mal,
<mimecar> el comando lo has ejecutado en el live cd
<mimecar> cuando reinicies el contenido del live cd se pierde
<usf> puff
<mimecar> tendrás que usar chroot para que tu disco duro pase a ser /
<mimecar> lo que no se es si necesitarás varios pasos para que visudo te funcione dentro del chroot
<mimecar> ahí ya te tendrán que ayudar otros
<usf> a que te refieires con /
<usf> bara
<usf> raiz?
<mimecar> la carpeta raíz del sistema
<usf> tengo las particiones separadas
<mimecar> y?
<usf> swap , / , home y me aparece qqe /boot
<usf> nada poor si servia de algo
<mimecar> con chroot haces que el nuevo raíz sea /media...
<usf> puff
<mimecar> has modificado un archivo crítico del sistema
<mimecar> no has cambiado el nombre de una carpeta
<usf> le clavare el destornillador al sobre mesa ahora mismo, y lo pagare , dentro de unas semanas cuando se me pase el enfado intentare buscar algo de informacion de chroot
<usf> jajjaja biren gracias por tu tiempo mimecar
<mimecar> al que tienes que "atacar" es al que está enfrente de la pantalla
<usf> a quien?
<mimecar> la próxima vez te evitas todo esto con una copia del archivo original
<usf> pues sii
<usf> pufff me cago en todo archivos critickos del sistema
<usf> jajjajaja y si formateo
<usf> solo la configurtacion de ubuntu
<usf> ?
<mimecar> cuando vuelvas a modificar el archivo te lo cargarás de nuevo
<usf> no ....
<mimecar> si formateas pierdes todas las configuraciones y programas instalados
<usf> porque are copia
<usf> ya lose, y estoy flipando, porque tengo un monton de cosas
<mimecar> sólo tienes que quitar /
<mimecar> eso o arreglar el problema
<usf> pero si se me arregla eso me conformo , vuelvo a instalar de nuevo todo
<mimecar> haz una copia de seguridad en un disco externo de los datos que no puedas perder
<usf> ya tengo un disco duro externo con toda mi informacion
<usf> en el pc sobre mesa no tengo nada
<usf> todo es irelevante
<mimecar> si no lo copias lo puedes perder
<usf> el que puedo perder no te entiendo?
<usf> te estoy diciedno que no tengo nada en el pc nada mas que 4 fondos de pantalla
<usf> y  programas instalados
<mimecar> antes has dicho que tienes varias distribuciones y datos
<mimecar> si ya lo tienes todo respaldado adelante
<usf> si , eso si
<usf> por eso te digo al tokar / no le pasara nada a las otras distros?
<mimecar> si eliges bien las particiones no
<usf> porque al final de la isntalaciond eubuntu , recuerdo que pide donde quieres instalar el grub
<mimecar> en el caso de equivocarte puedes borrar cosas de otra distribución
<usf> losem
<usf> lose ,
<usf> tambien me a pasado
<usf> oie por cierto
<usf> desde hace muchos años siempre estas aki
<usf> mimecar
<mimecar> ya estoy un tiempo
<usf> sii
<usf> porque siempre estas conectado?
<usf> trabajsa en esto o que?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> dejo la ventana abierta por las noches mientras trabajo con el ordenador
<usf> ams
<usf> ya
<usf> comprendo
<usf> y que usas ubutnu 13?
<mimecar> tengo ubuntu virtualizado
<usf> estos dias atras al instalar un programa desde el centro de softaware
<usf> se me cerrraba inseperadamente
<usf> guay
<usf> pero que version la 13?
<usf> qiero decir cual es mas estable ?
<mimecar> virtualizado ubuntu server para un par de servidores
<usf> la 12.04 la 10 o la 13
<mimecar> en linux no uso ubuntu
<mimecar> la última te puede ir bien
<usf> la 13 ? no ? que es la que tengo
<usf> guay
<usf> me voy del live
<ivedci89> holahola
<ivedci89> he instalado el plugin de alsamixer
<ivedci89> el equal
<ivedci89> pero ya generé el .asoundrc
<ivedci89> incluso reinicie el sistema para que arranqe el alsamixer de nuevo
<ivedci89> pero el equalizador no hace efectos
<Rope> uff y nada verdad?
<ivedci89> noo
<ivedci89> lo queria para equalizar globalmente en especial porque rythmbox no tiene equ
<ivedci89> y me gusta ese programa... nunca lo uso por el asunto de no tiene equ
<tavo-87> QUE ACES
<ivedci89> tavo-87: a quien le decis
<kchengue> hola que tal
<kchengue> necesito ayuda
<ivedci89> kchengue:
<ivedci89> expon tus preguntas directas completando con informacion importante
<kchengue> mi problema es el siguiente: instale ubuntu 13.04 en mi ultrabook y resulta ue no logro que se conecte a la red wifi de casa
<ivedci89> pero te la reconoce?
<kchengue> si
<kchengue> es mas se conecta a un punto wifi creado con mi movil
<kchengue> pero no conecta al modem de la red de mi casa
<kchengue> detecta la red me pide la contraseña pero no conecta
<ivedci89> entra a tu modem, y cambia el nombre de la red, tambien cambia de cnal, ponele un nombre corto a la red, luego una vez guardados los cambios apaga 20 segundos y encende de nuevo el modem...
<kchengue> perfecto
<ivedci89> pone una contraseña WEP también...
<kchengue> lo voy a intentar
<kchengue> gracias
<ivedci89> a mi me pasaba con un chip wireless viejo eso
<ivedci89> que no respondia bien con wpa2
<kchengue> ya veo
<ivedci89> si no te funcion con eso... entonces tenes un problema grave con el router...
<ivedci89> si no te funcion con eso... entonces tenes un problema grave con el router... kchengue
<kchengue> no funcioni
<kchengue> quizas si cambio el tipo de cifrado?
<ivedci89> pon wep
<ivedci89> de eso te hablaba
<ivedci89>  ponelo en WEP
<ivedci89> no WPAx
<ivedci89> wep es inseguro, pero si pones una contraseña con minusculas mayuscula un signo y un numero, se lo re complicas
<mimecar> ivedci89, wep tardan menos de 5 minutos en sacar la contraseña
<mimecar> contando en ese tiempo encender el ordenador y buscar el programa
<ivedci89> inyectando
<ivedci89> mimecar:  inyectando si, pero casi nadie sabe o entiende como inyectar
<mimecar> es una búsqueda en google y seguir un par de pasos
<mimecar> usar wep es lo mismo que no tener cifrado
<kchengue> de todas formas no funciono
<ivedci89> entonces reemplazá el modem
<kchengue> creo que el modem router esta maldito ajaja
<ivedci89> pues, si conecta a una red de tu celu no es el dispositivo sino tu modem el problema
<kchengue> ya veo
<kchengue> muchas gracias igual
<ivedci89> eso eso eso (moviendo el indice)
<ivedci89> está maldiiiiitiaaa
<ivedci89> a que distancia intentas conectarte?
<kchengue> jaja a todas desde una habitacion de distancia a tener el router encima de la ultrabook jaajajajaja
<ivedci89> y bue... MALDITO ROUTER
<kchengue> si
<kchengue> por lo menos pude resolver el problema del RAID
<kchengue> jjaaja
<ivedci89> LA VERDAD mimecar yo he intentado inyectar pero creo que no pude, siempre termine capturando miles y miles de *cap para poder sacar las passes
<el_magico> wuenas, me aparacen 2 errores en la cosnola al acrtuialazar
<el_magico> imposible obtener http:ppa launch.net /anton-sudak/indicators
<el_magico> abro el enlacen pero me da error la pagina
<el_magico> W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/anton-sudak/indicators/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<chilicuil> el_magico: eliminaron el ppa, buscan en /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ el archivo de ese ppa y borralo
<el_magico> hola , chilicuil , estoy en la ruta /etc/apt/source.list.d y tengo 2 archivos que ponen (anton-sudak-raring.list)
<el_magico> los borro los dos ,!
<el_magico> eii , pero no lo puedo mover ala  papalera,,,
<el_magico> el comadno delete sirve aki?
<el_magico> esto srive  vim /etc/apt/sources.list.d/¿
<el_magico> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nombre_del_ppa
<el_magico> o este mejor?
<el_magico> vale , ya los e borrrado desde la terminal
<el_magico> ahora voy a exit
<el_magico> y hacer el update
<el_magico> ya esta
<el_magico> arreglado
<El_magiCo> color
<El_magiCo> buenas, gente,  ,, tengo un problemilla en el portatil tengo instalado widnwos 7 y ubuntu,enchufo el pc y al entrar al grub cuando entro a ubuntu se me queda cargando con el logotipo
<El_magiCo> nunca arranca el sistema,,,en cambio w7 si arranca sin problemas
<GridCube> antes cargaba?
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-09
<El_magiCo> nunca
<El_magiCo> hace 2 semanas que formate el portatil
<El_magiCo> y instale w7 y ubuntu
<El_magiCo> alguna idea?
<El_magiCo> intente volver a formatear la particiones de ubuntu
<El_magiCo> pero paso lo mismo ademas de tener que arreglar el mbr de windwos
<GridCube> si reinstalaste el mrb de windows entonces bien puede haber echo que no puedas bootear ubuntu, tenes que fijarte usando boot-repair desde una sesion live y arreglarlo
<El_magiCo> entonces entro con ubuntu live cd
<El_magiCo> y en la terminal escribo-ñ------> boot-repair
<El_magiCo> y se soluciona el problema?
<L0B0X7> :) hola
<Marco_aurelio> Buenas, soy nuevo en ubuntu y tengo una consulta alguien me podria ayudar?
<El_magiCo> hola, buenas, alguien ppuede decirme porque al enchufar el pc entrado a mmi ubuntu pongo la cuenta de root escribo la contraseña bienn , pero parpadea la pantalla en negro,  y vuleve a pedrime la password
<El_magiCo> encontrado este comando buscando por ahi ,,,sudo chmod -R 775 /home/tuusuario
<mimecar> la cuenta de root?
<El_magiCo> si
<El_magiCo> estoy con la estandar que si me a dejado entrar
<mimecar> tendrás una cuenta de usuario con permisos para usar sudo
<El_magiCo> si mimecar ,
<mimecar> ¿qué has hecho antes del fallo
<El_magiCo> al final ayer edite el archivo visudo
<mimecar> por qué entras cada vez con un nick diferente?
<El_magiCo> me acoste ala cama super tarde,, y aora encendi el pc
<El_magiCo> pufff porque no soy mu yb bueno para los nicks,, pero este ya se keda, cuando teng un tiempo me lo registr
<mimecar> con todo lo que tocastes de visudo, no se como está tu sistema
<El_magiCo> entonces este comando no te llama la atencion=
<El_magiCo> ?
<El_magiCo> udo chmod -R 775 /home/tuusuario
<mimecar> no se que vas a conseguir con eso aparte de dejar los permisos peor de lo que están
<El_magiCo> al meter el comando --_>groups user me responde que no existe nmingun usuario
<mimecar> dejastes el archivo sudoers como estaba originalmente?
<El_magiCo> si,
<mimecar> entonces todo debería funcionar como antes
<El_magiCo> y aparte aprendi muchas cosas del fichero de ayer
<El_magiCo> lo unico que hize muy añadir suudo a esta cuenta estandar que es mia,,,
<El_magiCo> estoy buscando informacion pero todo es de ubuntu 12.04. 12.10
<mimecar> deja el archivo como estaba antes de que lo tocaras
<El_magiCo> te copio el archivo visudo para que veas como esta?
<El_magiCo> pastebin
<mimecar> lo tienes ahora como lo tenías antes de tocarlo (sí / no)?
<El_magiCo> no
<El_magiCo> lo tengo con sudo
<El_magiCo> voy acer una copia antes de tocarlo otra volta
<El_magiCo> http://pastebin.com/QakGrE3e
<mimecar> si dejas el archivo como lo tenías originalmente te debería funcionar todo
<mimecar> siempre que no hayas hecho más cambios en tu sistema tipo chmod...
<El_magiCo> es que no tengo archivo original para compararlo,, mimecar
<mimecar> sabrás lo que modificastes antes de romper el sistema no?
<El_magiCo> todo lo que escrito en la terminal , esta con el comando histroy
<El_magiCo> SI
<mimecar> dejalo como estaba antes
<El_magiCo> voy , a comer , y ahora vovlere
<El_magiCo> haber si plo puedo arreglar,,
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<Dell> buenos días
<Dell> cómo sé que tengo la wlan siempre arriba y que cada vez que reinicie no se me caiga?
<Dell> es para un Portátil que no va a quedar para mí
<mimecar> si no apagas la red wifi seguirá encendida
<buenaventura> que reinicies qué?
<Dell> es que ya me pasó 2 veces, cuando instalé no me reconoció la BCM, hice upgrade y update e instalé los privativos, pero cuando reinicié no tenía activos los privativos y los levanté de nuevo, y reinicié de nuevo y PUM otra vez abajo
<Dell> buenaventura: el portátil
<buenaventura> no entiendola consulta
<buenaventura> a qué te referís con que no se caiga?
<Dell> buenaventura: que cada vez que reinicio el portátil, se baja la wlan
<buenaventura> define 'se baja'
<mimecar> Dell, las actualizaciones las tienes que poner siempre
<mimecar> si tu wifi depende de la compilación de un kernel, tendrás que arreglarlo en cada actualización
<Dell> pues reinicié y quedé conectado
<Dell> es una BCM 4312, ese depende del kernel?
<mimecar> si estas con un driver privativo, depende del kernel
<Dell> y cómo mantengo esa CBM 4312 con un driver que no sea privativo?
<mimecar> si tu tarjeta necesita un driver privativo poco puedes hacer
<Dell> mimecar: yo recuerdo que en Debian uno instalaba un BCM cuter o algo así, pero desde hace más de 4 años que no uso un computador y poco me acuerdo :(
<Dell> puedo modificar las particiones de Ubuntu sin reinstalar?
<mimecar> sí
<Dell> me explico, tengo un SSD de 8 GB donde instalé Ubuntu y una SD clase 10 de 8 GB también, quiero dejar /home en la SD y / en el SSD
<mimecar> cambiar las particiones de dispositivo no es tan sencillo
<Dell> y asignar /home a la SD tampoco?
<mimecar> tendrías que copiar de forma manual tus datos de /home
<mimecar> las sd tienen un tiempo de vida, si escribes mucho lo reducirás
<Dell> ah ok, y sí sólo dejo la carpeta descargas y documentos, como para no estar escribiendo y borrando mucho, el portátil es para un crío y él sólo ha de jugar y de vez en cuando descargar cositas varias
<mimecar> con 8 GB de ssd parece más un netbook que un portatil
<Dell> te digo que es de 15'
<mimecar> ok
<crx_> hola
<Dell> entonces si puedo crearle un enlace a la SD para que almacene las descargas?
<mimecar> sí
<Dell> y puedo modificar el mnttab para que quede automontando la SD?
<mimecar> si dejas la tarjeta dentro debería montarla automaticamente
<Dell> me dice: "enlace cruzados entre dispositivos no válido"
<mimecar> ¿cómo lo estas haciendo?
<El_magiCo> hola gente
<El_magiCo> tengo un portatil ,que no me arranca ubuntu
<El_magiCo> pero si me arranca w7
<Dell> ln -dfF /home/user/Descargas /media/Archivos/Descargas
<El_magiCo> ayer encontre una web donde se podia reparar grub
<El_magiCo> solo abia que instalar el pppa:yunnubuntu
<El_magiCo> acer un sudo apt-get update , y luego el installl
<mimecar> Dell, nautilus te da la opción de crear un enlace al mover un archivo
<mimecar> El_magiCo, tu problema muta cada vez más
<El_magiCo> jajajajaja
<El_magiCo> es otro pc
<El_magiCo> jajajajajaja
<El_magiCo> todo eso con el boot-repair
<El_magiCo> un proggrama muy intiutivo pero me dice que lo a reparado ,saco el live cd y movida, pantalla nergra grub rescue
<Dell> \o/ weee ya pude :D
<crx_> alguien tiene idea por que no puedo cambiar la mac
<mimecar> crx_, para que quieres modificar tu mac?
<buenaventura> por una lenovo?
<buenaventura> mimecar: supongo que porque tiene display port en lugar de hdmi
<mimecar> no es lo mismo la dirección mac que usar un ordenador mac
<buenaventura> crx_: explícate un poco, qué utilizas? ifconfig? macchanger?
<buenaventura> no somos adivinos
<buenaventura> qué error obtienes?
<buenaventura> !detales !detalles
<kubot> buenaventura: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<buenaventura> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<crx_> aaaaaaa jajaja entonces seria, que no puedo cambiar direcciones mac de tarjetas de red
<mimecar> para que necesitas hacer eso?
<crx_> me hackean, hace un tiempo atras las habia cambiado pero ahora ultimo no me deja cambiarlas
<crx_> entran a mi facebook de otras pc, he probado todo
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> aunque cambies la mac seguirán entrando
<buenaventura> y en qué se relaciona con la mac address?
<crx_> de hecho pero sospecho en programas escuchas
<buenaventura> cambia la contraseña del facebook
<crx_> las relaciono, ya que en algun momento se  colgaron de mi pc
<mimecar> si utilizas la conexión segura con facebook no te pueden sacar la contraseña
<mimecar> formatea tu equipo y cuando tengas el sistema limpio cambia la contraseña de facebook
<crx_> eso pensaba, pero revise conexiones y encontre accesos desde safari el cual no usamos
<mimecar> conectate en local al router, pon una contraseña buena que use wpa2
<crx_> tengo un hijo que medio hacker y creo no seria de serca de mi casa
<mimecar> crx_, conectate en local al router, reinicia configuración y pon contraseñas buenas
<crx_> tengo el router con los equipos maqueados
<mimecar> una contraseña larga con wpa2 no la sacan
<crx_> probare
<crx_> debian que tan seguro es
<crx_> debian 7
<mimecar> igual que ubuntu
<crx_> estoy con el 13
<El_magiCo> formatear el pc por eso?
<mimecar> El_magiCo, ?
<crx_> estoy experimentando con los corta fuego
<El_magiCo> alguien dijo que formateare el pc
<Exio4> Dell: tiene que ser simbolico, un hardlink es solo posible en el mismo filesystem
<crx_> y net activyti wier
<mimecar> crx_, haz lo que te he dicho y no te entrarán
<El_magiCo> no estoy muy seguro pero seguro tienes un snifer escuchando al pc
<El_magiCo> solo tiene que configurar bien el roter y ya nadie podra acerse con su sistema
<crx_> como veo ese snifer
<mimecar> reinicia la configuración del router usando un cable de red y pon contraseñas decentes
<El_magiCo> ppues con wirshark
<crx_> uno de los corta fuegos no me deja desabilitar ssh
<El_magiCo> se puede detecvtar snifer
<El_magiCo> con los paquetes arp
<crx_> mmmm????
<mimecar> lo queréis hacer de la forma más complicada y lenta posible
<crx_> no soy muy experto, cuentame
<El_magiCo> lo que tienes que hacer es coger y reinciar el roter conectaterte por cable
<El_magiCo> cambiar las password de aceeso al roter y wpa2
<El_magiCo> filtar los equipos que vallas a utilizar
<kakao> crx asegurate que tu router tiene desactivada la opción WPS, si no con reaver te sacan la contraseña en un pispas.
<El_magiCo> y un par de cositas mas,,,,
<El_magiCo> luego conecta otra vez el wifi
<El_magiCo> y a
<El_magiCo> por supusest
<El_magiCo> o
<El_magiCo> descativa WPS
<crx_> ya
<El_magiCo> esconde el sssid
<El_magiCo> y ya esta ,,,
<El_magiCo> solo falta instalar nmap es muy facil y detectar instrusos en la red es cosa de niños
<crx_> mmmm si lo hice pero el deco no ve el router una vez escondido
<El_magiCo> aaparte de que estan en los logs de tu rorter
<crx_> instale nmap, pero no he sabido como usarlo
<El_magiCo> tienes su ip , su mac , etc,,,
<crx_> mmm no
<El_magiCo> nmap -sP 192.168.0/24
<El_magiCo> eso muestra escaneos simple y todo lo que este conectado ala red
<El_magiCo> asta un android
<crx_> algun tuto para eso
<El_magiCo> con el comando ifconfig ves tu ip
<mimecar> crx_, tienes que reiniciar y configurar el router quieras o no
<El_magiCo> llleer bastante
<crx_> ya ok ya entiendo y esa ip de donde la sacaste
<El_magiCo> ifconfig
<mimecar> da lo mismo que te pongas a usar nmap ahora
<crx_> ya
<El_magiCo> busca en los logs del roter y ya esta, con eso vas a saber quien se a conectado a to roter
<El_magiCo> asta si alguna vez as coneectado algun movil de un amigo
<crx_> mmm ok que son los logs
<kakao> los log son los informes que genera tu router sobre la actividad producida en el
<mimecar> como esta conversación ya no tiene relación con ubuntu, pasar al canal #ubuntu-es-cafe
<crx_> oye otra mas
<crx_> winff al momento de convertir varios archivos no los cambia, hace el trabajo y nada
<El_magiCo> hola , estoy leiendo un articulo
<El_magiCo> que hackers han robado datos de millones de usuario
<El_magiCo> s
<El_magiCo> en servdidores de uvbuntu
<El_magiCo> qe fuert
<waflessnet> El_magiCo, estas desactualizado , fue hace rato ya
<El_magiCo> si
<El_magiCo> lose
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-10
<luis__> hola buenas noches
<guest-eQSjIT> hola
<guest-eQSjIT> tengo un problema, el usuario no me arranca. Dice que no puede montar la dirección home/ruben/descargas
<guest-eQSjIT> hola tengo un problema, el usuario no me arranca. Dice que no puede montar la dirección home/ruben/descargas
<elpelado> Hola para todos
<Zanguetsu> elpelado, hola a ti
<elpelado> :) buenas para vos tambien!
<Zanguetsu> gracias
<julio> Por fin soy un feliz poseedor de una ultrabook con ubuntu
<julio> full ubuntu user ajaj
<elpelado> genial julio
<elpelado> felicidades
<julio> gracias
<elpelado> tengo problemas con los acentos en ubuntu 13.04
<elpelado> ¿alguien sabe hacerlos pero sin cambiar el teclado?
<mimecar> ¿qué teclado tienes puesto para que no te salgan los acentos?
<elpelado> tengo un teclado español en mi laptop
<mimecar> y en ubuntu?
<elpelado> español
<elpelado> la ñ esta a la mano
<elpelado> pero los acentos
<elpelado> `a
<elpelado> `e
<elpelado> `i
<elpelado> no los puedo poner
<mimecar> ¿qué idioma tienes puesto en el sistema?
<elpelado> español
<mimecar> si tienes el sistema actualizado, no te debe dar ese problema
<elpelado> 'a
<elpelado> `a
<elpelado> mimecar
<elpelado> es decir, no funciona como en windows
<elpelado> que presiono la tecla de acento y luego la vocal y el acento queda puesto en ella
<mimecar> ¿cuando empezó el fallo?
<elpelado> nunca funciono bien
<elpelado> desde que instale ubuntu que es asi
<mimecar> no te funciona e instalas el sistema?
<elpelado> los acentos no funcionan
<elpelado> el resto va de maravillas
<mimecar> no tendrías que haberlo instalado
<elpelado> tiene que haber solucion
<elpelado> el teclado coincide perfecto
<El_magiCo> hola, estoy dentro de /etc/apt/sources.list, (estoy borrando mi ppa hakermania-format-junkie-raring.list mi pregunta es , cual es el ultimo comando para eliminar)
<El_magiCo> purge?
<mimecar> El_magiCo, ¿cómo añadiste el repositorio?
<El_magiCo> pufff no me acuerdo , creo que con un comando
<El_magiCo> ppa:etc
<mimecar> entonces ya sabes como tienes que quitarlo
<mimecar> con ppa....
<El_magiCo> fue antes de ayer , y hoy al hacer un update  me encontrado con errores
<El_magiCo> encontraqdo la pagina en historial
<elpelado> listo mimecar
<El_magiCo> eston fueron los comandos
<El_magiCo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:hakermania/format-junkie
<elpelado> ahora sí
<El_magiCo> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install formatjunkie
<elpelado> había solución
<mimecar> elpelado, cuál?
<elpelado> y para mi teclado en particular
<elpelado> agregue la distribución de teclado: español ( latinoamericano, incluir teclas muertas )
<elpelado> el truco está en incluir la teclas muertas
<mimecar> qué distribución estabas usando?
<elpelado> de manera que ahora me funciona como cuando tenía las ventanas
<mimecar> ok
<elpelado> ubuntu
<mimecar> distribución de teclado
<elpelado> perdón
<mimecar> :P
<elpelado> español ( latinoamericano  )
<elpelado> pero ahora
<mimecar> ok, es un error curioso el que tenías
<elpelado> español ( latinoamericano, incluir teclas muertas )
<elpelado> bueno, pero se pudo solucionar
<elpelado> es genial!
<El_magiCo> perdona , borro el ppa , con ---> rm -f hakermania-format-junkie-raring.list
<mimecar> El_magiCo, no deberías hacerlo de esa forma
<El_magiCo> e intentado acerlo desde modod grafico pero no puedo elimar nada
<El_magiCo> eliminar nada!
<mimecar> ¿has añadido el ppa desde el entorno gráfico o desde la consola?
<El_magiCo> http://ubunlog.com/format-junkie-convierte-archivos-de-video-y-audio-facilmente/
<El_magiCo> instale el archivo como pone en esa pagina
<El_magiCo> con 2 comandos ,
<mimecar> si usas add-apt... para añadirlo, usa el comando equivalente para buscarlo
<El_magiCo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:hakermania/format-junkie
<El_magiCo> ese para los repos
<El_magiCo> y esta para la clave
<mimecar> al añadir repositorios externos puedes hacer el sistema menos estable
<El_magiCo> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install formatjunkie
<El_magiCo> ssuena , bien
<El_magiCo> pero no se que comadnos equivalente
<mimecar> "Eliminar repositorio ppa ubuntu"
<mimecar> esa búsqueda ya da resultados
<julio> les puedo hacer una consulta??
<julio> es posble pasar de ubuntu x86 a x64 sin necesidad de borrar too los instalao??
<El_magiCo> pues encontrado otro comando q ya sabia sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<El_magiCo> pero no se
<El_magiCo> y para eliminar
<El_magiCo> sudo ppa-purge ppa:NOMBRE DEL PPA
<mimecar> julio, no puedes
<julio> buenisimo jaja
<julio> me quedo sin poder usar ligthworks ajaj
<mimecar> tu CPU es de 64 bits?
<julio> SI SEÑOR
<julio> perdon por las mayusculas
<mimecar> entonces tendrás que formatear si quieres ejecutar programas de 64 bits
<El_magiCo> nose de que hablais, pero virtualbox no te sirve ,verdad=?
<El_magiCo> no puedes instalar virtual box, con el s.o QUE QUIERas de  64bits
<julio> tengo entendido que no
<julio> i el sistema base no soporta los 64bits el virtual tampoco
<cousteau> con Qemu a lo mejor
<cousteau> yo tengo VBox instalado en Ubuntu 64 bits pero no puedo emular otro Ubuntu de 64 bits
<julio> mira vos que buen dato
<cousteau> nosequé del procesador que no soporta nosequé emulación de 64 bits
<cousteau> pero con Qemu es distinto porque por lo visto puede emular arquitecturas
<cousteau> (pero a lo mejor eso es muy lento)
<mimecar> julio, para que has instalado un sistema de 32 bits?
<julio> haber que me corrijan si me equivoco pero creo que solo los procesadores AMD soportan virtualizacion en x64
<cousteau> de todas formas, para pasar a 64 bits, creo que lo mejor es reinstalar.  Si tienes /home en una partición separada no es problema porque se conservan todos los archivos y configuración personales
<cousteau> julio, el mío es un pentium 4
<julio> mimecar, el 64bit me daba problemas con el RAID
<mimecar> hagas lo que hagas, te va a ir más lento el programa si virtualizar
<cousteau> de todas formas no sé si hay mucha ventaja en 64 bits, a menos que tengas 4 GiB RAM o más
<julio> cousteau, los pentium 4 no tiene 64bits nativos
<cousteau> julio, este sí
<cousteau> creo que es de los últimos que sacaron...
<julio> eso no sabia
<cousteau> bueno, no sé mucho de procesadores, pero en los documentos de compra pone que es de 64b
<julio> tenia entendido que de esa  generacion solo los Xenon soportaban x64
<cousteau> (y mi ubuntu es de 64b)
<cousteau> pero no soporta nosequé de emulación de 64 bits que se necesita en VirtualBox
<cousteau> de todas formas, para qué necesitas 64b?  tienes más de 3 GB de RAM?
<julio> 8 gb
<cousteau> ah, entonces sí
<julio> es una ultrabook rara jajaa
<cousteau> bueno, los nuevos kernel tienen PAE así que puedes usar más de 4 GB de RAM, pero sólo para todo el sistema.  Los programas por separado sólo podrán usar 4 GB.
<cousteau> (es decir, podrías tener por ejemplo 3 programas a la vez cada uno consumiendo 2 GB, en total 6 GB, pero no un único programa usando los 6 GB)
 * cousteau se va a dar uan vuelta en bici
<julio> si igual no tengo un programa que usa tanto
<El_magiCo> vale despues de leerme las maneras de eliminar ppa
<El_magiCo> me cagon en todos ellos y entiendo , que es con ---remove
<El_magiCo> con sudo
<El_magiCo> en vez de con purge ,o con orgirnes de softwar
<El_magiCo> tambien hay una herramiento qe gestiona los ppa
<elpelado> nuevamente hola y buenas vibras para todos
<elpelado> tengo problemas con las notificaciones respecto de thunderbird en ubuntu 13.04
<elpelado> alguin tuvo problemas con eso?
<Artyom7> hola
<Artyom7> hola
<Artyom7> alguien me lee?
<El_magiCo> sii
<Artyom7> muchas gracias es que es la primera vez que entro
<Artyom7> gracias magico
<El_magiCo> dime  que pasa
<Artyom7> estaba dando un vistado mira por las dudas te cuento
<Artyom7> tenia instalado ubuntu 12.04 pero comenzo a fallar el teclado de repente
<Artyom7> asi que me cambie a lubuntu por que es mas ligero pero me paso lo mismo
<Artyom7> jajajaja
<Artyom7> asi que ahora recien termine de poner xubuntu
<El_magiCo> asi
<El_magiCo> tendras que describir las caracteristicas de tu pc
<Artyom7> y en este si me funciona bien el teclado la ÑÑÑÑÑ
<El_magiCo> es por cable el teclado?
<Artyom7> no es por usb inalambrico
<Artyom7> en xubuntu me va bien lo logre configurar pero quiero buscar solucion si la ahi y volver a lubuntu
<Artyom7> soy un poco animal la verdad es un Acer portatil y el teclado un logitech inalambrico
<El_magiCo> pero el teclado deja nde funcionar???
<El_magiCo> y el raton si que funicona?
<El_magiCo> 0
<Artyom7> no no es eso es que como que se cambia la configuracion la distribucion de las teclas
<Artyom7> len Lubuntu tenia que configurarlo cada vez que iniciaba secion
<Artyom7> como que no se quedaba guardada
<El_magiCo> haber si te entiendo
<Artyom7> recien termine de poner xubuntu y si se quedo configurado bien el teclado reinicio e inicio secion nuevamente y el teclado esta bien
<Artyom7> perdon si me explico mal soy medio animal para estas cosas
<El_magiCo> instalaste lubuntu , pusiste al formatear la configuracion del teclado correctamente?
<Artyom7> sip
<El_magiCo> y al reiniciar esta en otro idioma?
<Artyom7> la distribucion del teclado la ÑÑÑ_____?¿
<El_magiCo> espera que un dia instale archlinx
<El_magiCo> y habia un comando
<Artyom7> el teclado se cambian las teclas si
<El_magiCo> loadkeys-es
<Artyom7> no esta la ñ ni _ esta todo por ahi
<El_magiCo> pero no se esperate haber que lo mire
<El_magiCo> supongo que lubuntu es como ubuntu!
<Artyom7> vale muchas gracias la verdad busque respuestas en el foro de ubuntu pero no encontre nada
<El_magiCo> mira primero de m,anera grafica en configutracionn  desistema
<El_magiCo> distribucion de teclado
<Artyom7> si es lo mismo que ubuntu nada mas que mas ligero y con menos programas pre instalados
<El_magiCo> en cual esta?
<Artyom7> ahora mismo en xubuntu pasa que tendre que instalar el Lubuntu nuevamente para probar por que como tonto lo borre tendre que particionar para tener los dos e ir probando
<El_magiCo> no
<El_magiCo> prueba virtualizado
<El_magiCo> con virtual box
<Artyom7> ok buena idea
<mimecar> ¿para que tienes que instalar lubuntu de nuevo?
<Artyom7> la verdad no lo se es que me gusto mucho la rapidez : )
<mimecar> simplemente instala el paquete de lubuntu
<Artyom7> uff sabrias decirme como hacer eso si no es mucha molestia
<mimecar> instala el paquete lubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> en el centro de software o con apt
<Artyom7> ok lo miro en un momento
<El_magiCo> valla
<El_magiCo> si que era lo que decia
<Artyom7> ahi lo encontre con el Synaptic
<El_magiCo> se puede cambiar la distribucion del teclado por la terminal , si no lo quieres hacer desde configuracion de sistema, -->distribucion deteclado , e idiomas
<El_magiCo> como en wifiway ,y blacktrack
<Artyom7> ya pero la cosa es que se vuelve a cambiar cuando cierro secion o apago el equipo
<Artyom7> es algo raro nunca me paso
<El_magiCo> si no lo has probado aun
<mimecar> Artyom7, has lanzado programas gráficos con sudo?
<El_magiCo> como puedes decir que tak
<Artyom7> a por terminal perdon no te lei, por terminal nunca lo hice
<El_magiCo> sudo loadkeys es
<El_magiCo> no mimecar????
<El_magiCo> y si no te funciona ese
<mimecar> para configurar el teclado usa las herramientas que te da el sistema
<Artyom7> no entendi no mimecar?
<El_magiCo> setxkbmap es
<mimecar> Artyom7, has lanzado algún programa que tenga un interfaz gráfico desde consola sí / no?
<Artyom7> perfecto
<El_magiCo> en configuracion de sistema , hay herrramientas ya se lo dije,,,
<Artyom7> muchisimas gracias
<El_magiCo>  de nada
<mimecar> cuando reinicies es posible que estes igual
<Artyom7> ire probando las opciones a ver cual me resulta
<Artyom7> mil gracias por su tiempo de verdad
<El_magiCo> porque mimecar???
<Artyom7> mimecar que es eso?
<El_magiCo> es la version oficial ?
<mimecar> no se de que estais hablando
<Artyom7> aaa perdon estoy re descolgado no entiendo bien este chat lo siento
<loadmasther> hola, alguien por ahi?
<yori> yo
<loadmasther> hola que tal
<loadmasther> de donde ?
<yori> mx
<loadmasther> yo soy de Santiago de Chile,  mucho gusto
<yori> un chileno que se le entiende lo que dice D: *trolling*
<El_magiCo> ya estoy ak  otravez de vuelta
<El_magiCo> me fuiii a comer algo,,
<loadmasther> tienes una distro Ubuntu, cual
<mimecar> recordar que este canal es para dudas de ubuntu, el canal "social" es #ubuntu-es-cafe
<yori> ninguna uso debian
<mimecar> (todas las conversaciones quedan registradas en el servidor)
<loadmasther> yori, pasa al cafe
<yori> xD no
<yori> mark shuttlelol es el mal
<loadmasther> pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<yori> oh sorry entendri otra cosa xD
<yori> etendi*
<loadmasther> ok, vamos
<elpelado> hola loadmasther
<elpelado> hola de nuevo y buenas vibras para todos!
<elpelado> tengo un problema con la notificación de los mensajes de thunderbid en ubuntu 13.04
<elpelado> alguno tuvo el mismo problema?
<elpelado> alguien sabe al respecto?
<mimecar> elpelado, con los detalles que das, no
<elpelado> necesitas mas detalles?
<mimecar> "problema con notificaciones"
<mimecar> ¿tienes el sistema actualizado?
<elpelado> si 100% hace unas horas tengo todo actualizado y el equipo reiniciado
<mimecar> ¿cuando apareció el fallo?
<elpelado> mas especificamente, tengo el thunderbird configurado con mi gmail
<elpelado> pero si entra un correo nuevo no me notifica en el sobre que tengo arriba a la derecha
<elpelado> si tengo abierto el thunderbird los correos llegan, de otra manera no
<elpelado> revise la configuración y el correo es revisado cada 5 min
<mimecar> las notificaciones funcionan normalmente con el programa abierto
<elpelado> si
<elpelado> con el programa cerrado no
<elpelado> las notificaciones con emphaty funcionan perfectas
<elpelado> es solo con el thunderbird
<mimecar> si tienes el correo abierto salen bien las notificaciones?
<elpelado> tampoco, los correos llegan al thunderbird pero no los notifica en el sobre
<mimecar> por defecto salen en el área de notificación
<mimecar> ¿tienes en thunderbird alguna extensión que haga la comunicación con unity?
<elpelado> la verdad, no lo sé
<elpelado> como lo puedo verificar
<elpelado> ?
<elpelado> sabes de alguna que pueda instalar?
<mimecar> reinicia la configuración de thunderbird y mira si sale alguna que no tienes
<mimecar> renombra la carpeta .thunderbird
<elpelado> genial, voy a probarlo... gracias!, luego te cuento como fué
<mimecar> no borres la carpeta...
<elpelado> solo la voy a reombrar
<elpelado> ;)
<Artyom7> hola
<Artyom7> magico estas por ahi?
<Artyom7> quien me puede ayudar con la configuración de el teclado estoy en Lubuntu y ya probe de todo pero siempre que inicio sesión se vuelve a desconfigurar
<julio> hola que tal
<Artyom7> hola julio
<julio> una pregunta
<julio> sabrian de alguna alternativa para ubuntu del  ghost-lab(MAC) o el adobe edge inspector??
<Artyom7> yo no te puedo ayudar estoy super perdido con el linux este jejejeje
<julio> jajaa
<Artyom7> llevo 5 hs para configurar un teclado podrido así que imagínate jajajaja
<Artyom7> jajaja donde esta mi Ñ ?
<elpelado> artyom
<elpelado> 7
<elpelado> hola
<Artyom7> hola pelado
<elpelado> que teclado tenes?
<elpelado> con ñ?
<Artyom7> un loguitech inalambrico
<elpelado> pero tiene la ñ?
<Artyom7> si tiene la Ñ pero se va a cada rato y no me aparece
<Artyom7> al igual que ?¿ __ -"·#
<elpelado> okok
<Artyom7> se cambia todo
<Artyom7> a cada rato
<elpelado> sabes llegar a la configuración de teclado?
<Artyom7> y tengo que volver a configurarlo
<elpelado> ahhh
<elpelado> entiendo
<Artyom7> lo hice por terminal como dice en la pagina pero nada
<Artyom7> cuando cierro sesion se vuelve a desconfigurar
<fzeta> normal
<elpelado> usas lubuntu?
<Artyom7> llevo ya un monton de horas y prbando de todo y nada
<Artyom7> si Lubuntu
<elpelado> ahí si que me mataste...
<elpelado> con ubuntu te puedo decir...
<Artyom7> si es muy raro
<Artyom7> con xubuntu no me pasa
<elpelado> entiendo...
<Artyom7> que tambien lo puse por que ya no podia mas con eso de estar a cada rato configurandolo
<elpelado> :S
<Artyom7> http://deblinux.wordpress.com/2012/07/03/solucion-problemas-tecla-alt-gr-en-las-alfas-de-solusos-2/
<Artyom7> mira yo hice eso tambien con el terminal
<Artyom7> por que eso es lo que me pasa a mi
<Artyom7> y ni con eso
<fzeta> Artyom7: http://goo.gl/zvomF5
<Artyom7> muchas gracias si eso lo vi antes pero no lo comprendi muy bien
<Artyom7> me dijeron que cambiara los parametros esos manualmente pero ni idea es demasiado complicado para mi
<Artyom7> mil gracias igual
#ubuntu-es 2013-08-11
<loadmasther> hola, alguien que me guíe en un casode estudio, en administración de servisores linux, Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<kaker> Hola, dicen que ubuntu es muy buena opcion para usarlo en servidores , pero para su uso de escritorio en una pc, ¿es una buena opcion o las hay mucho mejores?
<jonne> yo he usado ubuntu desde 2005 y creo que es la mejor distribucion para nuevos usuarios
<fosco_> !skype
<kubot> Si skype no reconoce to webcam pero cheese si lo hace quizás funcione si lo ejecutas de esta manera « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype » o de esta otra « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype » . Skype usa API's antiguas por eso es necesario todo esto.
<mimecar> fosco_, te has equivocado de IRC ? :P
<fosco_> nunca me acuerdo de ese truquillo por si falla skype
<fosco_> pero sí que recuerdo que kubot lo sabe
<fosco_> :)
<mimecar> tienes nostalgia de kubot :P
<fosco_> hola por cierto
<mimecar> hola ...
<fosco_> bueno gente, un placer, nos vemos
<abailarri> Saludos. Estoy tratando de crear un virtualhost en mi apache de ubuntu, pero no lo consigo. He seguido varios tutoriales y ninguno me resulta Alguna ayuda porfavor?
<mimecar> abailarri, con los datos que das es complicado
<abailarri> mimecar: creo q ya lo he solucionado
<mimecar> ok
<elpelado> Hola y buenas vibras para todos.
<Xago> ooohhh....me estoy volviendo loco...estoy intentando eliminar unos archivos de log de un linux server, pero por más que intento hacerlo cambiándole los permisos a los archivos, aún así me dice que el archivo "xensource.log.20"
<Xago>  rm: remove regular file `xensource.log.20'? yes
<Xago> y finalmente, me responde --> rm: cannot remove `xensource.log.20': Read-only file system
<mimecar> lee lo que te dice el ordenador
<Xago> de solo lectura
<Xago> he intentado cambiarle con chmod, pero no sé qué estoy haciendo mal :(
<Xago> -rw-------  1 root root   2909802 May 31 03:02 xensource.log.20
<Xago> estoy logueado como root
<mimecar> seguro que estas leyendo el mensaje?
<Xago> :o
<mimecar> "sistema de solo lectura"
<mimecar> tu puedes escribir en algo que es de solo lectura?
<Xago> nop
<Xago> y cómo cambio eso?
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar las causas de que sea de solo lectura
<mimecar> montaje de particiones, uso de se linux, etc.
<Xago> está montado por Citrix con su sistema XenServer
<Xago> es donde estoy corriendo mis VMs
<Xago> y según toda la documentación que he encontrado, tiene relación con que el espacio en disco ha sido completado por estos archivos logs, que no entiendo la razón por la cual no los esté limpiando cada cierto tiempo
<Xago> y esa información no la encuentro
<Xago> solo me dicen que debo borrar para desocupar el disco
<Xago> y así el API pueda volver a ejecutar todo normalmente. :(
<Xago> sé que estoy cada vez más cerca de la solución, pero me está tomando 3 dias de leer y probar...y cuando estoy a un paso de la solución...pppffff....me encuentro con esto.
<mimecar> no parece que tenga mucha relación con ubuntu
<mimecar> usa un canal especializado
<Xago> es linux base
<Xago> :P
<mimecar> y linux base es electrónica con un software encima
<mimecar> busca un canal de Xen
<feedoor> [mimecar] lubuntu con compiz sera mucho para mi fx5200?
<feedoor> creo que el menos feo es lubuntu
<mimecar> lxde consume los mismos recursos que xfce
<jheorge> saludos comunidad!
<Morell> Acabo de instalar Xubunto en una pc que no tiene conexión a internet
<Morell> Intento utilizar Keyrix para  actualizar pero no funciona
<Morell> Pues le faltan paquetes
<Morell> Los cuales he descargado pero no puedo instalar aparentemente por una cuestión de permisos
<Morell>  alguien que se digne ayudarme?
<mimecar> Morell, no puedes conectar el pc a la conexión de red que estas usando ahora?
<Morell> mimecar, negativo
<mimecar> si tu equipo no tiene conexión de la red
<mimecar> a no ser que necesites una actualización para un fallo, no tienes que actualizarlo
<Micromega> Hola
<yarinse_> Hola, alguien sabe si existe alguna aplicacion en ubuntu para analizar archivos apk, (android)?
<Morell> mimecar, Quiero instalar programas también
<mimecar> yarinse_, pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> Morell, en ese caso, como no repliques un repositorio lo tienes complicado
<Morell> Entonces linux es sólo para máquinas del primer mundo
<mimecar> descargate el dvd de ubuntu y tendrás la mayoría de los programas que necesites
<Morell> No hay dvd sólo cd
<mimecar> estas seguro?
<mimecar> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/dvd/current/
<mimecar> ahí tienes los de la última LTS
<Morell> mimecar, la pc a actualizar no tiene lectora de dvd
<mimecar> usa un USB
<mimecar> siguiente inconveniente?
<mimecar> si no tienes todos los programas, con Debian tienes varios DVD más
<mimecar> eso o hacerte un mirror del repositorio entero
<Morell> Estoy en medio de la nada, lo más práctico en este momento es que alguien me queda iluminar sobre por qué xubunto no me deja instalar los deb que he descargado para que funcione keryx
<mimecar> si pones en pastebin el mensaje de error es posible que tengas ayuda
<loadmasther> mimecar, aun no comprendo el concepto del mirror
<mimecar> un mirror es una replica de un repositorio
<mimecar> una copia
<Morell> Ningún mensaje sólo cuando intento abrir el deb con el centro de software el botón de instalar está deshabilitado
<mimecar> haz la instalación por consola
<mimecar> sudo dpkg -i archivo.deb
<Morell> Eso es lo que no se hacer
<mimecar> abre una consola, pasa a la carpeta del archivo y pon el comando
<mimecar> cd carpeta
<mimecar> sudo....
<Morell> A ver un tk
<loadmasther> mimecar gracias
<Morell> mimecar, listo instaló. Gracias
<JoseLuisC> Tengo una pregunta.   Tengo 2 Discos. En uno tengo mi Debian.  En el otro quiero instalar otro sistema.  Hay alguna forma de instalarlo desde el mismo Debian.  Osea como una especie de Wubi pero a la inversa. (En el otro disco quiero poner Manjaro)
<JoseLuisC> Tengo una pregunta.   Tengo 2 Discos. En uno tengo mi Debian.  En el otro quiero instalar otro sistema.  Hay alguna forma de instalarlo desde el mismo Debian.  Osea como una especie de Wubi pero a la inversa. (En el otro disco quiero poner Manjaro)
<buenaventura> podés instalar gentoo sin problemas desde el debian
<buenaventura> de manjaro ya no sé
<buenaventura> podrías levantar el hd y la iso con un kvm e instalarlo desde ahí
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-04
<Lopulus> hola.... hay alfuien?
<roger_35> .
<aukun> alguien conoce algun editor hexagesimal?
<lastenga> aukun, http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2009/08/13/5-editores-hexadecimales-para-ubuntu/
<lastenga> aukun, :)
<successus> salud
<aukun> por que no puedo ver el codigo en un editor hexagesimal de un lanzador?
<mimecar> ¿qué código quieres ver en un editor hexadecimal?
<aukun> el de un lanzador lo que vendria a ser acceso directo en windows
<mimecar> abre con el editor el archivo .desktop asociado y lo verás en hexadecimal
<mimecar> verás texto y poco más
<mimecar> no tiene mucho sentido porque es un archivo de texto...
<aukun> a ver te explico
<aukun> el fichero enlace cuando lo abro me aparece el codigo de la pagina al cual esta linkeado no el codigo del fichero
<aukun> e ahi el problema
<mimecar> ¿has abierto el editor hexadecimal y te has abierto el archivo .desktop en su ruta original?
<mimecar> un .desktop es texto, abirlo con un editor hexadecimal es matar moscas a cañonazos
<aukun> a ver lo hare desde el menu arxivo
<aukun> vale eso no me pasa si lo traslado ok ya esta solucionado
<aukun> gracias
<aukun> ya ya lo se lo que passa es que cuando lo queria abrir me aparecia el codigo html no con el que me aparece en el desktop por eso queria ver lo que sucedia si lo abria en un hexagesimal
<aukun> el problema es que si arrastras al hexagesimal me sale una cosa i si lo abres desde menu arxivo abrir me sale otro
<mimecar> no es hexagesimal
<aukun> ya lo se el problema era otro no lo que yo pensaba
<aukun> de aho mi error de querer abrir en hexagesimal
<mimecar> utilizas un editor hexadecimal
<mimecar> NO un editor hexagesimal
<aukun> da igual el caso es el mismo sea hexagesimal o no
<aukun> si abres
<aukun> el editor de texto i trasladas a dentro un lanzador de internet te aparecera el codigo html no el codigo del lanzador
<aukun> en cambio si abres desde menu fichero veras el codigo del fichero lanzador
<aukun> simplemente era eso
 * x-mint  buenas...
<aukun> buena
<aukun> s
<aukun> porque cuando traslado con el mouse un lanzador a otra carpeta no me traslada el lanzador i me crea un fichero html
<mimecar> ¿para que haces eso?
<aukun> tengo una coleccion de links de youtube i quiero passar unos de esos lanzadores o puntos de enlace a una carpeta como puedo trasladarlos directamente con el mouse
<aukun> sin generar html
<mimecar> primero, el archivo que te genera tiene etiquetas html?
<mimecar> por favor, no escribas en el IRC parrafos
<mimecar> utiliza frases cortas
<aukun> ok
<aukun> a ver
<aukun> cuando tu trasladas unos internet shorcuts de una carpeta a otra arrastrando con el mouse
<mimecar> añade los enlaces al navegador, no tiene sentido que los tengas en una carpeta
<aukun> lo logico es que te generara a la carpeta donde los has dejado ir los internet shorcuts
<aukun> como sucede en windows,
<aukun> pero al hacerlo aqui en ubuntu , lo que se generan son archivos html
<aukun> no los quiero tener en el navegador
<mimecar> cada vez que pulses sobre un enlace de esa carpeta te abrirá el navegador
<aukun> si pero asi es como quiero tenerlos, mi pregunta es , se puede actualmente desde ubuntu
<aukun> tener internet shorcuts i trasladarlos sin generar ficheros html?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> el enlace es un fichero HTML
<aukun> no
<aukun> no es lo mismo
<aukun> un shorcut
<aukun> tiene el siguiente codigo
<aukun> [Desktop Entry]
<aukun> Encoding=UTF-8
<aukun> Name=Enlace hacia ▶ Futurama Theme Song - YouTube
<aukun> Type=Link
<aukun> URL=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRk1s5Kf3aQ&list=RDQRk1s5Kf3aQ#t=1
<aukun> Icon=text-html
<mimecar> durante un minuto no podrás hablar
<mimecar> no pegues texto en el canal
<mimecar> el archivo .desktop (que no es HTML) te abrirá el navegador
<mimecar> un marcador (HTML) te abrirá el navegador
<aukun> si eso es correcto pero com te decia si trasladas con eel mouse a una carpeta un archivo .desktop tipo como el que te he enseñado el fichero que se genera es un html no un desktop
<aukun> i yo quiero que al trasladar con el mouse a una carpeta el arxivo que se me genere sea un .desktop no html
<mimecar> entonces no arrastres el archivo y lo copias a mano
<mimecar> el resultado es el mismo
<aukun> si correcto, pero hay alguna manera de hacer o evitar que al trasladar me genere un arxivo .html?
<mimecar> no lo se
<aukun> ok esa era mi pregunta
<mimecar> los .desktop se usan sólo en los menús
<aukun> de la misma manera que si arrastro una url de dentro de el firefox hacia una carpeta me genera
<aukun> en la carpeta un arxivo desktop
<aukun> porque al trasladar el arxivo dektop a otra carpeta no me genera otro arxivo desktop, supongo que debe haber alguna manera, de que al trasladar no me entre el codigo html
<aukun> es decir por lo que veo cada vez que se traslada un desktop a otra carpeta lo que hace el sistema es iniciar lo que en php seria un curl i enganxa lo que ha leido,
<mimecar> ¿no es más sencillo descargar los vídeos y dejarlos en una carpeta?
<mimecar> te estás complicando mucho
<aukun> al contrario
<aukun> tener los enlaces es mucho mas sencillo que tener 1 gb de una pelicula
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> vas a gastar el mismo ancho de banda en ver la película que en descargarla
<aukun> si pero no necesito verlas a la vez todas las peliculas, para que voy a tener 10000 pelicuals en mi disco duro que me ocupara mucho si ya tengo los enlcaes
<mimecar> tu mismo
<aukun> vamos a ver
<aukun> si mi disco duro tiene 10 gb solo podre tener 10 peliculas pero si tengo los enlaces i al entrar los puedo ver directamente a la television desde internet
<aukun> para que malgastar memoria
<aukun> pienso que es mas sencillo no malgastar recursos de memoria
<aukun> pero bueno
<aukun> cada uno que haga lo que quiera
<aukun> encuentro que eso es una limitacion porque negarlo
<clasico> alguien usa gnome ubuntu ?
<clasico> kisiera instalarle, lo uso live con un pendrive
<mimecar> ¿cuál es la duda concreta?
<clasico> pero entra en un circulo al intentar instalarle reinicia y vuelve a iniciar asistente
<clasico> se entiende ?
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<clasico> la ultima
<clasico> gnome 14.04.1 LTS
<mimecar> la última es...?
<mimecar> ¿has descargado esta ISO http://ubuntugnome.org/download/?
<clasico> si
<mimecar> ¿acaba el proceso de instalación?
<clasico> puse la iso en un pendrive, al iniciar gnome sale opcion para usar live o instalar, al intentar instalar reinicia y vuelve a repetir el proceso de dar opcion usar live o instalar....
<mimecar> ¿cómo has pasado la ISO?
<clasico> use un programa para poner la iso en el pendrive
<clasico> uso windows 8.1 de 64 bits
<mimecar> ya, ¿qué programa has usado para pasar la ISO?
<clasico> universal usb installer 1.9.5.5
<mimecar> hazlo con unetbootin
<clasico> okey
<clasico> mimecar ocurre lo mismo, la unica diferencia es que la opcion usar live o instalar aparece antes y no despues de iniciar gnome
<mimecar> esa ISO salió el pasado viernes, puede ser algún error al generarla
<clasico> :o
<clasico> y esta trae gnome ?  http://ubuntugnome.org/download/
<wrongplace> hola
<yz3pD2> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<wrongplace> mi pregunta es offtopic, hay un canal offtopic en castellano?
<yz3pD2> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> !ot wrongplace
<kubot> wrongplace: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<InjectioN_01> hola buenas
<yz3pD2> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<InjectioN_01> estoy en thunebird
<InjectioN_01> y al ingresar mi password me dice un mensaje de eror
<InjectioN_01> el envio de la contraseña para el usuario @hotmail.com no se completo con exito me dice
<InjectioN_01> el servidor de correo pop-mail.outlook.com respondio, This ACCOunt has POP disabled. Go to theoutlook options page to enable POP
<InjectioN_01> creo que algo esta desactivado nose que de POP
<mimecar> te está diciendo que la cuenta no puede usar POP
<InjectioN_01> asi
<InjectioN_01> porque mi cuenta no puede ? y otra cuenta si
<InjectioN_01> si las cree el mismo dia creo recordar
<mimecar> This ACCOunt has POP disabled
<mimecar> lee el mensaje
<InjectioN_01> si ya lose
<InjectioN_01> me dice que "enable POP"
<mimecar> activalo en la página de Outlook
<InjectioN_01> ya lo e traducido
<InjectioN_01> ok
<InjectioN_01> nombre del servidor: pop-mail.outlook.com
<InjectioN_01> eso esta bien no?
<InjectioN_01> TIPO DE SERVIDOR : POP
<mimecar> InjectioN_01, ¿has entrado en la página de Outlook y has activado POP3?
<InjectioN_01> no
<InjectioN_01> estoy intenantando cambiar la configuracion desde la interfaz grafica de thunebird
<InjectioN_01> pero no pone nada, asi que como has dicho tu voy a entrar desde elñ navegador , y entrare en configuracion haber si tengo mas suerte
<InjectioN_01> thaks mimecar
<InjectioN_01> thanks
<wicope> hola. Como puedo simular un enter en el terminal.
<yz3pD2> xdotool
<wicope> es para cuando instalo programas simular que le doy al intro y así se instale automaticamente
<yz3pD2> sudo apt-get -y install [...]
<yz3pD2> -y = yes = enter
<wicope> xdotool es un poco dificil .. voy a seguir mirando .. gracias porque no sabía que ese si soporta el intro .. intenté con xte
<wicope> por ejemplo el paquete mtink
<wicope> o algun servidor que te pide contraseña
<yz3pD2> xdotool key Return
<wicope> yo buscando las teclas, .. es decir no sabia que se llamaba al intro Return ...
<wicope> la cosa es que hay comandos expect, pexpect que esperan un texto en terminal y le envias otro texto
<yz3pD2> puedes hablar en ingles? yo puedo leer espanol, pero no puede escribir muy bien ;)
<wicope> jajja soy lento en ingles
<wicope> I think to install programs automatically pexpect is better, the thing is that the terminal becomes graph to choose, for example <Ok> .. am actually text mode
<wicope> sudo apt-get -y install mtink then you must pulse enter to acept and install the mtink
<yz3pD2> no
<yz3pD2> sudo apt-get install mtink → Enter
<yz3pD2> sudo apt-get -y install mtink → No Enter
<wicope> mmm i capture screen 2 minutes
<yz3pD2> for me it works fine
<yz3pD2> puedes leer apt-get --help
<wicope> exit of command expect, for see you http://pastebin.com/rrpCM1hz
<wicope> the server programs, asks configuration data .. sudo apt-get -y install program not install automatic the program
<yz3pD2> cual ubuntu version ?
<wicope> trisquel SO
 * x-mint  buenas noches..
 * yz3pD2 no conoces trisquel
 * yz3pD2 no puede ayudar
<yz3pD2> yo no se que puedes hacer wicope
 * yz3pD2 buenas noches
<wicope> trisquel and ubuntu are family, it,s the same
<debsan> wicope, http://www.cuantarazon.com/crs/2011/02/CR_137549_moderar.jpg
<wicope> jeje, al final lo saque, .. http://pastebin.com/jXmnWbdM .. lo de homer está way
<R0ckET_> hola
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Lopulus> gente, puede ser que se utilice un servidor con Linux para "Filtrar" virus y demas ataques para una red con windowa?¿
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-05
<Gus81> hola, de donde puedo descargar themes, splash, kdm, etc. para KDE? En kdelook, opendesktop.org y deviantart no funciona casi ningun link al hacer click en descargar...
<yoshua> hola
<yoshua> buenas noches
<yoshua> acavo de descargar ubuntu gnome 14
<yoshua> queria saber cque configuraciones tengo que hacer
<yoshua> ya instale los restrictivos
<yoshua> gracias por sus respuestas
<yoshua> son un grupo muy cooperativo
<Gus81> yoshua: http://blog.desdelinux.net/que-hacer-despues-de-instalar-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr/
<Gus81> tambien podes buscar en google lo siguiente "despues de instalar ubuntu 14.04" :)
<Gus81> alguien sabe como configurar el kdm theme en KDE?
<yoshua> gracias
<aukun> como puedo cambiar la configuracion del prompt de la terminal en ubuntu?
<chilicuil> cambiando la variable PS1
<aukun> se que tengo que ir a etc/ pero no veo el tipico .bashrc
<chilicuil> en tu archivo .bashrc
<aukun> hay otro que es el bash.bashrc
<aukun> tengo que ir alli?
<chilicuil> no, debes modificar el que se encuentra en tu carpeta personal
<chilicuil> si no existe, puedes crearlo
<aukun> en mi carpeta personal?
<aukun> -> /home?
<aukun> -> /home/aukun ?
<chilicuil> en /home/aukun =)
<aukun> ok entonces i si quiero cambiar el prompt de root?
<aukun> tengo que iniciar la sesion como root o se supone que todo lo tengo que cambiar desde la terminal, en un editor de textos como vim?
<aukun> ok ls -a en /home/aukun/.bashrc existe
<chilicuil> para cambiar el prompt de root puedes cambiar la variable ps1 en /root/.bashrc o en /etc/bash.bashrc
<aukun> si pero para cambiarlo he de ser root no?
<aukun> Y la gramatica de la variable PS1 donde puedo encontrar ejemplos?
<chilicuil> si, debes ser root para modificar cualquiera de esos archivos, la gramatica de ps1 la puedes encontrar en muchas paginas, una de las mas completas es esta: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Color_Bash_Prompt , pero hay mas despues de "ps1 bashrc" en google
<chilicuil> si te gusta personalizar la terminal tal vez quieras echar un vistazo a colorize, https://github.com/chilicuil/shundle-plugins/tree/master/colorize
<aukun> bueno a ver el problema que tengo es mas del tipo longitud del prompt me gustaria reducir de caracteres el prompt que solo me apareciera la ruta y el tipo de usuaria que esta en ese momento
<aukun> (root o aukun) i la ruta donde ahora se encuentra creo que es /w
<aukun> bueno si me podeis contestar mejor sino ya buscare por ahi
<chilicuil> creo que esto podria ser suficiente en tu caso PS1="\u@\w\$ "
<aukun> si ya lo veo para que es necesario \h -> es el tipo de host?
<chilicuil> el nombre, el hostname
<aukun> quiero decir es necesario verlo? i como se puede cambiar el hostname
<chilicuil> depende de la persona, a mi me es util para saber en que computadora estoy, si no te conectas a otras computadoras probablemente no requieras ese campo
<chilicuil> con el comando hostname o a traves del archivo /etc/hostname
<aukun> bueno solo tengo una computadora estoy aprendiendo para montar servidor supongo que cuando tenga el servidor si que sera necesario \h pero de momento
<successus> salud
 * x-mint  buenas...
 * x-mint  b.t 
<aukun> hola gente
<aukun> consegui cambiar el prompt desde el arxivo .bashrc pero me gustaria modificar tambien el prompt del root cuando entras como superusuario
<aukun> como puedo cambiar el promt del superusuario
<aukun> ?
<mimecar_> haciendo lo mismo
<aukun> como se llama el editor de imagenes de ubuntu?
<mimecar> ¿cuál de todos?
<aukun> uno tipo paint de windows
<mimecar> puedes usar Gimp
<mimecar> o buscar en los menús de Ubuntu
<aukun> esta instalado el gimp?
<mimecar> no lo se
<aukun> me refiero a un editor de imagenes que se encuentre ya por defecto en ubuntu
<GridCube> por lo general no trae
<aukun> ok
<aukun> entonces me bajo el gimp
<GridCube> si queres algo mas sencillo gthumb tiene herramientas para recortar y retocar minimanete imagenes sin irse al nivel de detalle que lleva gimp
<aukun> ok solo tenia que poner unas letras en un png
<aukun> me apunto gthumb
<aukun> me he bajado el gimp e instalado pero quiero guardarlo como png pero no veo esa extension
<mimecar> exporta el archivo
<aukun> he hecho un dibujo i quisiera guardarlo en png como se hace desde gimp?
<GridCube> aukun, >archivo >exportar
<aukun> claro
<aukun> se agradece gridcube
<lionel_> join #mint
<voidvoid> hola
<voidvoid> una pregunta como hago a mi usuario admin en ubuntu no toma el efecto de administrador cuando lo cambio desde la parte grafica
<mimecar> voidvoid, tienes que usar sudo para pasar a usuario root (sólo en consola)
<voidvoid> es que cuando quiero instalar algo en forma grafica o ir a otra particion me pide cuenta de admin
<mimecar> te pide la contraseña de tu cuenta de usuario
<mimecar> ¿cuántos usuarios tienes en la máquina?
<voidvoid> se loguea en un dominio
<mimecar> si estás identificado en un dominio no podrás
<mimecar> es un ordenador prestado de colegio / universidad?
<jakee> hola buenas , alguien sabe porque le doy apagar a mi computador
<jakee> y nose apaga
<jakee> le doy cerrar sesion y nose apaga
<voidvoid> de trabajo ... mimecar si se puede si lo he hecho desde la parte grafica pero no se por q ahora no toma el usuario
<mimecar> si tu usuario fuera local la contraseña sería la de tu usuario
<mimecar> al identificarte en un dominio no se como se comportaría
<InjectioN_01> hola buenas
<InjectioN_01> intento apagar mi pc sin conseguirlo
<kurama10> ???
<InjectioN_01> apreto al boton de apagar y nada al de reiniciar y nada
<InjectioN_01> tampoco cierra sesion ni nda
<kurama10> que distro estas ocupando
<kurama10> los logs que te dicen ?
<InjectioN_01> ami me da igual  proque yo abro una terminal y fuerzo el apagado desde ahi
<InjectioN_01> pero mi mujer cuando usa el pc no sabe hacer eso
<kurama10> pues si aprietas el boton y no funciona
<kurama10> checate la configuracion del acpi y del boton power ..
<InjectioN_01> donde esta eso=
<InjectioN_01> ?
<kurama10> ahora que distro usas?
<InjectioN_01> pero eso a venido a raiz de que instalara
<InjectioN_01> ubuntu tweak
<InjectioN_01> nose que
<InjectioN_01> y compiz noseque
<InjectioN_01> porque tendog la distro esta desde que salio sin ningun problema
<InjectioN_01> no me habia ido mejor en la vida
<InjectioN_01> asta ayer que instale los 2 programas esos desde la terminal
<InjectioN_01> añadiendo ppa:;
<InjectioN_01> ubuntu
<InjectioN_01> en su ultima version
<kurama10> mm
<InjectioN_01> estoy utilizando que me has preguntado antes y no te he contestado
<kurama10> puede que se haya desconfigurado cosas con ese upgrade
<InjectioN_01> como lo miro
<kurama10> checate lso archivos de configuracion
<InjectioN_01> nose que me dices
<InjectioN_01> configuracion de que¿?
<kurama10> en la configuracion del sistema
<InjectioN_01> pero los archivos de configuracion de que
<InjectioN_01> estoy dentyro del "configuracion de sistema"
<kurama10> del boton de power
<kurama10> en la terminal dentro de /etc
<kurama10> /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh
<kurama10> si no es ams facil que reinstales
<InjectioN_01> imposible
<InjectioN_01> tengo el disco duro aki lleno
<InjectioN_01> con 800 gb
<InjectioN_01> bitcoins
<InjectioN_01> y tengo cosas
<InjectioN_01> no puedo acer eso
<kurama10> siempre se recomienda particionar el disco
<kurama10> un particion para raiz /
<kurama10> otra para /home
<kurama10> y otra para /datos
<InjectioN_01> siy
<InjectioN_01> y para
<InjectioN_01> swat
<kurama10> asi cuando tengas que reinstalar solo formateas la /
<kurama10> y todo queda igual
<InjectioN_01> si lose
<kurama10> ;)
<InjectioN_01> llevbo años utilizando distros
<InjectioN_01> para mi antes era un puto qebradero de cabeza
<InjectioN_01> lo de las particiones
<InjectioN_01> ya pasaron aser amigas mias
<kurama10> djajajaja
<InjectioN_01> las particiones
<InjectioN_01> jajajaja
<InjectioN_01> bueno
<InjectioN_01> que comando
<InjectioN_01> pogo e visto que /etc tiene muchos comandos
<mimecar> en /etc no tienes comandos
<InjectioN_01> /etc/sysconfig
<InjectioN_01> ?
<mimecar> son configuraciones
<kurama10> son los archivos de configuracion
<InjectioN_01> etc /sudoers
<InjectioN_01> cuual ?
<kurama10> mimecar: me ganaste
<mimecar> estoy más cerca del teclado :p
<kurama10> :p
<InjectioN_01> mira lo dejo
<InjectioN_01> enseñare a mi mujer a utilizar la ventana de comandos para apaga<r con power ooff
<InjectioN_01> o no lo apage ella y ya esta, paso de tocar nada y joderlo mas de lo que esta,
<mimecar> tendrás un backup de todos los datos verdad?
<InjectioN_01> no
<mimecar> ya estás tardando
<InjectioN_01> instale la nuevo version hace 1  mes o poco mas
<mimecar> no tienes ningún dato importante en tu disco duro?
<InjectioN_01> si
<mimecar> guarda una copia en un disco externo si son importantes
<InjectioN_01> tengo 800 gb en pelis que no me gustaria perder, tengo billetera bitcoin
<mimecar> guarda una copia
<InjectioN_01> tengo documentos imporatantes tambie
<InjectioN_01> ok
<InjectioN_01> thanks
<InjectioN_01> ya esta , cuando termine la guardo en un hd externo no?
<mimecar> sí
<InjectioN_01> hola
<InjectioN_01> una pregunta
<InjectioN_01> para eliminar ppa?
<InjectioN_01> purge o --remove?
<InjectioN_01> me dedidido por ---remove
<InjectioN_01> pero quiero saber vuetra opoinion
<mimecar> estás usando ppa-purge?
<wicope> hola creo que remove elimina el paquete y purge elimina el paquete y los ficheros que ha podido crear el paquete... purge es más fuerte que remove. purge elimina sin dejar rastro. que alguien me corrija si no estoy en lo cierto
<wicope> hola, tengo una pregunta, cómo se llaman los elementos que se conectan a un ordenador?, una tablet, una mesa de mezclas, un movil, un centro multimedia, todos esos elementos se llaman periféricos o tiene otro nombre, gracias
<pacorro2000> asi es lo mismo tengo entendido
<pacorro2000> purge borra los archiivos instalados y los archivos generados de configuracion
<pacorro2000> y remove borra los archivos de instalacion
<pacorro2000> Si se pueden llamar perifericos
<pacorro2000> externos
<InjectioN_01> hola
<InjectioN_01> ya estoy aki
<InjectioN_01> me habia ido a la cuenta de root
<InjectioN_01> pues entonces no necesito hace un purge
<InjectioN_01> porque te expliko , instale el ppa y todo bien , luego hize un sudo apt-gert update
<mimecar> vas a dejar el PPA?
<InjectioN_01> y todo bien , asta que coji y hice un sudo install Unnsettings
<InjectioN_01> y hai me dio el error me dijo que no encontraba el paquete
<InjectioN_01>  no mimecar ya e usado --removee
<mimecar> con ppa-purge?
<InjectioN_01> no con --remove
<mimecar> apt-get remove ?
<InjectioN_01> no
<InjectioN_01> sudo add
<InjectioN_01> sudo add-apt-repository --remove y el ppadel nombre
<InjectioN_01> se elimino
<InjectioN_01> elppa del paquete perdon,,,
<InjectioN_01> como lo ves mimecar?
<mimecar> ok
<InjectioN_01> como puedo llamar alguien como me hacen ami
<mimecar> asegurate que lo ha quitado
<InjectioN_01> que se me ponen las letras en rojo
<mimecar> pon el nombre del nick
<InjectioN_01> mimecar
<InjectioN_01> no me sale
<mimecar> el que
<InjectioN_01> te ha salido ati?
<mimecar> intento no usar PPA
<InjectioN_01> el nombre marcado el mensaje para ti cuando pongo ---> hablo del irc ahora
<InjectioN_01> yo tambien intento no usar ppa
<mimecar> sale marcado cuando pones el nick
<InjectioN_01> pero qeria tener mi linux con efecctos y esas chorradas , vamos una tonteria , porque teniendo cair-dock y un fondo pantalla bien y el dash sobraa
<guest11> irc://chat.freenode.net/kde
<guest11> Buen dia, alguien me podria echar la mano con un problema en el login
<guest11> de kde
<mimecar> tendrás que dar más información
<guest11> no puedo entrar a mi sesion despues de darle enter al pswd, me sale un mensaje que me dice que cheke los kdm logfiles, y no entra
<mimecar> ¿puedes entrar por consola?
<guest11> para ser sincero soy novato y no domino la consola, si de paso me recomendaran algun tutorial o libros sobre linux tambien estaria muy agradecido, y si me aparece la consola, de echo intente el comando startx y tampoco entra
<mimecar> 1º no escribas parráfos
<mimecar> 2º ¿has llegado a cambiar el password con el comando passwd?
<guest11> no
<mimecar> ¿por consola te deja iniciar sesión?
<guest11> no
<mimecar> tienes que poner en login tu nombre de usuario y en password el password
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Kubuntu estás usando?
<guest11> si, ya lo hice, tengo el 12.4
<mimecar> ¿has podido entrar en el sistema después de instalarlo?
<guest11> si, estaba funcionando, el problema vino despues de cambiar la pantalla de log in
<mimecar> aunque cambies el login gráfico tiene que funcionarte el de consola
<mimecar> ¿qué has hecho para cambiar la pantalla de login?
<guest11> eso lo hice cuando funcionaba el escritorio, despues del cambio solo pude entrar dos veces
<mimecar> haz un resumen de lo que has modificado
<guest11> disculpa y donde podria encontrar informacion de como se hace un resumen?
<mimecar> escribe lo que has modificado en el sistema
<mimecar> o la documentación que has usado
<guest11> pues solo fue eso, la pantalla del login
<mimecar> ¿que modificaste de la pantalla de login?
<guest11> aunque tambien esas ultimas veces que use la pc, me indicaba que el sistema le quedaba poco espacio disponible en el hdd
<mimecar> ¿cuánto espacio tienes libre?
<mimecar> la ayuda depende de la información que des
<guest11> ok, lo entiendo, y megustaria poder dar los datos exactos pero eso de ser tan novato,
<mimecar> puedes ser novato pero tendrás que decir lo que has hecho antes del error
<guest11> yo creo que me quedaban como 50mb libres
<mimecar> ¿puedes iniciar sesión en una consola?
<guest11> solo una pregunta despues del nobre de usuario ay que poner -desktop
<guest11> por decir juanito-desktop
<mimecar> no
<guest11> ok, lo intentare
<guest11> pero antes de irme no me podrian recomendarme un buen tutorial o libros para aprender a manejar bien el linux, ya que ahora me doy cuenta que se necesita conocer bien el sistema
<guest11> o alguna pagina
<mimecar> ¿has iniciado sesión en el sistema?
<guest11> no, voy a salirme, ya que ahora estoy usando un live cd
<guest11> o desde aqui puedo hacer algo?
<mimecar> si no consigues entrar en el sistema la cosa se complica
<guest11> ya que estoy usando la pc con el problema
<mimecar> tendrás que iniciar sesión en el sistema real y ver el espacio
<mimecar> si tienes 50 MB seguramente no arranque todo el equipo
<guest11> y tengo acceso al hdd exepto los archivos root
<mimecar> tendrás que pasar a una consola con control + alt + f2
<mimecar> e iniciar sesión con tu usuario normal
<guest11> y si le borro archivos desde aqui sera posible
<mimecar> ¿sabes los archivos que tienes que borrar?
<mimecar> ¿qué capacidad tiene el disco duro?
<guest11> que tal ya regrese, me dice que ay un error fatal y que cheke los kdm log files
<mimecar> ¿has pasado a una consola?
<guest11> si, intente entrar desde la consola y arrancar con start x y no funciono
<guest11> no se como hacer para copiar la informacion que me aparece para ponerla aqui
<guest11> alguien que me recomiende un tutorial para aprender linux?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<guest11> echenme la mano por favor, donde encuentro un buen tutorial sobre linux?
 * x-mint  buenas noches ?!
<clasico3124> alguien usa teamviewer en ubuntu ?
<clasico3124> me ejecuta la aplicacion pero al parecer no reconoce mi coneccion a internet
<zerick> pos si pero todo bien, todo bien con wine :)
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-06
<invercap> buenas noches
<invercap> o dias
<invercap>  alguien sabra si es posible instalar ubuntu touch en nokia 520
<chilicuil> invercap: al parecer no, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices, tus mejores oportunidades para instalar Ubuntu en un telefono son los nexus 4, 7 y 10
<invercap> ok gracias
<invercap> existe algun canal dee ubuntu touch???
<chilicuil> invercap: si, #ubuntu-touch =)
<invercap> gracias chilicuil
<chilicuil> np
<MFranciscoG_> Buna noche, installe xubuntu hace poco pero este se conecta a internet por medio del navegador sin embargo al querer haces una actualizacion o alguna descarga por la terminal me dice que verifique mi conexion o en la terminal que no logra acceder a los paquetes
<MFranciscoG_> como puedo soluconar este inconveniente?
<chilicuil> MFranciscoG_: necesitamos conocer el mensaje exacto, apt-get (el programa que maneja los paquetes en Ubuntu) tiene muchas formas de fallar
<MFranciscoG_> morales@morales-MS-7181:~$ sudo apt-get install virtualbox-qt [sudo] password for morales: Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho Creando árbol de dependencias Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete virtualbox-qt morales@morales-MS-7181:~$
<MFranciscoG_> iba a instalar el virtual box dado que mi computadora posee una tarjeta de television cuyo programa de instalacion solo esta para windows sin embargo cuando intente la instalacion me mando ese mensaje, de igual forma con el wine y demas actualizaciones que he intentado hacer
<chilicuil> MFranciscoG_: entiendo, no estoy seguro si tu tarjeta de television funcionaria con virtualbox, sin embargo si deseas instalar virtualbox debes instalar el paquete "virtualbox" en lugar de "virtualboz-qt"
<MFranciscoG_> lo intente desde el centro de software y me dice que verifique mi conexión lo cual me extraño dado que el navegador no tiene problemas con esta, luego lo intente desde la terminal con el comando
<MFranciscoG_> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-qt que fue el que encontre en internet
<MFranciscoG_> y me boto el erro que comento
<MFranciscoG_> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete virtualbox-qt morales@morales-MS-7181:~$
<chilicuil> MFranciscoG_: entiendo, no estoy seguro si tu tarjeta de television funcionaria con virtualbox, sin embargo si deseas instalar virtualbox debes instalar el paquete "virtualbox" en lugar de "virtualboz-qt"
<MFranciscoG_> bajo que comando?
<chilicuil> MFranciscoG_: con apt-get, $ sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<MFranciscoG_> morales@morales-MS-7181:~$ sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<MFranciscoG_> [sudo] password for morales: Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho Creando árbol de dependencias Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<MFranciscoG_> El paquete virtualbox no está disponible, pero algún otro paquete hace referencia a él. Esto puede significar que el paquete falta, está obsoleto o solo se encuentra disponible desde alguna otro origen
<MFranciscoG_> El paquete virtualbox no está disponible, pero algún otro paquete hace referencia a él. Esto puede significar que el paquete falta, está obsoleto o solo se encuentra disponible desde alguna otro origen
<MFranciscoG_> me sale este error
<chilicuil> que extraño.., supongo que debes tener deshabilitado el repositorio multiverse, si ese es el caso, ve a origen de software y selecciona el repositorio multiverse, despues de habilitarlo deberias poder instalar virtualbox
<MFranciscoG_> como hago esa actvacion, me disculpo pero soy nuevo con xubuntu y no se bien donde encuentro esos aplicativos
<clasico> alguien usa teamviewer ?
<chilicuil> no uso xubuntu, asi que no tengo mucha idea de en que menus hacer click para que aparezca, sin embargo deberia habilitarse si ejecutas esto en una terminal: sudo sed -i "/^# deb.*multiverse/ s/^# //" /etc/apt/sources.list
<chilicuil> despues de ejecutar la linea anterior se deberan actualizar los indices, $ sudo apt-get update
<chilicuil> y posteriormenete deberias ser capaz de instalar virtualbox, $ sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<clasico> yo uso gnome y quisiera utilizar teamview
<clasico> actualmente logre instalarle pero no reconoce estar conectado a inernet
<clasico> internet
<MFranciscoG_> E: Algunos archivos de índice fallaron al descargar. Se han ignorado, o se han utilizado unos antiguos en su lugar morales@morales-MS-7181:~$ sudo apt-get install virtualbox Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho Creando árbol de dependencias Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho El paquete virtualbox no está disponible, pero algún otro paquete hace referencia a él. Esto puede significar que el paquete falta, está obso
<clasico> tiene algo k ver con k uso un gnome ubuntu live ?
<MFranciscoG_> al actualizarlo me dice que se algunos archivos de indice fallaron al descargar
<MFranciscoG_> y al tratar de instalar el virtualbox me dice nuevamente que no tiene candidato para la instalacion
<MFranciscoG_> clasico , no tiene nada que ver es una inquietud mia con la que me estan colaborando
<chilicuil> MFranciscoG_: has ejecutado los comandos anteriores?, la de sed? y actualizar los indices? (update)
<clasico> comprendo
<MFranciscoG_> si, ambos el primero me solicito contraseña y luego dejo espacio para un nuevo comando sin dar respuesta alguna
<MFranciscoG_> al actualizarlo fue que me dijo que algunos archivos de indice fallaron al descargar
<chilicuil> MFranciscoG_: entiendo, entonces el primer comando debio haber fallado, que version de ubuntu estas usando?
<chilicuil> MFranciscoG_: en /etc/apt/sources.list deberia existir una linea como la siguiente: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise multiverse
<chilicuil> yo uso ubuntu precise, por eso tengo precise ahi
<chilicuil> en tu caso deberia tener la version de ubuntu|xubuntu que estas usando
<chilicuil> si es trusty, entonces deberia leerse deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty multiverse
<MFranciscoG_> http://co.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal universe
<MFranciscoG_> esto es lo que sale
<aukun> hola gente
<aukun> alguien conoce algun programa para evaluar la velocidad de la memoria swap, me gustaria saberlo para poder ver las diferencias de una memoria ssd
<aukun> creo que va bastante mas rapido que la memoria habitual pero me gustaria saber cuanto mas
<aukun> i comparar memoria ram, memoria ssd, i memoria hd
<aukun> que es zswap?
<aukun> como saber si la memoria swap esta activada?
<aukun>  un cfdisk i tengo la memoria swap en sd5 con 8000 Mb como se si esta activada la memoria swap?
 * x-mint  B.Dias!
<aukun> hola
<aukun> alguien me podria decir que cantidad de memoria swap debo tener si tengo una memoria ram de 4Gb
<aukun> ?
<aukun> guien me puede ayudar?
<aukun> alguien me puede ayudar?
<x-mint> la mitad de la ram es lo ideal
<x-mint> pero da igual que tengas más...
<aukun> si por eso quiero modificarla sin perder datos
<aukun> ya pero es que mi disco duro es de 30 gb solo
<x-mint> se puede cambiar... entonces lo ideal seria 2 gigas
<aukun> si claro
<aukun> pero eso lo se ahora hice mal las particiones puedo eliminar la particion swap i crear una particion nueva de 2gb sin alterar los datos de mis otras particiones?
<x-mint> si
<aukun> que programa debo ejecutar desde ubunut para eliminar esa particion?
<x-mint> entonces que quieres hacer ? eliminar la swap
<aukun> eliminar swap
<aukun> i crear una nueva swap
<aukun> de 2 gb i de los 6 gb adicionarlos a otra particion sin perder datos
<x-mint> bueno eso dependera de las particiones como las tengas, primero redimensionar la swap y luego añadir esos 4 gigas a otra particion si puedes o dejarla suelta
<aukun> bueno no tengo demasiado espacio asi que los 6gb restantes que seria mejor crear una nueva particion de datos o adherirla a la particion que tengo para las instalaciones de programas en ubuntu sin perder datos claro esta, si al adicionar en la particion de datos esos 6gb me supone perder datos eso no me combiene, por eso te pregunto si al adicionar me supone perdida de datos?
<x-mint> lo mas seguro es que se te quede suelta y la puedas utilizar para almacenar datos
<aukun> es decir de esos 6gb creo una particion nueva
<x-mint> aqui tienes un manual -> http://xtephan.wordpress.com/2009/10/25/crear-archivo-o-particion-de-intercambio-swap-en-ubuntu-linux/ luego solo tienes que formatear la swap de 6 gigas para utilizarla como datos
<aukun> es decir que tendre al final una particion mas?
<aukun> mi pregunta es si puedo de esos 6 gb que me quedan sueltos aderirlos a una particion ya creada sin perder los datos en la particion que ha sido creada??
<x-mint> aukun: eso dependera de como la tengas, pero yo creo que es mejor dejarla suelta... por lo que pueda pasar
<aukun> cuando dices suelta te refieres a crear una nueva particion?
<aukun> es decir crear de esos 6gb una particion de datos
<x-mint> si
<aukun> me han dicho que es necesario hacer backups antes de tocar las particiones por si acaso
<aukun> como se puede hacer una particion backup
<aukun> un backup de la particion que voy a modificar
<arkas> ahora estoy corriendo desde un usblive ubuntu como habo para eliminar una particion ?
<x-mint> aqui tienes un manual ->                                                IdleOne
<x-mint> http://xtephan.wordpress.com/2009/10/25/crear-archivo-o-particion-de-intercambio-swap-  invercap
<x-mint> en-ubuntu-linux/ l
<x-mint> http://xtephan.wordpress.com/2009/10/25/crear-archivo-o-particion-de-intercambio-swap-en-ubuntu-linux/
<arkas> ahora estoy en la tabla de particiones i ya cree las particiones en mi disco duro, como adicionar 6 gb de espacio libre en una de las particiones ya cradas i instaladas sin crear una particion nueva?
<x-mint> con gparted, es grafico y facil de entender
<arkas> ya lo tengo instalado pero no me funciona
<arkas> ahora estoy cooriendo con el usblive de ubuntu
<Germanaz0> Hola a todos, estoy tratando de grabar un dvd de instalacion de OSX (Mac) desde una pc con Ubuntu, es eso posible ?
<Germanaz0> es decir, quiero instalar en un usb el dvd de instalacion de osx, pero desde una pc con ubuntu
<x-mint> abre una terminal y utilizalo como root, sudo gparted
<arkas> me dice The process gpartedbin is already running.
<arkas> pero no visualizo en ningun sitio el gparted
<x-mint> pkill gparted
<x-mint> intentalo otra vez
<arkas> me dice The process gpartedbin is already running.
<x-mint> que raro
<arkas> pkill: killing pid 5680 failed: Operation not permitted
<x-mint> intentalo como root
<x-mint> sudo su & pkill gparted
<arkas> ok ya
<arkas> va lento supongo que es normal no?
<arkas> me aparece en gparted /dev/sdc contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.  However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.  Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an msdos partition table.  Is this a GPT partition table?
<arkas> que contesto si o no?
<x-mint> no tengo ni idea, eso nunca me salio, busca info en google
<arkas> joer de todas maneras te tengo que decir que desde el instalador de ubuntu corriendo desde un usblife ubuntu puedo acceder a la tabla de particiones perfectamente
<arkas> i es bastante visual
<arkas> sabes como adhicionar a una particion que ya fue creada anteriormente en la instalacion de ubuntu
<arkas> adicionar memoria libre a una particion ya creada sin tener la necesidad de crear una nueva?
<x-mint> depende de como se creo, hay veces que no te deja
<x-mint> de todas formas la puedes dejar suelta
<x-mint> si es para datos no importa
<arkas> ok consegui acceder a gparted pero la particion wasp me aparece como unknow
<arkas> i un simbolo rojo de admiracion
<x-mint> la tienes que marcar como swap
<arkas> le hago un delete?
<x-mint> no, con el boton contrario busca la opcion de swap
<x-mint> exactamente no me acuerdo como se hace
<arkas> bueno la deleteo ahora me aparece como unallocated
<arkas> como le creo una particion swap desde gparted?
<x-mint> pues le das a crear nueva particion y la marcas como swap, no te puedo decir los pasos exactamente... no me acuerdo pero es bastante intuitivo
<x-mint> bueno tengo que marchar...
 * x-mint  t luego!!
<arkas> ok
<Lamusj> Buenos dias, me gustaria saber como puedo arreglar la letra del firefox, al entrar a google no se ve ninguna letra, ni el los botones, me toca deshabilitar la opcion de
<Lamusj> "permitir a las paginas tener su propia tipografia" pero se ve todo feisimo, alguien que me guie en eso, por favor! Gracias!
<cubeiro> hola
<cubeiro> como puedo acceder a usenet gratis ?
<mimecar> no puedes
<mimecar> puedes usar una versión de prueba de 5 días
<cubeiro> mmm, ya veo, me imagino que los servidores gratis de la deep web son una gran estafa
<InjectioN_01> buenas
<InjectioN_01> tengo un problema con mi usuario estandar , no me daeja apagar ni reinciiar ninada
<InjectioN_01> repito mi usuario root  NO TIENE  ningun problema ,
<lastenga> ¿permisos del grupo?
<GridCube> ¿caramelos de naranja?
<DELLtra> nas o/
<DELLtra> alguien sabe como configurar  minicom con un moden 3g
<wicope> hola, con synaptic le doy a obtener una imagen del programa y me sale, sabeis de donde se saca esas imágenes. gracias
<DELLtra> wicope,  synaptic se conecta a los repositorios y de ahi los descarga y los instala
 * x-mint  nas noches!!
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-07
<gabriel> Hola. Estoy intentando instalar "nextgen povray editor" pero me tira el siguiente error cuando lo ejecuto: xpe: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_richtext-2.8.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gabriel> el paquete "libwxgtk2.8-0" está instalado
<R0ckET> hola
<ubunt> hola alguien me puede decir si ubuntu tiene nube para sus usuarios?
<ubunt> para poder guardar backups
<chilicuil> solia tener, ubuntu one, pero ha sido descontinuado, ubunt
<ubunt> es decir ahora no hay alguna nube o ftp que puedan guardar backups los usuarios de ubuntu
<ubunt> aunque sea de linux
<ubunt> bueno pues nada tendre que ir a gdrive
<ubunt> otra question
<ubunt> he descargado los packs de idiomas para tener ubuntu en español pero el escritorio se encuentra todo en ingles que debo hacer para visualizar los cambios de lenguaje o verificar si lo he hecho correctamente?
<chilicuil> reiniciar la sesion
<erAbuelo> buenas :)
 * x-mint  bye!!
<ubunt> como cambio a español todos los programas de ubuntu
<ubunt> ?
<mimecar> selecciona el español en el listado de idiomas
<ubunt> ubuntu ya lo tengo instalado pero esta en ingles como lo cambio a español?
<mimecar> abre el panel de control de Gnome, selecciona Languages y cambia el idioma
<ubunt> estoy en language support y he puesto el español en primer lugar y luego que hago?
<mimecar> ¿has aplicado los cambios?
<ubunt> hay un boton que pone aplply system-wide creo que si pero no me cambia nada
<mimecar> ¿ya los has aplicado?
<ubunt> si
<mimecar> cierra la sesión de tu usuario
<ubunt> ok
<mimecar> te tiene que haber instalado cosas
<ubunt> ok
<ubunt> ahora vuelvo
<ubunt> todo bien como dijistes tenia que reiniciar ubuntu para que me cambiara correctamente de idioma a español
<mimecar> sólo tenías que cerrar la sesión
<ubunt> el unico que no me ha cambiado es el gimp aun me aparece en ingles , como puedo pasar el gimp a español?
<mimecar> seguro que te ha instalado cosas el sistema?
<ubunt> si
<ubunt> todo bien
<mimecar> pues te debería salir en castellano
<ubunt> excepto gimp
<mimecar> debería salir todo
<mimecar> si estás usando los repositorios de Ubuntu y no repositorios PPA
<ubunt> pues estoy utilizando los que tenia por defecto es decir supongo que los de ubuntu porque no los he cambiado
<mimecar> ya has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<ubunt> esta mañana se me actualizo automaticamente
<mimecar> entonces no tiene sentido que te salga en inglés
<ubunt> pero gimp lo he instalado esta  tarde
<ubunt> como iniciar una actualizacion automaticamente?
<ubunt> quiero decir manualmente, es decir forzar actualizacion?
<mimecar> en una consola, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ubunt> ok
<ubunt> que va los menus siguen en ingles
<ubunt> gimp sigue en ingles
<ubunt> sigue en ingles gimp
<mimecar>  $ sudo apt-get install language-pack-es
<mimecar>  $ sudo apt-get install language-pack-es-base
<mimecar>  $ sudo apt-get install language-support-es
<mimecar> con eso instalas los idiomas, no te debe poner nada ahora
<ubunt> sudo apt-get install language-pack-es
<ubunt> el language-support-es me sale error
<ubunt> No se ha podido localizar el paquete language-support-es
<mimecar> no será ese el nombre del paquete en Ubuntu 14.04
<ubunt> bueno voy a probar de desinstalar gimp y volver a instalar a ver si asi me aparee en español
<mimecar> no debería
<ubunt> es que ya te digo todo me aparece en español excepto gimp
<mimecar> tienes instalados los idiomas o no te saldría el sistema traducido
<mimecar> por qué has instalado Ubuntu en inglés?
<ubunt> me equivoque iba dormido
<mimecar> estar dormido y jugar con particiones es peligroso
<ubunt> bueno supongo que los problemas ya los tube con las particiones ese error fue mas bien por comenzar a ver borrosas las cosas jejeje
<ubunt> alcohol insomnio ...
<mimecar> la mejor combinación para perder los datos de un equipo
<ubunt> bueno los datos los tengo bien guardados en varios usb por si me equivoco en uno
<ubunt> eso es como el anuncio, si bebes no particiones
<ubunt> ya esta tenia que ir a gimp preferencias system language y ya me lo cambiaba el propio gimp
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu has puesto?
<ubunt> 14.04 creo que tengo
<ubunt> 14.04 LTS
<ubunt> en un disco ssd de 30 gb
<ubunt> por?
<ubunt> bueno me piro que tengo que iniciar las descargas
<ubunt> hola alguien sabe como formatear un usb desde ubuntu?
<mimecar> puedes usar el administrador de discos
<ubunt> donde esta?
<mimecar> en el menú de Unity
<ubunt> no esta
<mimecar> viene por defecto
<ubunt> ya pero pongo administrador de disco y no me aparece
<mimecar> pon sólo "Disco"
<mimecar> si no te aparece buscando, navega por los menús
<ubunt> si ya lo vi
<ubunt> ok tengo que ir al icono tools y alli formateo
<ubunt> perfecto
<mimecar> tienes que buscar un poco antes de preguntar aquí
<ubunt> pensaba que desde el nautilus ya podria formatear
<ubunt> aveces a bien que alguien vaya indicando, por ejemplo para arxivos rar no hay winrar tengo que bajar el 7zip pero 7zip se utiliza en linea de comandos, pues me he matado buscando el 7zip que ya tenia instalado y hasta que alguien me hadicho que eso se ejecutaba desde linea de comandos no he podido descomprimir
<mimecar> ya, pero si te lo dicen no aprendes
<mimecar> si abres el centro de software y buscas "rar" te da la opción de instalar el descompresor
<ubunt> si pero yo me descarge el 7zip
<mimecar> no lo necesitas para descomprimir un rar
<ubunt> ya lo se pero queria probar desde el 7zip
<ubunt> para ver su funcionalidad
<ubunt> hoy por ejemplo he aprendido a añadir patterns en gimp, por lo visto siempre que añades algo a alguna instalacion en este caso gimp tengo que iniciar sudo gimp desde terminal,
<ubunt> i asi ir  modificando el programa a gusto
<erAbuelo> re
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-08
<hammett> necesito ayudaa!
<gabriel_> Hola. ¿Alguien sabe como se puede hacer para que un programa encuentre una libreria que parecería estar instalada pero que no la encuentra?
<hammett> buenas tardes
<hammett> necesito ayuda con kdesudo alguien que me pueda ayudar?¡
<Dark_wiki> hi
<Dark_wiki> alguno me puede colaborar?
<chilicuil> haz tu pregunta
<Vo1d> una pregunta muy basica, por mas que quiero hacer un usuario miembro de un grupo, no logro que pueda acceder al usuario que tiene privilegios
<Vo1d> hola
<chilicuil> no entiendo muy bien lo que intentas hacer, crear un usuario que sea parte de un grupo con privilegios?
<chilicuil> Vo1d: ^^^
<Vo1d> chilicuil, por ejemplo tengo un usuario  uid=1003(temporal) gid=1004(temporal) grupos=1004(temporal)
<chilicuil> sip
<Vo1d> y tengo este otro uid=1005(temporal) gid=1005(tmp) grupos=1005(tmp)
<Vo1d> entonces con el usuario temporal creo un archivo ejemplo.txt, con privilegios 770
<Vo1d> chilicuil, quiero que el usuario tmp con uid 1005 pueda tener privilegios de entrar en el usuario temporal, para poder borrar, editar
<Vo1d> chilicuil, pero cuando lo hago con usermod -G temporal tmp osea que tmp es miembro del grupo temporal,  me sale permiso denegado
<chilicuil> Vo1d: esa operacion la tienes que hacer como super usuario
<chilicuil> sudo usermod -G temporal tmp
<Vo1d> chilicuil, claro que lo hice asi , solo es un ejemplo
<Vo1d> y obtengo esto uid=1005(tmp) gid=1005(tmp) grupos=1005(tmp) , 1003(temporal)
<chilicuil> ok, tmp es parte de tmp y de temporal
<Vo1d> osea tmp es miembro del grupo temporal, osea si tengo que temporal tiene privilegio 770, al hacer eso, puedo ingresa como tmp?
<chilicuil> y podra accesar a los archivos de temporal que tengan permisos 770
<Vo1d> chilicuil, exacto asi pensaba, pero obtengo permiso denegado, siendo miembro del grupo
<Vo1d> ya lo intente varias veces
<Vo1d> -su: cd: temporal/: Permiso denegado
<chilicuil> aum, el directorio tambien tiene permisos 770?
<Vo1d> chilicuil, si el directorio tambieen tiene permisos 770
<Vo1d> en teoria al ser miembro del grupo deberia dejar ingresar
<chilicuil> si, asi como lo describe deberia funcionar
<Vo1d> chilicuil, he logrado hacerlo funcionar con setacl,
<Vo1d> pero hasta ahora me intriga que no funcione del modo comun
<chilicuil> sobre que particion tienes esos archivos?
<Vo1d> chilicuil, sobre mi ~/home
<chilicuil> ya, pero el tipo de particion?, ext3, ext4?, ntfs?, segun internet,  SetACL is a set of routines for managing Windows permissions, asi que si usaste setacl, usaste un programa de windows
<Vo1d> chilicuil, es ext4
<Vo1d> chilicuil, nada con getacl setacl, es mas poderoso que organizar grupos y es mucho mas versatil, lo use, proque se me hacia dificil de la forma normal
<chilicuil> oh!, entonces ni idea, asi como se describe deberia funcionar
<Vo1d> chilicuil, si me trae, loco, hasta ahora solo es el unico enigma que no he podido descifrar, felizmente hay otras alternativas como las ACLs
<chilicuil> =)
<ubunt> alguien sabe si hay algun programa en el que se pueda modificar archivos pdf
<ubunt> ?
<successus> salud
 * x-mint  B.días !?
<ubunt> buenos dias
<ubunt> quisiera retocar un pdf con libreoffice draw el problema es que no aparecen de diferente manera desde libreoffice i desde el visor pdf, desde el visor se ve correctamente i desde libreofficedraw las lineas de texto aparecen mal alguien me podria decir como mejorar draw para que las lineas me aparezcan bien?
<ubunt> comprobado el ocr para archivos pdf de openoffice es mejor que el de libreoffice
<ubunt> openoffice visualiza para el retoque de pdf correctamente mientras que libreoffice no
<dudaarranque> Hola
<dudaarranque> Hay alguien que me puede ayudar con un problemilla de arranque de ubuntu?
<erAbuelo> buenas
<erAbuelo> ciao
<ubunt> hola buenos dias
<ubunt> me gustaria saber como podria ejecutar openoffice desde terminal de ubuntu?
<mimecar> ubunt, no uses nunca sudo con una aplicación gráfica
<ubunt> pero es que tengo un archivo que quiero modificar que solo se accede a el si eres superusuario
<mimecar> ¿quieres quedarte sin poder acceder al sistema?
<ubunt> eso es lo que sucederia?
<mimecar> si usas sudo con una aplicación gráfica, sí
<ubunt> pero por ejemplo gedit si que puedo utilizar sudo no?
<mimecar> Gedit es una aplicación gráfica?
<mimecar> puedes usar gksudo pero no sudo
<mimecar> aparte, no necesitas permisos de administrador para cosas que no sean de mantenimiento
<ubunt> si gedit no es una aplicacion grafica el oppenofficewrite si lo es?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> gedit es una aplicación gráfica, libreoffice también
<mimecar> si no se usa en una consola, es gráfica
<ubunt> pero como puedo acceder a aquellos archivos que necesito cambiar i que solo puedo acceder desde sudo, pero tengo que utilizar un replace por lo que gedit me iria muy bien
<mimecar> usa gksudo
<mimecar> olvidate de lanzar gimp o libreoffice como root
<ubunt> explicame la diferencia gksudo
<mimecar> no te rompe el sistema
<ubunt> ok
<ubunt> pero puedes acceder a ellos como superusuario desde gksudo
<ubunt> ?
<mimecar> a Gimp / Libreoffice?
<ubunt> si claro por ejemplo gimp necesito añadir paletas que creo desde el mismo gimp, pero en la carpeta de paletas solo se accede si eres superusuario por lo que hize un sudo gimp
<mimecar> NO
<ubunt> ok ok
<ubunt> utilizare gksudo
<mimecar> no puedes usar gksudo con gimp / libreoffice
<ubunt> me dice que no lo tengo instalado el gksudo
<mimecar> haz la instalación
<ubunt> me da error
<ubunt> i no me lo instala
<mimecar> qué error?
<ubunt> dpkg: error al procesar el paquete libreoffice-base (--remove):
<mimecar> pon el comando que estás usando
<ubunt> apt-get install gksu
<mimecar> no te puede dar un error con libreoffice instalando otro paquete
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de => sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ubunt> el libreoffice no lo tengo el que tengo es el openoffice
<mimecar> Ubuntu no usa Openoffice
<mimecar> ¿has añadido repositorios externos?
<ubunt> los de openoffice
<mimecar> libreoffice tiene más funciones y es compatible con openoffice
<mimecar> me parece que no puedes tener los dos al mismo tiempo
<ubunt> si pero el OCR de openoffice es mejor cuando le añadia un pdf a libreoffice no me lo visualiza correctamente
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> instala gksudo con el centro de software
<ubunt> ok
<mimecar> con suerte te dejará instalar cosas pese al error de libreoffice
<ubunt> gksudo no me aparece en el centro de software
<ubunt> ahora vuelvo 10 minutos
<ubunt> no me deja desinstalar libreoffice base
<ubunt> tendre que desinstalar todo el openoffice i luego instalar el libreoffice
<mimecar> ¿tienes que desinstalar libreoffice-base?
<ubunt> quiero desinstalar todo el libreoffice para ver que sucede con gksudo
<mimecar> seguramente se te irá algún paquete de Ubuntu detrás de Libreoffice
<ubunt> puff segui los pasos para desinstalar libreoffice correctamente i no se me deisnstalo todo el libreoffice por lo visto
<mimecar> ¿qué pasos?
<ivedci89-desktop> esa mismo... ¿que pasos has seguido?
<ubunt> ahora os lo miro
<ubunt> sudo apt-get remove "libreoffice*.*"
<erAbuelo> re
<mimecar> ubunt, por qué usas tanto la consola?
<ubunt> para aprender
<erAbuelo> yo usaria aptitude remove "~i libreoffice"
<ubunt> wget http://sourceforge.net/projects/openofficeorg.mirror/files/4.0.1/binaries/es/ (aqui va el fichero deb)
<ivedci89-desktop> gente, y no apt-get purge paquete para eliminarlo todo!?
<ivedci89-desktop> gente, y no era "apt-get purge paquete" para eliminarlo todo!?
<erAbuelo> apt-get purge paquete elimina el paquete y sus archivos de configuracion, pero solo del paquete y de los paquetes instalados automaticamente
<erAbuelo> ubunt: nunca instales algo fuera de los repos de la distro
<ubunt> entonces que hago vuelvo a instalar ubuntu
<ubunt> ?
<erAbuelo> no se que problema tienes, solo digo que nunca instales cosas que no esten en los repos de la distro, salvo que sepas muy bien lo que estas haciendo
<ubunt> queria probar openoffice por la OCR para pdf que es mejor que la de libreoffice
<ubunt> bueno tendre que volver a instalar ubuntu
<erAbuelo> y cual es problema ?
<erAbuelo> desinstala libreoffice e instala openoffice
<ivedci89-desktop> esto lo pregunto en serio, no es retorica, ¿y para instalar-usar OpenOffice, es necesario quitar LibreOffice?
<ubunt> no puedo desinstalar libreoffice completamente
<erAbuelo> no se en ubuntu, en debian no hay paquete openoffice, solo libreoffice
<erAbuelo> ubunt: porque no puedes desinstalar totalmente libreoffice ?
<erAbuelo> ciao
<successus> salud
<erAbuelo> re buenas
<dudaubuntu> hi
<dudaubuntu>  Archivo: \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr Estado: 0xc0000007b
<dudaubuntu> somebody can help me?
<dudaubuntu> ?
<dudaubuntu> alguien me puede ayudar por favor?
<dudaubuntu> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<alkisg> dudaubuntu: note that in IRC, you may need to wait for 1-2 hours before someone sees what you wrote and starts talking to you
<dudaubuntu> ok
<dudaubuntu> sorry
<dudaubuntu> is my first time in irc channel
<dudaubuntu> and after this 2 hours...can i chat with this person live?
<MrTulias> !paciencia
<kubot> Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<dudaubuntu> ok
<dudaubuntu> no sabía que había que esperar dos horas...
<dudaubuntu> ni que eran voluntarios...lo siento
<mimecar> dudaubuntu, por qué usas wubi?
<dudaubuntu> me bajo el paquete de la pag oficial pa instalar ubuntu...
<mimecar> haz una instalación directa sin usar wubi
<dudaubuntu> lo instalo con universal usb installer
<dudaubuntu> y le pongo en el otro ordenador..aunque me aparece directamente el iso
<dudaubuntu> y es cuando le doy al wubi...
<dudaubuntu> como lo instalo directamente sin usar wubi?
<mimecar> haz un backup de tus datos e instala Ubuntu
<dudaubuntu> y como lo instalo? con el pendrive como lo he hecho hasta ahora=
<dudaubuntu> ?
<mimecar> ya tienes una copia de todos tus datos en un disco externo?
<dudaubuntu> no tengo datos que salvar...
<dudaubuntu> es nuevo
<mimecar> entonces descarga la ISO de Ubuntu y la pasas con unetbootin
<mimecar> puedes perder el contenido de todo el disco...
<dudaubuntu> ahora me estoy bajando la iso otra vez...
<dudaubuntu> de la particion que se use sólo no?
<mimecar> de todo el disco
<dudaubuntu> no entiendo nada....ahora cuando lo he instalado....me da la opcion de elegir entre los dos...pero cuando le doy a ubuntu es cuando no me va y me dice el error del wubi
<mimecar> ...
<dudaubuntu> w8 va pero ubuntu no por ese error
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu has descargado?
<dudaubuntu> 14.04.1
<dudaubuntu> amd 64
<mimecar> la has pasado al USB con unetbootin?
<dudaubuntu> la qe esta en la pagina
<dudaubuntu> en cuanto acabe de descargarlo lo hare...
<dudaubuntu> pero si me dices que cuando ponga el pen puedo perderlo todo... no se
<dudaubuntu> el unetbooting es como el universla usb installer?
<mimecar> siempre que modifiques particiones puedes perder datos
<dudaubuntu> ok
<dudaubuntu> el unetbooting es como el universal usb installer?
<mimecar> sí
<dudaubuntu> ok
<dudaubuntu> voy a usar el unetbooting a ver si hay suerte
<dudaubuntu> se supone qe usando el prog pa poner la iso...funciona cuando lo enchufo luego en el ord?
<dudaubuntu> lo que me dices que haga...creo que ya lo he hecho...
<dudaubuntu> aunque lo voy a hacer otra vez
<mimecar> tiene que arrancar la ISO
<mimecar> Wubi hace tiempo que no se usa
<dudaubuntu> ok
<dudaubuntu> eso es lo que me falla?
<dudaubuntu> Muchas gracias porla atención, en unos minutos lo intentaré.
<mimecar> tienes un backup de Windows?
<dudaubuntu> otra cosa....en el ord...cuando meto el pen...me da la opcion de montar
<dudaubuntu> no se muy bien como va lo del backup y eso...
<dudaubuntu> es nuevo el ord..
<mimecar> si te venía con Windows, crea los discos de recuperación
<dudaubuntu> no tiene pa dvd..
<dudaubuntu> como se hace?
<mimecar> lee el manual de tu ordenador
<dudaubuntu> para que sirven?
<mimecar> el backup?
<dudaubuntu> es muy importante hacerlo ahora? sino lo puedo hacer despues de qe me funcione definitivmnte ubuntu..
<mimecar> muy importante no
<mimecar> pero como te cargues Windows lo tendrás más complicado para recuperarlo
<dudaubuntu> ok
<dudaubuntu> thanks, voy a mirar cómo se hace
<dudaubuntu> ya estoy con ello
<dudaubuntu> por qué se puede cargar windows?
<dudaubuntu> guardar el recovery en el mismo pen que la iso....hace que una cosa interfiera en la otra?
<MrTulias> Un fallo de corriente que ocurra mientras se realizan las particiones te inutilizaría el disco (p.e) Si te equivocas y formateas windows desaparecería...
<dudaubuntu> ok gracias
<MrTulias> Cosas que pueden no pasar, pero que si pasan y no estás preparado...
<dudaubuntu> ok ya es verdad
<dudaubuntu> que distribucion tengo qe poner de ubuntu?
<dudaubuntu> en el unetbootin?
<dudaubuntu> 14.04 net install.. net install x64.. 14.04live...
<mimecar> selecciona la ISO, no tienes que poner ninguna
<dudaubuntu> ok
<dudaubuntu> voy
<dudaubuntu> he hecho la copia de seguridad de controlad y aplicaciones
<dudaubuntu> no de fabrica...
<dudaubuntu> que diferencia hay?
<dudaubuntu> voy a hacer lo del pen ya
<mimecar> si no has hecho una copia completa, no te servirá de mucho
<dudaubuntu> me pide pen de 16 gb.. no tengo...mañana lo hare sin falta
<mimecar> sólo de 16 GB?
<dudaubuntu> unetbooting 2%
<dudaubuntu> si
<dudaubuntu> creo que se me ha trabado..
<dudaubuntu> ya esta terminando
<dudaubuntu> lo instalo ya
<mimecar> si ya tienes una copia de los datos, sí
<dudaubuntu> se me acaba de reiniciar el ord
<dudaubuntu> y he sacado el pen
<mimecar> no has pasado ISO al pendrive?
<dudaubuntu> y al meterlo en el otro lao se ha abierto el pen
<dudaubuntu> si
<dudaubuntu> lo he hecho con el programa unetbootin
<dudaubuntu> a que le pulso?= de todos los archivos?
<mimecar> a nada, sólo tienes que iniciar el Live CD
<dudaubuntu> boton derecho en el pen amd catalyst control center???
<mimecar> no se que estás haciendo
<dudaubuntu> a ver
<dudaubuntu> he metido en el pen la iso con el prog qe me dijiste
<dudaubuntu> y lo e puesto en el ord donde qiero instalar ubuntu
<dudaubuntu> y se me a abierto l ode dentro del pen
<mimecar> has iniciado el otro ordenador desde USB?
<dudaubuntu> carpeta como disk..boot...casper...dists...y luego autorun....mad5sum....y el wubi
<mimecar> tienes que arrancar el ordenador con el USB conectado
<mimecar> no abrirlo en Windows
<dudaubuntu> ahhh ok
<dudaubuntu> reinicio???
<mimecar> tu que crees
<dudaubuntu> ok
<dudaubuntu> lo he reiniciado y me salen las dos opciones como antes
<dudaubuntu> de elegir el so
<mimecar> inicia el Live USB
<dudaubuntu> como se hace eso?
<mimecar> selecciona la opción que inicia el olive USB
<mimecar> o simplemente no hagas nada y deja que el sistema arranque
<dudaubuntu> ok, le doy a ubuntu
<dudaubuntu> me da el mism oerror
<dudaubuntu> si dejo qe el sistema arranque me va a inciio windows
<mimecar> seguro que estás iniciando desde el USB?
<dudaubuntu> no se que es iniciar desde el usb
<dudaubuntu> he reiniciado el ord con el usb enchufao
<mimecar> el ordenador te muestra la misma pantalla si no está el USB conectado?
<dudaubuntu> si, las mismas opciones
<mimecar> entonces no estás iniciando desde el USB
<dudaubuntu> ok
<mimecar> al arrancar te dirá el ordenador que pulses una tecla si quieres cambiar el orden de arranque
<mimecar> búscala
<dudaubuntu> me dice despues de darme el error al elegir ubuntu...qe si le doy a enter xa seleccion de so o escape pa configuracion de firmware uefi
<mimecar> no te puede dar error algo que no estás ejecutando
<mimecar> es posible que tengas que entrar en la bios, pero me parece peligroso
<mimecar> con el nivel que tienes
<dudaubuntu> he leido por ahi poner usb primero y hdd segundo no?
<dudaubuntu> es eso inciiar desde usb?
<mimecar> sí
<dudaubuntu> y luego hay que cambiarlo otra vez cuando ya este instalado?
<dudaubuntu> el orden?
<mimecar> no hace falta
<dudaubuntu> ok
<dudaubuntu> no se como ir a la bios
<mimecar> no tienes a alguna persona que te ayuda?
<dudaubuntu> al prinicipio me sale la marca del ord y me va direct a la eleccion
<mimecar> modificar la bios sin saber lo que haces es peligroso
<dudaubuntu> pues no, pero ok
<dudaubuntu> lo dejo
<debianes> Aparte del Debian Handbook hay algun libro en *castellano* sobre GNU/Linux en general publicado el 2013 o 2014 que sea de disponibilidad libre y gratuita?
<debianes>  busca algo como el Debian Handbook pero que sea orientado a usuarios de desktop de GNU/Linux y poco o nada servidores. Que sea en castellano y publicado en 2013 o 2014 y de disponibilidad libre y gratuita
<chilicuil> esta "linux corre", que trae ilustraciones y se termino en el 2013, pero ahora nunca lo sabra, porque espera que sus dudas sean atendidas al momento
<Kelphes> hola
<Kelphes> alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<debsan> !alguien Kelphes
<kubot> Kelphes: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Kelphes> hace unos dias se me actializo Ubuntu 12.04 LTS y luego de la actualizacion al iniciar me aparece una ventana que dice “The system is running in low-graphics mode”, intente entrar al GRUB pero no me funcionaba entonces intente instalarlo mediante un LiveCD y no dio resultado, para colmo ahora no puedo arrancar Ubuntu desde el Live CD, Alguien sabe
<Kelphes> algo de esto?
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-09
<ivedci89-desktop> alguien sabe cómo volver a tener la barra de estado que te informa constantemente el espacio en disco???
<ivedci89-desktop> en Nautilus
<ivedci89-desktop> ubuntu 14.04
<ivedci89-desktop> Nautilus 3.10
<Thanatarmesis> saludos
<ivedci89-desktop> :-D
<Thanatarmesis> vosotros que entorno de escritorio usáis?
<ivedci89-desktop> unity
<Thanatarmesis> yo tambien
<Thanatarmesis> la verdad es que me estoy acostumbrando bastante bien, aunque no me gusta que salga tantos resultados innecesarios en el menú de unity
<Thanatarmesis> es la unica pega que le encuentro
<ivedci89-desktop> eso le puedes configurar
<ivedci89-desktop> trastea en filtrar Resultados del mismo menu
<ivedci89-desktop> Thanatarmesis:
<Thanatarmesis> ivedci89-desktop, pero es que funciona muy raro, los botones se activan solos
<Thanatarmesis> pero bueno como casi no uso el menu...
<ivedci89-desktop> ah si eso me psaba a veces... asctualiza bien
<hbautista> http://j.mp/testvps
<ubunt> hola buenas noches
<ubunt> estoy montantdo un servidor ubuntu me gustaria saber las ventajas y desventajas de hacerlo proxy o no?
 * x-mint  B.días !?
<marcos__> Hola
<marcos__> Estoy intentando cargar las fuentes de microsoft en ubuntu 14.04 para libreoffice y no hay manera de conseguirlo
<marcos__> he mirado varias opciones por internet y tampoco
<marcos__> ¿Me podeis echar una mano, por favor?
<x-mint> con wine creo que puede, o instalando las fuentes desde el libreoffice
<marcos__> Hola x-mint
<marcos__> El sistema me dice que estan instaladas
<marcos__> pero cuando abro libre office no puedo verlas en el desplegable
 * x-mint  bye!!
<x-mint>  /quit
<erAbuelo> re
<successus> salud
<Souchiro> achu~!
<rafaellaguna> hola
<rafaellaguna> ¿alguien ha instalado Ubuntu en un Acer Aspire nuevo?
<mimecar> ¿por qué no preguntas directamente?
<rafaellaguna> mimecar, directo :) después de instalar Ubuntu en un Acer Aspire E, instalación satisfactoria, el kernel no encuentra "init"
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu has puesto?
<rafaellaguna> 14.04
<rafaellaguna> desktop amd64
<mimecar> ¿no te pasa del inicio?
<rafaellaguna> he quitado uefi en la bios y he puesto legacy
<rafaellaguna> no llega a iniciar ni el kernel
<mimecar> antes o después de instalarlo?
<rafaellaguna> después, la instalación parece buena
<mimecar> no se si te afectará
<mimecar> has quitado el secure boot?
<rafaellaguna> esa opción no es modificable en la bios
<rafaellaguna> pero desaparece al quitar uefi
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> no recuerdo si tenías que quitar UEFI antes de la instalación
<mimecar> para que grub se instalara bien
<Souchiro> o.o
<rafaellaguna> eso creo, que grub no se instala bien
<rafaellaguna> no hay documentación sobre este modelo en ninguna wiki
<mimecar> prueba a reinstalar grub con el live cd
<rafaellaguna> esa es otra, la gráfica da problemas en el modo live del usb (no tiene lector de cd), así que sólo puedo iniciar el instalador
<mimecar> usa un live usb
<rafaellaguna> es lo que uso
<rafaellaguna> no encuentro soporte, tendré que llevarlo a una tienda
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> ¿ya has reinstalado grub?
<rafaellaguna> no puedo, sólo funciona el instalador, no puedo abrir un terminal
<mimecar> 1º si el live usb te inicia puedes lanzar una consola en el sistema instaldo
<mimecar> 2º si no te aclaras, reinstala Ubuntu con UEFI desactivado
<mimecar> 3º si no te funciona nada, ves a una tienda (y paga)
<rafaellaguna> he hecho eso segundo, y no puedo abrir consolas, así que sólo me queda pagar
<rafaellaguna> gracias de todas formas, chicos, saludos desde Lubuntu
<mimecar> ¿has desactivado uefi y después REINSTALADO Ubuntu
<rafaellaguna> sip
<mimecar> ¿has buscado el texto del error completo en Google?
<rafaellaguna> pero creo que grub no pilla estos discos de 1TB
<mimecar> los tiene que pillar
<rafaellaguna> eso creía, que el límite eran 1024 terabytes
<rafaellaguna> debe ser algo del uefi, que aunque esté desactivado sigue dando por culillo
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> o instala otra distro
<Souchiro> parece que fedora es compatible con uefi
<mimecar> Ubuntu también lo es
<Souchiro> que raro entonces
<Souchiro> yo desactive todo rastro de uefi y si problemas
<Souchiro> lo otro puede ser alguna incompatibilidad con el SO
<rafaellaguna> si, probare OpenSuse y Fedora, pero soy Miembro de Ubuntu, ya me vale si no lo puedo instalar :D
<Souchiro> toshiba me dio problemas con debian
<Souchiro> quizas sea algo similar
<rafaellaguna> ultimamente todos, mi vecina no pudo con un HP, también protegido para Windows
<rafaellaguna> bueno, voy a probar otros Linux y os digo
<Souchiro> mi hermana se compro una hp a ver que tal en unos meces cuando venga ella
<Souchiro> la probare y le instalare debian
<rafaellaguna> gracias igualmente
<Souchiro> no creo que de problemas, es cosa de desactivar el uefi nomas
<Kai120> Hola :)
<Kai120> alguien que me ayude con mi ubuntu , tengo unos problemas
<g3o> \
<roger_35> o/
<erAbuelo> re
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<erAbuelo> re
<roger_35> mi
<erAbuelo> fa
<clasico> how many ram i need for run ubuntu ?
<clasico> memory*
<erAbuelo> en principio con 512MB deberia ser suficiente, aunque probablemente ande mas lento que un burro cargado, lo ideal son mas de 1Gb
<clasico> comprendo
<erAbuelo> ok
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
#ubuntu-es 2014-08-10
<bigardo> holaaaa !!
<bigardo> ecesito ayuda
<bigardo> ya estuve buscando toda la tarde
<bigardo> y es como cambio la frecuencia del plymout ya que mi monitor solo aguanta 60 hz
<bigardo> y se dispara en el plymouth a 75 hz
<bigardo> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<bigardo> chin, por usar irssi
 * x-mint  b.días !?
<Gus81> hola, alguien sabe que es "panel de agrupamiento" en KDE? Y que diferencia hay con el "Panel vacio"?
<ubunt> hola alguien sabe como instalaz una interfaz grafica sencilla para ubuntu-server que tenga un firefox, un editor de textos ...
<mimecar> instala LXDE / XFCE
<manel2020> hola buenas
<manel2020> tengo un problema (como no? ;))
<manel2020> estoy bajando unos archivos desde el navegador firefox en una carpeta que llamo asi "carpeta local"
<manel2020> bajo archivos ahi... si los vuelvo a descargar muestra que estan.. archivos y carpetas..
<manel2020> pero en nautilus no aparecen
<manel2020> ??
<manel2020> por consola?? ->>
<manel2020> los lista
<guampa> manel2020: cambia al directorio donde estan y ejecuta desde ahi "nautilus ."
<guampa> y fijate si los lista ahi
<manel2020> desde el terminal dices?
<guampa> sip
<manel2020> se supone que si estoy ya en el path vale?
<guampa> si
<manel2020> o hay que hacer nautilus ~/loquesea ?? (directamente me abre la carpeta descargas)
<guampa> a ver, si estas en el directorio correcto, con hacer "ls" vas a poder ver los archivos
<guampa> desde ese directorio, ejecuta "nautilus ."
<manel2020> si eso he hecho
<manel2020> y los lista correctamente
<manel2020> pero abro el nautilus y no estan
<manel2020> ese es el problema/duda
<manel2020> he hecho
<manel2020> cd ~/loquesea
<manel2020> nautilus
<manel2020> y esto abre nautilus en la caperta descargas
<manel2020> y nautilus ~/loquesea y abre el lugar correcto pero NO MUESTRA TODOS , solo algunos
<guampa> manel2020: "nautilus" solo te va a abrir en algun lugar predeterminado
<guampa> "nautilus ." te va a abrir el nautilus mostrando el directorio actual
<manel2020> no lo hace asi guampa.. no se si es parte del problema... pero es asi ..
<manel2020> a mi nautilus me abre en la carpeta descargas este donde este....
<guampa> aunque le pases el punto?
<manel2020> si le pongo la ruta -> nautilus ~/loquesea , abre el nautilus en "loquesea"
<manel2020> pero sigo sin ver los ficheros que si me muestra ls
<guampa> el punto es una ruta tambien
<manel2020> voy a probar
<manel2020> vale ahora abre la carpeta en el sitio correcto con nautilus .
<manel2020> pero sigo sin resolver lo grave.. :D
<manel2020> no se ven .... no los lista
<manel2020> todos los que son
<guampa> presiona ctrl+h
<manel2020> nada
<guampa> muy extraño la verdad
<manel2020> ya
<manel2020> CRT-R y muy raro
<manel2020> casi que bug
<manel2020> se resuelve con CRT-R
<guampa> actualizar?
<manel2020> recargar me pone a mi
<guampa> son archivos multimedia grandes?
<manel2020> son paquetes y fuentes deb y tar.xz
<m4v> manel2020: prueba usando un usuario nuevo
<manel2020> m4v -> solucion -> CRTL + R en nautilus => Recargar :D Gracias!!
<guampa> a veces pasa que el nautilus u otro simliar no muestra hasta que actualizas, especialmente si esta haciendo un preview para mostrar algun video, grafico o audio
<manel2020> uhmm es posible que sea por otro tipo de reproducto.... no habitual
<manel2020> un sevidor Unpn o DNLA
<guampa> ah
<manel2020> no se esta mostrando ningun archivo media, pero vinculo los que me dices de ese bug...
<manel2020> es posible...
<manel2020> Gracias de todos modos
<guampa> por nada
<ubunt> in ubuntu server
<ubunt> en ubuntu server el fichero de configuracion ssh es ssh_config ?
<guampa> el del servidor ssh es /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ubunt> en ubuntu server el fichero de configuracion ssh es ssh_config ?
<ubunt> ya pero no lo veo pongo ls -a i no lo veo
<guampa> pone este comando: cd /etc/ssh
<ubunt> si ya estoy en esa ruta
<guampa> que ficheros lista el ls?
<ubunt> moduli ssh_config
<guampa> tal vez no esta instalado el paquete del server entonces
<guampa> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ubunt> joer pensaba que se me instalaba automaticamente
<guampa> pues la verdad no lo se, creo que depende de la instalacion que hagas
<mimecar> acabas de decir que existe el ssh_config en la ruta que te ha dado guampa
<mimecar> ¿dónde está el problema?
<guampa> el ssh_config es para el cliente
<guampa> es la config global
<guampa> sshd_config es para el servidor
<guampa> ademas faltan las llaves del server tambien
<ubunt> ese es el que necesito sshd
<mimecar> ¿en la instalación has seleccionado el servidor de SSH?
<ubunt> si claro
<ubunt> por eso dije que pensaba que se me instalaba automaticamente
<ubunt> en la install
<_Dex_> hola?
<Gus81> hola, hay algun conky manager facil de usar?
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-03
<seba_> hi
<seba_> can you read me ?
<seba_> buena gatoloko
<seba_> juega con esta bola de estambre
<seba_> ujaujajuauja
<seba_> buena Exterminador
<seba_> tengo una plaga de pelos en el orto! ayuda!!
<seba_> oye beto133!! la vieja zapa ya murio!
<jochanan> buenos dias
<jochanan> saludos desde Bolivia
<jochanan> tengo un problema con mi pantalla :-(
<jochanan> alguien podria ayudarme por favor
<royer> buenos dias
<royer> estoy actualizando a ubuntu gnome 15.04 desde 14.10
<royer> y surgio un problema
<royer> ¿alguien podria ayudarme?
<royer> hola?
<MrTulias> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/179430#.Vb-f-JMvDVM
<MrTulias> royer, ^
<royer> El paquete extlinux ya no incluye la integración del gestor de arranque.
<royer> Si está actualizando a esta versión de EXTLINUX, el sistema ya no iniciará si EXTLINUX era el único gestor de arranque configurado. Instale GRUB.
<royer> alguna idea?
<royer> me lo dice al actualizar de ubuntu 14.10 a 15.04
<MrTulias> no sé, parece que te pide instalar grub
<royer> es una ventana que salta al actualizar
<royer> tengo arranque dual windows 7 y ubuntu
<royer> gnome 14.10
<royer> segun yo tengo instalado el grub
<royer> tengo detenida la actualización por eso
<pocheche> Hola
<pocheche> cuando intento hacer chroot me da "/bin/bash: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdl.so.2: file too short"
<pocheche> alguna pistas?
<nostromo37> buenas
<nostromo37> queria saber si se puede hacer una instalacion por router. por cable cruzado lo hice
<GridCube> !netinstall | nostromo37
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'netinstall'.
<GridCube> !net | nostromo37
<kubot> (net takes no arguments) -- Returns some interesting network-related statistics.
<nostromo37> vaya
<GridCube> !mini
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'mini'.
<GridCube> ffff
<GridCube> kubot:
<GridCube> que jolines
<GridCube> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'paste'.
<Knight80> Hola, buenas noches
<mimecar> hola Knight80
<Knight80> Estoy intentando pasar unos mp3 a un iPad con banshee
<Knight80> ¿Es posible?
<Knight80> En preferencias de banshee aparece compatibilidad con dispositivos de apple
<mimecar> no te deja copiarlos directamente verdad?
<Knight80> Y he leído en internet que se puede, e incluso la manera de hacerlo, pero sigo los pasos y no hay forma.
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estás usando?
<Knight80> ubuntu 15.04
<Knight80> Quiero decir, lo sincroniza bien, con éxito, pero luego en el iPad no aparece la biblioteca de música.
<Knight80> banshee hace bien su trabajo
<Knight80> Pero luego en el iPad no aparecen los mp3
<Knight80> Buenas noches, de nuevo.
<mimecar> no se si tendrás que hacer algún paso extra en el ipad
<Knight80> es posible, es que a mí no me van estas cosas tan restrictivas.
<Knight80> viva el software libre
<Knight80> :)
<Knight80> viva linux
<nekane> hola
<nekane> q bueno esta esto
<nekane> hay alguien??
<rengo> hola grid
<rengo> GridCube:
<GridCube> como va rengo
<rengo> bieny vos
<rengo>  necesito una ayudita
<rengo>  quiero bajar archivo .tar.gz via wget en la consola  url es htpps
<rengo>  pero mem arca error dice error sartificado
<rengo>  pude ser?
<rengo> GridCube:
<rengo> sabes
<GridCube> ni idea como pasar sobre eso
<GridCube> pero si si no certificas el https no funka
<rengo> quiero bajjar tor de suu apgimnasigo tuto marca ese error no se por q
<rengo> raro tuto dice si se pude
<rengo> gracias
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-04
<TIOTROLLAZO> hola
<TIOTROLLAZO> alguien que me ayude con metasploit
<ricard> hola buenas he comprado una kingston 4 gb pero el problema es que la kinngton que tewnia montada no es la misma las dos son a 1600 puedo tener algun problema?
<mimecar> son de la misma velocidad?
<ricard> si
<mimecar> en principio debería ir
<mimecar> sigues sin llevar el ordenador a la tienda verdad?
<GridCube> no tendrias porque tener ningun problema
<ricard> si lo he llevado a la tienda y me lo han arreglado
<ricard> las larencias marcan 11,11,11,30 y 11,11,11,30
<ricard> mimecar, que opinas
<mimecar> por frecuencia debe ir, pon el SIM y usa el ordenador
<ricard> que es el sim
<mimecar> el módulode RAM
<ricard> entonces funciona o no funciona soy novato
<mimecar> esas dudas tendrías que preguntarlas en la tienda ya que no tienen relación con ubuntu
<mimecar> si es el mismo tipo de memoria y la frecuencia es la misma conectala
<ricard> es una kigston pero el modelo es diferente
<mimecar> ¿tienen el mismo tipo de conexión?
<ricard> como de conexion
<mimecar> cada tecnología de memoria RAM tiene una conexión que puede ser diferente
<mimecar> si la has comprado en la tienda te dirán si vale para tu ordenador
<ricard> eta tiene xmp
<ricard> pero en disable corre a 1600
<mimecar> ve a la tienda y que te asesoren
<ricard> gracias mimecar adios
<Xago> Hola Buenas tardes a todos
<mimecar> hola Xago
<Xago> Quiero dar las gracias a mimecar por su indicación para corregir sectores dañados en mi HDD
<Xago> ooohhhh...era para tí, ese mensaje
<mimecar> pasaste la herramienta al final?
<mimecar> :p
<Xago> sip...corrigió varios sectores
<Xago> otra cosa, menor, pero importante para mí
<Xago> uso gnome y cuando intento bloquear la pantalla CTRL+ALT+L esta no se activa
<Xago> cómo podría corregir eso?
<mimecar> comprueba las combinaciones de teclas dentro del panel de control de gnome
<Xago> la deshabilité, la reasigné y nada :(
<Xago> me voy a almorzar, mejor!!! nos leemos ;)
<successus> salud
<Xago> mimecar, lo hice con esta indicación http://lignux.com/reparar-sectores-danados-del-disco-duro-con-ubuntu/
<Xago> no me funciona el CTRL+ALT+L o cualquier otro comando que le indique...he revisado otras indicaciones de foros y sitios, pero nada funciona.
<mimecar> si modificas otra combinación del teclado te funciona?
<mimecar> puede ser que no hayas seleccionado la categoría correcta del evento
<ricard> como se recupera el centro de software ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿cómo lo has perdido?
<ricard> co cpu g
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<ricard> mimecar, sabes como recuprerarlo
<ricard> ubuntu14.04
<mimecar> instala el metapaquete ubuntu-desktop
<ricard> gracias mimecar
<Azt0r> hola!
<mimecar> hola Azt0r
<Azt0r> donde esta la opcion de opciones avanzadas en el instalador de kubuntu para usar el grub rescue?
<Azt0r> como estas mimecar
<mimecar> acabando cosas pendientes
<Azt0r> ahh siempre es bueno acabar las cosas
<Azt0r> jaja
<Azt0r> :Dç
<mimecar> arrnca el live cd y recupera grub
<Azt0r> estoy desde el live cd
<mimecar> tendrás que montar el sistema instalado
<mimecar> y reinstalar grub
<Azt0r> si.. mm con chroot no? el problema es un poco
<Azt0r> mas extraño
<Azt0r> por eso
<Azt0r> acaba tranquilo con tus cosas
<Azt0r> despues vemos
<Azt0r> :-)
<Azt0r> y por cierto muchas gracias por la disposicion
<mimecar> igual otro usuario te puede ayudar mientras
<mimecar> esta noche estoy un poco liado
<Azt0r> si no hay problema
<Azt0r> tu desocupate con lo tuyo, de una u otra forma le voy a dar palo
<Azt0r> =D
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-05
<sergiodechile> como bajo los colores de 24bit a 16bit en ubuntuMate 15.04???? donde esta el .conf????
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenos dias, tardes, noches, alguien me puede dar un link con algun instructivo (tutorial) para agregar ssh key de lauchpad
<CarlosNeyPastor> muchas gracias
<edgardoweb> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlLHc60egiQ&feature=youtu.be
<abdurahman> ola:  ....como hago para cambiarme de Xubuntu a Ubuntu+gnomr y dejarlo z defecto???
<x4w3> Ala que de gente :)
<x4w3> por lo que veo este es el canal del linux en español con mas gente ....
<x4w3> :)
<successus> salud o/
<Campo> Hi
<sinaloko> buenos dias@
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<nicolas> Hola! consulta, aparte de /boot hay algun otro directorio que participe en el inicio del sistema?
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-06
<ivedci89> hola, alguien sabe cómo refrescar la pantalla en Lubuntu 14?
<corvex> Hola a todos, queria saber si es posible realizar una copia exacta del sistema en una ISO?
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Guest73109> hola quien me ayuda con esta duda
<Guest73109> que tal es libreoffice 5
<Guest73109>  vale la pena actualizar
<NePtUnO> yo todavia no lo he probado
<Guest73109> pero en tu opinion
<Guest73109> debo borrar completamente el que tengo antes de instalar el nuevo o actualizo tal cual ppa
<NePtUnO> pues imagino que mejor actualizar simplemente
<NePtUnO> yo me voy retirando ya
<Guest73109> ok
<Luis40LP> Buenas noches, alguien de Las Palmas?
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-07
<sadalsuud> hola ... alguién por acá conectado?
<sergiodechile> hola sadalsuud
<sadalsuud> hola sergiodechile
<sadalsuud> ud tiene ubuntu con unity?
<sadalsuud> yo uso kubuntu
<sergiodechile> nop, tengo ubuntu con mate, no me gusta unity
<sadalsuud> oka vale
<sadalsuud> y tiene qué versión?
<sadalsuud> de ubuntu, 14.04 o 15.04 ?
<sergiodechile> tengo la 15.04 hace 2 semanas
<sadalsuud> humm veo veo
<sergiodechile> pero tube debian por casi 2 años
<sergiodechile> tambien con mate :)
<sadalsuud> es que yo tengo 14.04 y hoy sale la 14.04.3 y quería saber si alguien mas ya le había llegado la actualización
<sadalsuud> mate es bonito
<sergiodechile> me gusta mate porque me gustaba gnome2
<sergiodechile> mm nose, quizas alguien que tenga la 14.04 te pueda ayudar
<sergiodechile> yo quise instalar esa en mi equipo por el soporte extendido pero me dio problemas
<sadalsuud> uhh... por mi parte es la primera vez que estoy con una de soporte extendido
<azamrod> hola
<azamrod> tengo una duda con Ubuntu
 * merrick  B. días
<azamrod> buenos dias merrick
<ricard> como puedo saber si mis memorias van en dual chanel en ubuntu
<ricard> GridCube, como puedo saber si mis memorias van a dual chanel en ubuntu
<GridCube> no se
<ricard> gracias
<ricard> alguien que tenga idea?
<ricard> guampa, ?
<GridCube> ricard: buscate en internet?
<GridCube> no andes llamando a todas las personas
<GridCube> investiga, es algo que te interesa avos y a nadie mas de este canal
<GridCube> asi que investiga
<ricard> llevo todo el dia investigando por meso he rrecurido a ustedes
<GridCube> es bastante molesto que siempre estes con las mismas exactas preguntas, segurisimo que hay formas de hacer lo que vos estas preguntando, pero es algo que solo te interesa a vos
<GridCube> no te creo ricard, siempre te veo preguntar las mismas cosas y no tiene sentido
<ricard> te lo juro
<ricard> bueno seguire investigando en internet
<ricard> adsios y gracias
<ricard> como entrar en un canal atrves de freedsom
<ricard> de frenode
<GridCube> /join #ubuntu-es
<ricard> he hecho un memtest y me pone 1546mhz y al lado ddr3 3092 eso quiere decir que va a dual chanel?
<ricard> porfavor una respuesta
<losergans> Buenas tardes
<losergans> tengo problemas con la detección de los USB
<losergans> tengo instalado ubuntu 14.04 y a veces conecto u USB y lo reconoce y a veces no
<losergans> ¿alguien sabe cómo solventar este probelma?
<losergans> ¿le pasa a alguien más?
<ricard> me da un error cuando intento instalar zpu-z con wine
<kurama10> ricard: que error te da?
<ricard> the error code 0x2(2) occured during initalizationdo you want to display de error log file
<ricard> y la opcion si o no
<ricard> kurama10, ?
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que quieres hacer exactamente?
<ricard> saber si tengo dual chanel
<mimecar> desde Ubuntu no puedes verlo?
<ricard> que yo sepa no?
<mimecar> busca mejor,  puedes sacar información de la CPU y la memoria
<mimecar> en todo caso eso se debe poder ver desde la bios
<ricard> donde busco
<mimecar> en /proc tienes archivos que te dan esa información
<ricard> en el memtest me da 1546 de ram y ddr3 3092
<mimecar> https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=es&q=ubuntu%20check%20dual%20channel
<ricard> que es ese enlace mimecar no me sale nada
<mimecar> es una búsqueda de google con resultados para ver lo que quieres
<ricard> vale adios veo que no tienes idea tu tampoco
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> ok, no tengo ni idea
<mimecar> con abrir un enlace puedes saberlo
<ricard> no me sale nada enesa pagina
<mimecar> acabo de abrir el enlace
<mimecar> busca en google "ubuntu check dual channel"
<ricard> vuelvelo a escribir
<mimecar> si buscas en Google la cadena de texto "ubuntu check dual channel" te saldrán los resultados
<MrTulias> Sí, he estado leyendo el howto que aparece como primer resultado
<cesar0510> Buenos Dias a todos
<cesar0510> tengo el siguiente problema , termino la actualizacion de ubuntu , pase de 12.04 a 14.04 y no paso de inicio de  sesión , pero entro al tt2 y entro con mi usuario y contraseña, hago un startx pero la barra lateral no me aparce pero hago unity en la terminal
<cesar0510> y asi puedo medio trabajar como puedo solucionar esto ??
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema
<mimecar> algún archivo de la configuración dará el problema
<cesar0510> al abrir la terminal sale esto
<cesar0510> http://ideone.com/tfgQeq
<mimecar> ya has creado el usuario nuevo?
<cesar0510> ya estoy en eso
<cesar0510> ya listo
<cesar0510> http://ideone.com/QdRGO1
<mimecar> intenta entrar con ese usuario
<cesar0510> listo ya entre el  tt7
<cesar0510> y sale normal
<mimecar> entonces es un fallo de configuración
<mimecar> o renombras las carpetas del usuario que te da los problemas
<mimecar> o copias los datos al usuario nuevo
<cesar0510> Ok
<juan_> Hola, podría decirme alguien como puedo llegar a mi unidad de DVD mediante el Terminal???
<mimecar> ¿la unidad está montada?
<juan_> si
<juan_> HOla mimecar
<mimecar> cd /media/
<mimecar> ls
<mimecar> y miras el nombre que tiene
<mimecar> debería ser cdrom
<juan_> me dice que no existe
<juan_> al escribir cd media
<mimecar> eso no es lo que he escrito..
<juan_> vale
<juan_> tienes toda la razón
<juan_> me faltan las barritas verticales
<juan_> un momento
<juan_> Efectivamente ha sido una metedura de pata mia
<juan_> ya he llegado
<juan_> Es que quiero hacer una copia ISO de un cd
<juan_> pero va a ser que no
<juan_> estoy dentro de la unidad de lectura
<juan_> pero me dice que no
<juan_> dd if=/media/cdrom1 of=/tmp/copia_cdrom.iso  Esta es la orden que le he metido
<juan_> Y me responde que no existe la unidad
<mimecar> lo raro sería que funcionara eso
<mimecar> dd funciona con dispositivos, no con carpetas
<juan_> Pues lo he encontrado en internet,  sea en Google
<juan_> Ni idea chico
<juan_> yo solo quiero hacer una copia ISO
<mimecar> cdrom1 es el nombre de la carpeta en tu equipo?
<juan_> espera que lo miro
<juan_> Pues no te puedo decir con exactitud. COmo puedo mirar eso?
<mimecar> cuando estés en /media
<mimecar> ls
<juan_> vale
<mimecar> los comandos no los puedes copiar tal cual
<juan_> cuando estoy en media...
<juan_> ... la unidad de cd se llama juan
<juan_> por que si entro ahí, veo los archivos que tiene el cd
<mimecar> prueba a ponerle la carpeta pero debería funcionar con el dispositivo
<juan_> No te sigo
<mimecar>  /media/juan
<mimecar> esa es la ruta a tu carpeta
<juan_> vale
<juan_> un momento
<mimecar> pero dd trabaja con un dispositivo en /dev/loquesea
<juan_> Sabes... abandono. Esto es demasiado para mi
<juan_> De todas maneras muchas gracias por tu tiempo e interés
<juan_> Un saludo
<mimecar> te has cansado muy pronto
<juan_> No, no es eso. Es que el terminal me pone maloç
<juan_> Para cosas sencillas... vale
<mimecar> tienes aplicaciones gráficas también
<mimecar> creo que estás equivocado
<juan_> pero para otras cosas que se me escapan no me peleo
<mimecar> cosas sancillas y complejas es más rápido el terminal
<juan_> ya lo se
<juan_> pero cuando se domina medianamente, y no es mi caso
<mimecar> pues aprende
<juan_> Yo solo quería pasar un cd a ISO
<juan_> Pues eso intentaba
<mimecar> el CD tiene protección?
<juan_> PUes...no tengo ni idea
<juan_> no es de musica
<juan_> ni peliculas
<mimecar> qué lleva el CD
<juan_> son datos
<juan_> Y solo queria tener una copia de seguridad para tirar de ella en caso de necesidad
<juan_> O sea, tenerla de continuo en el ordenador y poder acceder sin tener que llevar fisicamente ese cd
<mimecar> consigues lo mismo copiando los archivos al disco duro
<juan_> No.
<juan_> Lleva una especie de programa instalador que hay que ejecutar para acceder a esos datos
<mimecar> http://iowacitytechnologyservices.com/2014/09/22/ubuntu-linux-create-an-iso-image-from-cd-or-dvd/
<juan_> Si fueran carpetas sin mas...
<juan_> Ahora le echo un vistazo
<mimecar> si ese programa lleva protección, la cosa se complica...
<juan_> Eso es lo que no se
<juan_> Normalmente no suelen llevarla
<juan_> Pero tampoco te lo puedo asegurar al 100%
<juan_> He mirado el enlace. La orden: cat /dev/sr0 > sv1.iso donde se supone que me deja el archivo resultante
<juan_> sv1 es el nombre que le he dado al archivo de salida
<juan_> lo que no se es donde lo manda
<mimecar> a la carpeta actual
<juan_> Mmmm, entonces sera a la de mi usuario
<mimecar> estás en tu carpeta de usuario?
<juan_> Si. Ha creado un archivo en ella
<juan_> con el nombre
<juan_> pero me da que va a estar protegido
<juan_> por que deberian ser unos 400 mb, y solo ha hecho 7mb
<juan_> Cachis en la mar salada
<mimecar> dale la vuelta al CD
<mimecar> si tiene rallas concentricas está protegido
<juan_> un momento
<juan_> No, aparentemente no tiene nada: Superficie plateada completamente lisa
<mimecar> puede tardar en crear la iso
<mimecar> pero si falla puede ser por protección
<juan_> estoy haciendo una prueba con otro cd a ver que pasa
<juan_> un momentito
<juan_> este segundo, de momento se le escucha girar
<juan_> el primero gira al principio pero luego parece ponerse a descansar
<juan_> y no esta dañado por que si lo meto arranca con normalida
<juan_> d
<juan_> Ha sacado 170mb de 500mb
<juan_> Se supone que la iso es comprimida???
<juan_> No me suena
<juan_> Para mi que va a estar protegido
<juan_> bueno
<juan_> pues no se podra hacer nada
<juan_> a carrear el cd
<juan_> joer
<mimecar> la iso no es comprimida
<juan_> Ya me parecia
<juan_> mas o menos suelen ocupar el tamaño del cd original
<juan_> va a estar protegido
<juan_> cago en...
<juan_> De todas maneras...
<juan_> muchas gracias por todo
<juan_> un saludo
<juan_> bye
<mimecar> adios...
<successus> salud o/
<MrTulias> \o
<estudiante> florencia
<ddi4z> Amigos, se está desarrollando la UbuConLa , el evento más grande de Ubuntu en Latinoamérica, pueden ver el evento en vivo desde: http://ubuconla.org/live
<ddi4z> el evento durará todo el día de hoy, y todo el día de mañana, los invitamos a asistir, así sea a través de nuestro streaming en vivo.
<ricard> porque con solo dos slots mi memtest me marca triple chanel?
<ricard> y me marca ram 1546 y ddr3 3092
<ricard> ayuda
<ricard> estoy en dual chanel?
<ddi4z> Empieza la charla de UbuConLA 2015: Chamilo y el avance de plataformas de software libre para la educación. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcqxQXLryt0
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<ddi4z> Empieza la charla de UbuConLA 2015: Software Libre en las Nubes https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ei1i75XmrVg
<Lopulus> hola. Como puedo hacer red domestica entre una netbook con W7 y mi xubuntu.?
<zerick> compartiendo archivos desde win7 hacia Ubuntu (?)
<Lopulus> si. zerick, he leido con samba
<ddi4z> Empieza la charla de UbuConLA 2015 - Encantando PythonES para masticar data.
<ddi4z> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ixCj1w8wTU
<sinaloko> alguien sabe como configurar wine para que tenga el aspecto del OS que lo corre?
<sinaloko> en mi caso xfce con temas greybird
<spectrum> sinaloko, en este caso debes elegir un desktop que imita windows.
<sinaloko> no entedi spectrum
<sinaloko> XD
<spectrum> sinaloko, quieres que wine tenga el aspecto de windows?
<sinaloko> no
<sinaloko> quiero que tenga aspecto de linux
<sinaloko> que paresca nativo
<spectrum> nativo?
<sinaloko> si
<spectrum> es un emulador no es perfecto al 100 por 100.
<sinaloko> entonces eso no se puede hcaer
<sinaloko> a menos que encuentre un tema de windows iwal que el de linux cierto>?
<sinaloko> en si quiero ares solo eso
<spectrum> sinaloko, yo uso virtualbox
<AlexLikerock> sinaloko,  , tienes q  instalar un TEMA, para tu escritorio
<sinaloko> ok
<sinaloko> se ve como si fuera windows 2000
<sinaloko> vere sui puedo ayar algun tema parecido a linux
<AlexLikerock> como  este http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/83797-1.jpg
<AlexLikerock> lo descargas  ahi    http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/XPLuna?content=83797
<AlexLikerock> es para gnome2   o MATE
<sinaloko> oh no
<sinaloko> yo no quiero cambiar el aspecto de linux
<AlexLikerock> que nesesitas ?
<sinaloko> asi como esta esta bien
<sinaloko> quiero que las aplicaciones que emule se vean como linux
<AlexLikerock> q escritorio tienes ?
<sinaloko> ese tema le cambia el aspecto a linux a que paresca windows
<AlexLikerock>  gnome  , kde , xfce ?
<sinaloko> xfce
<sinaloko> greybird elementary
<AlexLikerock> sinaloko,    que problema   le miras  a este  office ?    http://uploads.guiadopc.com.br/2007/09/office2007-wine-ubuntu.png
<sinaloko> yo ninguno
<sinaloko> se ve exactamente iwal a el de windows
<AlexLikerock> entonces  , asi  uncionaran los programas
<AlexLikerock> entonces  , asi  F uncionaran los programas
<sinaloko> eso lo se!!
<AlexLikerock> entonces ?
<AlexLikerock> dame un buen ejemplo
<AlexLikerock> de tu problema
<spectrum> wine es un programa como quieres que se paresca a windows que es un systema de exploitation?
<sinaloko> se que se miran como si fuese en realidad windows,
<sinaloko> quiero que ares se mire como lo demas de linux no como las ventanas de windows, bueno es algo que quisiera sabe sis e puede
<sinaloko> esuqe
<sinaloko> creo que no me estoy explicando bien pero bueno el hecho es que funcine a fin de cuentas
<AlexLikerock> sinaloko,   estas muy mal en instalar ARES
<AlexLikerock> es  un grave error
<spectrum> sinaloko, estatas formulando preguntas oscuras como un pero que quiere morder a su cola p
<AlexLikerock>  pues  en GNU  no usamos  antivirus
<sinaloko> pregunto porque quiero hacer una iso de mi OS para compartirla pero con lo que la gente normalmente usaria en cualquier maquina con windows y el unico soft que no esta para linux es ares y no porque no exista cliente p2p sino que no es el mismo contenido y la vdd correr los nodos de ares en otro cileinte nunca lo logre
<AlexLikerock> ales , es un  nideo de  virus, q los activaras con WINE ,
<sinaloko> bueno eso es vdd
<AlexLikerock> en GNU  usamos TRANSMISSION
<sinaloko> pero la cuestion es que necesito conectar a la red ares en mi opais es el unico cliente que se usa
<AlexLikerock>  es  un programa  para  BITTORRENT
<sinaloko> si pero no quiero para otrrent para eso esta transmission eso esta prefecto (Y)
<AlexLikerock> descargar musica  una por una ,   usa  FIREFOX
<sinaloko> uno no dice quiero un cliente p2p se dice quiero ares! y se usa  diario
<sinaloko> si lleno ese vacio aqui en linux puedo hacer que la gente que prueba linux porque se lo recomiendo se quede con el
<AlexLikerock> firefox  con    el complemento      https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/mp3-it/
<spectrum> sinaloko, debes de acostumbrarte a la cultura gnu/linux y leer un max antes de poner preguntas.
<AlexLikerock> los usuarios avanzados no usamos ARES
<AlexLikerock> ARES es para novatos
<AlexLikerock> pregunta aki , lo que deseas , y  te enseñaremos
<AlexLikerock> spectrum,  , no es  q  haga las preguntas ,  el problema es que se explique un poco mas claro
<AlexLikerock> sinaloko, ,
<AlexLikerock> ¿que nesesitas realmente ?
<AlexLikerock> descargar canciones una por una ?
<AlexLikerock>  peliculas ?
<AlexLikerock>  que es  los que buscas en ARES ?
<sinaloko> y no pregunte si lo hacen pregunte, queria saber si era posible que se viese igual que los demas programas, a ola gente que quiero llegarle es a la gente novata a la que no sabe que es linux pero solo quiere hacer lo que quiere hacer siempre en su sistema operativo de siempre. pero bueno igual gracias por sus respuestas
<AlexLikerock> bueno, mira la apariencia, depende  del programa
<AlexLikerock> como ARES , OFFICE 2007, iTunes ,   tiene una apariencia  especifica
<AlexLikerock> por ejemplo iTunes, no tiene la barra de titulo
<AlexLikerock> asi es como funciona en window$  y  asi lo emula  WINE
<AlexLikerock> otras ventanas   "estadares" ,
<AlexLikerock>  esas si pueden adoptar la apariencia de  GNU ,
<AlexLikerock>  ya sea QT, GTK2 o GTK3 ,ETC
<sinaloko> en amule no esta las canciones de artistas regionales de mexico, yo no uso ares yo uso firefox como me dicen pero se como y donde buscar no todos saben eso. y creo ya entender que los proogramas de windos se veran como en windows y no se puede cambiar eso vdd?
<AlexLikerock> Amule, esta descoontinuado  un poco
<AlexLikerock> muy pocos lo usan
<sinaloko> oh me han ayudado mucho!!
<AlexLikerock> respencto a la musica
<AlexLikerock> instala  el complemento q te pase
<AlexLikerock>   reinicia el navegador
<AlexLikerock> y entras  a youtube
<AlexLikerock> y ahi aparecera el boton magico
<spectrum> chicow
<sinaloko> gracias!!! :D
<spectrum> hay dos posibilidades.
<sinaloko> dime te leeo
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-08
<spectrum> o bien lees o me convierto en sirviente entre las dos elijo la primera.
<sinaloko> ok
<spectrum> no cobro salario aqui sabes sinaloko
<sinaloko> yo lo se
<spectrum> sinaloko, y fui un novato como tu.
<AlexLikerock> sinaloko,     mira  el boton magico    http://picpaste.com/pics/mapa1-wULLMRXC.1438992103.png
<spectrum> pero he metodo la mano a la mezscla y resulto'.
<spectrum> he metido p
<spectrum> http://spectrum.olympe.in/0019.jpg
<spectrum> sinaloko, usamos transmission en lugar de ares o emule
<sinaloko> para torrent esta bien
<sinaloko> creo igual que lo logre a fin de cuentas estoy mas cerca de encontrar lo que me falta
<sinaloko> creo que tengo la pasion de un novato
<sinaloko> y eso se pierde con el tiempo pero mientras la tenga seguire en busca de el linux para los que no son de linux :DD
<spectrum> si te falta una bruja para adivinar tus necesidades en gnu/linux
<AlexLikerock> lol
<spectrum> o un esclavo salido de una lampara majica
<AlexLikerock> sinaloko,    te recomiendo    https://pirateproxy.sx/    https://isohunt.to/
<sinaloko> spectrum, no necesitas ser sarcastico que ni eres bruja pero pareces una con ese comprtamiento y no eres adivino porque lo que pregunte fue claro y conciso y no tuviste la menor idea de loq uie pedi, y si esto esta fuera de las reglas del foro una disculap pero si no quieres ser mi bruja o mi adivino como dices solo no contestes, por cierto si asi te sientes es tu probolema nadie dijo que fuera asi, pregunte con decoro y amavilidad pero tu comportamien
<sinaloko> to en esa frase no me gusta
<sinaloko> AlexLikerock, gracias ese si lo sudo bastante!! :D
<sinaloko> gracias chicos por su tiempo!
<sinaloko> :D saludos desde mexico
<AlexLikerock> denada
<AlexLikerock> igual
<AlexLikerock>  desde mexico
<spectrum> no hace falta escribir tanto con mierda basta.
<AlexLikerock> desde sinaloa
<AlexLikerock>  XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<sinaloko> sinaloko siciliano
<sinaloko> ok sinaloko me haces facil el tema
<ricard> como puedo borrar ubuntu 14.04 lts?
<ricard> como puedo borrar ubuntu 14.04 lts?
<ricard> guampa, como puedo borrar ubuntu?
<dabor> ricard, borrarlo todo que no te quede ningún rastro?? formateando la partición !!
<successus> salud o/
<Patero-ng> oye
<Patero-ng> porque dices salud
<ricard> quiero borrar el disco duro pero me dice nose puede acceder a /dev/sda1, mount segun mtab,/dev/sda1 esta montado en/monntaje erroneo
<ddi4z> Amigos, está empezando el segundo día de la UbuConLA : La charla de ahora :  ¡Hola, Snappy! - http://summit.ubuntu.com/ubuconla-2015/meeting/22539/hola-snappy/
<rasalghul> Hola, alguien sabe como puedo hacer un respaldo de todos mis programas y configuraciones, repos, etc en mi ubuntu, para instalarlo en otra particion?
<rasalghul> por cuestiones de trabajo tengo que instalar windows, asi que, tengo que volver a particionar mi maquina e instalar todo mi ubuntu y dejarlo en el punto que esta ahorita esta complicado...
<rasalghul> alguna idea?
<ddi4z> rasalghul: sólo asegurate de guardar la carpeta /home y reemplazarla en tu nueva instalación
<ddi4z> allí se guardan todas las configuraciones y repos privados
<ddi4z> Seguimos con la UbuConLA : es el turno de presentar la ponencia: LXD Internals : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sdSNcga2Uc
<ddi4z> Empieza ahora otra charla de la UbuConLA: ¿Qué es Ubuntu Juju?
<ddi4z> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diDbsRU3P2E
<Guest70534> hola
<Guest70534> quiero quitar la clave de autentificacion vieja de spotify
<Guest70534>  como edito las claves
<Guest70534> uso xubuntu
<santiago_> Hola. Necesito ayuda para una instalación. Soy novato.
<Guest70534> cual
<Guest70534> dime
<santiago_> Instalé "Sozi" mediante Synaptic. Pero me da un error a la hora de trabajar con él. Si no me equivoco, es la versión 12.
<santiago_> Traté de instalar la versión más nueva (la 15) desde http://sozi.baierouge.fr/pages/install-linux.html
<santiago_> pero cuando abro inkscape no me aparece como extensión
<santiago_> El error que aparece es: 'Sozi' working, please wait
<santiago_> (con la versión de synaptic)
<santiago_> luego seguí las instrucciones de una página que me decía que agregara un repositorio: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sunab/sozi-release
<santiago_> pero a la hora de hacer el update me da un error
<santiago_> como que no encuentra las nuevas versiones...
<santiago_> Y seguí las instrucciones de la página de sozi.baierouge pero no me aparece como extensión..
<santiago_> ¿Alguien me puede ayudar con esto? ¿Guest70534?
<santiago_> Sozi es una extensión que se utiliza en Inkscape
<Guest70534> pero
<Guest70534> esa vercion que quieres utlilizar es compatible con la vercion de inkcape
<santiago_> Lo desconozco. La verdad lo quiero es usar cualquiera de las dos versiones. No importa la viejita, pero tampoco funciona (se queda en Soqi working, please wait
<Guest70534> lo mejor seria desactiva ppa  nueva luego lo decistalas completamente usando synapti
<Guest70534> actualizas para que regrese la vercion por defecto
<Guest70534> y reistalas
<Guest70534> y no debe aver error
<Guest70534> hola
<santiago_> disculpa
<santiago_> ya estoy de regreso
<santiago_> ¿cómo desactivo el ppa que agregué?
<Guest70534> origenes se sotfware
<Guest70534> otro software
<Guest70534>  ya
<santiago_> no lo encuentro
<santiago_> tengo ubuntu mate
<Guest70534> esto deviera tener audio
<santiago_> muy cierto
<santiago_> sería más ágil
<Guest70534> si
<Guest70534> synaptic
<Guest70534> configuracion
<Guest70534> repositorios
<santiago_> listo, le quité la palomita
<Guest70534> ok
<Guest70534>  ahora recargar
<santiago_> listo
<santiago_> ¿Es mejor instalar desde synaptic o desde la terminal?
<Guest70534>  yo uso synaptic
<Guest70534> son lo mismo con el tiempo
<Guest70534> te daras cuenta
<santiago_> En este momento tengo instalada la versión que me da synaptic
<santiago_> que es la 12.05-1
<Guest70534> ok
<santiago_> Y cuanto abro inkscape y corro sozi me da ese error de que está trabajando. Cuando lo cierro, luego me dice lo siguiente:
<Guest70534>  desitalala en la opcion completamente
<santiago_> Listo.
<santiago_> Este error salía: /usr/share/themes/Yuyo-Dark/gtk-2.0/Apps/libreoffice.rc:40: Unable to locate image file in pixmap_path: "Entry/entry-border-bg-solid.png"
<Guest70534> verifica el proceso de inkscape
<santiago_> /usr/share/themes/Yuyo-Dark/gtk-2.0/Apps/libreoffice.rc:43: Background image options specified without filename
<santiago_> /usr/share/themes/Yuyo-Dark/gtk-2.0/Apps/libreoffice.rc:49: Unable to locate image file in pixmap_path: "Entry/entry-border-active-bg-solid.png"
<santiago_> /usr/share/themes/Yuyo-Dark/gtk-2.0/Apps/libreoffice.rc:52: Background image options specified without filename
<Guest70534> y matalo
<santiago_> cómo mato el proceso de inkscape (perdón porque soy bastante novato en esto)
<santiago_> ¿abro una terminal?
<Guest70534> vete a sistema gestor de tareas
<Guest70534> estilo windows
<santiago_> listo
<Guest70534> creo que do debe aver problema
<Guest70534>  sino  as cambiado algo tu
<santiago_> ¿Ahora lo reinstalo?
<Guest70534> si
<Guest70534> de donde eres
<santiago_> De Cocula, Jalisco, México. ¿Y tú?
<Guest70534> colombia
<santiago_> ¿Qué hora es allá?
<santiago_> Aquí son las 14:11
<Guest70534> 2.15
<santiago_> Igual
<Guest70534> si
<santiago_> Me sigue dando el mismo error desde como me sucedió la primera vez que lo instalé junto con inkscape. Se quedan abierto un cuadro de diálogo que dice: Sozi working, please wait
<santiago_> Y no me permite cambiar los valores,
<Guest70534> a mi me paso lo mismo con krita algo parecido pero fue por que cambie algo
<santiago_> Si le doy "ok" sigue ese cuadro de diálogo, pero me aparece otro que dice: /usr/share/themes/Yuyo-Dark/gtk-2.0/Apps/libreoffice.rc:40: Unable to locate image file in pixmap_path: "Entry/entry-border-bg-solid.png"
<santiago_> /usr/share/themes/Yuyo-Dark/gtk-2.0/Apps/libreoffice.rc:43: Background image options specified without filename
<santiago_> /usr/share/themes/Yuyo-Dark/gtk-2.0/Apps/libreoffice.rc:49: Unable to locate image file in pixmap_path: "Entry/entry-border-active-bg-solid.png"
<santiago_> /usr/share/themes/Yuyo-Dark/gtk-2.0/Apps/libreoffice.rc:52: Background image options specified without filename
<Guest70534> te sugiero que si inskcape tiene algun contacto en supagina
<Guest70534> preguntes
<santiago_> ok. Gracias.
<Guest70534> porque no s que mas puedo ayudarte
<santiago_> Voy a comer. Trataré de resolver esto. Gracias por tu tiempo. Saludos.
<Guest70534> es necesario ese programa
<Guest70534> prueba con otro
<santiago_> ok.
<santiago_> Gracias y saludos.
<ddi4z> Empieza la siguiente charla de la UbuConLA: ¿Se puede hacer Ciencia de la Computación en colegios y con Ubuntu? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXtJKnzHWg8
<ddi4z> Continua el evento de la UbuConLA, ahora la transmisión en vivo del tema: Ubuntu como plataforma para el análisis de datos: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzAO4NmDv4A
<ddi4z> En la UbuConLA . Ahora es el turno de Alex Aragon quien hace una introducción al modelado y animación 3D con Blender :
<ddi4z> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COMjC_MfJ7o
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-09
<MrTulias> Buenas. No consigo conectar el teléfono vía usb al ordenador, me da un error de que no es un dispositivo mtp, aunque es así como lo tengo puesto en el tf. Si lo pongo como ptp conecta, pero sólo puedo ver imágenes
<mimecar_> esa es la definición de PTP :p
<MrTulias> ¿Qué podría probar? syslog me dice mtp-probe: bus: 2, device: 9 was not an MTP device
<MrTulias> ¿Significa eso que el tf no pasa las pruebas que hace mtp-probe?
<mimecar_> antes te funcionaba?
<MrTulias> Es la primera vez que lo conecto
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu tienes?
<MrTulias> Xubuntu 14.04
<mimecar> ahí  tienes la causa
<mimecar> los paquetes de MTP están a partir de 14.10
<MrTulias> Ah, vale. ¿Puede ser que no estén metidos en mtp los id del producto y eso? Me pasó algo parecido con una tableta
<MrTulias> ¿Se podría apañar con algún backport?
<mimecar> tendrás que añadir los paquetes de MTP
<mimecar> y también añadir los ID del dispositivo a los archivos del sistema
<MrTulias> Ok, voy a ver si lo consigo. Gracias
<MrTulias> Los paquetes -dev deberían ser los últimos, ¿no?
<mimecar> esos son si quieres programar
<azamrod> eii
<azamrod> alguno de aqui se ha topado alguna vez con envigado?
<mimecar> ¿qué es eso?
<azamrod> un troll
<azamrod> una persona que trolea
<mimecar> ok
<azamrod> hola
<azamrod> loda
<azamrod> roxacer
<loda> ?
<azamrod> algun español por aqui?
<mimecar> azamrod, estás en un canal de soporte de Ubuntu en español
<azamrod> si
<azamrod> eres de españa?
<azamrod> mimecar?
<mimecar> sí
<azamrod> envigado dice
<azamrod> que los españoles
<azamrod> somos unos perros
<azamrod> sabes mimecar?
<mimecar> que diga lo que le de la gana
<azamrod> esta en ##todoscontraenvigado
<mimecar> recuerda que este canal es de soporte de Ubuntu
<azamrod> sin hacer spam
<azamrod> ya ya
<mimecar> para cosas que no estén relacionadas con Ubuntu pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<azamrod> digo por si querias decirle algo...
<vero> hola
<Guest50165> hola
<successus> salud!
<Guest50165> hola es mejor actualizar libreoffice  5 o descargar de la pagina
<mimecar> depende de la versión de Ubuntu que tengas
<Guest50165> 14 lts
<mimecar> esa no tendrá Libreoffice 5 en los repositorios
<mimecar> tendrás que añadir un PPA que la tenga
<Guest50165> pero la ppa que tengo dise que  la vercion a actualizar es 5.0.0rc5
<Guest50165> cual tienes tu
<mimecar> tendrás que esperar a que el PPA tenga la versión final
<mimecar> tengo la que viene en Kubuntu 15.04
<Guest50165> por que se no saldra la 5 para 14lts
<vero> hola
<mimecar> porque no salen versiones nuevas de esas aplicaciones
<mimecar> en una versión que ya se ha liberado de ubuntu
<mimecar> la tendrás en la 15.10
<Guest50165> ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<Guest50165> pero hay otro
<Guest50165> este no es el oficial?
<mimecar> depende de lo que diga la descripción del PPA
<vero> si alguien esta disponible, tengo un problema probando/instalando ubuntu 14.04: cuando pruebo el live dvd no me tira menu ninguno, intenta iniciar y da un monton de errores, destacando "fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed". y ahi queda. Probé con un live dvd de ubuntu 12.04 y hace exactamente lo mismo.
<mimecar> vero, no puedes usar la 12.04
<mimecar> ¿quieres poner una versión LTS por alguna razón?
<Guest50165> el error cual es
<vero> si, porque me conozco y se que no actualizo todo periodicamente
<mimecar> las versiones LTS se actualizan igual
<Guest50165> es xorg
<mimecar> parece que algo del hardware no funciona como debe
<vero> Guest50165: el error es "fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed" (el principal al menos)
<Guest50165> si es asi te sugiero probar con xubuntu o lubuntu a mi me paso con ubuntu una ver por eso no lo uso
<Guest50165> y te sugiero usarlo en usb
<mimecar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/50451/error-fixing-recursive-fault-but-reboot-is-needed
<vero> habia visto ese topic, pero la diferencia aquí es que no me deja instalar, ni arrancar del livedvd
<vero> no he probado usb aun, sí he chequeado el md5 de la imagen iso que tengo en la pc y está bien
<mimecar> aunque uses un USB te debería aparecer el mismo error
<vero> cual es el problema entonces? (de ubuntu 14.04, olvidemos el otro que era solo para probar que pasaba)
<mimecar> ya has probado lo que pone en el enlace?
<mimecar> desactiva las opcioens en el arranque y comprueba si funciona
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/ç
<walter78> Hola amigos
<walter78> Primera vez en IRC
<coihue> si tenias tetas te trataba bien :P
<walter78> Juaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<walter78> jajajajaja
<coihue> Que cliente usas?
<walter78> XCHAT
<krytarik> !ot
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ot'.
<krytarik> !offtopic
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<walter78> entiendo... perdon.. buenas tardes a todos
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-08
<ajruiz> hol
<nevergame> buenas
<n-iCe> hola
<J> #chuecaz
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-09
<sirix> buenas noches
<n-iCe> hola sirix
<n-iCe> cómo está
<sirix> n-iCe: muy bien
<sirix> gracias por preguntar
<mateo> quiero hacer una pregunta...alguno sabe como hacer andar placa audio tascam us 1800 en ubuntustudio?
<n-iCe> hola
<mateo> hola
<n-iCe> yo ni idea
<mateo> haha ok
<AndChat251264> Hola
<AndChat251264> Quit
<AndChat251264> /
<mimecar> AndChat251264, aclarate, entras o sales
<AndChat251264> Me quedo
<n-iCe> hi
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-10
<rocio> hola a todos, buenas noches, estoy en una maquina con lubuntu 16
<rocio> y al querer reproducir cualquier cosa, no puedo
<rocio> he instalado pavucontrol, y al seleccionar el dispositivo de salida como auricular se oye un instante y vuelve a configurarse solo la linea de salida plugged.
<rocio> alguien que me heche una mano ???
<jorge_> jorge33zgz
 * Acacio hola
<george2002> hola canal
<george2002> conocen de algun canal, de artistas graficos con gimp en español?
<noside> aludos ,, tengo el siguiente problema , tengo 2 memorias usb,una de ellas estoy intentando bootear ubuntu y no me funciona ,, y antes si lo asia..   la otra me funciona bien y estoy usando el mismo iso con unetbooting
<EL-N3ciO> buenas
<noside> buenas
<EL-N3ciO> comop esta
<noside> bien
<EL-N3ciO> me alegro
<EL-N3ciO> soy nuevo usando ubuntu
<EL-N3ciO> y es mi primera vez en esta red
<EL-N3ciO> que me recomienda amigo
<noside> bienvenido
<EL-N3ciO> hay otro canales a parte de este
<noside> eso depende de lo que le guste hacer
<EL-N3ciO> porque veo que este es solo de ayuda amigo
<EL-N3ciO> si entiendo
<EL-N3ciO> pero una buena guia para ir conociendo los comando ect
<noside> busca en google comandos basicos de linux
<EL-N3ciO> gracias deja ver
<ivedci89> !12.04
<kubot> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) es la decimosexta serie de Ubuntu - Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/12.04 - 12.04 tiene soporte hasta Abril del 2017 - Notas de lanzamiento: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<ivedci89> !ubuntu
<kubot> Ubuntu es una distribución GNU/Linux libre, basada en Debian. http://www.ubuntu-es.org | Sitio oficial www.ubuntu.org​ (Inglés) | Documentación http://doc.ubuntu-es.org | última versión Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin)
<ivedci89> !14.04
<kubot> No sé nada sobre '14.04'.
<ivedci89> ! Ubuntu 14.04
<kubot> ivedci89: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<ivedci89> !12.04
<kubot> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) es la decimosexta serie de Ubuntu - Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/12.04 - 12.04 tiene soporte hasta Abril del 2017 - Notas de lanzamiento: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<AxelB> hola
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-11
<ived> hola tengo un problema de drivers que causan ruido de audio al reproducir en un notebook sony vaio con ubuntu 14. en la misma si le pongo la version 9.10 de edubuntu, no hace ese ruido! como soluciono esto??? como instalar y/o dejar activos los drivers viejos???
 * DarkPsydeLord grita OA AMIWOS!
 * Acacio hola
<DarkPsydeLord> hola
<rochi> hola a todos, estoy en una pc portatil, que cuando usaba ubuntu9 y 10... todo funcionaba muy bien.. pero ahora le instale el 14 y el sonido hace ruidos troc troc entre  medio de las reproducciones... y cuando pruebo el antiguo disco de ubuntu 9 todo va bien... asi que es un drama de drivers... cómo arreglarlo
<rochi> ?????
<Dinosaurio> barto: bolivia apesta
<DarkPsydeLord> Dinosaurio: como es que sigues vivo? no te alcanzo la extinsion?
<seanjohnson> no me gustan los negros
<ivedci89> !10.04
<kubot> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) es la duodécima serie de Ubuntu. Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ - Soportada hasta abril del 2013 en el escritorio y hasta abril del 2015 en el servidor.
<ivedci89> !12.04
<kubot> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) es la decimosexta serie de Ubuntu - Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/12.04 - 12.04 tiene soporte hasta Abril del 2017 - Notas de lanzamiento: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<ivedci89> !14.04
<kubot> No sé nada sobre '14.04'.
<Erick_rek_> #uasb_sl
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-12
<AndChat86400> porque no se puede entrar a xubuntu-es ?
<krytarik> JohnFeerx: "Mode lock  : +instf #ubuntu-es"
<jacobo> hola
 * DarkPsydeLord OA AMIWOS!
<soporte_> Hola amigos
<soporte_> queria hacerles una cosulta talvez me podian ayudar
<DarkPsydeLord> hola :)
<soporte_> queria preguntarles si alguien ha podido poner un ascciquarium de screensaver
<soporte_> o alguna forma o un bash para poner un programa perl como screensaver
<DarkPsydeLord> nunca he tratado yo
 * Acacio hola
<DarkPsydeLord> hola
<noche_> Hola
<noche_> Holaaaa
<noche_> No hay nadie
<DarkPsydeLord> noe
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-13
 * Acacio hola
<sirix> buenas tardes
<rochi> hola alguien sabe d eproblemas de sonido intermitente ruidoso en Chip ALC260 ubuntu 14.04 o 16.04 es lo mismo, antiguamente en ubuntu 13.04 no ocurria esto, y en 9.10 tampoco
#ubuntu-es 2016-08-14
<Xago> amigos, tengo un lenovo B41-30, al que le compré otra memoria de 4 Gb. La instalé y el notebook no partió. Puse solo la nueva en el banco 1 y partió. Puse la antigua en el banco 2 y tampoco partió. Revisé la BIOS, y no veo que exista alguna restricción. Qué puede ser?
<Xago> amigos...alguien ahí?
<walo> fy zokete2174
<walo> ups...
#ubuntu-es 2017-08-07
<JV_> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2017-08-08
<cilenox> hola
<cilenox> ¿alguien tiene idea como cambiar el icono al boton d eapagar sistema?
<GridCube> cilenox: probablemente editando el pack de iconos
<GridCube> pero depende del escritorio que estas usando
<GridCube> alguno simplemente te dejan editarlo desde la configuracion del panel
<cilenox> GridCube,  estoy usando ubuntu 16.04 escritorio mate
<GridCube> ni idea, nunca usé mate
<GridCube> pero si cambias el pack de iconos te cambia el boton seguro
<cilenox> esque el theme me pone un icono para apagar que no me gusta y queria cambiarlo
<cilenox> GridCube,  otra pregunta como localizo el sistema que enlaza al boton , deduzco que sera un script o algo que tiene las seciuencias de apagar reiniciar etc...
<GridCube> ni idea, tendras que ver el codigo del panel
<GridCube> siempre podes poner un lanzador que haga lo que vos quieras
<cilenox> osea crear el codigo que realice las funciones de seadas ?
<cilenox> si esa es mi idea crear un lanzador pero desconozco como hacer funcionar el lanzador creado como el boton d eapagar
<cilenox> creo que seria lo mas facil crear un nuevo lanzador que realice la labor de apagar y demas y asignarle un icono personalizado
<GridCube> hace un script con tu codigo y hacelo ejecutable, crea un lanzador que enlace al script
<cilenox> el problema esta en que apenas empiezo con linux y d eprogramacion practicamente estoy   bajo de conocimientos
<GridCube> al crear un lanzador podes poner lo que vos quieras como ejecutable, si queres pone los parametros que vos quieras en el
<cilenox> si al lanzador digo que es de apagar me lo coloca con el mismo icono , tendria que crear un lanzador personalizado
<cilenox> GridCube,  hay alguna secuencia de comandos que le de la opcion de apagar reiniciar etc?
<GridCube> depende del escritorio, no lo sé para mate
<GridCube> tendras que buscar :)
<GridCube> pero si hay
<cilenox> tengo toda la tarde buscando como loco y cada vez estoy mas liado y no saco nada en claro la verdad
<cilenox> incluso trate de buscar el iconoq ue tengo en apagar para sustituirlo y nada
<cilenox> GridCube,  siempre intento dar con la solucion , pero hay casdos en que no doy con ella y este es unod e esos casos por ello trato de encontrar orientacion
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> está bien
<GridCube> es un buen approach
<GridCube> que es lo que queres hacer?
<GridCube> solo cambiar el icono?
<cilenox> ya consegui poner impresora compartida
<cilenox> si es cambiar el icono
<cilenox> se que esta en una carpeta llamada icons
<cilenox> GridCube,  el icono tambien podria estar en la carpeta del theme o noe s frecuente?
<GridCube> mate toma sus iconos primero de ~/.icons y ~/.themes
<GridCube> despues los toma de /usr/share/icons
<GridCube> aparentemente shutdown lo toma de actions/24/system-shutdown.svg
<cilenox> ok gracias voy a verificarlo
<GridCube> una ves cambiado tenes que reiniciar el panel
<cilenox> ok si eso noe s problema
<cilenox> lo bueno es que ubuntu ayuda a buscar por nombre
<cilenox> GridCube,  gracias por la orientacion continuare  a ver lo que aclaro
<GridCube> jugar con la edición de los temas es una muy buena forma de aprender como se organizan las cosas
<GridCube> porque suele ser una pesadilla encontrar que esta tomando que de donde
<GridCube> XD
<cilenox> es lo que pretengo aprender a conocer ubuntu , porque windows despues de xp no me gusta ninguno
<cilenox> hola
<mr-jules> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2017-08-09
<cilenox> hola
 * cilenox hola
#ubuntu-es 2017-08-10
<mr-jules> 0/
 * cilenox hola
#ubuntu-es 2017-08-11
<johnfeerx> Hola acabo de instalar ubuntu studio, el primer reinicio me fue bien, pero ahora no arranca la pantalla parpadea con letras blancas
<GridCube> johnfeerx: desde donde instalaste?
<GridCube> podes entrar a una tty?
<johnfeerx> instale desde usb
<johnfeerx> segun lei por internet fue por no averle instalado los driver privativos, es Intel
<nehuen> hola
<nehuen> todo bien buenas tardes
<nehuen> hay alguien
<nehuen> ?
<nehuen> Queria hacer una consulta, acabo de instalar ubuntu en un McBook Air y no consigo hacer funcionar el clic derecho, obviamente porque la mcbook no tiene, lo que quisiera saber es si hay alguna forma de emularlo ya que es comodo en Ubuntu con Unity para varias funciones
<nehuen> clear
#ubuntu-es 2017-08-12
<johnfeerx> Hola instale la version de ubuntu studio 16 ya que la 17 me daba error al iniciar. me sale error brokencount y no me deja instalrle mas nada. Existira una guia de ubuntu studio en español para aprender bien el sistema? y haci corregir errores
<MrTulias> johnfeerx, puedes empezar por su página https://ubuntustudio.org/support/
<johnfeerx> gracias
<ramrebol> Hola. Tengo una duda "de orden". Baje un programa, paraview, y lo guarde en /opt/paraview. Trato de hacer un enlace simbolico a /usr/local/bin/paraview  pero no funciona. Una forma que funcione es agnadir al PATH .bashrc la direccion. Les parece una solucion "limpia"? O hay otra "mas bonita"?
<ramrebol> Que hacen ustedes en estos casos?
<MrTulias> No sé si se podría hacer con alias
<MrTulias> ramrebol, igual lo puedes hacer con alias
<ramrebol> tienes razon MrTulias, parece una solucion mas bonita. Y agnado el alias a mi ~/.basrc, no?
<ramrebol> o sea, se que funciona, solo pregunto si te parece una solucion apropiada o hay otra mejor
<MrTulias> no sabría decirte, no controlo mucho
<ramrebol> gracias MrTulias.
<MrTulias> nada, lástima no poder ser de más ayuda :p
<ramrebol> solo buscaba una segunda opinion, y me la has dado, asi que muchas gracias ;)
<johnfeerx> hay alguien?
<ramrebol> escribe /who y veras quienes estan
<johnfeerx> me refiero si hay alguien disponible que pueda responder
<ramrebol> no se. Supongo que si escribes tu pregunta, y alguien la ve y puede ayudarte lo hara con gusto
<johnfeerx> bueno, resolvi un problema y se me genero otro. Tenia instalados windows 10 y 8, borre particion de windows 10 e instale Ubuntu Studio pero no me reconocia el booteo del windows 8. Ahora repare el booteo del 8 pero no tengo el booteo de ubuntu ya que no le habia instalado el grub. Se me entiende? como lo soluciono
<johnfeerx> no le instale el grub porque no me aparecia que habia otro SO al parecer se habia roto por eso no lo reconocia, lo acabo de reparar
<ramrebol> nunca he usado windows, pero si buscas en google "recuperar grub luego de instalar windows" seguro la primera opcion servira.
<ramrebol> para que estes tranquilo, no parece algo grave ni dificil de solucionar
<ramrebol> y otra cosa: cuando instalas ubuntu solo en tu pc, tambien genera un grub de inicio.
<johnfeerx> se que no es dificil, paso que instale Ubuntu pero sin el grub. Se me ocurre bootear con un grub por usb aver si salen los 2 SO y se lo instalo.
<MrTulias> podrías instalar el grub desde un live
<johnfeerx> lose, pero no se lo hice porque estaba roto el booteo del 8 por eso no me dio la opcion del grub
<johnfeerx> asi es, puedo instalar grub, gracias a todos probare con eso.
<johnfeerx> otra pregunta, No puedo instalar el grub desde el cd de ubuntu studio?
<johnfeerx_> En el dia de hoy he solucionado algunos problemas, estoy feliz de volver a trabajar con ubuntu studio. Hay alguna forma de redimensionar particiones, ya que gparted no lo tengo instalado porque me quede sin espacio para las actualizaciones y en la particion que necesito agrandar, con fdisk se puede?
#ubuntu-es 2017-08-13
<Tiffon> nas
#ubuntu-es 2018-08-06
 * acacio hola
 * acacio pasen linda noche y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2018-08-08
<GridCube> removí el +r
<GridCube> pero si vuelve el spam voy a volver a setearlo
* GridCube changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español | Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es | Canal social: #ubuntu-es-cafe | Pegar textos: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Descargar Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Versiones soportadas: 16.04, 16.10, 17.04, 17.10, 18.04 | Tengan cuidad con el spam!
* GridCube changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español | Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es | Canal social: #ubuntu-es-cafe | Pegar textos: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Descargar Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Versiones soportadas: 16.04, 16.10, 17.04, 17.10, 18.04 | Tengan cuidado con el spam!
<WalkerDead> GridCube, aun hay spamers conectandose
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> pero es mucho menos que hace unos dias
<GridCube> costo beneficio
<GridCube> si vuelve a ser molesto vuelve la r :P
<fford> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<GridCube> mmhm
<Tarrasquero> hehehe
<acacio> 👽
<acacio> ummmm que andan probando algo en la sala?
<GridCube> ver si es seguro quitar el +r de la sala debido al spam
<acacio> ahhh entiendo
<GridCube> siguen spameando pero mucho menos
<acacio> la verdad que el +r dificulta a las personas que entran sin mucho conocikiento a consultar
<GridCube> exacto
<GridCube> i siendo este un canal generalmente visitado por newbies
<GridCube> es util que puedan entrar
<acacio> trata de buscar alguna configuracion o un boot que ayude
<GridCube> eso ya es cosa de freenode
<acacio> n hay algun boot en esta red que pueda ayudar en ello?
<GridCube> ellos ya estan haciendo lo que pueden
<GridCube> ya kickean a los spammers enseguida
<GridCube> al menos no hay tantos como habia hace unos dias
<GridCube> era imposible hablar
<acacio> ya pero un boot en la sala que cuando repitas dos veces seguidas lo mismo vas fuera
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> ese no es el problema
<GridCube> los spammers usan multiples cuentas simultaneamente
<GridCube> una cuenta nunca dice lo mismo dos veces
<GridCube> es un ataque coordinado enorme contra freenode
<acacio> aja asi si esta complicado si si
<acacio> bueno tambien los ataques cuando ven que no pueden dejan por un tiempo, seria controlar algo o incluso otra opcion
<acacio> GridCube,  estaria bueno plantearse operadores para que peudan hacerse cargo de la sala en este tipod e situiaciones , de diferentes regiones que peudan cubrir gran parte de franja horaria
<GridCube> ya esta planeado eso
<acacio> gente que entre y en quien pueda confiar y considere tiene criterios adecuados
<acacio> yo fui administrador de algunas salas en otras redes y eso me funciono bastante bien
<acacio> bueno son sugerencias , ya a quien corresponda ha de valorar y buscar las opciones mas sensatas
<GridCube> ubuntu tiene protocolos planeados para eso
<acacio> ok solo digo  cosas que pienso pero bueno ya hay mas expertos que yo ene se tema
<Pugabyte0> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Pugabyte0> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Tarrasquero> se coló, jodidos spamers
 * acacio pasen linda noche , tratend e ser felices👀
<pmn> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<pmn> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<pmn> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
#ubuntu-es 2018-08-09
<noteness> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<noteness> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<siinus`0> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<siinus`0> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Nineteen> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Zanzibar6> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Zanzibar6> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<SKYWARN> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<amar> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<dysfigured0> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Oats87> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<GTAXL12> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<RaptorJesus21> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ghormoon8> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<exezin15> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<exezin15> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<phoe25> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<phoe25> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<MalReynolds8> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<MalReynolds8> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<GridCube> mmmm
<yoink3> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<yoink3> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> veo que estan mas activos otra ves
<GridCube> así que pondré de nuevo la r
<GridCube> lo siento
<GridCube> :/
<mustek-> Hola
<GridCube> Hola mustek-
<mustek-> Que tal?
<GridCube> Se acaba de cortar la luz en el trabajo :/
<mustek-> No teneis SAI?
<GridCube> no se que es eso asi que no
 * acacio hola
<GridCube> hi
<acacio> hi GridCube
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> howdy
<acacio> A TANTO NO LELGA MI INGLES
<acacio> peerdon
<acacio> recien trato de aprender ingles asi que es muy basico camino a nada
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-08-10
<jucbit> hola
<jucbit> alguien me echa una mano con el video online, no puedo ver youtube!!
<GridCube> jucbit: tenes actualizado flash?
<GridCube> en una terminal podes ejecutar sudo apt update y luego sudo apt install flash-plugin-installer
<GridCube> asi te aseguras de que este instalado
<GridCube> igual youtube casi siempre usa html5 para videos  hoy en dia
<GridCube> asi que no debería ser eso
<GridCube> fijate tambien si tenes actualizados tus controladores de video desde el dialogo de origenes de software
<jucbit> voy a ver
<jucbit> no localiza el paquete:  No se ha podido localizar el paquete flash-plugin-installer
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> flashplugin-installer
<jucbit> un seg, es flashplugin-installer
<jucbit> esta instalando...
<jucbit> nada
<jucbit> se ven imagenes pero va muy rapido, a saltos
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> capas cambiaste la velocidad de reproducción sin querer?
<jucbit> no, confirmado xD
<jucbit> he probado con paquetes adicionales: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jucbit> pero tampoco
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> pasa lo mismo con otros videos?
<GridCube> onda con alguno que tengas en la pc?
<jucbit> los del pc se ven bien
<jucbit> es con el video online
<jucbit> tampoco tengo audio en el pc, pero eso mas adelante xD
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> es lo mismo
<jucbit> es un portatil medion, sera drivers?
<GridCube> el problema es pulseaudio
<GridCube> deshabilita el audio desde pavucontrol
<GridCube> y rehabilitalo todo de nuevo
<jucbit> ya, silenciado
<jucbit> y ahora q?
<jucbit> ehhh, ahora se ve
<GridCube> no te dije
<GridCube> ahora rehabilita el audio
<jucbit> vuelve a cascar
<GridCube> chale
<GridCube> tenes un hdmi que se llame manhattan?
<jucbit> mmm, un seg, lo miro
<GridCube> en todo caso el problema esta en pulseaudio, jugá con las opciones hasta que encuentres una que te solucione el issue
<GridCube> segun internet este tipo de problemas esta relacionado a pa
<jucbit> manhattan no pone por ningun sitio
<jucbit> voy a jugar un poco a ver si suena la flauta
<jucbit> Gracias!!!
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<GatoLoko> el tema del canal necesita una actualizacion: ubuntu 16.10 dejo de tener soporte el 21 de julio del año pasado, 17.04 el 17 de enero, y 17.10 el 20 de julio
<GatoLoko> y a la 14.04 aun le quedan casi 8 meses pero no se menciona
#ubuntu-es 2018-08-11
<Shibe17> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Shibe17> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Shibe17> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Shibe17> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Shibe17> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Shibe17> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<GridCube> :(
#ubuntu-es 2019-08-05
<Kumool> joder
<Kumool> necesito el google drive para ubuntu
<Kumool> pero no hay nada
<Kumool> solo dropbox
<Kumool> y tengo 100gb en drive
<Kumool> que no puedo usar
<Kumool> :@
<Gosset> joder yo quiero cambiar el color del texto de los iconos del escritorio de Ubuntu Mate de blanco a negro y no se puede
<Gosset> Kumool siempre te quedará una máquina virtual con Windows
<Gosset> :P
<Kumool> y como hago que la maquina virtual se conecte con el host?
<Kumool> ah si, shared folders
<Kumool> eso nunca me funciono
 * unknown ola
 * acacio pasen linda noche que la luz les ilumine el camino pues a oscuras no se llega lejos👀
<n-iCe> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-08-06
<Adalid_Negro> Buenas, tengo un servidor que cada vez que trato de conectar por SSH me dice "connection to xx.xxx.xx.xx closed", no sé que revisar. Alguno me puede ayudar por favor, lo único que puedo hacer es reiniciarlo y entrar apenas inicia, y al rato me bota
<n-iCe> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-08-08
<Bradford> me gustaría usar ubuntu:(
<weonrandom> y por que no Bradford?
#ubuntu-es 2019-08-09
<dym73> Hola alguien me puede ayudar, linux no me reconoce discos externos
#ubuntu-es 2019-08-10
<xubuntu63w> uso xubuntu  y no consigo que un usb wifi funcione
<xubuntu63w> puede alguien echarme un cable? ;-)
<xubuntu63w> looser@R1610211:~$ iwconfigeth0      no wireless extensions.lo        no wireless extensions.wlx00e04c82da96  IEEE 802.11  ESSID:off/any            Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm             Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off          Power Management:off
<xubuntu63w> redes inalámbricas desconectadas y no consigo conectarla
<acacio> ola
<Denisse> Hola alguien me puede ayudar, linux no me reconoce los discos USB
#ubuntu-es 2019-08-11
<acacio> ola
 * acacio pasen linda noche que la luz les ilumine elc amino , a oscuras no se llega lejos👀
<SkavenXXI> yuyumalo tas perdio? xD
<yuyumalo> SkavenXXI pero sólo un poco
<yuyumalo> ;-)
<SkavenXXI> xD
#ubuntu-es 2020-08-03
<Byword> hola
<Byword> alguien me puede ayudar please
<Byword> hola
#ubuntu-es 2020-08-05
<Charlie_> hola
 * acacio- ola
#ubuntu-es 2020-08-07
 * acacio- ola👀
